# Ελληνοαγγλική & αγγλοελληνική βάση κύριων ονομάτων



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Την ιδέα για αυτή τη βάση την είχα εδώ και πολύ καιρό και την είχα συζητήσει και με άλλα μέλη. Είπα ότι καιρός είναι πια να την ξεκινήσω όταν διάβασα το παρακάτω στο φόρουμ του Φαροφύλακα:
Το έπαθα πρόσφατα, όταν έλυνα ένα σταυρόλεξο και μου ζητήθηκε ο περίφημος συγγραφέας του Αρχισιδηρουργού. Οι φίλοι των σταυρολέξων θα γνωρίζετε ότι είναι κάποιος Ονέ. Επειδή είχα περιέργεια να μάθω ποιος τέλος πάντων ήταν αυτός ο άνθρωπος, πάω λοιπόν στον Γούγλη και πληκτρολογώ Oné. Τίποτα σχετικό. Δοκιμάζω Onet. Πάλι τίποτα. Onais; Όχι. Μπας κι αρχίζει με το h που δεν προφέρεται; Honé, Honet, Honais; Μήπως το "ο" είναι "au"; Aunet; Auné; Aunais; Όλα τα παραπάνω με δύο -nn-; (Onné, Honné, Onnet, Honnet, Onnais, Honnais, Aunnet, Haunnet κ.λπ.) Μα τίποτα λέμε!

Τελικά ήταν Ohnet...




​Παρόμοιες ιστορίες όλοι έχουμε να πούμε. Εμένα με βοηθούν πολύ τα διάφορα λεξικά και εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αλλά κάτι παρόμοιο είχα περάσει για να βρω πώς γράφεται το όνομα του Ζακ Ρογκ, όταν ανέλαβε πρόεδρος της ΔΟΕ. Μου πήρε ώρα για να βρω το Rogge. Και καλά τώρα με το Ίντερνετ. Παλιότερα προτιμούσες να αλλάξεις επάγγελμα.

Λοιπόν, εδώ είναι το ελληνοαγγλικό κομμάτι, εντάξει; Δηλαδή ανεβάζουμε κύρια ονόματα (ανθρωπωνύμια, τοπωνύμια) που είναι γραμμένα στα ελληνικά και δεξιά πώς γράφονται ή μεταγράφονται στα αγγλικά. Με όλες τις απαραίτητες λεπτομέρειες. Ένα ή δέκα ή εκατό. Οι επαναλήψεις δεν ενοχλούν.

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν εδώ οι τίτλοι του είδους _Διεθνής Ολυμπιακή Επιτροπή (ΔΟΕ) = International Olympic Committee (IOC)_. Μόνο οι μεταγραφές. Οι μεταγραφές του είδους _Ζακ Ρογκ = Jacques Rogge_ και _Ζορζ Ονέ, Ζωρζ Ονέ = Georges Ohnet_.

Προσθέτουμε στοιχεία όπως μικρό όνομα σε ένα επώνυμο, ή κράτος στο όνομα μιας πόλης, ή κάποια πληροφορία μέσα σε παρένθεση, για να μην μπερδευτεί με κάποιο άλλο μέρος, π.χ.

_Ροντόλφο Βαλεντίνο = Rudolph Valentino
άγιος Βαλεντίνος = Saint Valentine
Φιλαδέλφεια (ΗΠΑ) = Philadelphia
Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια (Αττική) = Nea Filadelfeia, Nea Filadelfia
Φιλαδέλφεια (αρχαία, Αλασεχίρ) = Philadelphia (now Alaşehir)_

Προφανώς το γλωσσάρι λειτουργεί ως προς τις μηχανές και αντίστροφα. Επίσης, μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει ελληνικά ονόματα και τον τρόπο που μεταγράφουν οι ξένοι, όπως τη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια του παραδείγματος ή:

_Ήρα (θεά) = Hera
Ζευς, Δίας = Zeus (λατ. Jupiter)_

Στις ελληνικές μεταγραφές θα είναι σκόπιμο (πάλι για τις μηχανές αναζήτησης) να γράφονται όλοι οι γνωστοί τύποι (ή οι γνωστότεροι), π.χ.

_Μπιτλς, Μπητλς = the Beatles_

Θα προσθέτω εδώ και όποιες άλλες παρατηρήσεις θα βοηθήσουν σ’ αυτό το εγχείρημα. Αργότερα θα προσθέσω και μια πεντάδα.

Οι άνθρωποι που θα ξεστραβωθούν και δεν θα φάνε τα νιάτα τους να αναζητούν κάποιο όνομα σάς ευχαριστούν προκαταβολικά.


----------



## crystal (Nov 27, 2009)

Μόνο ελληνοαγγλική; Να μην προσθέσουμε δηλαδή τον Πάτρικ Ζίσκιντ (Patrick Süskind) που είναι Γερμανός; :)
(δεν είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, γνήσια απορία είναι!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2009)

crystal said:


> Μόνο ελληνοαγγλική; Να μην προσθέσουμε δηλαδή τον Πάτρικ Ζίσκιντ (Patrick Süskind) που είναι Γερμανός; :)
> (δεν είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, γνήσια απορία είναι!)



Αν σου αγγλοφέρνουν ο Ζακ Ρογκ και ο Ζορζ Ονέ, καλό Σαββατοκύριακο! :)
Ορίστε άλλος ένας:

_Γιόχαν Βόλφγκανγκ φον Γκαίτε = Johann Wolfgang von Goethe_

Edit: Δείγμα ήταν, δεν θα τους ανεβάζουμε έναν-έναν φαντάζομαι!


----------



## crystal (Nov 27, 2009)

Διάβασα την ανάρτηση διαγώνια.  Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο, όντως... (άντε, δυόμισι ώρες!)

Άμα θέλετε, διαγράψτε με!


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Η σωστή βάση θα ήταν διαρθρωμένη ως εξής (τουλάχιστον):
γραφή στην αρχική γλώσσα (π.χ. ρωσική) : Пётр Ильич Чайковский 
(επικρατέστερες) γραφές στην αγγλική γλώσσα: Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
προφορά στην αρχική γλώσσα: [ˈpʲɵtr ɪlʲˈjitɕ tɕɪjˈkofskʲɪj] (να 'ναι καλά η Wikipedia)
προφορά στην αγγλική γλώσσα: [tʃaɪˈkɒvski]
απλοποιημένη ελληνική μεταγραφή: Πιότρ Ίλιτς Τσαϊκόφσκι
παραδοσιακή μεταγραφή αντιστρεψιμότητας: Πιότρ Ίλιτς Τσαϊκόφσκυ
μεταγραφή Πάπυρου: Πιότρ Ιλίτς Τσαϊκόφσκι​
Η ιδιαιτερότητα του Πάπυρου (και του Παπυρακιού), εκτός του ότι θεωρείται έγκυρη εγκυκλοπαίδεια που από πολλούς χρησιμοποιείται και πολλούς επηρεάζει, είναι στο ότι κρατάει την αντιστρεψιμότητα στα φωνήεντα αλλά όχι στα διπλά σύμφωνα, και στο ότι διορθώνει (κάποιες) προφορές. Εδώ δεν έχει _Τσαϊκόφσκυ_, αλλά έχει _Ιλίτς_.

Προφανώς δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε τόσο φιλόδοξοι αυτή τη στιγμή. Προσπαθώ να δω αν υπάρχει ανταπόκριση στο να δημιουργήσουμε ένα αποθετήριο για προβλήματα που συναντούμε και λύνουμε, για να μην απορήσουμε ξανά για τους Ονέ και τους Ρογκ.


----------



## stathis (Nov 27, 2009)

Θα θέλαμε να συμπεριλάβει η βάση και τις ξένες εκφράσεις που έχουν παγιωθεί μεταγραμμένες στα ελληνικά; Μόλις πέτυχα το νήμα για το ταμπλ ντοτ και το σκέφτηκα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

stathis said:


> Θα θέλαμε να συμπεριλάβει η βάση και τις παγιωμένες εκφράσεις; Μόλις πέτυχα το νήμα για το ταμπλ ντοτ και το σκέφτηκα.


Όχι, αλλά, όταν με το καλό θα εξαντλήσουμε τα κύρια ονόματα (σε δέκα χρόνια) ή θα τα βαρεθούμε (σε τρεις εβδομάδες), μπορούμε να ξεκινήσουμε κι ένα νήμα για τον τρόπο που μεταγράφουμε ξένες εκφράσεις.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 27, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ θα βάζω ό,τι βρίσκω. Ή δεν πρέπει ένα-ένα; Πώς αλλιώς;


----------



## stathis (Nov 27, 2009)

Ας ξεκινήσουμε με τον Shakespeare. 

Σοβαρά, πες μας πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει, πρωτομάστορα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Εγώ έπιασα την αρχή του «Α», οπότε μπορείτε να πιάσετε ένα γράμμα από την αρχή αν θέλετε (σας στέλνω και λήμματα αν σας αρέσει η μέθοδος). Αλλά μπορείτε να βάζετε και ένα ένα, με όση φιλοδοξία λεπτομέρεια θέλετε, π.χ.

Γουίλιαμ *Σέξπιρ* / Γουίλλιαμ *Σαίξπηρ* = William Shakespeare

Δείτε τι έκανα με τα έντονα, ιδίως εκεί που ξέφυγα από την αλφαβητική σειρά:

*Ααρών* = Aaron
*Αβάνα* (πρωτεύουσα της Κούβας) = Havana
*Άβαντες* = Abantes
*Άβαροι* = Avars
*Αββακούμ* (προφήτης) = Habbakuk
*Αββασίδες* (δυναστεία) = Abbasids
*Άβδηρα* = Abdera
*Άβελ* = Abel
Πέτρος *Αβελάρδος* = Peter Abelard (γαλλ. Pierre Abélard)
*Αβεντίνος* (λόφος) = Aventine (Mons Aventinus)
*Αβερρόης* = Averroes
Γεώργιος *Αβέρωφ* = George Averoff
*Αβεσσαλώμ* = Absalom
*Αβησσυνία* = Abyssinia
*Αβινιόν* = Avignon
*Αβραάμ* = Abraham
*Αγαμέμνων* = Agamemnon


----------



## Farofylakas (Nov 27, 2009)

Μια καλή ιδέα που θα δώσει μια χρήσιμη βάση δεδομένων αν υλοποιηθεί. 

Η εισαγωγή δεδομένων όμως θα αποτελέσει αγγαρειοδουλειά για έναν ή για λίγους και πιστεύω πως ο καλύτερος τρόπος να υλοποιηθεί είναι σε μορφή βίκι, δηλ. με δυνατότητα για κοινή συμμετοχή όλων όσων* ενδιαφέρονται.

Για το τεχνικό σκέλος, και εφόσον χρειαστεί, προσφέρομαι να βοηθήσω.

Νομίζω πως ένα τέτοιο έργο, και αν το αντιλαμβάνομαι σωστά, θα πρέπει να φέρει ένα όνομα σαν _Βάση Κυρίων Ονομάτων_ και να περιλαμβάνει τα διάφορα αλφάβητα και γλώσσες.


* φτού! τελευταία διαπιστώνω πως τείνω να αυτορυθμιστώ και να πω "όσοι"


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2009)

Μίλησα ήδη στον αντμίν του φόρουμ για τη δυνατότητα αξιοποίησης μιας τέτοιας δουλειάς μέσω Wiki ή άλλου εργαλείου δημιουργίας βάσης (ανοικτής στις μηχανές αναζήτησης, όχι π.χ. όπως της ΙΑΤΕ). Συμφωνήσαμε να δουλέψουμε για λίγο εδώ χαλαρά, με τα ίσον (=) σαν οριοθέτη (delimiter), για να δούμε (α) το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου και (β) τα προβλήματα που βγαίνουν. Αυτά που θα γράψουμε δεν θα πάνε χαμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2009)

*Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές στο σκάκι*

*Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές στο σκάκι*

Wilhelm (αργ. William) *Steinitz*¹ = Βίλχελμ [αργ. Γουίλιαμ] *Στάινιτς*
Emanuel *Lasker* = Εμάνουελ *Λάσκερ*
José Raúl *Capablanca* [y Graupera] = Χοσέ Ραούλ *Καπαμπλάνκα* [ι Γκραουπέρα]
Alexander [Aleksandrovich] *Alekhine* = Αλεξάντερ [Αλεξάντροβιτς] *Αλιέχιν*
"Max" [(Machgielis)] *Euwe* = Μαξ [Μαχγκιέλις] *Όιβε* (παλαιότ. Όυβε) –σωστό: Έβε
Mikhail [Moiseyevich] *Botvinnik* = Μιχαήλ [Μοϊσέγεβιτς] *Μποτβίνικ*
Vasily [Vasilyevich] *Smyslov* = Βασίλι [Βασίλιεβιτς] *Σμισλόβ* (παλαιότ. Σμυσλόβ)
Mikhail *Tal* = Μιχαήλ [Νεχεμίεβιτς] *Ταλ*
Tigran [Vartanovich] *Petrosian* = Τιγκράν [Βαρτάνοβιτς] *Πετροσιάν*
Boris [Vasilievich] *Spassky* = Μπόρις [Βασίλιεβιτς] *Σπάσκι* (παλαιότ. Σπάσσκυ)
[Robert J.[(ames)] "Bobby" *Fischer* = Μπόμπι [Ρόμπερτ Τζέιμς] *Φίσερ*
Anatoly [Yevgenyevich] *Karpov* = Ανατόλι [Γιεβγκένιεβιτς] *Κάρποβ*
Garry [Kimovich] *Kasparov* (γενν. Weinstein) = Γκάρι [Κίμοβιτς] *Κασπάροβ* (γενν. Βαϊνστάιν)
Alexander [Valeryevich] *Khalifman* = Αλεξάντερ [Βαλέριεβιτς] *Χάλιφμαν*
Viswanathan *Anand*² = Βισβανάθαν *Ανάντ*
Ruslan *Ponomariov *= Ρουσλάν *Πονομαριόβ*
Rustam *Kasimdzhanov *= Ρουστάμ *Κασιμτζάνοβ*
Veselin *Topalov *= Βεσελίν *Τοπάλοβ*
Vladimir [Borisovich] *Kramnik *= Βλαντιμίρ [Μπορίσοβιτς] *Κράμνικ*

*Παρατηρήσεις:*
Το μέρος του ονόματος μέσα σε αγκύλες [Kimovich] συνήθως δεν χρησιμοποιείται διεθνώς και στην Ελλάδα
Το μέρος μέσα σε παρενθέσεις χρησιμεύει επικουρικά
γενν. = Επώνυμο κατά τη γέννηση
αργ. = αργότερα
παλαιότ. = παλαιότερη μορφή
¹ Όταν έγινε αμερικανός υπήκοος, ο αυστριακής καταγωγής Στάινιτς χρησιμοποιούσε την αγγλική μορφή του ονόματός του. Στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά η αρχική, γερμανική μορφή.
² Το Βισβανάθαν είναι πατρώνυμο και το Ανάντ είναι το όνομα του νυν παγκόσμιου πρωταθλητή. Ως Ταμίλ, δεν έχει επώνυμο και καλείται, κανονικά, με το όνομά του: «Ανάντ».

κάτι τέτοιο; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Άψογα. Αντίστροφα μεν (αγγλοελληνικά), αλλά κάνουν κι έτσι εξίσου καλά τη δουλειά τους (που σημαίνει ότι αν θέλετε να προσθέσετε καμιά λίστα με αγγλοελληνική σειρά, μην κάνετε τον κόπο να τη γυρίσετε τούμπα). Να 'χαμε έναν άνθρωπο να κάνει τα αθλητικά (Ροναλντίνιο = Ronaldinho), θα του άναβαν οι αθλητικοί συντάκτες μια λαμπάδα σαν το μπόι του αγίου Μαραντόνα (πρώτο μπόι, μπαντ μπόι).

Συνεχίζω στο Α:

*Αγαρηνοί* = Hagarenes
*Αγγαίος (προφήτης)* = Haggai
Θόδωρος *Αγγελόπουλος * = Theo Angelopoulos
*Αγγλοσάξονες* = Anglo-Saxons
*Αγία Σοφία* = Hagia Sophia
*Αγία Τριάδα* = (θρησκ.) Holy Trinity, (τοπων.) Hagia Triada, Agia Triada
*Άγιο Όρος* = Mount Athos (σπάνια Holy Mountain, Agion Oros)
*Άγιοι Ανάργυροι* = (θρησκ.) Saints Cosmas and Damian, Kosmas and Damianos, (τοπων.) Agioi Anargyroi
*Άγιοι Τόποι* = the Holy Land
*Άγιος Μαρίνος* = San Marino
*Αγκόλα* = Angola
*Αγκόνα* = Ancona
*Άγκυρα* = Ankara
*Αγλαΐα* = Aglaia (one of the three Graces)
*Αγχίσης* = Anchises (Aeneas’ father)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2009)

*Xρυσό παπούτσι 1968-2009*

*Xρυσό παπούτσι 1968-2009*

Οι νικητές του ευρωπαϊκού διαγωνισμού για τον καλύτερο
σκόρερ στα εθνικά ποδοσφαιρικά πρωταθλήματα:

Αρσέν *Αβετισιάν* = Arsen *Avetisyan*
Τιερί *Ανρί* = Thierry *Henry*
(Χ)έκτορ *Γιαζάλδε* = Héctor *Yazalde*
Ντούντου *Γκεοργκέσκου* = Dudu *Georgescu*
Φερνάντο *Γκόμες* = Fernando *Gomes*
Ζβιάντ *Εντελάτζε* = Zviad *Endeladze*
*Εουσέμπιο* = *Eusébio*
Μάριο *Ζαρντέλ* = Mário *Jardel*
Πέταρ *Ζέκοβ* = Petar *Zhekov*
Σωτήρης *Καϊάφας* = Sotiris *Kaiafas*
Ροντιόν *Καματάρου* = Rodion *Cămătaru*
Κέις * Κιστ* = Kees *Kist*
Βιμ *Κιφτ* = Wim *Kieft*
Χανς *Κρανκλ* = Hans *Krankl*
Χένρικ *Λάρσον* = Henrik *Larsson*
Ρόι *Μακάι* = Roy *Makaay*
Άλι *Μακόιστ* = Ally *McCoist*
Ντορίν *Ματέουτς* = Dorin *Mateuţ*
Νίκος *Μαχλάς* = Nikos *Machlas*
Γκερτ *Μύλλερ* :) = Gerd *Müller*
Ντάρκο *Πάντσεβ* = Darko *Pančev*
Τόνι *Πόλστερ* = Toni *Polster*
Ίαν *Ρας* = Ian *Rush*
*Ρονάλντο* = *Ronaldo*
Κριστιάνο *Ρονάλντο* = Cristiano *Ronaldo*
(Χ)ούγκο *Σάντσεζ* = Hugo *Sánchez*
Γιόσιπ *Σκόμπλαρ* = Josip *Skoblar*
Γκεόργκι *Σλάβκοβ* = Georgi *Slavkov*
Χρίστο *Στόιτσκοβ* = Hristo *Stoichkov*
Ντέιβιντ *Τέιλορ* = David *Taylor*
Λούκα *Τόνι* = Luca *Toni*
Φραντσέσκο *Τότι* = Francesco *Totti*
Τανζού *Τσολάκ* = Tanju *Çolak*
Μάρκο *φαν Μπάστεν* = Marco *van Basten*
Έρβιν *Φάντενμπεργκ* = Erwin *Vandenbergh*
Κέβιν *Φίλιπς* = Kevin *Phillips*
Ντιέγο *Φορλάν* = Diego *Forlán*

Αναμένονται ενστάσεις :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Η ένστασή μου είναι εκεί που έκανα και μια διόρθωση. Ένσταση λόγω ασυνέπειας προς τα _Τιερί_, _Φίλιπς_ κ.τ.ό.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Ξεκινάω βιαστικά, με μονές εγγραφές, όπως προκύπτουν*:

Πίτερ *Μπρέγκελ* ο Πρεσβύτερος = Pieter *Bruegel* (ή *Brueghel¹*, μέχρι το 1559) the Elder

¹ Την τελευταία δεκαετία της ζωής του, έκοψε το h από το επώνυμό του και άρχισε να υπογράφει τους πίνακές του ως Bruegel.

*όπως λένε στην Κρήτη, _όντε περνά ο λαγός τού παίζουνε..._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2009)

nickel said:


> Η ένστασή μου είναι εκεί που έκανα και μια διόρθωση. Ένσταση λόγω ασυνέπειας προς τα _Τιερί_, _Φίλιπς_ κ.τ.ό.



*Edit:* Όμως, δεν είναι «καθιερωμένο» πια το Γκερ(ν)τ Μύλλερ; 
Θέλω να πω, ούτε Γκέτε και Σέξπιρ μπορώ να γράψω, αλλά μπορεί μελλοντικά να τα γράφουν περισσότεροι έτσι και να επικρατήσει. Για τον συγκεκριμένο «μπόμπερ», οι μελλοντικές γραπτές αναφορές ελάχιστες θα είναι...

Μέχρι να λύσω το κουίζ άλλαξα άλλα τρία... :)


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 28, 2009)

Οι αλλοδαποί των ομάδων της Superleague (των μισών ομάδων, για την ακρίβεια. Θα ακολουθήσουν και οι ρέστες!)

ΑΕΚ
Κάρλος Αραόυχο = Carlos Araujo
Γιουσούφ Χέρσι = Youssouf Hersi
Ζεράλντο = Geraldo
Ντάνιελ Μαϊστόροβιτς = Daniel Majstorovic
Χουανφράν = Juanfran
Ταμαντάνι Ενσαλίβα = Tamandani Nsaliwa
Λεονάρντο = Leonardo
Ραφίκ Τζι(ε)μπούρ = Rafik Djebbour
Γουστάβο Μαντούκα = Gustavo Manduca 
Σανέλ Γιάχιτς = Sanel Jahic
Ροζέρ Γκερέιρο = Roger Guerreiro
Ίσμαελ Μπλάνκο = Ismael Blanco
Σεμπαστιάν Σάχα = Sebastian Saja
Σεϊντού Γιαχάγια = Seidu Yahaya
Μίλαν Λούκατς = Milan Lukac
Κρίστιαν Νέμετ = Krisztian Nemeth
Ίλιε Ιορντάκε = Ilie Iordache
Νάτσο (Ιγκνάσιο) Σκόκο = Nacho (Ignacio) Scocco
Νίκολας Άρτσε = Nicolas Arche

ΑΡΗΣ
Νέτο = Neto
Κάρλος Αράνο = Carlos Arano
Γκιάρο = Guiaro
Μεχντί Νάφτι = Mehdi Nafti
Τόνι Κάλβο = Toni Calvo
Ρονάλντ Γκαρσία = Ronald Garcia
Ντάριο Φερνάντες = Dario Fernandes
Κόκε = Koke
Λεάντρο Γκρασιάν = Leandro Gracian
Σεμπαστιάν Αμπρέου = Sebastian Abreu
Κριστιάν Νασούτι = Cristian Nasuti
Χαβιέ(ρ) Κάμπορα = Javier Campora
Σεμπαστιάν Γκαρσία = Sebastian Garcia
Χαβίτο = Javito
Βαλεντίν Ρομπέρζ = Valentin Roberge
Φλάβιο = Flavio
Ίαν Ντέιλι = Ian Daly

ΑΣΤΕΡΑΣ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗΣ
Μπρούνο Ουριμπάρι = Bruno Uribarri
Ίσραελ Νταμόντε = Israel Damonte
Οράσιο Καρντόζο = Horacio Cardozo
Ντάνιελ Τσεζάρετς = Danijel Cesarec
Έντερ = Eder
Ζεάν = Jean
Αντριάν Μπαστία = Adrian Bastia
Σεμπαστιάν Καρέρα = Sebastian Carrera
Σεμπαστιάν Μπαρτολίνι = Seb. Bartolini
Σικόζε Ουντότζι = Shikoze Udoji
Ρικάρντο Εστέβεζ = Ricardo Esteves
Λούκας Βίλτσεζ = Lucas Wilchez
Ματίας Ντεγκρά = Matias Degra
Μαρσελάο = Marcelao
Λεονέλ Ρίος = Leonel Rios

ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ
Χουάν Μπλένχιο = Juan Blengio
Μάρτσιν Μπαζίνσκι = Marcin Baszczynski
Εμανουέλ Περόνε = Emanuel Perrone
Λούκας Φαβάλι = Lucas Favalli
Μπρίτο = Brito
Μαρσέλο Σαρμιέντο = Marcelo Sarmiento
Ζντράβκο Πόποβιτς = Zdravko Popovic
Μαρσέλο = Marcelo

ΕΡΓΟΤΕΛΗΣ
Τόμας Βίσιο = Tomasz Wisio
Μάριο Χίμπλινγκερ = Mario Hieblinger
Ντιέγκο Ρομάνο = Diego Romano
Μάρις Βερπακόφσκις = Maris Verpakovskis
Σέρχιο Λεάλ = Segio Leal
Μπέτο = Beto
Ζούνιορ = Junior
Ματέο Μπερτόσα = Mateo Bertosa
Μάριο Μπούντιμιρ = Mario Budimir
Ζολτ Πόζα = Zsolt Posza
Ντεϊβίντας Τσεσναούσκις = Deividas Cesnauskis
Γκιόργκι Σασσιασβίλι = Georgi Shashiashvili
Πάτρικ Ογκουνσότο = Patrick Ogunsoto

ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ
Σερζ Ντιέ = Serge Die
Σαρμπέλ Τουμά = Sharbel Touma
Φρανσίσκο Μάρτος = Francisco Martos
Νικολάε Ντίκα = Nicolae Dica
Ιβάν Μπόσνιακ = Ivan Bosnjak
Βίκτορ Γιάκομπ = Victor Iacob
Ντένις Έπσταϊν = Denis Epstein
Σαμουέλε Νταλα Μπόνα = Samuele Dalla Bona
Ματίας Λέκι = Matias Lequi
Νούνο Πιλότο = Nuno Piloto
Βόιτσιεκ Κοβαλέφσκι = Wojciech Kowalewski
Μάουρο Μιλάνο = Mauro Milano

ΚΑΒΑΛΑ
Σάρλ Ιτάντζ = Charles Itandje
Σάβο Παβίτσεβιτς = Savo Pavicevic
Ντούγιε Μπάκοβιτς = Duje Bakovic
Σίνισα Ντομπρασίνοβιτς = Sinisa Dobrasinovic
Αλεξάντρ Πόποβιτς = Aleksandar Popovic
Ουίλσον Ορούμα = Wilson Oruma
Φρεντερίκ Μεντί = Frederic Mendy
Πιέρ Ντικρόκ = Pierre Ducrocq 
Ντιόγκο Ρινκόν = Diogo Rincon
Ζέλικο Κάλαϊτζιτς = Zeljiko Kalajdzic
Ντουγκλάο = Douglao
Ζέλικο Κάλατς = Zeljko Kalac
Μπέντζαμιν Ονουάτσι = Benjamin Onwuachi

ΑΕΛ
Ντίνο Σέρεμετ = Dino Seremet
Σαλίμ Τουαμά = Salim Toama
Τουμέρ Μετίν = Tumer Metin
Αλεξάντρ Σίμιτς = Aleksandr Simic
Αρκάντιους Μάλαρτζ = Arkadiusz Malarz
Ναϊμ Αράμπ = Naim Aarab
Γκαστόν Κάσας = Gaston Casas
Ρομέου = Romeu
Βάλτερ Ιγκλέσιας = Walter Iglesias
Σιμόν Αμπουχατζίρα = Shimon Abuhatzira


* Στους λατίνους, το ''mp'' και ''nd'' όπου υπάρχει, διαβάζεται/προφέρεται σαν ''μ-π'' και ''ν-ντ'' (πχ. Μαν-ντούκα, κι όχι ΜαΝΤούκα, Κάμ-πορα κι όχι ΚάΜΠορα).

** Η λατινική απόδοση των ονομάτων, είναι σύμφωνα με το πώς έχουν δηλωθεί στην ελληνική Λίγκα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Έχω χαζέψει με το ίνπουτ!

Γκερντ Μίλερ : 823 αλταβιστιές και άρθρο Wikipedia.
Γκερτ Μίλερ : 134 αλταβιστιές. 
Οπότε, κατά το παπυρικό στιλ: Γκερντ Μίλερ (σωστό: Γκερτ) (παλ. Μύλλερ)
Θα πρέπει να καθιερωθεί μια φόρμουλα.


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές στο σκάκι*



Δόκτορ, και οι γυναίκες;;; (Αν τις κάνεις, βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία της τελευταίας...:))


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 28, 2009)

Το ξέρω ότι είναι διαφιλονικούμενο ζήτημα, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι μεταγραφές των καταλήξεων σλαβικών ονομάτων θα έπρεπε να είναι σε -φ (όπως και η προφορά) και όχι σε -β (δηλ. Στόϊτσκοφ, Πάντσεφ κ.οκ.). Δεν επιμένω, όμως. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το β προ συμφώνου: δηλ. Σλάφκοφ και όχι Σλάβκοβ.

Ακόμη: όσον αφορά τα χρυσά παπούτσια του Δρα.
- για τον Κιστ, νομίζω ότι το μικρό του θα ήταν σωστότερο να μεταγραφεί ως "Κίις".
- σε ονόματα ισπανικής γλώσσας, ίσως θα έπρεπε να παραλειφθεί στη μεταγραφή το αρχικό H. Π.χ. Έκτορ Γιαζάλδε, Ούγο Σάντσες (εδώ προτείνω και τη διόρθωση και του "γκ" σε "γ", και του τελικού "ζ" σε "ς", όπως είναι και η κανονική προφορά.

Όσον αφορά τη χορταστική συνεισφορά του Jim Adams για τους ξένους της σούπερ λίγκας (λύγκας να τους φάει που δεν μπορούσαν να βρουν ένα ελληνικό όνομα για την Α΄Εθνική:))
- Επιφυλάσσομαι για αρκετά ονόματα, που η ίδια η Σούπερ Λίγκα δεν έχει καταχωρίσει σωστά (αναφέρομαι στη γραφή με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες). Υπόσχομαι να επανέλθω.
- Ο Dié του Ηρακλή θέλει αξάν αιγκύ στο τέλος.
- Arce επομένως Άρσε (κι όχι Άρτσε) για τον ακραίο μπακ της ΑΕΚ.
- Σεντού και όχι Σεϊντού για τον Γιαχάγια.
- Τσέσαρετς, Εστέβες, Βίλτσες για τους ξένους του Αστέρα. 
- Μπιαστσίνσκι, για τον Πολωνό του Ατρόμητου.
- Πό_σ_α, για τον κήπερ του Εργοτέλη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> - Πό_σ_α, για τον κήπερ του Εργοτέλη.


Πόσα δίνεις εσύ; :)

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις παρατηρήσεις. Θα ληφθούν υπόψη και θα ενσωματωθούν κάποια στιγμή και σε οδηγίες μεταγραφής για διάφορες γλώσσες. Προς το παρόν, χρειαζόμαστε επειγόντως περισσότερους μοδεράτορες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Το ξέρω ότι είναι διαφιλονικούμενο ζήτημα, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι μεταγραφές των καταλήξεων σλαβικών ονομάτων θα έπρεπε να είναι σε -φ (όπως και η προφορά) και όχι σε -β (δηλ. Στόϊτσκοφ, Πάντσεφ κ.οκ.). Δεν επιμένω, όμως. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το β προ συμφώνου: δηλ. Σλάφκοφ και όχι Σλάβκοβ.
> 
> Ακόμη: όσον αφορά τα χρυσά παπούτσια του Δρα.
> - για τον Κιστ, νομίζω ότι το μικρό του θα ήταν σωστότερο να μεταγραφεί ως "Κίις".
> - σε ονόματα ισπανικής γλώσσας, ίσως θα έπρεπε να παραλειφθεί στη μεταγραφή το αρχικό H. Π.χ. Έκτορ Γιαζάλδε, Ούγο Σάντσες (εδώ προτείνω και τη διόρθωση και του "γκ" σε "γ", και του τελικού "ζ" σε "ς", όπως είναι και η κανονική προφορά.



Για τα σλαβικά β/φ, ο προβληματισμός του Ρογήρου ισχύει βέβαια και για τους σκακιστές (π.χ. έχουμε συνηθίσει να γράφουμε Κασπάροβ ενώ ακόμη και η βίκι δίνει προφορά Κασπάροφ). Για το αρχικό Χ στα ισπανικά ονόματα, είχα τον ανάλογο προβληματισμό και χρησιμοποίησα την παρένθεση. Για τα γκ/γ και ζ/ς, ό,τι πουν οι ειδικότεροι ισπανόφωνοι κλπ. Για τον Κίες/Κίις η μόνη μου πηγή ήταν το forvo, οπότε πάλι οι ειδικότεροι έχουν τον λόγο. :)

Τελικά όμως, αναρωτιέμαι: Αν όλη η Ελλάδα λέει Βαζέχα, πώς θα τον μεταγράψουμε; Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι...


nickel said:


> ...Θα πρέπει να καθιερωθεί μια φόρμουλα.


Αλλά ίσως αφού μαζέψουμε πρώτα και κάθε λογής γνωστά (και ίσως και άγνωστα) προβλήματα...


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τελικά όμως, αναρωτιέμαι: Αν όλη η Ελλάδα λέει Βαζέχα, πώς θα τον μεταγράψουμε;


Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τον Βαζέχα;


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τον Βαζέχα;


 
Για τους οπαδούς του ΠΑΟ, ίσως το ότι έχει κρεμάσει πια τα παπούτσια του...

Μάλλον αυτό εννοεί ο Δρ7χ:
*Krzysztof "Kristof" Warzycha* (Polish pronunciation: [ˈkʂɨʂtɔf vaˈʐɨxa]; Greek: Κριστόφ Βαζέχα)

αλλά κι εγώ δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα πια. Να 'ταν 1989, να το συζητούσαμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τον Βαζέχα;



Ότι, όπως λέει ακόμη και η αγγλική βίκι είναι ένα τρανό παράδειγμα του νόμου «τα δύσκολα ξένα ονόματα τα λέμε όπως θα τα πει ο πρώτος αθλητικογράφος στο αεροδρόμιο»:

Krzysztof "Kristof" Warzycha (Polish pronunciation: [ˈkʂɨʂtɔf vaˈʐɨxa]; Greek: Κριστόφ Βαζέχα)

(Τις Κινεζούλες όμως, μπορούμε να τις πούμε σωστά! :))


----------



## Costas (Nov 28, 2009)

Ευνόητο είναι ότι κανένας αθλητικογράφος, και να ήθελε, δε θα μπορούσε να τον λανσάρει στο ελληνικό κοινό ως Ξύστοφ!


----------



## crystal (Nov 29, 2009)

*Σχεδιαστές και οίκοι μόδας*

*Alexander McQueen* = Αλεξάντερ Μακ Κουίν
*Anna Molinari* = Άννα Μολινάρι
*Cristobal Balenciaga* = Κριστόμπαλ Μπαλεντσιάγκα
*Burberry* = Μπέρμπερι
*Calvin Klein* = Κάλβιν Κλάιν
*Celine* = Σελίν
*Chanel* = Σανέλ
*Christian Dior* = Κριστιάν Ντιόρ
*Christian Lacroix* = Κριστιάν Λακρουά
*Domenico Dolce & Stefano Gabbana* = Ντομένικο Ντόλτσε και Στέφανο Γκαμπάνα
*Donna Karan* = Ντόνα Κάραν
*Fendi* = Φέντι
*Giorgio Armani* = Τζόρτζιο Αρμάνι
*Givenchy* = Ζιβανσί
*Gucci* = Γκούτσι
*Hermes* = Ερμές
*Hugo Boss* = Χούγκο Μπος (αγγλ. Χιούγκο Μπος)
*Jean Paul Gaultier* = Ζαν Πολ Γκοτιέ
*John Galliano* = Τζον Γκαλιάνο
*Karl Lagerfeld* = Καρλ Λάγκερφελντ (γερμ. Καρλ Λάγκερφελτ)
*Lacoste* = Λακόστ
*Louis Vuitton* = Λουί Βιτόν 
*Marc Jacobs* = Μαρκ Τζέικομπς
*Missoni* = Μισόνι
*Moschino* = Μοσκίνο
*Ralph Lauren* = Ραλφ Λόρεν
*Roberto Cavalli* = Ρομπέρτο Καβάλι
*Sophia Kokosalaki* = Σοφία Κοκοσαλάκη
*Stella McCartney* = Στέλλα Μακ Κάρτνεϊ
*Tommy Hilfiger* = Τόμι Χίλφιγκερ
*Valentino* = Βαλεντίνο
*Vivienne Westwood* = Βίβιαν Γουέστγουντ
*Yves Saint Laurent* = Ιβ Σεν Λοράν
*Alessandro Dell'Acqua* = Αλεσάντρο ντελ Άκουα
*Kenzo* = Κένζο
* Matthew Williamson* = Μάθιου Γουίλιαμσον
* Nina Ricci* = Νίνα Ρίτσι
*Salvatore Ferragamo* = Σαλβατόρε Φεραγκάμο
*Azzedine Alaia* = Αζεντίν Αλάια
*Manolo Blahnik *= Μανόλο Μπλάνικ
*Cacharel* = Κασαρέλ
*Tom Ford *= Τομ Φορντ
*Helmut Lang* = Χέλμουτ Λανγκ
*Miuccia Prada *= Μιούτσια Πράντα
*Emanuel Ungaro* = Εμανουέλ Ουνγκαρό
*Donatella Versace* = Ντονατέλα Βερσάτσε
*Gianni Versace *= Τζιάνι Βερσάτσε
*Christian Louboutin* = Κριστιάν Λουμπουτέν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2009)

crystal said:


> *Σχεδιαστές και οίκοι μόδας*
> *Hugo Boss* =	Χιούγκο Μπος



Όχι _Χούγκο_; Γερμανός δεν είναι;


----------



## crystal (Nov 29, 2009)

Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά τον ακούω ''Χιούγκο''. Το Γκουγκλ δεν βοήθησε και πολύ στην αναζήτηση... 
Επειδή δεν μπορώ να κάνω πια τροποποίηση, ας το προσθέσει κάποιος μοδεράτορας.


----------



## JimAdams (Nov 29, 2009)

...και οι υπόλοιποι κλωτσοσκούφηδες των Ελληνικών γηπέδων της μεγάλης κατηγορίας.

ΛΕΒΑΔΙΑΚΟΣ
Φεντερίκο Μαρτορέλ = Federico Martorell
Φερνάντο Ματσάδο = Fernando Machado
Σερζίνιο = Serginho
Αλμπάν Μπούσαϊ = Alban Bushaj (* Μπούσι, αναφέρεται στην Ελλάδα)
Πάουλο Κόστα = Paulo Costa
Γουστάβο Μπαλβορίν = Gustavo Balvorin
Σέρζ Μπρανκό = Serge Branco
Βίκτορ Αγκάλι = Victor Agali
Λούμπος Χάιντουχ = Lubos Hajduch
Στέφανο Ναπολεόνι = Stefano Napoleoni

ΟΣΦΠ
Ντιντιέ Ντομί = Didier Domi
Όλοφ Μέλμπεργκ = Olof Mellberg
Λουσιάνο Γκαλέτι = Luciano Galletti
Όσκαρ Γκονζάλες = Oscar Gonzalez
Ματ Ντάρμπισιρ = Matt Derbyshire (* επ'ουδενί Ντέρμπι-σάιρ)
Ντιόγκο = Diogο
Τζαουάντ Ζαϊρί = Jaouad Zairi
Μίχαλ Ζεβλάκοφ = Michal Zewlakow
Ραούλ Μπράβο = Raul Bravo
Ντουντού = Dudu
Λεονάρντο = Leonardo
Έντζο Μαρέσκα = Enzo Maresca
Κριστιάν Λεντέσμα = Cristian Ledesma
Πάβελ Κόβατς = Pavel Kovac
Ούρκο Πάρντο = Urko Pardo

ΠΑΟ
Μάριο Γκαλίνοβιτς = Mario Galinovic
Χοσού Σαριέγι = Josu Sarriegi
Άντε Ρουκάβινα = Ante Rukavina
Σεντρίκ Καντέ = Cédric Kanté
Τζιμπρίλ Σισέ = Djibril Cissé
Σεμπαστιάν Λέτο = Sebastián Leto
Ζιλμπέρτο Σίλβα = Gilberto Silva
Ματίας Μπ(γ)ιέρσμιρ = Mattias Bjärsmyr
Γκάμπριελ = Gabriel
Σιμάο = Simão

ΠΑΝΙΩΝΙΟΣ
Τόμας Μπέλιτς = Tomáš Belic
Ουέλινγκτον Μπαρόνι = Wellington Baroni
Ντάριο Σμόγιε = Dario Smoje
Μάρτιν Λάτκα = Martin Latka
Σουλεϊμάν Όμο = Souleiman Omo
Σίτο Ριέρα = Sito Riera
Μπόσκο Μπάλαμπαν = Boško Balaban
Άλβαρο Ρεκόμπα = Álvaro Recoba
Φαμπιάν Εστογιανόφ = Fabián Estoyanoff
Κάρλος Καστελιόνε = Carlos Casteglione
Μπενάρντ Κουμορτζί = Bennard Kumordzi
Νταβόρ Κούκετς = Davor Kukec
Ισαάκ Μπεθέρα = Isaac Becerra

ΠΑΝΘΡΑΚΙΚΟΣ
Χοσέ Μανουέλ Ρόκα = Jose Manuel Roca
Πάμπλο Κάσαρ = Pablo Casar
Ζέλικο Τζόκιτς = Željko Djokić
Μαρσέλο Γκοϊανίρα = Marcelo Goianira
Εμανουέλε Τροίζε = Emanuele Troise
Φίλιπ Αρσένιεβιτς = Filip Arsenijević
Μπεντί Μπουβάλ = Bédi Buval
Ουντοτσούκβου Νουόκο = Udochukwu Nwoko
Ντανιέλ Όρακ = Daniel Orac
Λουντοβίκ Κλεμάν = Ludovic Clement
Μπερτράν Ρομπέρ = Bertrand Robert
Ζοάο Φαζάρντο = Joao Fajardo
Αλέξις Ενγκαμπί = Alexis N'Gambi
Εγκούτου Ολίζε = Egutu Oliseh
Χουάν Βελάσκο = Juan Velasco
Αμπντούλ Ντιαλό = Abdul Diallo
Ζλάτκο Ρούνιε = Zlatko Runje
Μάριους Μίτου = Marius Mitu

ΠΑΟΚ
Μπράις Μούν = Bryce Moon
Πάμπλο Γκαρσία = Pablo Garcia
Βιτόλο = Vitolo (αν και θεωρώ πως Βίτολο,καθότι τα ισπανικά δεν τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα,εκτός εαν έχουν tilde)
Σέρζιο Κονσεϊσάο = Sérgio Conceição
Μπρούνο Τσιρίλο = Bruno Cirillo
Ολιβιέ Σορλάν = Olivier Sorlin
Ζλάταν Μουσλίμοβιτς = Zlatan Muslimović
Πάμπλο Κοντρέρας = Pablo Contreras
Λίνο = Lino
Βιεϊρίνια = Vieirinha
Βλαντιμίρ Ίβιτς = Vladimir Ivic
Ρικάρντο Βερόν = Ricardo Veron
Τζόε Μπιζέρα = Joe Bizera
Μίροσλαβ Σνάουτσνερ = Miroslaw Sznaucner
Μοχάμεντ Αμπουμπακάρι = Mohammed Abubakari
Λούσιο Φιλόμενο = Lucio Filomeno
Μίρκο Σαβίνι = Mirko Savini
Ντάριο Κρέσιτς = Dario Krešić

ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΕΝΑ
Ζαν Μαρί Σιλά = Jean Marie Sylla
Εστεμπάν Μπουχάν = Esteban Buján
Ίβιτσα Μαϊστόροβιτς = Ivica Majstorović
Ιμπα(χ)ϊμα Μπακαγιόκο = Ibrahima Bakayoko
Πατρίκ Ντιμπαλά = Patrick Dimbala
Βάντερσον = Vanderson
Νικολάς Σενόνε = Nicolás Schenone

ΣΚΟΝΤΑ ΞΑΝΘΗ
Χουάν Ραμόν Φερναντέζ = Juan Ramón Fernandéz
Μάουρο Πόι = Mauro Poy
Λουσιάνο = Luciano
Ντιέγκο Κιντάνα = Diego Quintana
Μαρσελίνιο = Marcelinho
Κιμ Τζαγκί = Kim Jaggy
Καρίμ Γκουεντέ = Karim Guédé
Μίχαελ Γκσπούρνινγκ = Michael Gspurning
Μάρεκ Ζιέντσουκ = Marek Zieńczuk
Γιάροσλαβ Κόλμπας = Jaroslav Kolbas
Ιβάν Μορένο ι Φαμπιανέσι = Iván Moreno y Fabianesi
Ναμπίλ Ταϊντέρ = Nabil Taïder
Πέτερ Στίβαρ = Peter Styvar 
Ζντένο Στρ(ί)μπα = Zdeno Štrba 
Μάριους Κουκιέλκα = Mariusz Kukiełka 
Μάρτιν Αμπένα = Martin Abena 

* Ευχαριστώ τον Ροζέριο για τις επισημάνσεις του, κάποια λαθάκια (πχ Άρσε) έγιναν λόγω κεκτημμένης ταχύτητας. 
** Αυτή την φορά, έβαλα και τους τόνους που κακώς παρέλειψα (κακή μεταφορά) στο προηγούμενο ποστ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2009)

Κι εγώ το βιολί μου.

τα *Άδανα* = Adana (city in Turkey)
ο *Άδης* = Hades
ο *Άδμητος* (μυθικός βασιλιάς) = Admetus
Πόπλιος Αίλιος *Αδριανός* = Hadrian (Publius Aelius Hadrianus)
η *Αδριανούπολη* = Adrianople (now Edirne)
η *Αδριατική* = the Adriatic
*Άδωνις, Άδωνης* = Adonis
*Αζαρίας* (Π.Δ.) = Azarias
το *Αζερμπαϊτζάν* = Azerbaijan
οι *Αζέροι* = Azeris, Azerbaijanis
οι *Αζόρες* = the Azores
Θάλασσα του *Αζόφ* = Sea of Azov 
οι *Αζτέκοι* = Aztecs


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2009)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι, γιατί βλέπω να μεγαλώνει πολύ το περιεχόμενο. 
Τα λεξικά που σέβονται τον εαυτό τους έχουν και κύρια ονόματα, τοπωνύμια κλπ, μερικά μάλιστα τα έχουν ξεχωριστά, ενώ άλλα έχουν γίνει μέρος της καθημερινότητας. Επομένως, έχει νόημα να περιλαμβάνουμε την Αβάνα ή τον Αρμάνι; Επιπλέον ορισμένα είναι προφανή, δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα μεταγραφής 

Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να περιοριστούμε σε ό,τι δεν υπάρχει στα λεξικά; Όπως π.χ οι ποδοσφαιριστές;
Καθώς και σε δύσκολες και ζόρικες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι οι μεταγραφές των καταλήξεων σλαβικών ονομάτων θα έπρεπε να είναι σε -φ (όπως και η προφορά) και όχι σε -β (δηλ. Στόϊτσκοφ, Πάντσεφ κ.οκ.). Δεν επιμένω, όμως. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το β προ συμφώνου: δηλ. Σλάφκοφ και όχι Σλάβκοβ.


+1 κι από μένα — το 'χω άλλωστε αναφέρει κι εγώ πολλές φορές, με αφορμή άλλα ονόματα που συζητήσαμε παλιότερα.


----------



## Philip (Nov 30, 2009)

JimAdams said:


> Βιτόλο = Vitolo (αν και θεωρώ πως Βίτολο,καθότι τα ισπανικά δεν τονίζονται στην παραλήγουσα,εκτός εαν έχουν tilde)



Πιο σωστό θα ήταν Βιτόλο, ή έστω Μπιτόλο. Οι ισπανικές λέξεις κανονικά τονίζονται 1) στη λήγουσα όταν τελειώνουν σε σύμφωνο (εκτός από -n και -s) 2) στην παραλήγουσα όταν τελειώνουν σε φωνήεν, σε -n και σε -s. Η οξεία (όχι tilde) γράφεται στις εξαιρέσεις σε (1) και (2), και σε λέξεις που τονίζονται στην προπαραλήγουσα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2009)

Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:

οι *Αιγές* (παλιά πρωτεύουσα της Μακεδονίας) = Aegae
ο *Αιγεύς, Αιγέας* = Aegeus
η *Αίγινα* = Aegina
ο *Αίγισθος* = Aegisthus
η *Αίγλη* = Aegle
οι *Αιγός Ποταμοί* = Aegospotami, Aegospotamoi
Ναυμαχία στους *Αιγός Ποταμούς* = Battle of Aegospotami / Aegospotamoi
η *Αίγυπτος* = Egypt
Σεργκέι *Αϊζενστάιν* = Sergei Eisenstein (ρωσ. προφορά Εϊζενστέιν)
Ντουάιτ *Αϊζενχάουερ* = Dwight Eisenhower
η *Αιθιοπία* = Ethiopia
η *Αικατερίνη* της Ρωσίας = Catherine II of Russia, Catherine the Great
*Αίμος* = the Balkan Mountains (παλιότερα, Haemus Mons)
η χερσόνησος του *Αίμου* = the Balkans, the Balkan Peninsula (Peninsula of Haemus)
ο *Αινείας* = Aeneas
η *Αινειάς, Αινειάδα* = the Aeneid
Άλμπερτ *Αϊνστάιν* = Albert Einstein
το *Αϊντάχο, Άινταχο* = Idaho
το *Αϊντχόβεν, Άιντχοβεν, Αϊντχόφεν* = Eindhoven (σωστό ελλην.: Εϊντχόφεν)
η *Αϊόβα, Άιοβα* = Iowa
οι *Αιολείς* = Aeolians
η *Αιολίς, Αιολίδα, Αιολία* = Aeolis, Aeolia
ο *Αίολος* = Aeolus
(αλλά *ο ασκός του Αιόλου* = bag of winds και *ανοίγω τον ασκό του Αιόλου / τους ασκούς του Αιόλου* = open Pandora’s box, let all hell loose)
ο *Αισχίνης* = Aeschines
ο *Αισχύλος* = Aeschylus
ο *Αίσωπος* = Aesop
η *Αϊτή* = Haiti
η *Αίτνα* = (Mount) Εtna
η *Αιτωλία* = Aetolia
η *Αιτωλοακαρνανία* = Aetolia-Acarnania, Aitoloakarnania
Γκιστάβ *Άιφελ* = Gustave Eiffel (ο οποίος, ως γνωστόν, προφέρεται Εφέλ στα γαλλικά)

Προσθήκη (μετά την παρατήρηση της Αλεξάνδρας):
*Γκουστάβ, Γκιστάβ, Γκυστάβ* = Gustave (γαλλικό)

Τσόντα:
Ρόμπερτ *Ζέλικ* (πρόεδρος της Παγκόσμιας Τράπεζας) = Robert Zoellick (president of the World Bank)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2009)

Επανέρχομαι ότι αν είναι να αντικαταστήσουμε το *Γκυστάβ *με κάτι, αυτό πρέπει να είναι *Γκουστάβ *και όχι *Γκιστάβ*. Όπως λέμε Ουγκό και όχι Ιγκό. Στο κάτω κάτω με "ου" είναι και σε άλλες γλώσσες, με "ι" σε καμία. Γουστάβος όχι Γιστάβος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε:
> 
> οι *Αιγές* (παλιά πρωτεύουσα της Μακεδονίας) = Aegeae
> οι *Αιγός Ποταμοί* = Aegospotami
> ...


Γιατί Aegeae και όχι Aegae ;
Γιατί Aegospopotami και όχι Aegospotamoi ;

Προτιμώ για τις ολλανδικές λέξεις το φ αντί για το β, το έι αντί για το άι (Εϊντχόφεν). Άλλωστε, οι Ολλανδοί δεν είναι δα και ερωτευμένοι με τους Γερμανούς, για να τους συμφύρουμε...
Τέλος, το έι αντί για το άι μού θύμισε ότι οι Ρώσοι λένε Εϊζενστέιν.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τέλος, το έι αντί για το άι μού θύμισε ότι οι Ρώσοι λένε Εϊζενστέιν.


Έτσι είναι.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ωραίες παρατηρήσεις. Και οι απαντήσεις:

Το περίσσιο «e» στο Aegeae είναι typo ή, για την ακρίβεια, αβλεψία, γιατί λάθη πληκτρολόγησης κάνω πολλά, αλλά κάποια δεν τα βλέπω στη διόρθωση.

Στο πιο συνηθισμένο Aegospotami θα έπρεπε να προσθέσω και το Aegospotamoi. Όπερ και θα πράξω.

Πρέπει να προσθέσω και το Αϊντχόφεν (έστω κι αν δεν σ' αρέσει, αυτό είναι περισσότερο ελληνοαγγλικό, πρέπει να έχει και τα λανθασμένα).

Και οι Γάλλοι λένε Εφέλ, αλλά...


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

Έκανε μάλιστα και μια ταινία (ο Εϊζενστέιν-Αϊζενστάιν) που δε διακρίνεται ούτε αυτή για το φιλογερμανισμό της (Αλέξανδρος Νιέφσκι)...


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και οι Γάλλοι λένε Εφέλ, αλλά...


Μπορεί να σου φανεί τρελό, αλλά εμένα δεν θα με πείραζε καθόλου να γράψω "ο Γκυστάβ Εφ(φ)έλ έχτισε τον πύργο του Άιφελ το 1889".


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Επανέρχομαι ότι αν είναι να αντικαταστήσουμε το *Γκυστάβ *με κάτι, αυτό πρέπει να είναι *Γκουστάβ *και όχι *Γκιστάβ*. Όπως λέμε Ουγκό και όχι Ιγκό. Στο κάτω κάτω με "ου" είναι και σε άλλες γλώσσες, με "ι" σε καμία. Γουστάβος όχι Γιστάβος.


Πες τα, χρυσόστομη!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2009)

*Παγκόσμιες πρωταθλήτριες στο σκάκι*

*Παγκόσμιες πρωταθλήτριες στο σκάκι*

Βέρα *Μέντσικ *= Vera *Menchik*
Λιουντμίλα *Ρουντένκο *= Lyudmila *Rudenko*
Ελισαμπέτα *Μπίκοβα *= Elisabeth *Bykova*
Όλγα *Ρουμπτσόβα *= Olga *Rubtsova*
Νόνα *Γκαπριντασβίλι *= Nona *Gaprindashvili*
Μάγια *Τσιμπουρντανίτζε *= Maya *Chiburdanidze*
*Ξιε *Τζυν = *Xie *Jun
Σούζαν *Πόλγκαρ *= Susan *Polgar*
*Τζου *Τσεν = *Zhu *Chen
Αντοανέτα *Στεφάνοβα *= Antoaneta *Stefanova*
*Ξου *Γιουχουά = *Xu *Yuhua
Αλεξάντρα *Κόστενιουκ *= Alexandra *Kosteniuk*

* Για τις τρεις Κινέζες σκακίστριες, *Ξιε*, *Τζου*, και *Ξου*: Τις αναφέρω —όπως συνηθίζεται— με πρώτο το επώνυμό τους. Η μεταγραφή των κινεζικών ονομάτων στα ελληνικά δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη, αλλά εδώ χρησιμοποιώ την πρόταση του ειδικότερου (που γνωρίζω :)) στην Ελλάδα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο σκακιστικό χώρο έχουν καθιερωθεί και χρησιμοποιούνται οι μεταγραφές Ξιε Γιουν, Ζου Τσεν, Ξου Γιουχούα (βλ. π.χ. σε *Σκακιστική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια* του _Χρ. Κεφαλή_, εκδ. ΚΕΔΡΟΣ). Αυτές οι μεταγραφές, όπως μου εξήγησε αναλυτικά ο Costas, δεν είναι ακριβείς.



Costas said:


> Δόκτορ, και οι γυναίκες;;; (Αν τις κάνεις, βάλε και καμιά φωτογραφία της τελευταίας...:))


Mια παλιότερη αλλά επίκαιρη φωτο της Αλεξάντρας Κόστενιουκ:


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

Κάτι για την Rudenko: δεν ξέρω ρώσικα/ουκρανέζικα κλπ. Ωστόσο κάποτε διαπίστωσα δια στόματος του περίφημου συλλέκτη Κωστάκη ότι o Αλεξάντρ Rodchenko τονίζεται Ρότσενκο (αφήνω κατά μέρος το θέμα του άτονου ο). Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ο προπαροξύτονος τονισμός μπορεί να γενικευτεί σε όλες τις καταλήξεις -enko. Η Γουκιπήντια δεν βοηθά σ' αυτό, σε καμιά από τις γλώσσες που κοίταξα (αγγλ.-γαλλ.-γερμ.-ιταλ.). Το Forvo.com επίσης δεν έχει όνομα Rudenko. Μήπως εν πάση περιπτώσει είναι Ρούντενκο και όχι Ρουντένκο; Και μήπως αυτό όντως ισχύει καθολικά;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Σε σχέση με τις παραπάνω συζητήσεις για διορθώσεις της προφοράς: Το νήμα αυτό έχει σαν πρωταρχικό σκοπό από ονόματα γραμμένα στα ελληνικά να βρίσκουμε εύκολα το λατινογραμμένο, ιδίως το αγγλικό. Μια δευτερεύουσα χρησιμότητα είναι η μεταγραφή από τα ξένα στα ελληνικά και τρίτη έρχεται η ανάγκη να πληροφορηθούμε ποιες είναι οι σωστές προφορές (_Εφέλ_) ή για ποιες σωστές μεταγραφές είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πολεμήσουμε, έστω και με κάποια καθυστέρηση. Αν λοιπόν είναι καθιερωμένο την Κινέζα σκακίστρια να την προφέρουν _Ζου Τσεν_, αυτό θα πρέπει να μπει πρώτο επειδή αυτό είναι πιο πιθανό να αναζητήσει ένας χρήστης που θέλει να την ψάξει στη συνέχεια στα αγγλικά. Παράλληλοι τύποι (π.χ. _Αϊντχόβεν, Αϊντχόφεν_ ή _Ρουσσώ, Ρουσώ, Ρουσό_) πρέπει να εμφανίζονται πλάι-πλάι (και θα ήταν χρήσιμο να αποφασίσουμε αν θα προτάσσουμε τους αντιστρέψιμους ή τους απλογραφημένους). Προτάσεις για μεταγραφή με σωστή προφορά ή απλές αναφορές στο πώς προφέρονται έξω για το ενδιαφέρον της πληροφορίας (π.χ. [Εϊζενστέιν] ο Αϊζενστάιν ή [Πρέζλι] ή [Πρέσλι] ο Έλβις Πρίσλεϊ) δεν θα πρέπει να εμφανίζονται σαν παράλληλοι τύποι αν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως στο ολικό φάσμα των μεταγραφών. Πρέπει να επισημαίνεται ότι είναι απλώς προτάσεις για σωστή μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με την ξένη προφορά, πράγμα που δεν θεωρείται (σίγουρα δεν θεωρούνταν) απαραίτητο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 3, 2009)

Γιατί, εφόσον το νήμα συμπεριλαμβάνει και άλλες γλώσσες, ο τίτλος είναι "ελληνοαγγλική" βάση; Γιατί όχι "Βάση μεταγραφής κύριων ονομάτων"; Ή κάτι άλλο αντίστοιχο;

Λέει ο Νίκελ: "Το νήμα αυτό έχει σαν πρωταρχικό σκοπό από ονόματα γραμμένα στα ελληνικά να βρίσκουμε εύκολα το λατινογραμμένο, ιδίως το αγγλικό." 
Τι νόημα έχει να λέμε "*ιδίως *το αγγλικό"? Μου θυμίζει το σουρεάλ ανέκδοτο:
_- Τι διαφορά έχει ο κόκορας;
- Έχει δυο πόδια. Και ιδίως το αριστερό!_

Η γίνονται δεκτά μόνο αγγλικά, ή γίνονται δεκτές και άλλες γλώσσες. Όσο λίγες να είναι οι λέξεις άλλων γλωσσών, αρκούν για να μην είναι η βάση "ελληνοαγγλική", έστω και "λίγο".

Φέρνει κάπως σε "ολίγον έγκυος".


----------



## sarant (Dec 3, 2009)

Εγώ διστάζω να συμμετάσχω σ' αυτό το νήμα διότι πιστεύω ότι το έχουμε πιάσει ανάποδα, και αυτή μου η γνώμη ενισχύεται από το ότι ανακύπτουν προβλήματα απόδοσης στην "γλώσσα πηγή"' (δηλ. τα ελληνικά). Ωστόσο, ο Josu Sarriegi είναι Βάσκος και δεν προφέρεται Χόσου αλλά Γιόσου (ή ίσως Γιοσού) όπου το Jo είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε γιο και τζο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2009)

Να το εξηγήσω αμέσως: η βάση είναι ελληνοαγγλική. Δηλαδή:

Μάρκος Αντώνιος = Mark Antony
Ωστόσο, κάποια πρόσθετα είναι ενίοτε χρήσιμα, π.χ.
Μάρκος Αντώνιος = Mark Antony (λατ. Marcus Antonius)

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, δηλαδή, να προσθέσουμε το Marc Antoine των Γάλλων. Ούτε το ρώσικο Сергей Михайлович Эйзенштейн του Αϊζενστάιν. Σημασία έχει να βρει ο χρήστης μια άκρη, και τα αγγλικά είναι η άκρη από την οποία θέλουν οι περισσότεροι να πιαστούν. Οπότε η βάση είναι κατεξοχήν ελληνοαγγλική, συχνά αγγλοελληνική και ενίοτε και κάτι άλλο, αλλά ποτέ έγκυος. :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε σχέση με τις παραπάνω συζητήσεις για διορθώσεις της προφοράς: Το νήμα αυτό έχει σαν πρωταρχικό σκοπό από ονόματα γραμμένα στα ελληνικά να βρίσκουμε εύκολα το λατινογραμμένο, ιδίως το αγγλικό. (...) Αν λοιπόν είναι καθιερωμένο την Κινέζα σκακίστρια να την προφέρουν _Ζου Τσεν_, αυτό θα πρέπει να μπει πρώτο επειδή αυτό είναι πιο πιθανό να αναζητήσει ένας χρήστης που θέλει να την ψάξει στη συνέχεια στα αγγλικά.


Να επισημάνω ότι το pinyin, με βάση το οποίο μνημονεύονται οι Κινέζοι/ες της *ηπειρωτικής Κίνας*, δεν είναι "στα αγγλικά" αλλά ισχύει για όλες τις γλώσσες με λατινικό αλφάβητο. Τώρα, όσον αφορά την καθιέρωση, αυτό είναι κάπως σχετικό, γιατί πρόκειται συχνά για εντελώς πρόσφατα πρόσωπα. Το καταλαβαίνω για ονόματα όντως καθιερωμένα, όπως ο Τσου Ενλάι (ορθό Τζόου Ενλάι) ή ο Μάο Τσετούνγκ (ορθό Μάο Ζεντόνγκ) ή και ο Ζανγκ Γιμού (ορθό Τζανγκ Γιμόου), αλλά για την τάδε σκακίστρια που εμφανίστηκε στο στερέωμα το 2005, δεν ξέρω αν όντως υπάρχει "καθιέρωση", γιατί τότε καταλήγουμε στον "κανόνα του αεροδρομίου". Τέλος πάντων. Πάντως, σίγουρα πρέπει να αναγράφεται σε δεύτερη θέση και η εναλλακτική (συχνά πιο ορθή) ελληνική μεταγραφή, γιατί είναι φυσικό η πρώτη αναγραφή να αποχτά -ως μη όφειλε- και κύρος, αν δεν υπάρχει μνεία της μη ορθότητάς της.



nickel said:


> Παράλληλοι τύποι (π.χ. _Αϊντχόβεν, Αϊντχόφεν_ ή _Ρουσσώ, Ρουσώ, Ρουσό_) πρέπει να εμφανίζονται πλάι-πλάι (και θα ήταν χρήσιμο να αποφασίσουμε αν θα προτάσσουμε τους αντιστρέψιμους ή τους απλογραφημένους).


Για μένα θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν είτε με αλφαβητική σειρά είτε με βάση τη συχνότητα εμφάνισής τους στον Γούγλη.



nickel said:


> Προτάσεις για μεταγραφή με σωστή προφορά ή απλές αναφορές στο πώς προφέρονται έξω για το ενδιαφέρον της πληροφορίας (π.χ. [Εϊζενστέιν] ο Αϊζενστάιν ή [Πρέζλι] ή [Πρέσλι] ο Έλβις Πρίσλεϊ) δεν θα πρέπει να εμφανίζονται σαν παράλληλοι τύποι αν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως στο ολικό φάσμα των μεταγραφών. Πρέπει να επισημαίνεται ότι είναι απλώς προτάσεις για σωστή μεταγραφή σύμφωνα με την ξένη προφορά, πράγμα που δεν θεωρείται (σίγουρα δεν θεωρούνταν) απαραίτητο.


Σωστό.


----------



## Prwteas (Dec 5, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας την προφορά ενός επιθέτου, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό: http://www.pronouncenames.com/ Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να κολλάει σε τούτο το νήμα. Μπορούμε να ακούσουμε την προφορά ξένων ονομάτων.


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2009)

Στο λινκ που γράφεις για κάποιο λόγο το κουμπί τού Listen είναι ανενεργό.
Ένα άλλο σάιτ που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι το Forvo.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2009)

Έντουαρντ *Μάιμπριτζ *(εσφ. Μούιμπριτζ) = Eadweard Muybridge 

Βλέπουμε στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο ότι οι εσφαλμένες αποδόσεις *Μούιμπριτζ είναι περισσότερες από τις σωστές Μάιμπριτζ. 

Όσο για το ποιος είναι ο Μάιμπριτζ, λεπτομέρειες εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eadweard_Muybridge
Eadweard J. Muybridge (pronounced /ˌɛdwərd ˈmaɪbrɪdʒ/) (April 9, 1830 – May 8, 1904) was an English photographer, known primarily for his important pioneering work, with use of multiple cameras to capture motion, and his zoopraxiscope, a device for projecting motion pictures that pre-dated the celluloid film strip that is still used today.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2009)

Με αφορμή το ποστ της Αλεξάνδρας, να και μερικοί φωτογράφοι (συνάδελφοι, τρόπον τινά)!

Άνσελ Άνταμς = Ansel Adams
Ρίτσαρντ Άβεντον = Richard Avedon
Μπρασέ / Μπρασαί (γεν. Γκιούλα Χαλάζ) = Brassai (Gyula Halasz)
Ρόμπερτ Κάπα = Robert Capa
Ανρί Καρτιέ-Μπρεσόν = Henri Cartier-Bresson
Ρομπέρ Ντουανό = Robert Doisneau
Αντρέ Κερτέζ = Andre Kertesz 
Ντοροθέα Λάνγκ = Dorothea Lange
Ρόμπερτ Μάπλθορπ = Robert Mapplethorpe
Λάζλο Μοχόλι-Νάγκι = Laszlo Moholy-Nagy 
Χέλμουτ Νιούτον = Helmut Newton
Μαν Ρέι = Man Ray
Άντι Ουόρχολ = Andy Warhol
Βέρνερ Μπίσοφ = Werner Bischof
Ρόμπερτ Φρανκ = Robert Frank
Λουίτζι Γκίρι = Luigi Ghirri
Ερνστ Χάας = Ernst Haas
Λιούις Χάιν = Lewis Hine
Ντέιβιντ Χόκνι = David Hockney
Καντίντα Χέφερ = Candida Hoefer
Γιουσούφ Καρς = Yousuf Karsh
Ουίλιαμ Κλάιν = William Klein
Γιόζεφ Κουντέλκα = Josef Koudelka
Ντέιβιντ ΛαΣαπέλ = David LaChappelle
Άνι Λίμποβιτς = Annie Leibovitz
Γκι Λε Κερέκ = Guy Le Querrec
Ίρβινγκ Πεν = Irving Penn
Μάρτιν Παρ = Martin Parr
Λένι Ρίφενσταλ = Leni Riefenstahl 
Μπετίνα Ράιμς = Bettina Rheims
Σεμπαστιάο Σαλγαδο = Sebastiao Salgado
Έντουαρντ Ουέστον = Edward Weston
Γκάρι Ουίνογκραντ = Garry Winogrand


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2009)

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη (θα ήθελα για σιγουριά να περάσει και από εδώ και ο sapere με τα ουγγαρέζικά του), έχω την αίσθηση ότι κάποια ουγγαρέζικα ονόματα προφέρονται διαφορετικά (άλλο θέμα βέβαια αν έχουν καθιερωθεί αλλιώς). Συγκεκριμένα, έχω την εντύπωση πως όλα τονίζονται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, το -gy- προφέρεται -τζ- και το -ly- προφέρεται -ι-.

Δηλαδή:
Gyula Halasz = Τζούλα Χάλας
Andre Kertesz = Άντρε Κέρτις
Laszlo Moholy-Nagy = Λάσλο Μόχοϊ-Νατζ (βέβαια, λέμε Ίμρε Νάγκι τον Imre Nagy :)) =

Προσθήκη nickel:
http://www.forvo.com/word/moholy_nagy/
(Άλλος αυτός, αλλά Ούγγρος. Σε IPA: [ˈnɒɟ] )


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 6, 2009)

Δρ, χωρίς να έχω την ειδίκευση του σάπερε να επιβεβαιώσω αυτά που λες. Όλα τα ουγγρικά ονόματα τονίζονται στην πρώτη συλλαβή (ο δευτερεύων τόνος είναι άλλη ιστορία). Το άτονο "a" προφέρεται σαν κάτι μεταξύ "ο" και "α" (περισσότερο "ο"). Στο "ly" ακούγεται κάτι σαν αδύναμο "γ" που δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να μεταγράψουμε στα ελληνικά. Άρα, π.χ., Λάσλο Μόχο(γ)ι Νοτζ.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2009)

Δόκτορα και Ροζέριε, συμφωνώ με τις παρατηρήσεις, αν και δεν γνωρίζω ουγγρικά ούτε κατά διάνοια. Ωστόσο, όπως είχε πει κι ο Νίκελ λίγα ποστ πριν, εφόσον τα ονόματα αυτά έχουν καθιερωθεί (στην χώρα μας, τουλάχιστον) με αυτό τον τρόπο, έτσι είναι και πιο πιο πιθανό να τα αναζητήσει ή να τα βρεί κανείς. Ακριβή προφορά εξάλλου κάθε ονόματος και δύσκολη θα ήταν και άτοπη εν προκειμένω. Διαφορετικά θα έπρεπε να λέμε π.χ και _Σεμπαστιάου Σαλγκάδου_ ,που ίσως πλησιάζει πιο πολύ την ορίτζιναλ εκδοχή, αλλά ποιός θα τον αναζητήσει έτσι; Συμφωνείτε, έτσι δεν είναι; Ασφαλώς, ενστάσεις καλοδεχούμενες!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2009)

Το ζήτημα, JimAdams, δεν σταματά σ' αυτή την επισήμανση (τα καθιερωμένα), αλλά έχει και την ευρύτερη διάσταση τού κατά πόσο πρέπει συνέχεια να είμαστε με ένα λεξικό προφοράς υπό μάλης ή έναν ειδικευμένο στην γλώσσα (με τους ισπανόφωνους να μην μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν) ή ένα γεμάτο-γεμάτο forvo αποδίπλα, ή θα μεταγράφουμε με το «αγγλικό» σύστημα (βλέπουμε Nagy, λέμε «Νάγκι»· βλέπουμε Zhu, λέμε «Ζου») και θα κάνουμε τους έξυπνους στα πιο γνωστά, πιο κοντινά των πιο διαδεδομένων γλωσσών (Maugham, Ingres, Weill).

Το θέμα θέλει συζήτηση γιατί _τώρα τελευταία_ έχουν προκύψει τα νέα δεδομένα (λεξικά, διαδίκτυο, δικτύωση με γνώστες). Παλιά δεν τη γλίτωνες χωρίς τηλέφωνο σε πρεσβεία.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 6, 2009)

Φυσικά και δεν σταματά εκεί, Νίκελ, και συμφωνώ σ'αυτό που λες. Αρα, το προφανές είναι οτι δεν θα μένουμε πλέον στον ''κανόνα του αεροδρομίου'', με εξαίρεση τα ονόματα που έχουν καθιερωθεί -και δεν αναφέρομαι στα εξελληνισμένα, αλλά σ'αυτά που έχουν αποδωθεί ''λάθος''. Αν και πάρα πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω κάποιον να αναφέρει τον Jose Mourinho, σωστά! (και να πεις οτι δεν έχουν τα μέσα;) ....


----------



## Costas (Dec 7, 2009)

nickel said:


> βλέπουμε Zhu, λέμε «Ζου»


ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να λέμε Ζου τον Zhu, όχι για λόγους ακρίβειας στην προφορά, αλλά γιατί, αν τον πούμε Ζου, τότε, όταν μετά θα βρούμε Zu, τι θα πούμε; Πάλι Ζου; Ώστε λοιπόν:

Zhu =Τζου
Zu = Ζου

Κάποιο λόγο έχουν οι άνθρωποι που πρόσθεσαν το h!

Με τη γενική σου τοποθέτηση (ότι δεν κυκλοφορούμε με λεξικό προφοράς υπό μάλης) συμφωνώ, nickel, αλλά είναι φανερό πως μπαίνουμε στον πειρασμό να μην την ακολουθούμε προκειμένου για πιο γνωστές γλώσσες. Π.χ. εσύ ο ίδιος έγραψες Μπιγιονσέ προ ημερών, αντί για Μπεγιονσέ, παρότι γράφεται με e. Επίσης, κανείς σχεδόν δεν είπε ποτέ Ριμπώ(ό) τον Rimbaud, ούτε πολύ συχνά Ενρί (παρά μάλλον Ανρί) τον γάλλο Henri, παρόλο που είπε Χένρι τον Γερμανό Χένρι και Χένρυ(ι) τον Άγγλο Henry.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2009)

Στο πρόβλημα της προφοράς θα αφιερώσω νήμα κάποια στιγμή σύντομα.

Από συζήτηση μεταξύ μεταφραστών:

Monica *Bellucci* (ηθοποιός) = Μόνικα Μπελούτσι
Fernando *Belluschi* (ποδοσφαιριστής) = Φερνάντο Μπελούσκι
Pietro *Belluschi* (αρχιτέκτονας) = Πιέτρο Μπελούσκι

Συνέχεια στα προηγούμενά μου:

η *Άκαμπα* = (λιμάνι της Ιορδανίας) Aqaba, Al Aqabah
ο Κόλπος της *Άκαμπα* (στην Ερυθρά) = Gulf of Aqaba
Θωμάς *Ακινάτης* = Thomas Aquinas
η *Ακουιτανία* = Aquitaine
η *Άκρα, Άκκρα* (πρωτ. της Γκάνας) = Accra (capital of Ghana)
ο *Ακράγας * = Acragas, Agrigento
ο / η *Ακροκόρινθος* = Acrocorinth
η *Ακροναυπλία* = Acronauplia, Acronafplia
η *Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού* (και, κακώς, _Ακτή Ελεφαντοστού_) = Côte d’Ivoire, Ivory Coast
το *Άκτιο* = Actium
η *Αλάμπρα* = the Alhambra
*Αλαντίν* = Aladdin
η *Αλεξανδρέττα* = Alexandretta (now Iskenderun)
οι *Αλεούτες Νήσοι* = the Aleutian Islands


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 9, 2009)

Τον Moholy-Nagy ένας καθηγητής μου στην Καλών Τεχνών τον έλεγε -και το τόνιζε- ότι προφέρεται *Νάζ* (βέβαια ήταν Άγγλος, οπότε δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορούμε να τον εμπιστευτούμε), ενώ τον Brassaï ένας άλλος καθηγητής με είχε διορθώσει που τον έλεγα απρόσεκτα Μπρασσέ και μου είχε πει ότι είναι Μπρασσαΐ, γιατί έχει διαλυτικά (και τόνο) στο ai (εκεί θα τα έβαζα ίσως τα διαλυτικά για να είναι ξεκάθαρο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2009)

*Βραβεία Νόμπελ Φυσικής 1901-2009*



nickel said:


> Στο πρόβλημα της προφοράς θα αφιερώσω νήμα κάποια στιγμή σύντομα.


Οπότε ελπίζω να διορθωθούν πιο εύκολα και τα λάθη από όποιες παγίδες έχω πέσει μέσα στον επόμενο πίνακα.:)

Βραβεία Νόμπελ Φυσικής 1901-2009
Πηγή: wikipedia.


1901 | Wilhelm Conrad
*Röntgen*
| Βίλχελμ Κόνρατ
*Ρέντγκεν*

1902 | Hendrik
*Lorentz*
| Χέντρικ
*Λόρεντς*

. | Pieter
*Zeeman*
| Πίετερ
*Ζίεμαν*

1903 | Antoine Henri
*Becquerel*
| Αντουάν Ανρί
*Μπεκερέλ*

. | Pierre
*Curie*
| Πιέρ
*Κιουρί*

. | Marie
*Curie*
| Μαρί
*Κιουρί*

1904 | John William
*Strutt*
| Τζον Γουίλιαμ
*Στρατ*

1905 | Philipp Eduard Anton
*von Lenard*
| Φίλιπ Έντουαρτ Άντον
*φον Λέναρτ*

1906 | Joseph John
*Thomson*
| Τζόζεφ Τζον
*Τόμσον*

1907 | Albert Abraham
*Michelson*
| Άλμπερτ Έιμπραχαμ
*Μάικελσον*

1908 | Gabriel
*Lippmann*
| Γκαμπριέλ
*Λιπμάν*

1909 | Guglielmo
*Marconi*
| Γκουλιέλμο
*Μαρκόνι*

. | Karl Ferdinand
*Braun*
| Καρλ Φέρντιναντ
*Μπράουν*

1910 | Johannes Diderik
*van der Waals*
| Γιοχάνες Ντίντερικ
*φαν ντερ Βαλς*

1911 | Wilhelm
*Wien*
| Βίλχελμ
*Βιν*

1912 | Nils Gustaf
*Dalén*
| Νιλς Γκούσταφ
*Νταλέν*

1913 | Heike
*Kamerlingh-Onnes*
| Χάικε
*Κάμερλινγκ-Όνες*

1914 | Max von
*Laue*
| Μαξ
*φον Λάουε*

1915 | William Henry
*Bragg*
| Γουίλιαμ Χένρι
*Μπραγκ*

. | William Lawrence
*Bragg*
| Γουίλιαμ Λόρενς
*Μπραγκ*

1916 | . | .
1917 | Charles Glover
*Barkla*
| Τσαρλς Γκλόβερ
*Μπάρκλα*

1918 | Max
*Planck*
| Μαξ
*Πλανκ*

1919 | Johannes
*Stark*
| Γιοχάνες
*Σταρκ*

1920 | Charles Édouard
*Guillaume*
| Σαρλ Εντουάρ
*Γκιγιόμ*

1921 | Albert
*Einstein*
| Άλμπερτ
*Αϊνστάιν*

1922 | Niels
*Bohr*
| Νιλς
*Μπορ*

1923 | Robert Andrews
*Millikan*
| Ρόμπερτ Άντριους
*Μίλικεν*

1924 | Manne
*Siegbahn*
| Μάνε
*Σίγκμπαν*

1925 | James
*Franck*
| Τζέιμς
*Φρανκ*

. | Gustav
*Hertz*
| Γκούσταβ
*Χερτς*

1926 | Jean Baptiste
*Perrin*
| Ζαν Μπαπτίστ
*Περέν*

1927 | Arthur Holly
*Compton*
| Άρθουρ Χόλι
*Κόμπτον*

. | Charles Thomson
*Rees Wilson*
| Τσαρλς Τόμσον
*Ρις Γουίλσον*

1928 | Owen Willans
*Richardson*
| Όουεν Γουίλανς
*Ρίτσαρντσον*

1929 | Louis-Victor Pierre Raymond
*duc de Broglie*
| Λουί-Βικτόρ Πιέρ Ρεϊμόν, δούκας
*ντε Μπρέιγ*

1930 | Chandrasekhara Venkata
*Raman*
| Τσαντρασεκχάρα Βενκάτα
*Ραμάν*

1931 | . | .
1932 | Werner
*Heisenberg*
| Βέρνερ
*Χάιζενμπεργκ*

1933 | Erwin
*Schrödinger*
| Έρβιν
*Σρέντινγκερ*

. | Paul
*Dirac*
| Πολ
*Ντιράκ*

1934 | . | .
1935 | James
*Chadwick*
| Τζέιμς
*Τσάντγουικ*

1936 | Victor Francis
*Hess*
| Βίκτορ Φράνσις
*Χες*

. | Carl David
*Anderson*
| Καρλ Ντέιβιντ
*Άντερσον*

1937 | Clinton Joseph
*Davisson*
| Κλίντον Τζόζεφ
*Ντέιβισον*

. | George Paget
*Thomson*
| Τζορτζ Πέιτζετ
*Τόμσον*

1938 | Enrico
*Fermi*
| Ενρίκο
*Φέρμι*

1939 | Ernest
*Lawrence*
| Έρνεστ
*Λόρενς*

1940 | . | .
1941 | . | .
1942 | . | .
1943 | Otto
*Stern*
| Ότο
*Στερν*

1944 | Isidor Isaac
*Rabi*
| Ίζιντορ Άιζακ
*Ραμπί*

1945 | Wolfgang
*Pauli*
| Βόλφγκανγκ
*Πάουλι*

1946 | Percy Williams
*Bridgman*
| Πέρσι Γουίλιαμς
*Μπρίτζμαν*

1947 | Edward Victor
*Appleton*
| Έντουαρντ Βίκτορ
*Άπλτον*

1948 | Patrick Maynard Stuart
*Blackett*
| Πάτρικ Μέιναρντ Στούαρτ
*Μπλάκετ*

1949 | Hideki
*Yukawa*
| Χιντέκι
*Γιουκάουα*

1950 | Cecil Frank
*Powell*
| Σέσιλ Φρανκ
*Πάουελ*

1951 | John Douglas
*Cockcroft*
| Τζον Ντάγκλας
*Κόκροφτ*

1951 | Ernest Thomas Sinton
*Walton *
| Έρνεστ Τόμας Σίντον
*Γουόλτον*

1952 | Felix
*Bloch*
| Φέλιξ
*Μπλοχ*

. | Edward Mills
*Purcell*
| Έντουαρντ Μιλς
*Περσέλ*

1953 | Frits
*Zernike*
| Φριτς
*Ζέρνικε*

1954 | Max
*Born*
| Μαξ
*Μπορν*

. | Walther
*Bothe*
| Βάλτερ
*Μπότε*

1955 | Willis Eugene
*Lamb*
| Γουίλις Γιουτζίν
*Λαμ*

. | Polykarp
*Kusch*
| Πολίκαρπ
*Κους*

1956 | John
*Bardeen*
| Τζον
*Μπαρντίν*

. | Walter Houser
*Brattain *
| Γουόλτερ Χάουζερ
*Μπράτεν*

. | William Bradford
*Shockley*
| Γουίλιαμ Μπράντφορντ
*Σόκλεϊ*

1957 | Tsung-Dao
*Lee*
| Τσουνγκ-Ντάο
*Λι*

. | Chen Ning
*Yang*
| Τσεν Νινγκ
*Γιανγκ*

1958 | Pavel Alekseyevich
*Cherenkov*
| Πάβελ Αλεξέγεβιτς
*Τσερένκοβ*

. | Il'ya
*Frank*
| Ίλια
*Φρανκ*

. | Igor Yevgenyevich
*Tamm*
| Ιγκόρ Γεβγκένιεβιτς
*Ταμ*

1959 | Owen
*Chamberlain*
| Όουεν
*Τσάμπερλεν*

. | Emilio Gino
*Segrè*
| Εμίλιο Τζίνο
*Σεγκρέ*

1960 | Donald Arthur
*Glaser*
| Ντόναλτ Άρθουρ
*Γκλέιζερ*

1961 | Robert
*Hofstadter*
| Ρόμπερτ
*Χόφσταντερ*

. | Rudolf Ludwig
*Mössbauer*
| Ρούντολφ Λούντβιχ
*Μεσμπάουερ*

1962 | Lev Davidovich
*Landau*
| Λιεβ Νταβίντοβιτς
*Λαντάου*

1963 | Eugene Paul
*Wigner*
| Γιουτζίν Πολ
*Γουίγκνερ*

. | Maria
*Goeppert-Mayer*
| Μαρία
*Γκέπερτ-Μάγερ*

. | J. Hans D.
*Jensen*
| Γ. Χανς Ντ.
*Γένσεν*

1964 | Nicolay Gennadiyevich
*Basov*
| Νικολάι Γκενάντιεβιτς
*Μπασόβ*

. | Aleksandr
*Prokhorov*
| Αλεξάντρ
*Προχόροβ*

. | Charles Hard
*Townes*
| Τσαρλς Χαρντ
*Τάουνς*

1965 | Richard Phillips
*Feynman*
| Ρίτσαρντ Φίλιπς
*Φάινμαν*

. | Julian
*Schwinger*
| Τζούλιαν
*Σουίνγκερ*

. | Sin-Itiro
*Tomonaga*
| Σιν-Ιτίρο
*Τομονάγκα*

1966 | Alfred
*Kastler*
| Αλφρέντ
*Κασλέρ*

1967 | Hans Albrecht
*Bethe*
| Χανς Άλμπρεχτ
*Μπέτε*

1968 | Luis Walter
*Alvarez*
| Λούις Γουόλτερ
*Άλβαρεζ*

1969 | Murray
*Gell-Mann*
| Μάρεϊ
*Γκελ-Μαν*

1970 | Hannes Olof Gösta
*Alfvén*
| Χάνες Όλοφ Γκέστα
*Αλφβέν*

. | Louis Eugène Félix
*Néel*
| Λουί Εζέν Φελίξ
*Νέελ*

1971 | Dennis
*Gabor*
| Ντένις
*Γκάμπορ*

1972 | John
*Bardeen*
| Τζον
*Μπαρντίν*

. | Leon Neil
*Cooper*
| Λίον Νιλ
*Κούπερ*

. | John Robert
*Schrieffer*
| Τζον Ρομπερτ
*Σρίφερ*

1973 | Leo
*Esaki*
| Λίο
*Εσάκι*

. | Ivar
*Giaever*
| Άιβαρ
*Γκιέφερ*

. | Brian David
*Josephson*
| Μπράιαν Ντέιβιντ
*Τζόζεφσον*

1974 | Martin
*Ryle*
| Μάρτιν
*Ράιλ*

. | Antony
*Hewish*
| Άντονι
*Χιούις*

1975 | Aage Niels
*Bohr*
| Όιο Νιλς
*Μπορ*

. | Ben Roy
*Mottelson*
| Μπεν Ρόι
*Μότελσον*

. | Leo James
*Rainwater*
| Λίο Τζέιμς
*Ρεϊνγουότερ*

1976 | Burton
*Richter*
| Μπάρτον
*Ρίχτερ*

. | Samuel Chao Chung
*Ting*
| Σάμιουελ Τσάο Τσουνγκ
*Τινγκ*

1977 | Philip Warren
*Anderson*
| Φίλιπ Γουόρεν
*Άντερσον*

. | Nevill Francis
*Mott*
| Νέβιλ Φράνσις
*Μοτ*

. | John Hasbrouck
*Van Vleck *
| Τζον Χάσμπρουκ
*Βαν Βλεκ*

1978 | Pyotr Leonidovich
*Kapitsa*
| Πιότρ Λεονίντοβιτς
*Κάπιτσα*

. | Arno Allan
*Penzias*
| Άρνο Άλαν
*Πενζίας*

. | Robert Woodrow
*Wilson*
| Ρόμπερτ Γούντροου
*Γουίλσον*

1979 | Sheldon Lee
*Glashow*
| Σέλντον Λι
*Γκλασχάου*

. | Abdus
*Salam*
| Αμπντούς
*Σαλάμ*

. | Steven
*Weinberg*
| Στίβεν
*Γουάινμπεργκ*

1980 | James Watson
*Cronin*
| Τζέιμς Γουότσον
*Κρόνιν*

. | Val Logsdon
*Fitch *
| Βαλ Λόγκσντον
*Φιτς*

1981 | Nicolaas
*Bloembergen*
| Νίκολας
*Μπλουμπέργκεν*

. | Arthur Leonard
*Schawlow*
| Άρθουρ Λέοναρντ
*Σαβλόφ*

. | Kai Manne Börje
*Siegbahn*
| Κάι Μάνε Μπέργιε
*Ζίγκμπαν*

1982 | Kenneth G.
*Wilson*
| Κένεθ Τζ.
*Γουίλσον*

1983 | Subrahmanyan
*Chandrasekhar*
| Σουμπραχμανιάν
*Τσαντρασεκχάρ*

. | William Alfred
*Fowler*
| Γουίλιαμ Άλφρεντ
*Φάουλερ*

1984 | Carlo
*Rubbia*
| Κάρλο
*Ρούμπια*

. | Simon
*van der Meer*
| Σάιμον
*φαν ντερ Μίερ*

1985 | Klaus
*von Klitzing*
| Κλάους
*φον Κλίτσινγκ*

1986 | Ernst
*Ruska*
| Έρνστ
*Ρούσκα*

. | Gerd
*Binnig*
| Γκερτ
*Μπίνιχ*

. | Heinrich
*Rohrer*
| Χάινριχ
*Ρόρερ*

1987 | Johannes Georg
*Bednorz*
| Γιοχάνες Γκέοργκ
*Μπέντνορτς*

. | Karl Alexander
*Müller*
| Καρλ Αλεξάντερ
*Μίλερ*

1988 | Leon Max
*Lederman*
| Λέον Μαξ
*Λέντερμαν*

. | Melvin
*Schwartz*
| Μέλβιν
*Σουόρτς*

. | Jack
*Steinberger*
| Τζακ
*Στινμπέργκερ*

1989 | Norman Foster
*Ramsey*
| Νόρμαν Φόστερ
*Ράμσεϊ*

. | Hans Georg
*Dehmelt*
| Χανς Γκέοργκ
*Ντέμελτ*

. | Wolfgang
*Paul*
| Βόλφγκανγκ
*Πάουλι*

1990 | Jerome I.
*Friedman*
| Τζερόμ
*Φρίντμαν*

. | Henry Way
*Kendall*
| Χένρι Γουέι
*Κένταλ*

1990 | Richard E.
*Taylor*
| Ρίτσαρντ
*Τέιλορ*

. | Pierre-Gilles
*de Gennes*
| Πιερ-Ζιλ
*ντε Ζαν*

. | Georges
*Charpak*
| Ζορζ
*Σαρπάκ*

1993 | Russell Alan
*Hulse*
| Ράσελ Άλαν
*Χάλσι*

. | Joseph Hooton
*Taylor,Jr.*
| Τζόζεφ Χούτον
*Τέιλορ, νεότ.*

1994 | Bertram
*Brockhouse*
| Μπέρτραμ
*Μπροκχάους*

. | Clifford Glenwood
*Shull*
| Κλίφορντ Γκλένγουντ
*Σαλ*

1995 | Martin Lewis
*Perl*
| Μάρτιν Λιούς
*Περλ*

1995 | Frederick
*Reines*
| Φρέντρικ
*Ρέινς*

1996 | David Morris
*Lee*
| Ντέιβιντ Μόρις
*Λι*

. | Douglas D.
*Osheroff*
| Ντάγκλας Ντ.
*Όσεροφ*

. | Robert Coleman
*Richardson*
| Ρόμπερτ Κόλμαν
*Ρίτσαρντσον*

1997 | Steven
*Chu*
| Στίβεν
*Τσου*

. | Claude
*Cohen-Tannoudji*
| Κλοντ
*Κοέν-Τανουτζί*

. | William Daniel
*Phillips*
| Γουίλιαμ Ντάνιελ
*Φίλιπς*

1998 | Robert B.
*Laughlin*
| Ρόμπερτ Μπ.
*Λάφλιν*

. | Horst Ludwig
*Störmer*
| Χορστ Λούντβιχ
*Στέρμερ*

. | Daniel Chee
*Tsui*
| Ντάνιελ Τσι
*Τσούι*

1999 | Gerardus
*t Hooft*
| Χεράρδους
*'τ Χουφτ*

. | Martinus J. G.
*Veltman*
| Μαρτίνους Γ. Γκ.
*Φέλτμαν*

2000 | Zhores Ivanovich
*Alferov*
| Ζορές Ιβάνοβιτς
*Αλφέροβ*

. | Herbert
*Kroemer*
| Χέρμπερτ
*Κρέμερ*

. | Jack St.Clair
*Kilby*
| Τζακ Σεντ Κλερ
*Κίλμπι*

2001 | Eric Allin
*Cornell*
| Έρικ Όλιν
*Κορνέλ*

. | Carl Edwin
*Wieman*
| Κάρλ Έντουιν
*Γουάιμαν*

. | Wolfgang
*Ketterle*
| Βόλφγκανγκ
*Κέτερλε*

2002 | Raymond
*Davis, Jr.*
| Ρέιμοντ
*Ντέιβις, νεότ.*

. | Masatoshi
*Koshiba*
| Μασατόσι
*Κοσίμπα*

. | Riccardo
*Giacconi*
| Ρικάρντο
*Τζιακόνι*

2003 | Alexei Alexeyevich
*Abrikosov*
| Αλεξέι Αλεξέγεβιτς
*Αμπρικόσοβ*

. | Vitaly Lazarevich
*Ginzburg*
| Βίταλι Λαζάρεβιτς
*Γκίνζμπουργκ*

. | Anthony James
*Leggett*
| Άντονι Τζέιμς
*Λέγκιτ*

2004 | David J.
*Gross*
| Ντέιβιντ Τζ.
*Κρος*

. | H. David
*Politzer*
| Χ. Ντέιβιντ
*Πόλιτζερ*

. | Frank
*Wilczek*
| Φρανκ
*Γουίλτσεκ*

2005 | Roy J.
*Glauber*
| Ρόι Τζ.
*Γκλόμπερ*

. | John L.
*Hall*
| Τζον Λ.
*Χολ*

. | Theodor W.
*Hänsch*
| Τέοντορ Β.
*Χενς*

2006 | John C.
*Mather*
| Τζον
*Μάδερ*

. | George F.
*Smoot*
| Τζορτζ Φ.
*Σμουτ*

2007 | Albert
*Fert*
| Αλπέρ
*Φερ*

. | Peter
*Grünberg*
| Πέτερ
*Γκρίνμπεργκ*

2008 | Makoto
*Kobayashi*
| Μακότο
*Κομπαγιάσι*

. | Toshihide
*Maskawa*
| Τοσιχίντε
*Μασκάουα*

. | Yoichiro
*Nambu*
| Γιοϊτσίρο
*Ναμπού*

2009 | Charles Kuen
*Kao*
| Τσαρλς Κουέν
*Κάο*

. | Willard S.
*Boyle*
| Γουίλαρντ Σ.
*Μπόιλ*

. | George Elwood
*Smith*
| Τζορτζ Έλγουντ
*Σμιθ*


----------



## Philip (Dec 9, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο Gerardus *'t* Hooft πρέπει να είναι 'τ Χουφτ - το 't στα ολλανδικά είναι από το het (ουδέτερο άρθρο). Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται η απόδοση με τ' (εχτός αν μεταφράζουμε την σύντμηση του ολλανδικού ουδέτερου άρθρου με την αντίστοιχη ελληνική


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> η *Ακροκόρινθος* = Acrocorinth


Κανένας πάντως δεν το λέει θηλυκό. Όλοι αρσενικό: ο Ακροκόρινθος.


----------



## Costas (Dec 9, 2009)

Μόλις διάβασα στη Wikipedia πως ο ρώσικος τονισμός του Αλεξάντρ Κερένσκι είναι Κέρενσκι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

Costas said:


> Μόλις διάβασα στη Wikipedia πως ο ρώσικος τονισμός του Αλεξάντρ Κερένσκι είναι Κέρενσκι.


Σωστό, αλλά συχνά εμείς δεν διατηρούμε τον ρωσικό τονισμό (στον Κερένσκι δε, ούτε οι αγγλόφωνοι).


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Να επισημάνω ότι, αν δεν περνιούνται κάποιες διορθώσεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν συμφωνούμε, ούτε ότι είναι οι μόνες που θα πρέπει να γίνουν. Απλώς περιμένουμε για να καταλήξουμε και σε άλλες λεπτομέρειες για τον καλύτερο τρόπο παρουσίασης και αξιοποίησης των δεδομένων.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> ... η *Ακουιτανία* = Aquitaine ...



Στον Στράβωνα σχεδόν "ισοψηφούν" η "Ακουιτανία/ Ακουιτανοί΄", αφενός, και η "Ακυιτανία/ Ακυιτανοί", αφετέρου (http://mercure.fltr.ucl.ac.be/Hodoi/concordances/strabon_geographica_04/texte.htm). Θεωρούνται και οι δύο τύποι αποδεκτοί;


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Θεωρούνται και οι δύο τύποι αποδεκτοί;


Σε παραθέματα... :) Και _Ακυϊτανία_ σε άλλους (αλλά και δεύτερος τύπος στη Μεγάλη του Δρανδάκη).


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2009)

Άλλοι πολύ γνωστοί Ρώσοι που, αν δεν απατώμαι, προπαροξύνονται, είναι ο Μόλοτοφ και ο Ζάχαροφ. Για τον Ρότσενκο δεν έλαβα απάντηση.
Τα γράφω αυτά γιατί, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, είπατε να μπαίνει *σε παρένθεση* και η σωστή προφορά, αν διαφέρει από τη συνηθισμένη.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2009)

Costas said:


> Τα γράφω αυτά γιατί, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, είπατε να μπαίνει *σε παρένθεση* και η σωστή προφορά, αν διαφέρει από τη συνηθισμένη.


Η έκταση στην οποία μπορεί ή είναι σκόπιμο να γίνεται αυτό είναι θέμα για συζήτηση. Αλλά σε περιπτώσεις όπως του Kerensky, όπου έχουμε ουκ ολίγους να γράφουν Κέρενσκι (με τη Βικιπαίδεια ανάμεσα στους προσήλυτους), οφείλουμε να κάνουμε την προσθήκη. Μπορούμε να την παραλείπουμε αν δεν υπάρχει θέμα: υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε τους έξυπνους προσθέτοντας το _Ρόουζβελτ_ δίπλα στον _Ρούζβελτ_;


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω. Ίσως πάντως η διαφορά στην τονιζόμενη συλλαβή να αποτελεί αποχρώντα λόγο μνείας, τουλάχιστον εφόσον ο ορθός τονισμός δεν αντιβαίνει στους κανόνες της νεοελληνικής (να είναι ένας μόνο --ο κύριος--, και να φτάνει το πολύ ως την προπαραλήγουσα), οπότε θα μπορούσε και ν' αλλάξει στο μέλλον, χωρίς βλάβη για τους κανόνες της γλώσσας μας. (Πώς φαίνεται ότι μου τη σπάει ο *μουσάκα* και η *Ζογερία* μπητς, καθώς και τα *Φήρα*, ε; :))


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2009)

Μπορούμε να σημειώνουμε «_ορθή προφ_.», όπως κάνει ο Πάπυρος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2009)

η *Αληκτώ* (μία από τις τρεις Ερινύες) = Alecto
Σαλβαδόρ *Αλιέντε* = Salvador Allende (ορθή προφορά Αγιέντε, αλλά και http://www.forvo.com/word/salvador_allende/)
η *Αλικαρνασσός* (της Μ. Ασίας) = Halicarnassus, σήμερα Bodrum
το *Αλκαζάρ* = Alcázar (ορθή προφορά Αλκάσαρ)
*Αλκαίος* (λυρικός ποιητής) = Alcaeus (of Mytilene)
*Αλκυόνη* = Alcyone (Η αλκυόνα παίρνει ψιλή. Στα αγγλικά έγινε halcyon επειδή παλιά πίστευαν ότι προέρχεται από _ἅλς_ (=θάλασσα) και _κύων_ (μετοχή του _κύω_, δηλ. που κυοφορεί.)
η *Άλμα-Άτα*, νέο όνομα: το *Αλμάτι* (η πρώην πρωτεύουσα του Καζακστάν) = Alma-Ata, Almaty


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Μήπως θα πρέπει να μπει εμβόλιμο και το 
Yμπέρ ντε *Ζιβανσύ* (γαλλ.)= Hubert de Givenchy

κι όχι Χούμπερτ ντε Γκιβενσί
"Με το δαντελωτό αυτό μαύρο φόρεμα του αγαπημένου της σχεδιαστή Χούμπερτ ντε Γκιβενσί, η ηθοποιός εμφανίστηκε σε μια σκηνή γυρισμένη στο μπαρ του ξενοδοχείου Ritz στο Λονδίνο."


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 12, 2009)

Χούμπερτ ντε Γκιβενσί; Είπαμε ότι δεν είναι κινητές εγκυκλοπαίδειες (λέμε τώρα) οι δημοσιογράφοι, αλλά ούτε τον Ζιβανσί δεν έχουν ακουστά;


----------



## SBE (Dec 12, 2009)

Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι αν τα γράφουν σοβαρά ή μας δουλεύουν. 
Α, ίσως αυτό να ταιριάζει καλύτερα στις μεταφραστικές γκάφες.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

*Lee Iacocca*: Τα *Λι Αϊακόκα* είναι λίγα, αλλά μεταγράφουν την ορθή προφορά και είναι έγκυρα: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B1%CF%8A%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%8C%CE%BA%CE%B1+-aiakoka&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1. Τα *Λι Ιακόκα* είναι χιλιάδες (http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&q=ιακόκα+-iakoka&start=190&sa=N), αλλά προέρχονται σχεδόν όλα (!) από την αναπαραγωγή ενός (!!!) συγκεκριμένου (πάρα πολύ καλού, βέβαια, οφείλω να ομολογήσω) ανεκδότου.


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2009)

Έγκυρο πρέπει να θεωρηθεί κι αυτό:







Η εκδοχή _Αγιακόκα_ δεν είναι κακή, αλλά προσφέρεται για άλλα ανέκδοτα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έγκυρο πρέπει να θεωρηθεί κι αυτό:


 Εννοείται — και δίνει, άλλωστε, αρκετά από τα πρώτα "σωστά" ευρήματα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 14, 2009)

Προσθέτω και δυο-τρεις συνδέσμους προς συζητήσεις τού παρελθόντος (η σειρά παράθεσης είναι τυχαία — όπως τα θυμόμουν) για να τους έχουμε εύκαιρους, και θα καταπιαστούμε και μ' αυτά εν καιρώ:

Hugo (μικρό όνομα), Hugo De Vries, Pieter Zeeman, Antoon Lorentz -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3366
Édouard Herzen, Rouen (πόλη), Jules-Émile Verschaffelt -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3490
Knudsen (επώνυμο), Amundsen, Hertz -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3493
Μεντελέγεφ ή Μεντελέγιεφ;
Augustin d'Humières, Charles Augustin Sainte-Beuve -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4580
Ariel, Umbriel (αστρον.) -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4705
Sylvain Gouguenheim -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4111
Sioux -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4098
Rogerius -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3994
Canterbury -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3597
Worcester, -shire (γεν. κατάλ.) -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3486
Mac _X_ / Mac_X_ / Mc_X_ -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3599
Kazakhstan -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3593
Wegener -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3504
Faraday -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3294
Stuart, Hampshire και πολλά άλλα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3020
Georg Agricola, Avempace -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2998
Guangzhou και άλλα κινέζικα -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3008
Meuse -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2901
Μιανμάρ ή Μυανμάρ, Σίδνεϋ/Σύδνεϋ ή Σίδνεϊ
Maunder -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1045
Sarah Palin -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1325
O' _X_, O'_X_ -> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=331, http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5002


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2009)

*Cyd Charisse*: Στο forvo (http://www.forvo.com/word/cyd_charisse/), εμένα τουλάχιστον, μου ακούγεται *Σερίς*. Στο inogolo (http://inogolo.com/pronunciation/Charisse) γράφει _shuh-REES_, αλλά εγώ πάλι *Σερίς* το ακούω. Ακούω σωστά, τελικά; Μήπως είναι εκείνο το schwa, που κάνει σε κάτι μεταξύ /a/ και /e/ (στα δικά μου αφτιά); Πάντως στο pronouncenames (http://www.pronouncenames.com/search?name=charisse — χωρίς ήχο) το γράφει _Sha-reese_, οπότε *Σαρίς*. Να το μεταγράψω έτσι — ή είναι γνωστή αλλιώς; Ο ελληνικός τύπος, πάντως, την αναφέρει Σιντ Τσάρις και Σιντ Τσαρίς (και ελάχιστα _Συντ Τσάρις /_ _Τσαρίς_). Μόνο μία ιστοσελίδα την έχει *Σιντ Σαρίς*, αλλά τουλάχιστον πρόκειται για έγκυρο τόπο: http://www.filmfestival.gr/docfestival/2003/process_gr.php?movieid=1827&eventid=121.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2009)

Στα χρόνια μου, εμείς που την ξέραμε τη λέγαμε *Σιντ Τσαρίς* (άντε «Συντ» τότε). Τα υπόλοιπα, ιδιαίτερα του Πάπυρου το «Συντ Τσάρις», είναι για τους παραέξω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Για τη σωστή προφορά, εγώ Σαρίς ακούω ή μάλλον _shuh-REES_ (μεταξύ α και ε), όπως στο inogolo που λες, Ζαζ. 
Για την καθιερωμένη μεταγραφή, τα είπε ο Νίκελ. 
Σχετικό βιντεάκι, 30+ χρόνια πριν, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=52563&postcount=925


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

Το *Оксана* προφέρεται Αξάνα, αλλά όπως είναι λογικό είναι πιο διαδεδομένη η μητσέικη μεταγραφή Οξάνα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για την Oksana Baiul, την οποία βρίσκω δυστυχώς (δυστυχώς επειδή τη μεταγράφουν με ΚΣ αντί με Ξ, αγνοώντας ότι η ρωσική γλώσσα δεν έχει μέσα στα 36 γράμματά της ένα για το Ξ, καθώς το Ѯ καταργήθηκε εντελώς τον 18ο αι. και οι Ρώσοι γράφουν КС: _ксерокс_) μεταγεγραμμένη ως Οκσάνα Μπαγιούλ. Να ακολουθήσω τη μητσέικη προσέγγιση (_Οξάνα_) για γενικό κοινό ή να δείξω ότι ξέρω τη σωστή προφορά (Α_ξάνα_); :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 20, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι, όπως θα έχεις δει και από τους *Ολέξανδρους και τις *Ολεξάνδρες, το παιχνίδι είναι ίσως χαμένο πια...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2009)

Δηλαδή ο Ουκρανός _Αλέξανδρος_, ήτοι Олександр, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι γίνεται:
*Ολεκσάντρ
Ολεκσάντερ
Ολεξάντρ
Ολεξάντερ*
κυρίως τα δεύτερα με το «ξ», παρότι χάνεται η αντιστρεψιμότητα. Ο ρε, μάνα μου!

Καλημέρα σας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή ο Ουκρανός _Αλέξανδρος_, ήτοι Олександр, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι γίνεται: *Ολεκσάντρ / *_*Ολεκσάντερ / *__*Ολεξάντρ / *__*Ολεξάντερ*_. Ο ρε, μάνα μου!


Γι' αυτό λες *Σάσα* (Саша) και καθαρίζεις*. 

*Νομίζεις! Καθότι στα ελληνικά Σάσα = Αναστασία (δηλ. μόνο γυναικείο όνομα).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2009)

Μήπως πρέπει ν' αποφασίσουν στο ΒΗΜΑ πώς θα προφέρουν το w; 
Δηλαδή, ο Webber *Ουέμπερ *και ο Baldwin *Μπόλντγουιν*;






Ομολογουμένως, βέβαια, εγώ έχω συνηθίσει Γουέμπερ και Μπόλντουιν.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Πολ Θερού = Paul Theroux

Όχι έτσι:






ή έτσι (τουτέστιν *_Θέροου_):
http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showauthor&personsid=485


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 27, 2009)

Ο συνεπώνυμος ηθοποιός/σκηνοθέτης ωστόσο, σωστά αποδίδεται (τα λίγα χρόνια που έγινε γνωστός). 

http://cine.gr/people.asp?name=Theroux, Justin
http://www.audiovisual.gr/page.ashx?pid=7&evid=10175&sm=7&frId=4


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2009)

Ανιψιός του Πολ Θερού, φαίνεται ότι το γαλλοτονίζει κι αυτός, αλλά μάλλον «Θερό(ου)» λέει.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 9, 2010)

Shel Silverstein = Σελ Σιλβερστήν (ή Σιλβερστίν), όχι Σιλβερστάιν.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 2, 2010)

Percy Bysshe Shelley=Πέρσυ Μπυς Σέλλεϋ, κι όχι Μπάις όπως πέτυχα σήμερα σε μια εφημερίδα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2010)

Να δώσω και τις εναλλακτικές:
Πάπυρος: Πέρσυ Μπυς Σέλεϋ
Μείζον: Πέρσι Μπις Σέλεϊ
Πλάκα έχει και το «Μπυσς» της ΜΜΕ.
(Όλα, άκρως αντιστρέψιμα. :) )

Το Bysshe προφέρεται στα αγγλικά με παχύ «σ» και είναι παραφθορά του Bush.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2010)

James Clerk Maxwell = Τζέιμς *Κλαρκ* (ΟΧΙ Κλερκ) Μάξγουελ


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τον προφέρει ο καθένας έτσι που προφέρει τον οποιοδήποτε _clerk_.

Δηλαδή στο βιντεάκι 



 (μη αγγλόφωνοι είμαστε κι εμείς). Δυστυχώς (και περιέργως) ο Πάπυρος τον έχει _Κλερκ_ ενώ τα σχολικά συγγράμματα δεν χαλάνε κανενός χατίρι!

Το Κλάρκενγουελ (Clerkenwell) γλίτωσε την ατίμωση.


Και με αφορμή τη γεωγραφία της Leximaniac:

*Tucson, Arizona = Τούσον της Αριζόνας*


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, επειδή και ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ αναρωτιούνται για την προέλευση των περονοφόρων που συχνά τα λέμε _κλαρκ_ και εικάζουν (τα λεξικά) προέλευση από εμπορική ονομασία Clarke, το ακριβές είναι Clark.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forklift
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clark_Material_Handling_Company
http://www.clarkmhc.com/company/history.asp
http://www.clarkforklifts.com.au/home.php

Clark Forklifts are a world leader in the manufacture and supply of forklift trucks. After inventing the world’s first forklift in 1917, Clark has manufactured over 1,000,000 units.
(Από τον τέταρτο σύνδεσμο, αλλά ο καλός είναι ο τρίτος.)

Αν η εταιρεία ήταν Clerk, δεν είχαμε έναν μικρό διεθνή διχασμό στην προφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> *Tucson, Arizona = Τούσον της Αριζόνας*


Σωστό :), αλλά...

Tucson is an Indian word meaning “place of dark springs” or “springs at the base of a black hill”. About 1900, Americans began to pronounce it “too-sahn”. Today Mexicans still pronounce it “took-sone”.​Από τον ιστότοπο The Tucson Buzz.
To (ή μήπως η ) Τούσον είναι αδελφοποιημένο/η με την ελληνική πόλη *****.

Δαίμαν, βιδεάκι....


----------



## Alexandra (May 19, 2010)

Εγώ γιατί το ακούω Τουσόν όταν το λένε στις ταινίες;


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> To (ή μήπως η ) Τούσον είναι αδελφοποιημένο/η με την ελληνική πόλη *****.
> Δαίμαν, βιδεάκι....


 
Προς το παρόν, ένα λινκάκι περσινό: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=33033&postcount=12


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Λες Αλεξανδρα στο μέλλον να συμπληρώνεται η είδηση "About 2000, Americans started to stress the second syllable"
Εγώ έχω σημείο αναφοράς για τον τονισμό το


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τον προφέρει ο καθένας έτσι που προφέρει τον οποιοδήποτε _clerk_. Δηλαδή στο βιντεάκι αυτό (κάπου στο 1:50) έχουμε _Κλαρκ_ από τον Εγγλέζο. Από την άλλη ο Αμερικανός δημιουργιστής τον προφέρει _Κλερκ_ (1:15)[...].


Το RHWUD είναι, ως γνωστόν, αμερικανικό και στο συγκεκριμένο _Clerk_ παραθέτει επί τούτω την ορθή προφορά: _Κλαρκ_. Το ότι υπάρχουν Αμερικανοί που δεν συμβουλεύονται λεξικά δεν είναι αμερικανική αποκλειστικότητα.



nickel said:


> *Tucson, Arizona = Τούσον της Αριζόνας*


Και _Τούσον_ και _Τουσόν_. :)


----------



## aerosol (May 23, 2010)

Μια μικρή προσθήκη στους φωτογράφους:
Δεν είδα τον αγαπημένο μου 
Weegee (Arthur Fellig)= Γουίτζι (ψευδ. του Άρθουρ Φέλιγκ)

Και μια ερώτηση:
Ο συγγραφέας του "Ψυχώ", Robert Bloch, προφέρεται Μπλοκ;


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2010)

aerosol said:


> Και μια ερώτηση:
> Ο συγγραφέας του "Ψυχώ", Robert Bloch, προφέρεται Μπλοκ;


Καλημέρα. Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτά τα _ch_ είναι ένας διαρκής πονοκέφαλος. Ο Robert Bloch είναι αρκετά Αμερικανός ώστε να προφέρεται και να μεταγράφεται _Μπλοκ_ χωρίς δισταγμό, οπότε είναι άκυρο το _Μπλοχ_ εδώ αν και αυτή είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη μεταγραφή. Από την άλλη, ο Μπαλάνος τον παρααμερικανοποίησε όταν τον μετέγραψε _Μπλακ_ (θα γράφαμε «χατ νταγκ»;).

Για τον Γερμανό φιλόσοφο Ερνστ Μπλοχ αδιαφορούμε πώς τον προφέρουν οι Αμερικανοί. Τι κάνουμε όμως με τον Ελβετό συνθέτη Ernest Bloch, που ήταν πολιτογραφημένος Αμερικανός; Ο Πάπυρος πάντως τούς κάνει Μπλοχ και τους δύο.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Τέτοιο όνομα δεν μπορεί να λείπει από τη βάση μας!

Απιτσατπόνγκ Βεερασεθακούλ = Apichatpong Weerasethakul

«Τζο» για συντομία. Ο φετινός νικητής του Κινηματογραφικού Φεστιβάλ των Καννών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τέτοιο όνομα δεν μπορεί να λείπει από τη βάση μας!
> 
> Απιτσατπόνγκ Βεερασεθακούλ = Apichatpong Weerasethakul
> 
> «Τζο» για συντομία. Ο φετινός νικητής του Κινηματογραφικού Φεστιβάλ των Καννών.



Πάντως, η προφορά μοιάζει να διαφέρει από βίκη σε βίκη (εδώ, από τη γερμανική):

Thai: อภิชาติพงศ์ วีระเศรษฐกุล, ausgesprochen: [à-pʰí-châːt-pʰoŋ wiː-rá-sè-tʰà-kun] (το μεγάλωσα να φαίνονται οι εκθέτες)

Αφισατφόνγκ Βιρασεθακούν; Αυτό το τελικό l διαβάζεται n;

Ευκαιρία να δοκιμάσουμε και τα ταϊλανδέζικα στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2010)

Την εκδοχή «γουί» την είδα και στην αγγλική βίκη, αλλά, αφού έχει επικρατήσει ο Μήτσος με το «βεε», γιατί να του χαλάσουμε το χατίρι; Τι είναι, αγγλικά, να διαβάζεται έτσι το «wee»;


----------



## psifio (May 27, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Πώς είναι (αν είναι) καθιερωμένος στην Ελλάδα o James Agee, Έιτζι ή Αγκί;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Έιτζι, όπως και ο Φίλιπ.
http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=862628&lngDtrID=245


----------



## psifio (May 27, 2010)

Η Καθημερινή τον δίνει Αγκί, γι' αυτό ανησύχησα. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2010)

Golda Meir: Μεγίρ;


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2010)

Στη (μοναδική;) βιογραφία της που έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά, Μεΐρ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2010)

*Μεΐρ* έχει κι ο Πάπυρος. Στα χρόνια που ήταν στην επικαιρότητα τη μάθαμε όλοι σαν «Γκόλντα Μέιρ», αλλά νομίζω ότι το «Μεΐρ» είναι το σωστό.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Earion said:


> Στη (μοναδική;) βιογραφία της που έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά, Μεΐρ.


 
Καλημέρα.
Έτσι θυμάμαι να την προφέρουν στις ειδήσεις της εποχής της. Το forvo δεν την έχει, αλλά έναν Meir Matzkin έτσι τον προφέρει ισραηλινός ομιλητής.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2010)

Grandma Moses
Αν είναι να πούμε _Μόζες_, ουσιαστικά έχουμε εγκαταλείψει την αντιστοίχιση s=>σ (την οποία ακολουθούμε στο τελικό s) για χάρη της πιστότητας στην προφορά. Οπότε, αφού την εγκαταλείψαμε που την εγκαταλείψαμε, να γράψω _Μόζιζ_ — ή είναι ακραίο;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Χμμμ... Ακραίο μού ακούγεται. Εγώ ούτως ή άλλως, στα αγγλικά θα το πρόφερα Μόζες, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη ότι αυτή είναι η σωστή προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Μα η προφορά είναι _Μόουζιζ_, η μετάφραση είναι _Μωυσής_ και ο μεταγραμματισμός _Μόζες_ είναι η σοφή ισορροπία της (μητσικής) φύσης.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2010)

Ναι, η προφορά είναι _Μόουζιζ_. Τώρα, το αν το _Μόζες_ είναι σοφή ισορροπία ή όχι, είναι —φυσικά— υποκειμενικό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, η προφορά είναι _Μόουζιζ_. Τώρα, το αν το _Μόζες_ είναι σοφή ισορροπία ή όχι, είναι —φυσικά— υποκειμενικό.



Η σοφία του Μήτσου είναι ότι έχει αφομοιώσει τόσους υποκειμενισμούς ώστε να τείνει προς το αντικειμενικό.


----------



## jurgarden (Jul 12, 2010)

Χμμμμμ....

Θα φέρω μια ελαφρότητα στο thread, αλλά (ειδικά για τα ονόματα αθλητών που έχετε παραθέσει) ξέρετε ότι, για την προφορά των ονομάτων τους, ισχύει ο κανόνας του αεροδρομίου: Όποιος τους πρωτοδεί στο αεροδρόμιο, καθορίζει την προφορά του ονόματος... δηλαδή, όπως του έρθει αυτουνού, έτσι θα λέγεται (ο ταλαίπωρος ο Οφορί-Κουαγιέ, aka Οφορίκουε...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2010)

jurgarden said:


> Χμμμμμ....
> Θα φέρω μια ελαφρότητα στο thread, αλλά (ειδικά για τα ονόματα αθλητών που έχετε παραθέσει) ξέρετε ότι, για την προφορά των ονομάτων τους, ισχύει ο κανόνας του αεροδρομίου: Όποιος τους πρωτοδεί στο αεροδρόμιο, καθορίζει την προφορά του ονόματος... δηλαδή, όπως του έρθει αυτουνού, έτσι θα λέγεται (ο ταλαίπωρος ο Οφορί-Κουαγιέ, aka Οφορίκουε...)





drsiebenmal said:


> Ότι, όπως λέει ακόμη και η αγγλική βίκι είναι ένα τρανό παράδειγμα του νόμου «τα δύσκολα ξένα ονόματα τα λέμε όπως θα τα πει ο πρώτος αθλητικογράφος στο αεροδρόμιο»:
> Krzysztof "Kristof" Warzycha (Polish pronunciation: [ˈkʂɨʂtɔf vaˈʐɨxa]; Greek: Κριστόφ Βαζέχα)


;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2010)

To aw σε ονόματα όπως L*aw*, R*aw*ls, Fr*aw*ley προφέρεται -ω και όχι όου όπως ακούω και διαβάζω παντού σε μεταφράσεις και υπότιτλους.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> To aw σε ονόματα όπως L*aw*, R*aw*ls, Fr*aw*ley προφέρεται -ω και όχι όου όπως ακούω και διαβάζω παντού σε μεταφράσεις και υπότιτλους.


Έχεις δίκιο, Αμβρόσιε, κι εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω αυτό το -όου.


----------



## ilena (Aug 2, 2010)

Νυρεμβέργη, Nuremberg (γερμ. Nürnberg)

Φρίντριχ Νίτσε, Friedrich Nietzsche
Ρίχαρντ Βάγκνερ, Richard Wagner
Φρίντριχ Χέγκελ, Friedrich Hegel
Μάρτιν Χάιντεγκερ, Martin Heidegger
Άρτουρ Σοπενχάουερ, Arthur Schopenhauer
Ιμάνουελ Καντ, Immanuel Kant


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2010)

Ο Βάγκνερ είναι Ρίχαρντ. 
Όσο για τον απαισιόδοξο φιλόσοφο, θυμάμαι το σχολικό βιβλίο που τον είχε Σοπενάουερ, άλλοι τον λένε Σοπενχάουερ, τελικά τι παίζει;


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 2, 2010)

Άρ*τ*ουρ Σόπενάουερ, αν θέλουμε να προσεγγίσουμε το γερμανικό ορίτζιναλ (th=τ στα γερμανικά).
(Αν το πάμε με IPA θα ξεφύγουμε, επομένως γράφω το κοντινότερο στην ελληνική προφορά.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 2, 2010)

Ο Νίτσε είναι Φρίντριχ, ο Καντ είναι *Ι*μάνουελ, ΟΧΙ Εμάνουελ που είδα κανά δυο-τρεις φορές τελευταία...
Για τον Σοπενχάουερ, αν και η Πορκ έχει δίκιο ως προς τον γερμανικό τονισμό, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι αφενός έχει καθιερωθεί η γραφή αυτή στα ελληνικά και αφετέρου, αν χρησιμοποιούμε έναν τόνο, ο (πιο) σωστός στα ελληνικά είναι ο δεύτερος. Π.χ. Μπεκενμπάουερ ενώ στα γερμανικά είναι δίτονη η λέξη: Μπέκενμπάουερ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2010)

[grumpy old man mode] Τι έκανε λέει; Πάει ο Φρειδερίκος, που γράφαμε την εποχή της Φρειδερίκης; 
Πάει, χάλασε ο κόσμος. Αυτή η νέα γενιά, κανένα σεβασμό στα καθιερωμένα... [/grumpy old man mode]


----------



## ilena (Aug 5, 2010)

To Vitellius πώς είναι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Μεγάλη οικογένεια οι Βιτέλλιοι. Ο συγκεκριμένος (Aulus Vitellius) είναι ο Αύλος Βιτέλλιος.


----------



## ilena (Aug 5, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ. Και το Francis Bacon;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Παραδοσιακά, Φραγκίσκος Βάκων. Οι περισσότεροι όμως λένε Φράνσις Μπέικον, σήμερα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2010)

Εκτός αν είναι ο ζωγράφος, οπότε πάντα *Φράνσις Μπέικον*.


----------



## ilena (Aug 5, 2010)

Δεν είναι ο ζωγράφος. Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Ευχαριστούμε τον nikosl για το σκούντημα.

Tommaso Padoa-Schioppa = Τομάζο Πάντοα-Σκιόπα

Τώρα, γιατί στη Βικιπαίδεια βάζουν δύο -π- στο επώνυμο αλλά ένα -μ- στο βαφτιστικό, και διαστήματα γύρω από το ενωτικό, δεν ξέρω σε ποιο style guide της Βικιπαίδειας τα γράφει.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 7, 2010)

Εγώ Τομάζο θα τον έγραφα, όχι Τομάσο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2010)

Δεν θα έπρεπε να εμπιστευτώ τα (ανύπαρκτα) ιταλικά μου, αλλά έναν Αλμπινόνι έπρεπε να τον θυμηθώ.


OK, αυτός είναι σωστός:
Tomaso Albinoni = Τομάζο Αλμπινόνι


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2010)

Λοιπόν, έχουμε τον משה בן מימון (Moses Maimonides), ο οποίος είναι *Μωυσής Μαϊμονίδης* στα ελληνικά (έτσι στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια Πάπυρος, στον Θησαυρό τού Γιοβάνη και στο περιοδικό _Χρονικά_ τού ΚΙΣ, μεταξύ άλλων).

Το σχετικό άρθρο στη Βικιπαίδεια έχει διάφορα λάθη: Λημματογραφεί _Μαϊμωνίδης_, παρατονίζει την Τορά (σε _Τόρα_, εκφορά που δεν ισχύει για τους Σεφαρδίτες —που είναι οι Εβραίοι της Ελλάδας—, αλλά για τους Ασκεναζίτες) και της αλλάζει γένος (_Επανάληψη του Τόρα_, αντί του ορθού _Επανάληψη της Τορά_) — και τέλος παρατονίζει και τον τίτλο του βιβλίου Mishneh Torah (το οποίο είναι _Μισνέ Τορά_ με τη σεφαρδίτικη εκφορά).


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι όπως η _Λακωνία_ μάς έδωσε _Καταλωνία_, _Αραγωνία_ και άλλα τέτοια -_ω_-, έτσι και ο _Συμεών_ και ο _Συμεωνίδης_ (και ο _Χρεμωνίδης_ και ο _Χαριτωνίδης_) τράβηξαν προς το -_ω_- τον Μοσέ μπεν Μαϊμόν, γιατί δεν τον θέλει ο άλλος σαν, ας πούμε, τον Αλέν Ντελόν. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2010)

Το κελτικής προέλευσης όνομα Siobhan προφέρεται και γράφεται Σεβόν. To επίσης κελτικής προέλευσης όνομα Siân προφέρεται και γράφεται Σαν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Το κελτικής προέλευσης όνομα Siobhan προφέρεται και γράφεται Σεβόν. To επίσης κελτικής προέλευσης όνομα Siân προφέρεται και γράφεται Σαν.



Τι να σου πω Αμβρόσιε, εγώ τόσα χρόνια Σιβόν το ακούω κι όχι Σεβόν. 
Όπως δηλaδη το λεέι ο male from united kingdom στο forvo
Αφού πιάσαμε τις ιρλανδέζες Ιωάννες, ας μην αφήσουμε απ'έξω και την άλλη παραλλαγή. 
Sinéad, το λένε Σινέιντ οι Άγγλοι, Σινέντ οι Ιρλανδοί που τους διφθόγγους τους τρώνε, αλλά η τραγουδίστρια Ο'Κόνορ κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα ως Σινίντ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

Τη φίλη μου τη Σεβόν την προφέρω με το ουδέτερο [ε] εδώ και είκοσι χρόνια. Είναι αυτός ο ήχος των άτονων συλλαβών που μπορεί να αρχίζει από ισχνότατο [ι] και να φτάνει μέχρι ένα ουδέτερο [ε].

Την Ο'Κόνορ την ξέρουν σαν Σινέντ στην Ελλάδα (δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος) και ελάχιστοι τη λένε Σινέιντ. Ευτυχώς ακόμα λιγότεροι τη λένε Σινίντ. 

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είναι αυτός ο ήχος των άτονων συλλαβών που μπορεί να αρχίζει από ισχνότατο [ι] και να φτάνει μέχρι ένα ουδέτερο [ε].



Στη μεταγραφή όμως πρέπει να αποφασίσεις αν αυτό το ουδέτερο είναι ι,α,ε,ο κλπ, δεν μπορείς να το μασουλήξεις κι ό,τι βγει.  
Οι διαφωνίες μας συνήθως είναι στο πως το ακούει ο καθένας. 
Δυστυχώς, η απλοποιημένη αγγλική ορθογραφία δε βοηθάει, βρίσκεις και Shivon και Shevon και Shavon (όπως λέμε σαβόν ντε μαρσέιγ ), για να μην πιάσουμε εναλλακτικές ορθογραφίες που ξεφεύγουν τελείως.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

Λέω να κάνω μια συμβιβαστική πρόταση υπέρ της _Σιβόν_, μια και γράφεται _Siobhan_ και μου 'χει μπλαβίσει τα πλευρά στις σκουντιές ο Μήτσος. (Τη φίλη μου μπορώ να συνεχίσω να τη γράφω Σεβόν, Μήτσο;)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2010)

Που την άκουσε η SBE τη Σιβόν στο Λονδίνο, δεν ξέρω. Αν ήταν στο Δουβλίνο, ίσως. Τη δικιά μου φίλη τη Σιόμπαν, Σεβόν τη φωνάζουμε. Στην τηλεόραση χθες στο σήριαλ (απ' όπου πήρα την ιδέα να ποστάρω το μήνυμα), Σεβόν τη λέγανε. Η Wikipedia επίσης. 

Στην Ιρλανδία τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά (αλλά εκεί όλα είναι διαφορετικά). Απλά, θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε αν θα πάμε με τον Ιρλανδικό ή τον Βρετανικό τρόπο προφοράς και μεταγραφής.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2010)

Πάντως, αν επρόκειτο για την κόρη μου και είχα την SBE κι εσένα για νονούς να μαλώνετε, θα την έβγαζα Καρμέλα. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 14, 2010)

Χαχαχαχαχα. Καρμέλα!


----------



## SBE (Aug 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Που την άκουσε η SBE τη Σιβόν στο Λονδίνο, δεν ξέρω.



Τι που την άκουσα; Πολυπολιτισμική πρωτεύουσα είμαστε, υπάρχει μεγάλη ιρλανδική παροικία.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2010)

*Casimir Funk* = Καζιμίρ Φουνκ στον Πάπυρο, έτσι και ο α' τρόπος προφοράς στο RHWUD (ο β' τρόπος στο RHWUD —και ο μόνος στο OTD— είναι Φανκ). Στη Βικιπαίδεια το άρθρο που ετοιμάζεται είναι για τον Φανκ, επίσης. Στο μικρό του όνομα, πάλι, παίζει και το Κάζιμιρ (έτσι στο RHWUD, βαραίνει και η ύπαρξη του —γνωστού στην Ελλάδα— Γκόρσκι). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το *Κάζιμιρ Φουνκ* είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή, τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Είναι πρόβλημα αυτοί που έκαναν καριέρα σε αγγλοσαξονική χώρα και είναι πιθανό να είναι γνωστοί στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους με την εξαγγλισμένη προφορά του ονόματός τους. Αυτός είναι γνωστός σαν *Κάσιμιρ Φανκ* και το _Casimir Funk_ είναι εξαγγλισμένη γραφή (το πολωνικό είναι _Kazimierz Funk_).


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Η συζήτηση στην παρέα ήρθε στα σίριαλ. Είπα για το _Deadwood_ που τελειώνω (εντυπώσεις σύντομα), μου είπαν για ένα παλιό σίριαλ της Άγριας Δύσης με μια αγαπημένη μου ηθοποιό, την Τζέιν Σέιμουρ… «Μόνο που προφέρεται Τζέιν Σίμορ», έκανα τον έξυπνο, «όπως και η βασίλισσα, άλλωστε».

Ε, βλέπω τώρα ότι με τη σωστή προφορά είναι και οι δύο άγνωστες στην Ελλάδα. Για να βρω πώς στο καλό την έχει ο Πάπυρος πήγα και διάβασα όλο το λήμμα για τον Ερρίκο Η΄. Μάλιστα, ο Πάπυρος και η Βικιπαίδεια τη γράφουν με τον παλιό τον τρόπο: _Τζέην Σέημουρ_. Οι υπόλοιποι *Τζέιν Σέιμουρ*. Τριβιδάκι: Η ηθοποιός γεννήθηκε με το όνομα Joyce Penelope Wilhelmina Frankenberg. 

Με την ευκαιρία:
*Οι έξι σύζυγοι του Ερρίκου Η΄* (σε χρονολογική σειρά)

Catherine of Aragon = Αικατερίνη της Αραγονίας (ή Αραγωνίας ή Αραγώνας)
Anne Boleyn = Άννα Μπολέιν (αγγλική προφορά: Μπολίν)
Jane Seymour = Τζέιν Σέιμουρ (αγγλική προφορά: Σίμορ)
Anne of Cleve = Άννα της Κλεβ (ή Κλέβης)
Catherine Howard = Αικατερίνη Χάουαρντ
Catherine Parr = Αικατερίνη Παρ

Μια και έχουμε ανεβάσει το χαζούλικο βιντεάκι των Herman’s Hermits για τον Ερρίκο εδώ, ιδού ο Ρικ Γουέικμαν, με μια γελοία αμφίεση, στο πρώτο από τα 6 μέρη του έργου του _The Six Wives of Henry VIII_ (μην πάτε να μάθετε τη χρονολογική σειρά των βασιλισσών από τη σειρά που τις έχει στο δίσκο του, την πατήσατε).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είναι πρόβλημα αυτοί που έκαναν καριέρα σε αγγλοσαξονική χώρα και είναι πιθανό να είναι γνωστοί στους επιστημονικούς κύκλους με την εξαγγλισμένη προφορά του ονόματός τους. Αυτός είναι γνωστός σαν *Κάσιμιρ Φανκ* και το _Casimir Funk_ είναι εξαγγλισμένη γραφή (το πολωνικό είναι _Kazimierz Funk_).


1. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλος ο αγγλόφωνος επιστημονικός κόσμος τον αποκαλεί Κάσιμιρ (με _σ_) Φανκ (με _α_);

2. Εφόσον το _Φουνκ_ δεν είναι λάθος, γιατί να μην μεταγράφεται (και) έτσι;

Δωράκι το σχετικό λήμμα από τη Μεγάλη Αμερικανική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια (πρόκειται για την ελληνική έκδοση της Encyclopedia Americana, «ειδικώς συμπληρωθείσα και προσαρμοσθείσα διά την Ελλάδα», η οποία εκδόθηκε μεταξύ 1963 ο πρώτος τόμος και 1968 ο εικοστός από την Κ. Εμμανουήλ - Δ. Κίτσια & Σία ΕΕ):

*Φουνκ*, _Καζιμίρ_ (Funk). Πολωνοαμερικανός βιοχημικός (Βαρσοβία, 23 Φεβρ. 1884 - ). Εσπούδασεν εν Γενεύη και Βέρνη και επεδόθη εις βιοχημικάς μελέτας εν Παρισίοις, Βερολίνω και Λονδίνω. Το 1915 μετηναύστευσεν εις Ην. Πολιτείας και ειργάσθη εις το κέντρον ερευνών επί του καρκίνου εις το πανεπιστήμιον Κορνέλ. Το 1947 ίδρυσε το Ίδρυμα Φουνκ, εις αυτόν δε αποδίδεται η ανακάλυψις των βιταμινών. Υπήρξεν ο πρώτος όστις το 1921 εχρησιμοποίησε την λέξιν _βιταμίνη_. Έγραψεν: _Αι βιταμίναι_ (_The Vitamines_, αγγλ. μετάφρ. 1922).

*βιταμίναι* (vitamins) _[Χημ.-Ιατρ.]_ [...] Το 1912, ο Καζιμίρ Φουνκ επεχείρησε να συγκεντρώση όλας τας γνώσεις που υπήρχον τότε διά τας νόσους εκ στερήσεως βιταμινών. Ταξινομών όλους τους γνωστούς απαραιτήτους διαιτητικούς παράγοντας, επενόησε την λέξιν βιταμίνη (=αμίνη της ζωής), διά να περιγράψη τας ουσίας τας οποίας ο Χόπκινς είχεν αποκαλέσει «συμπληρωματικούς τροφικούς παράγοντας».

Η ΜΑΕ σημειώνει περί προφοράς στην εισαγωγή της: Η απόδοσις των λημμάτων εις την ελληνικήν γίνεται κατά την ορθήν προφοράν των. Εάν εν Ελλάδι έχη καθιερωθή ετέρα απόδοσις, προτιμάται αύτη, τιθεμένης εντός παρενθέσεως της ορθής προφοράς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

*Zohar*: Ζόχαρ ή Ζοχάρ;
Πάπυρος: *Ζόχαρ*, ΜΑΕ: *Ζοχάρ*, έλληνες καμπαλιστές: *Ζοχάρ*, μεταγραφή της αγγλ. προφ.: *Ζόχαρ* (άλλα πιο πολύ Ζόουχαρ στο RHWUD και Ζόουχα στο OTD), οι Ρώσοι λένε Ζόαρ (ή Ζόγκαρ ή Ζόχαρ) και σημειώνουν ότι το εβρ. πρωτότυπο זהַר προφέρεται Ζόχαρ (δηλ. παροξύτονο), και το προσκλητήριο της αλταβίστας δίνει:


Ζόχαρ|Ζοχάρ|Ζοχαρ
16 (αλλά μόνο 2 σχετικά)
|
229
|
54


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Zazula said:


> 1. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι όλος ο αγγλόφωνος επιστημονικός κόσμος τον αποκαλεί Κάσιμιρ (με _σ_) Φανκ (με _α_);


Ένα βιντεάκι άκουσα, όπου έλεγε το αναμενόμενο αμερικάνικο _Κάσιμιρ Φανκ_. Όταν το όνομά του εμφανίζεται στην Britannica, την Encarta, τη Wikipedia χωρίς υπόδειξη της προφοράς, ακόμα κι αν ο ίδιος διόρθωνε τους συνομιλητές του σε Φουνκ κάθε φορά που τον αποκαλούσαν Φανκ, οφείλουμε να θεωρήσουμε την προφορά «Φανκ» καθιερωμένη ή αναπόφευκτη. Μόνο κάποιος από το Λίβερπουλ θα το διαβάσει Φουνκ το όνομά του. Μπορείς ωστόσο να τον γράψεις Καζίμιρ Φουνκ, στα πολωνικά. Δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά και γι' αυτό είπα ότι υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τους ξένους που κάνουν καριέρα μεταξύ Αγγλοσαξόνων.


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ε, βλέπω τώρα ότι με τη σωστή προφορά είναι και οι δύο άγνωστες στην Ελλάδα.



Περίεργο, γιατί θυμάμαι την ηθοποιό από πολύ παλιά που έπαιζε σε κάτι μίνι-σειρές και νόμιζα ότι τη λέγανε "σωστά". 
Πάντως σχετικά με τη λίστα με τις συζύγους, βλέπω ασυνέχεια (όχι δική σου, γενικότερη). Όλες Αικατερίνες και Άννες εξελληνισμένες, και στη μέση η βασίλισσα Τζέην να επιμένει αγγλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Anne Boleyn = Άννα *Μπολέιν* (αγγλική προφορά: *Μπολίν*)


Πάντως το RHWUD την έχει *Μπούλιν* και το OTD *Μπελίν* (το _ε_ είναι το σβα, αλλά εγώ ε το ακούω). Κι εγώ προπαροξύτονη (*Μπόλεϊν* κ. παλαιότ. *Μπόλεϋν*) την ήξερα, έτσι τη βρίσκω στις εγκυκλοπαίδειες και τα βιβλία μου, και λίγο δύσκολο ν' αλλάξω τώρα: _Μπόλεϊν_, λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πάντως σχετικά με τη λίστα με τις συζύγους, βλέπω ασυνέχεια (όχι δική σου, γενικότερη). Όλες Αικατερίνες και Άννες εξελληνισμένες, και στη μέση η βασίλισσα Τζέην να επιμένει αγγλικά.


Ευχαριστώ που το θυμήθηκες. Το κομματάκι γράφτηκε πριν από τον ύπνο και μετά από κάποιες μπίρες, οπότε ξέχασα να προσθέσω ότι έχουν κυκλοφορήσει και οι εκδοχές με _Κάθριν_ και _Ανν_ (ενδεχομένως, υποθέτω, και με «Αν»), αλλά καμία με _Ιωάννα_ (απ' όσο θυμάμαι). Βεβαίως, όχι «Ανν της Κλέβης» — θα ήταν απαράδεχτο. Είναι, πάντως, περίεργο για μια περίοδο που ο _James_ είναι _Ιάκωβος_ και η της Λορένης το έχει δίπορτο παρέα με τον Καρτέσιο.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2010)

Zazula said:


> λίγο δύσκολο ν' αλλάξω τώρα: _Μπόλεϊν_, λοιπόν.


Πάντως, δεν κατέληξα στο _Μπολέιν_ χωρίς την αλταβιστική δοκιμασία:
Μπόλεϊν: 36 αλταβιστιές
Μπολέιν: 224
και ομολογώ ότι η διαφορά με εξέπληξε.

Με την ευκαιρία: Δεν θα ήθελα να φανταστώ με πόσους διαφορετικούς τρόπους μπορεί να έχει γραφτεί στα ελληνικά το όνομα του Philip Seymour Hoffman. Αλλά, όταν πιάσουμε και τις ανορθογραφίες, κάποιος εδώ παίρνει το βραβείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά, όταν πιάσουμε και τις ανορθογραφίες, κάποιος εδώ παίρνει το βραβείο.


Μόνο στις ανορθογραφίες παίρνει βραβείο; Μα πού μας έστειλες; Έχει και για φωτογραφία του τον αστροναύτη του Στάθη! 

Προσθήκη: Έχει εντελώς ιδιαίτερη άποψη για την ορθογραφία. Το "σεξάκοι" το είδες;


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 16, 2010)

Τριβιάκι. Boleyn Ground, ονομάζεται και η έδρα της West Ham Utd. Στους πιο κολλημένους, βέβαια, γνωστότερο σαν Upton Park. 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boleyn_Ground


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2010)

Υπάρχει κι η Άννα Μπολένα του Ντονιτσέτι, η ίδια υπέγραφε λατινικά Anna Bolina, γιατί να μην είναι κι αυτή σαν τον Καρτέσιο, να μας λύσει το πρόβλημα...


----------



## StellaP (Aug 16, 2010)

Να κάνω μία αναφορά σχετικά με Σιβόν-Σεβόν. Στην ελληνική μετάφραση των βιβλίων του Ίαν Ράνκιν αναφέρεται ως Σιβόν η μάλλον Σκωτσέζα αστυνομικός που ασχολείται με εγκλήματα σε περιοχές της Σκωτίας. (Η ίδια είναι συνεργάτης του επιθεωρητή ο οποίος είναι γνωστός ως Ρέμπους στα ελληνικά αλλά στην σχετική σειρά που μετέδωσε η ΕΤ λεγόταν Ρίμπας).


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2010)

Η Σιβόνη ομοιοκαταληκτεί και με την Υβόνη (και τη Σορβόνη, αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο). 
Για την τηλεοπτική σειρά και τον ήρωα, το ζήτημα είναι αν ο συγγραφέας τον έβγαλε έτσι αναφερόμενος στους εικονογρίφους. Αν ναι, τότε στα ελληνικά ρέμπους θα τον πεις, για να φαίνεται η σχέση. 
Κατα τ'αλλα και οι γρίφοι και ο επιθεωρητής στα αγγλικά προφέρονται ρίμπας.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> *Zohar*: Ζόχαρ ή Ζοχάρ;



Στα Ελληνικά εγώ το ξέρω ως Ζοχάρ.



nickel said:


> Δεν θα ήθελα να φανταστώ με πόσους διαφορετικούς τρόπους μπορεί να έχει γραφτεί στα ελληνικά το όνομα του Philip Seymour Hoffman.



Οπότε καταλήγουμε στο Φίλιπ Σήμορ Χόφφμαν; Ή Φίλιπ Σήμουρ Χόφφμαν;



Alexandra said:


> Προσθήκη: Έχει εντελώς ιδιαίτερη άποψη για την ορθογραφία. Το "σεξάκοι" το είδες;



Νομίζω ότι επίτηδες το κάνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι επίτηδες το κάνει.


Μα ναι, αυτό λέω, πως πρόκειται για άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Οπότε καταλήγουμε στο Φίλιπ Σήμορ Χόφφμαν; Ή Φίλιπ Σήμουρ Χόφφμαν;



Όχι, βέβαια. Απλογραφούμε. Και, αν αποφασίσουμε να υιοθετήσουμε τη λανθασμένη μεταγραφή:
Philip Seymour Hoffman = Φίλιπ Σέιμουρ Χόφμαν.

Όταν μπλέξεις με τους Χόφμαν (μεγάλο σόι οι Αγρότες), δεν θέλεις πια να θυμάσαι πόσα είναι τα -f- και πόσα τα -n- για τον καθένα. Τους ψάχνεις στη Wikipedia.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 20, 2010)

*Charles-Édouard Brown-Séquard = ;*

*Charles-Édouard Brown-Séquard* (variant *Charles Edward*) [...] was a Mauritian-born physiologist and neurologist who, in 1850, became the first to describe what is now called Brown-Séquard syndrome. Brown-Séquard was born at Port Louis, Mauritius to an American father and a French mother.​
Σαρλ-Εντουάρ Μπράουν Σεκάρ(ντ) ή Τσαρλς Έντουαρν Μπράουν Σέκαρντ; Ή άλλο; Τι ισχύει; Τι προτιμάτε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Θα τον πας σαν Γάλλο, με την εκδοχή που υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο και το διαδίκτυο: *Σαρλ-Εντουάρ Μπράουν-Σεκάρ*, αν και κάποιοι κάνουν την πονηριά και τον λένε «Κάρολο Εδουάρδο», ενώ εγώ αναρωτιέμαι μήπως στη Γαλλία τον φώναζαν «Μπρον-Σεκάρ».

http://www.whonamedit.com/doctor.cfm/977.html


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2010)

Περί του *John Creasey* (και βίκι) ο λόγος (τον οποίον, δυστυχώς, σε πολλά αμερικανικά βιβλία και σε πλήθος ιστοσελίδες θα τον βρείτε γραμμένο λάθος — _Creasy_): *Κρίσι*, *Κρίζι* ή *Κρίσεϊ* (το τελευταίο στη λογική τού _Ντίσνεϊ_);

ΥΓ Αν και ξέρω ότι κάποιοι θα προτιμούσαν το *Κρήσεϋ*... :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2010)

Επόμενο: *John Philip Sousa* — *Σούζα* (OTD, RHWUD, ρωσ. βίκι) ή *Σούσα* (Πάπυρος, RHWUD, αγγλ. βίκι); Πάντως το χάλκινο πνευστό που ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του, το βρίσκω συχνότερα _*σουζάφωνο*_ παρά *σουσάφωνο* (εφτά προς ένα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Για τον *Creasey* θα ήθελα *Κρίσι*. Οτιδήποτε άλλο μού ακούγεται αστείο. Με το «Ντίζνεϊ» μεγάλωσα και το συνήθισα, όπως και τόσα άλλα. 

Για τον *Sousa* έχω να αναφέρω ευπειθώς την εξής πλάκα: Λέει ο Πάπυρος στο *σουζάφωνο*: «Επινοήθηκε οπό τον Αμερικανό αρχιμουσικό μπάντας Τζων Φίλιπ Σούζα». Κοιτάς γύρω γύρω, βλέπεις Σουέζ. Πού είναι ο Σούζα; Στο *Σούσα*. Πάντως, ο άνθρωπος _Σούζα_ ήταν μια ζωή. Κάτι θα ήξερε η γυναίκα του.  (Τα διάφορα λεξικά δίνουν το [z] σαν μοναδική ή σαν πρώτη επιλογή. Και η Βίκι δεν χρησιμοποιεί σωστά το Websters.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

*Estée Lauder*: (Αν πιστέψω τη βίκι) κανονικά είναι *Έστεϊ Λόντερ*; Υποθέτω ότι το *Έστε Λόντερ* που ακούγεται στα ελληνικά εταιρικά βίντεο (http://www.esteelauder.gr/video.html) είναι το πλέον έγκριτο, ε;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

John Jakob Raskob: Ράσκομπ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2010)

Zazula said:


> John Jakob Raskob: Ράσκομπ;



Όταν δεν βρίσκουμε κάτι περίεργο και συζητήσιμο στα μέσα όπου αναζητούμε συνήθως (τώρα) μια προφορά (π.χ. Wikipedia, forvo, RHUD, AHD, λεξικά προφοράς), προχωράμε με το αυτόματο σύστημα μεταγραμματισμού ή μεταγραφής του Μήτσου. (Άρα Ράσκομπ.)

Ενώ για τη Josephine Esther πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι ήταν Αμερικάνα, για να μην την πεις *Εστέ *Λοντέρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2010)

Αναζητώντας την απόδοση του ονόματος της συγγραφέως αυτού του βιβλίου *Xun Zhou* {πώς είναι άραγε πιο σωστό, με τον δυτικό ή με τον ανατολικό τρόπο, Zhou Xun, ;} ανακαλύπτω ότι:

1) αν χρησιμοποιώ σωστά τις αντιστοιχίες από εδώ, η απόδοση θα έπρεπε να είναι *Ξυν Τζόου*.

2) υπάρχει διάσημη συνονόματη ηθοποιός την οποία επίσης δεν γνωρίζω πώς έχει (αν έχει) αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά.

Βοήθεια οι ειδικοί! :)

Edit: Είναι *η *συγγραφέας (το βρήκα αλλού, αλλά δεν ανοίγει τώρα ο σύνδεσμος....)


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2010)

Εγώ θα σου 'λεγα Ξουν Τζόου. Μου φαίνεται το πιο απλό. Το Ξυν θα μπέρδευε τα πράγματα. Τώρα, για το αν θα βάλεις πρώτα το οικογενειακό ή όχι, αυτό είναι δικό σου θέμα. Οι Κινέζοι (και οι Ούγγροι) βάζουν πρώτα το οικογενειακό, αλλά αν θέλεις τυποποίηση με όλα τα άλλα ονόματα, τα μη κινέζικα, το αντιστρέφεις, ή βάζεις σημείωση, όπως κάνει η Wikipedia.


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 5, 2010)

Νομίζω βρίσκομαι στο σωστό νήμα... 

Πρέπει να μεταφράσω τον Δανό αρχιτέκτονα *Bjarke Ingels*.

Δεν βρήκα ελληνική αναφορά. Μάλλον, βρήκα ελληνικές σελίδες που μιλούν γι' αυτόν, αλλά έχουν το όνομα αμετάφραστο. 

Καμία ιδέα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Στο forvo από Δανό ομιλητή: Μπιάρκε.

Εδώ η Αμερικανίδα τον λέει Μπιαρκ, στο 1':23", αλλά είναι δημοσιογράφος η κοπέλα και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιεί τη Μήτσεια προφορά:




 
Εδώ όμως, πάλι ένας Αμερικανός τον παρουσιάζει ως Μπιάρκι Ίνγκελς, στο 0:04':10":




 
Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις, ανάλογα με τον βαθμό εξαμερικανισμού που προτιμάς. 
Οι Δανοί μάλλον θα τον πρόφεραν Μπιάρκε Ίνγκελς.

Καλή συνέχεια με το TED! :)


----------



## Isiliel (Sep 5, 2010)

Η κοπέλα που έχει αναλάβει τη μετάφραση (εγώ κάνω τις διορθώσεις) έχει γράψει *Μπιάρκε Ίνγκελς* που όπως λες κι εσύ είναι ο τρόπος που θα το πρόφεραν οι Δανοί. 
Άρα θα το αφήσω έτσι, από σεβασμό στη δουλειά της, αφού δεν είναι λάθος. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Εξαιρετική ομιλία, τη συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2010)

Isiliel said:


> [...] έχει γράψει *Μπιάρκε Ίνγκελς* που _*όπως λες κι εσύ*_ είναι ο τρόπος που θα το πρόφεραν οι Δανοί.
> http://www.ted.com/talks/bjarke_ingels_3_warp_speed_architecture_tales.html[...]


 
Μια πισινή διευκρίνιση μόνο: έγραψα _μάλλον_, επειδή δεν είμαι αρμόδιος για τα Δανέζικα/Δανικά - εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε για τα δανεικά ;) - απλώς δεν βλέπω κάποιο προφανή λόγο να μην προφέρεται Ίνγκελς το επώνυμό του. Φοβερός τύπος πάντως, με εξαιρετικές ιδέες. Εγώ ευχαριστώ, γιατί με την ερώτησή σου έμαθα γι' αυτόν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2010)

Έπεσε το περιπλανώμενο μάτι μου στον άτυχο _John Duns Scotus_ να μεταγράφεται σε κάποιο ευρετήριο ονομάτων σε _Σκότους, Τζον Ντουνς_. Τον έφαγε το σκότος κι αυτόν («According to an old tradition, Scotus was buried alive following his lapse into a coma»).

Στον Δρανδάκη είναι _Ιωάννης Ντουνς Σκώτος_ (απορώ πώς δεν έγινε «Ντωνς», όταν έγινε «Ντώντη» το Dundee!). Στον Πάπυρο, _Τζων Ντανς Σκώτους_.

Χωρίς να αρχίσω τις γκρίνιες: *Ιωάννης Ντανς Σκώτος* (με το παλιό σύστημα και το -ω- στη θέση του μακρού -o- του Scotus) ή, απλογραφημένο, *Τζον Ντανς Σκότος* (το Μείζον και τον Εριγένη τον έχει «Ιωάννης ο Σκότος»). Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να τον κάνουμε σαν τον _Γκρότιους_. Και η γενέτειρά του ήταν το Ντανς στα σύνορα της Σκοτίας / Σκωτίας με την Αγγλία.


----------



## crystal (Sep 21, 2010)

Καλησπέρα, 

έχω τα εξής ονόματα δήμων στην περιοχή του Σάο Πάολο:

Arujá
Caieiras
Guarulhos
Itapevi
Itaquaquecetuba
Jandira
Mogi das Cruzes

Any ideas? Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Arujá: http://el.forvo.com/word/aruj%C3%A1#pt
Guarulhos: http://el.forvo.com/word/guarulhos#pt
Itaquaquecetuba: http://el.forvo.com/word/itaquaquecetuba#pt
Jandira: http://el.forvo.com/word/jandira#pt
Mogi das Cruzes: http://el.forvo.com/word/mogi_das_cruzes#pt
Itapevi: _Ιταπεβί_ (http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=nDI75YEP5zI στο 0':10")
Caieiras: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Caieiras+Sao+Paulo&aq=f (δεν άντεξα να ψάξω )

Βoa noite.


----------



## crystal (Sep 21, 2010)

Το χαζό της γειτονιάς σας δεν είχε δει το κουμπάκι του play και νόμιζε ότι πρέπει να γραφτείς για να τα ακούσεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Κάνε διάλειμμα επειγόντως. :)
Εμ, χωρίς το τρίγωνο, δεν έχει κάλαντα. 
Πάντως, αν θες να τ' ακούσεις, δεν χρειάζεται εγγραφή· σου τα ψέλνουμε κι εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2010)

Diederik Buys Ballot = Ντίτερικ Μπουί Μπαλό

(Μη ρωτάτε γιατί, μάλλον επειδή Zeppelin = Ζέπελιν... :))


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 8, 2010)

Πώς θα προφέρατε το όνομα *Ena*; Είναι χαρακτήρας από την ταινία *Bambi*, λέγεται *Aunt Ena* και είναι μητέρα της ελαφίνας *Faline*. Προφανώς δεν θα μου άρεσε να το αποδώσω "Θεία Ένα", αλλά θα μπορούσε άνετα να προφέρεται και "Ίνα".


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2010)

Στο forvo βρίσκω την Ena Gregory που ένας Καλιφορνέζος την προφέρει "Ένα", αλλά μια Ινδή τη λέει "Ίνα" κι ένας Κροάτης πάλι "Ένα". 
Λόγω εντοπιότητας (Χόλιγουντ), μάλλον "Ένα" θα την έλεγα και θα 'ψαχνα τη θεία Δύο και τη θεία Τρία, 
να δω μήπως οι αντίστοιχοι θείοι έχουν λιγότερα κέρατα. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Diederik Buys Ballot = Ντίτερικ Μπουί Μπαλό


Έχω πει κακά λόγια και έχω κάνει άσχημες σκέψεις για όποιον ανεβάζει λήμμα στη Wikipedia (την αγγλική — από την ελληνική δεν έχουμε ίδιες απαιτήσεις) χωρίς να βάζει την προφορά των ονομάτων εκεί που η κοινή λογική κραυγάζει ότι απαιτείται βοήθεια στην προφορά. 

Τέλος πάντων, αυτό το γαλλικό έκτρωμα δεν έχει σχέση με τον τρόπο που προφέρεται το όνομα στα ολλανδικά ή τα αγγλικά. Προτείνω μεταγραφή σε *Μπάις Μπαλότ* (μετά από ωριμότερη σκέψη: *Μπόις Μπαλότ*, βλ. παρακάτω) και καταθέτω την εγγραφή από το _Longman Pronunciation Dictionary_:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2010)

Και να πεις ότι τον είπαν Μπαγιό...

Σε κάποιο σημείο του κειμένου μου αναφέρεται μία φορά αυτός ο Ολλανδός επιστήμονας. Δεν τον είχα ξανακούσει, η πρώτη αναζήτηση στον γκούγκλη (με site:. gr) δεν έδωσε κάτι το ιδιαίτερο. Δεύτερο στάδιο λοιπόν, η προφορά, αρχίζοντας από το Buys. Το forvo δεν βοηθάει, οπότε πάμε στα σάιτ ολλανδικής προφοράς. Το omniglot, εδώ, δεν δίνει προφορά για φώνημα -uy- άρα ή θα δεχτούμε ότι είναι -u- και -y- ξεχωριστά (και άρα -uy-) ή να υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ίσως κάποια παλιότερη γραφή του -ui-, οπότε η προφορά θα είναι -œy- (όπως το δίνει με την ένδειξη _Dutch_ το Longman's). Κάπου εδώ έρχεται στο μυαλό του Μήτσου ο Cruyff και ακούγεται η φωνάρα του: Μπόις, Μπόις!

Ας πούμε λοιπόν, Μπόις. Και το δεύτερο επώνυμο; Μπάλοτ, Μπαλότ, Μπαγιό; Μάλλον γερμανοπρεπές Μπαλότ, οξύτονο. Ας ψάξουμε κανά στοιχείο ακόμη. Ο μπαμπάς του ήταν ρεφορμιστής πάστορας, οπότε ...τι; Αλλά τι βλέπω στην γουίκη; Έχει και νόμο της μετεωρολογίας στο όνομά του. Πώς τον λένε τον νόμο στα ελληνικά; 

Ορίστε; Πώς; Νόμος του Μπουί Μπαλό; Αν είναι δυνατόν. Ξανά στον γκούγκλη, λοιπόν. Χμμ... τα ευρήματα μοιάζουν να είναι όλα από την ελληνική βίκι ή να την έχουν ως πηγή. Με μία εξαίρεση: Ένα εύρημα μοιάζει να έχει προέλευση το Webster's. Πάμε να δούμε... Μάλιστα. Είναι μετάφραση που έχει προταθεί από χρήστη και έχει πάρει ένα ΟΚ από άγνωστο μοντεράτορα. So much for credibility. Και τώρα, τι κάνουμε;

Πρώτο. Χρησιμοποιούμε αναγκαστικά τη διατύπωση της βίκις. Γιατί αναγκαστικά; Μα γιατί ο φιλομαθής αναγνώστης που θα ψάξει στο νέτι θα έχει ελπίδες έτσι να τον εντοπίσει (ο χώρος δεν μας επιτρέπει να βάζουμε και το ξένο όνομα μαζί).

Δεύτερο. Το κάνουμε θέμα στη Λεξιλογία. Έτσι, μπορεί ο ακόμη πιο φιλομαθής και πιο υποψιασμένος χρήστης να ανακαλύψει κάτι περισσότερο. Επιπλέον, να μην ξεχάσω να βάλω ότι έχει στο όνομά του μετεωρολογικό νόμο, που αφορά τη μετεωρολογία. Έτσι, αν περάσει ποτέ από εδώ κανείς μετεωρολόγος (καλύψαμε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αναζήτησης), ίσως μας πει πώς πραγματικά τον λένε τον Buys Ballot στα ελληνικά.

Συνολική απασχόληση με το θέμα αυτό σήμερα: Μία ώρα. Πληρώνεται; Φυσικά όχι. Μπορείς όμως να αφήσεις στο βιβλίο σου τρωτά σημεία, που θα επιτρέψουν στον καθένα κακόπιστο (ή και καλόπιστο) να πει: Σιγά το βιβλίο και τον μεταφραστή! Ακούς εκεί Μπόις/Μπάις Μπαλότ τον Μπουί Μπαλό!!!


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2010)

Όπως λες, το «uy» είναι ο τρόπος που έγραφαν το «ui». Το οποίο πρέπει να προφέρεται ανάμεσα σε [άι] και [όι]. Εδώ υπάρχει η προφορά του Κρόιφ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JohanCruiff.ogg

Ίσως λοιπόν το «Μπόις» είναι καλύτερη επιλογή, όπως Huygens > Χόιχενς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γουίλιαμ *Σέξπιρ* / Γουίλλιαμ *Σαίξπηρ* = William Shakespeare


Αν νόμιζες ότι θα γλίτωνες / γλύτωνες τόσο εύκολα με μοναχά μια διπλοτυπία, πάρε από το ΛΚΝ (δεν έχω μπροστά μου την έντυπη έκδοση να δω αν το έχει κι εκεί έτσι): :)

*σαικσπηρικός -ή -ό* [sekspirikós] *:* που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στο Σαίκσπηρ: _Σαικσπηρικό θέατρο._ [λόγ. _Σαίκσπηρ_ (< αγγλ. Shakespeare_,_ όν. Άγγλου θεατρικού συγγραφέα) _-ικός_ μτφρδ. αγγλ. Shakespearean]
*Σάιλοκ* ο [sáilok] Ο (άκλ.) *:* σε μετωνυμία, για άνθρωπο φιλάργυρο και τοκογλύφο. [λόγ. < αγγλ. Shylock ήρωας της τραγωδίας του Σαίκσπηρ _Ο έμπορος της Βενετίας_]


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2010)

Έτσι και στο έντυπο. Ούτε ρούπι από την παράγραφο 1102 της _Νεοελληνικής Γραμματικής_, με τον _Σαίκσπηρ_. Αλλά, όπως είπε ο Γαλιλαίος, και όμως κινείται.

+Σαίξπηρ 113.000
+Σαίκσπηρ 483
+Σέξπιρ 16.000

Δεν βάζω κάτω τα επίθετα γιατί πρέπει να μετρήσω όλες τις πτώσεις και βαριέμαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2010)

Almon Brown Strowger
= Άλμον (μητσικά αντί του Όλμον) Μπράουν Στράουτζερ;

(Mην μπλέξετε με γιουτιουμπάκια, θα κουφαθείτε από τα strowger switches... :))


*nickel: Ναι, επικυρώνω με πηγή το Longman Pronunciation.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2010)

Ευχ! Και το επόμενο:

Edward Bouverie Pusey = Έντουαρντ Μπούβερι Πιούζι ;


*nickel ξαναεπικυρώνει, ξανά με την αποπάνω πηγή.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2010)

Thomas of Celano = Tommaso da Celano= Τομάζο ντα Τσελάνο


----------



## Costas (Nov 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Thomas of Celano = Tomasso da Celano= Τομάσο ντα Τσελάνο




Όχι Tomasso αλλά Tommaso -> Τομμάζο ή Τομάζο

Ευχ! Το διόρθωσα και στο πρωτότυπο (ΣτDr7x)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποιοι τυχεροί απόλαυσαν τη μούσα του Λοτρέκ, Ιβέτ Ζιλμπέρ http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.article&id=222767 (αλήθεια... γιατί Ζιλμπέρ και όχι Γκιλμπέρ; ) που «ζωντάνευσε» η Ναταλί Ζολί στο Τελλόγλειο ίδρυμα Θεσ/νίκης



Ε, ναι!

*Yvette Guilbert* = Ιβέτ Γκιλμπέρ

*Gilbert Bécaud* = Ζιλμπέρ Μπεκό

*W. S. Gilbert (William Schwenck Gilbert)* = Γ(ουίλιαμ) Σ(βενκ) Γκίλμπερτ (ο λιμπρετίστας της διανδρίας Γκίλμπερτ και Σάλιβαν)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2010)

Δύο Πορτογάλοι ιησουίτες ιεραπόστολοι:

Estêvão Cacella = Εστέβαου Κακέλα 
João Cabral = Ζουάου Καμπράλ

Με έφαγαν τα βραζιλιάνικα;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Estêvão Cacella = Εστέβαου Κακέλα
> João Cabral = Ζουάου Καμπράλ
> 
> Με έφαγαν τα βραζιλιάνικα;


Εστεβάου Κασέλα και Ζοάου Καμπράλ (δεν τα πήγες κι άσχημα ). Αν και ο στο το Ζοάου είναι, στα πορτογαλικά της Πορτογαλίας, κάτι μεταξύ ο και ου. Άκου εδώ (η πρώτη είναι Πορτογαλίδα).
Μπα, τα βραζιλιάνικα εδώ διαφέρουν μόνο στην προφορά των ένρινων, όπως και του α, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως αυτή δε μεταφέρεται στα ελληνικά οπότε δε μας νοιάζει. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Estêvão

João Cabral (de Melo Neto, αλλά μάλλον το ίδιο κάνει, και το 'χεις σωστό, καταπώς το ακούω).

Μένει το επώνυμο Cacella. 
Μις Παλ Αύρα, do you read me?

Edit: She does read, and writes, too!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 19, 2010)

daeman said:


> Edit: She does read, and writes, too!


Αν πεις δε και για τη λογοδιάρροια...  Και σταμάτα να μου αντιγράφεις τα λίνκ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2010)

Louis Pauwels = Λουί Ποουέλς (Γάλλος δημοσιογράφος, γενν. στο Βέλγιο, 1920-1997), όχι Πάουελς που βρίσκουμε στο νέτι.

Προφορά εδώ (γύρω στο 20ό δευτερόλεπτο): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIk6lytmK8E
Στα ολλανδικά υπάρχει και το όνομα Pouels.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2010)

Tuskegee, Alabama = Τάσκιγκι, Αλαμπάμα (προφορά από το Φόρβο εδώ, *tuh-SKEE-gee* από το Ιnogolo, εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2010)

Οι δικές μου πηγές αλλά και τα 



 συμφωνούν με τον τονισμό του inogolo: *Τασκίγκι*. Το forvo το 'χει λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2010)

*Τεργέστη* (ενίοτε *Τριέστη* και *Τριέστε*) λατ. Tergeste, ιταλ. αγγλ. γαλλ. Trieste, γερμ. Triest 
πόλη της Ιταλίας στη βόρεια ακτή της Αδριατικής 
εθν. *Τεργεσταίος, -α* Triestine

*Τρηρ* (απλοπ. *Τριρ*, ενίοτε *Τρίερ*, παλ. *Τρέβηρα* κ.ά.) αγγλ. γερμ. Trier, γαλλ. Trèves, ιταλ. Treviri, λατ. Augusta Treverorum, Αυγούστα Τριβήρων ή Τρεβήρων)
πόλη της Γερμανίας, γενέτειρα του Μαρξ

Με αφορμή αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

Αγγλοελληνικό αυτό. Επειδή ολόκληρο άρθρο δεν δίνει ούτε μία φορά στην ελληνική γλώσσα το όνομα του συνεντευξιαζόμενου καθηγητή και αθεϊστή. Οπότε ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού του.

*Victor J. Stenger* = Βίκτορ Τζ. Στένγκερ


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2011)

*Pete Postlethwaite* = Πιτ Ποσλθουέιτ
(Περιττό να πω ότι υπάρχουν και _Πόσλθουεϊτ, Πόστλθουεϊτ, Ποστλθουέιτ_.)






Γνωστός ηθοποιός που, δεν μπορεί, τουλάχιστον από το ρόλο του πατέρα στο _In the Name of the Father_ θα τον θυμάστε.

Έφυγε διακριτικά στα 64 του. Στη Wikipedia:
Steven Spielberg called Postlethwaite "the best actor in the world" after working with the actor on the _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_, of which Postlethwaite said: "I'm sure what Spielberg actually said was, 'The thing about Pete is that he thinks he's the best actor in the world.'"


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 3, 2011)

Πολύ καλός ηθοποιός. Εκτός του ''in the name of the Father'', τον θυμάμαι και απο τους ''Συνήθεις Υπόπτους'', καθως και διάφορα εποχής που είχε παίξει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το άρθρο δεν παραλείπει να αναφέρει και ποια βιβλία δηλώνει ο δράστης ως τα αγαπημένα του:
> 
> _...το Σιντάρτα του Χέσσε,..._
> 
> Και τελειώνοντας με αυτό το τελευταίο λεξιλογικό, τον αποενοχοποιημένο Hesse...



Ο μοναδικός αποενοχοποιημένος Hesse είναι ο *Χέρμαν Χέσε*, όπως αυτός στο Μείζον:






Στα βιβλία που είδα στο biblionet, ούτε ένας δεν έχει μια σωστή εκδοχή, όλοι μεσοβέζικα πράγματα διαλέγουν. :) Ή _Έρμανν Έσσε_ θα πεις, με τα διπλά σου και τις δασείες σου, ή _Χέρμαν Χέσε_, κανονικότατα απλογραφημένο. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλώς αποθέωση της αμηχανίας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Ξωτικά και μάγισσες...

Ursula Sontheil = Ούρσουλα Σόνθιλ 
Knaresborough = Νέρσμπορο


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

Πήγα σε μάγισσες, σε χαρτορίχτρες
για να μου πουν πως λεν αυτά που βρήκες 

http://el.forvo.com/word/knaresborough_castle/#en


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Πολλές ορθογραφίες έχει αυτή, αλλά η Southeil είναι πιο αγγλική. Σάουθιλ; 

Καλά κρασιά. Πες την όπως θες.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

*Όλι Ρεν* = Olli Rehn

(Ελάχιστοι γράφουν _Όλλι Ρεν_. Και κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για το -_h_-.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2011)

Jared Lee Loughner = Τζάρεντ Λι Λόφνερ 
(the _alleged_ shooter, όπως λένε τα καθωσπρέπει ΜΜΕ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2011)

Joe Nickell = Τζο Νίκελ ΟΧΙ Νικέλ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2011)

Truman O. Angell

Άνγκελ ή Έιντζελ, άραγε;

(από εδώ:
Angell, David (ĀN-jəl), Angell, James Rowland (ĀN-jəl), Angell, Roger (ĀN-jəl)
Angell, Marcia (ANG-el)


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2011)

Έιντζελ.

Ακόμα 



.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες ζω με το φόβο ότι κάποιος θα μου ζητήσει να μεταγράψω σε κάποια μετάφραση το πιο γνωστό φυσικό μνημείο της Αυστραλίας, τον Ayers Rock, που ονομάστηκε έτσι το 1873 προς τιμήν του πρωθυπουργού της Νότιας Αυστραλίας Sir Henry Ayers. Αυτό προφέρεται Έαρς, αλλά πουθενά δεν έχω βρει Έαρς Ροκ και δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω το σχετικό λήμμα στον Πάπυρο. Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις λίγα Άιερς.

Έμαθα λοιπόν ότι εδώ και μερικά χρόνια υπερισχύει η τοπική ονομασία του βράχου, *Ουλούρου*, οπότε απλοποιήθηκαν τα μεταγραφικά δεδομένα.

In 1993, a dual naming policy was adopted that allowed official names that consist of both the traditional Aboriginal name and the English name. On 15 December 1993, it was renamed "Ayers Rock / Uluru" and became the first officially dual-named feature in the Northern Territory. The order of the dual names was officially reversed to "Uluru / Ayers Rock" on 6 November 2002 following a request from the Regional Tourism Association in Alice Springs.

Βλέπω ότι ήδη μεταγράφεται παροξύτονο. (Για μια στιγμή ήλπισα ότι βρήκαμε ρίμα για το μουστουκούλουρου.)


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...] Αυτό προφέρεται Έαρς, αλλά πουθενά δεν έχω βρει Έαρς Ροκ και δεν έχω καταφέρει να εντοπίσω το σχετικό λήμμα στον Πάπυρο. Στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκεις λίγα Άιερς. [...]


 
Λίγα Άιερς Ροκ, αλλά πολλά Άγιερς Ροκ (με ή χωρίς Ουλούρου), είπε ο Μήτσος.

Πάντως, ο φόρβος φυλάει τα έρμα ;) και συνήθως καλά τα καταφέρνει. 

Καλημέρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2011)

Επειδή είναι άγιο μέρος, προφανώς...


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

*Ricky Gervais*
Άγγλος κωμικός, γεννημένος στο Ρέντινγκ, γνωστός από το αγγλικό _The Office_, παρουσιαστής των Χρυσών Σφαιρών τις χρονιές 2010 και 2011

*Ρίκι Τζερβέιζ* προφέρεται το όνομά του αλλά το γαλλοπρεπές *Ρίκι Ζερβέ* είναι διαδεδομένο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2011)

Ακριβώς, αλλά στην ημεδαπή έχει αναβαπτισθεί και σε Γκερβέ και σε Τζεβρέ, και μάλιστα το τελευταίο στο εξώφυλλο του DVD του πρόσφατου Ψευταρά. 
Το είδα τις προάλλες στο βιδεοκλάμπ και ανέκραξα: "Ναι, τρέξε να πάρεις τον τζεβρέ!"


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

Το ανακάτεψες λίγο για να βολέψεις το τζεβρεδάκι, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένο το Ρίκι Τζερβέ.

Η «Ε», που είναι κιμπάρικη, δίνει και _Τζερβές_ και _Τζερβέ_ σε ένα άρθρο.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το ανακάτεψες λίγο για να βολέψεις το τζεβρεδάκι, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένο το Ρίκι Τζερβέ.
> 
> Η «Ε», που είναι κιμπάρικη, δίνει και _Τζερβές_ και _Τζερβέ_ σε ένα άρθρο.


 
Δεν ανακάτεψα τίποτα, μόνο έσκασα στα γέλια όταν το είδα. 
Εκτός από τα λίνκια του γκούγκλη και τη σελίδα του διανομέα, ρίξε μια ματιά στο εξώφυλλο του συγκεκριμένου DVD σε κανένα βίντεο κλαμπ και θα το δεις στην περίληψη. ;)


----------



## psifio (Jan 18, 2011)

Julian of Norwich. Ιουλία του Νόριτς;


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

*Julian of Norwich. Ιουλιανή του Νόριτς.*

Στα γαλλικά: Julienne de Norwich
Στα ιταλικά: Giuliana di Norwich

Και συμφωνώ να κρατήσουμε τη σωστή προφορά της πόλης (*Νόριτς* και στον Πάπυρο, παρότι είναι διαδεδομένα και τα *_Νόργουιτς_).


----------



## psifio (Jan 18, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2011)

Ναι, σαν το Νιουκά*στλ*!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και συμφωνώ να κρατήσουμε τη σωστή προφορά της πόλης (*Νόριτς* και στον Πάπυρο, παρότι είναι διαδεδομένα και τα *_Νόργουιτς_).


Ναι, βέβαια — όσοι λέτε και γράφετε _Γκρίνιτς_ να λέτε και να γράφετε _Νόριτς_. Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι, που λέμε και γράφουμε _Γκρίνουιτς_, μπορούμε να λέμε και να γράφουμε _Νόργουιτς_ — χωρίς αστερίσκους κλπ; :) Δεν πειράζει που δεν θα μας καταλαβαίνουν στο ΗΒ (ποιος νοιάζεται, άλλωστε; ), αρκεί που θα μας καταλαβαίνουν στο Κονέκτικατ (ή Κανέτικατ, για τα ψώνια ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Κοίταζα χτες μια μεγάλη λίστα με ονόματα και ασκούμουν στην τέχνη της κόντρας και στις τεχνικές της ομάδας συνηγόρων του διαβόλου. Δηλαδή, εκεί που η λίστα είχε διορθωμένες προφορές (π.χ. Πάντσο Βίγια), εγώ έλεγα: «Μήπως να μείνουμε στο καθιερωμένο λάθος;». Κι εκεί που διατηρούνταν γνωστά λάθη, έλεγα: «Μήπως να το διορθώσουμε;».

Σε αυτή την αντιφατική προσέγγιση, δεν έχω έξυπνη λύση, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι επιδιώκω τη διόρθωση σε λάθη που δεν έχουν γίνει σε πολύ καθημερινά ονόματα και όπου ήδη υπάρχει μια τάση διόρθωσης. Και αποφεύγω τη διόρθωση εκεί που το λάθος είναι καθιερωμένο και το όνομα πολύ διαδεδομένο. Οπωσδήποτε, η προσέγγιση δεν είναι: αφού αυτό είναι λάθος, ας πούμε λάθος και όλα τα όμοιά του.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: το _Γκρίνουιτς_ είναι μια λέξη με την οποία μεγαλώνουμε, την ακούμε την ώρα που θηλάζουμε το πρώτο μας γάλα. Εκεί μπαίνουμε μόνο στη διαδικασία της απλογράφησης. Αλλά το λιγότερο διαδεδομένο Norwich έχει στο διαδίκτυο μισά _Νόργουιτς_ από _Νόριτς_ και είναι _Νόριτς_ στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Γιατί να το βιάσω;


Σε παρακαλώ, αυτή την αβατάρα να κρατήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2011)

*Henryk Górecki* = Χένρικ Γκορέτσκι
(Η καθιερωμένη μεταγραφή. Έτσι τον έχει και ο Πάπυρος. Κανονικά το _*ó*_ προφέρεται [ου], αλλά μεταγραφή σε _Γκουρέτσκι_ είδα σε ελάχιστα σημεία.)

Και καθώς άκουγα τη γνωστή του Τρίτη Συμφωνία («Των λυπημένων τραγουδιών»), πληροφορήθηκα ότι μας άφησε χρόνους τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.

"Many of my family died in concentration camps. I had a grandfather who was in Dachau, an aunt in Auschwitz. You know how it is between Poles and Germans. But Bach was a German too—and Schubert, and Strauss. Everyone has his place on this little earth. That's all behind me. So the Third Symphony is not about war; it's not a Dies Irae; it's a normal Symphony of Sorrowful Songs."


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 22, 2011)

Στην ίδια κατηγορία με τα Γκρίν(ου)ιτς, Νόρ(γου)ιτς και το αγαπητό Μπρόμγουιτς (το δυτικό, πάντα). Με την ακόμα πιο αγαπητή _Γουέστ Μπρόμ(γου)ιτς Άλμπιον_ (για να μην πιάσω και την ενδεχομένως διάσημη ομάδα της _Νομανσλάνδης_, Λέισεστερ Σίτυ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

*Θεώνη Βαχλιώτη-Όλντριτζ* (1932-2011) Theoni Vachlioti Aldredge (συνήθως Theoni V. Aldredge ή Theoni Aldredge, από το όνομα του συζύγου της Tom Aldredge)

Το Βήμα δεν έκανε καλά την πράξη και της έδωσε μια δεκαετία παραπάνω.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=4&artId=379714&dt=22/01/2011


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

JimAdams said:


> Στην ίδια κατηγορία με τα Γκρίν(ου)ιτς, Νόρ(γου)ιτς και το αγαπητό Μπρόμγουιτς (το δυτικό, πάντα). Με την ακόμα πιο αγαπητή _Γουέστ Μπρόμ(γου)ιτς Άλμπιον_ (για να μην πιάσω και την ενδεχομένως διάσημη ομάδα της _Νομανσλάνδης_, Λέισεστερ Σίτυ).


 
Για τη νομανσλανδιανή ομάδα, οι απόψεις διίστανται: Λέισεστερ ή Λέιτσεστερ Σίτυ; ;)
Αν και καταχρηστικά ανήκει στη Νομανσλάνδη, αφού δεν είναι ανύπαρχτη, μόνο αγνώριστη. Όχι Μπουμπλής δηλαδή, αλλά κάτι σαν _Ζουάν _Ραμόν _Ρόσα_...


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

Το ερώτημα είναι καθαρά αγγλοελληνικό, αλλά το νήμα τα έχει χωρέσει όλα, θα χωρέσει κι αυτό:

Στη μετάφραση του _Ονόματος του ρόδου_ πώς έχει αποδώσει η Έφη Καλλιφατίδη τον William of Baskerville (Guglielmo da Baskerville); Ελπίζω _Γουλιέλμο του Μπάσκερβιλ_. Αλλά δεν εμπιστεύομαι τα ευρήματα του Γκουγκλ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2011)

Νομίζω έτσι όπως λες. Αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα πού έχω το βιβλίο για να διασταυρώσω, γμτ.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jan 24, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, _Γουλιέλμος *της* Μπάσκερβιλ_.
Κι εγώ έχω το βιβλίο 3000 χλμ μακριά αλλά η μνήμη μου είναι αρκετά καλή... ακόμα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, _Γουλιέλμος *της* Μπάσκερβιλ_.
> Κι εγώ έχω το βιβλίο 3000 χλμ μακριά αλλά η μνήμη μου είναι αρκετά καλή... ακόμα.


 
Αυτό θυμάμαι κι εγώ, τώρα που το λες.
Εγώ ξέρω πού το έχω, αλλά είναι ακόμα θαμμένο κάτω από καμιά 40ριά κούτες και ποιος κάνει ανασκαφές βραδιάτικα. Αν είναι ανάγκη βέβαια, πες το να χωθώ αύριο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2011)

Έχετε δίκιο: Γουλιέλμος _της_ Μπάσκερβιλ. 

Τελικά είχαμε το βιβλίο στη βιβλιοθήκη του σπιτιού.


----------



## psifio (Feb 8, 2011)

Cetshwayo kaMpande, βασιλιάς των Ζουλού. Το Κετσούαγιο είναι πολύ μακριά;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 8, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό προφοράς ([kǀétʃwajo kámpande]), η πλησιέστερη μεταγραφή νομίζω ότι είναι Κέτσουαγιο, δηλ. ο τόνος είναι στην πρώτη συλλαβή.


----------



## psifio (Feb 8, 2011)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι διαβάζεται, στο άλφα πέφτει ο τόνος)!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2011)

Από επίσημα χείλη, αν και όχι πολύ καθαρά, στο 1':53":


----------



## psifio (Feb 8, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

daeman said:


> Από επίσημα χείλη, αν και όχι πολύ καθαρά, στο 1':53":


Μα τι ακούς ακριβώς στο 1.53;


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα τι ακούς ακριβώς στο 1.53;


 




 ;): 
...
I am the grandchild of the warrior men and women that Hintsa and Sekhukhune led, the patriots that _Cetshwayo_ and Mphephu took to battle, the soldiers Moshoeshoe and Ngungunyane taught never to dishonour the cause of freedom.
...
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Χμμ, δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάζω και το κείμενο και το έχανα εντελώς... 

Πάντως, το τονίζει στην πρώτη συλλαβή, Κέτσουαγιο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμ, δεν σκέφτηκα να κοιτάζω και το κείμενο και το έχανα εντελώς...
> 
> Πάντως, το τονίζει στην πρώτη συλλαβή, Κέτσουαγιο.


 
Γι' αυτό το έβαλα, για να λυθεί το ζήτημα του τονισμού. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2011)

*Theodor Herzl* = Τέοντορ Χερτσλ (πατέρας του σύγχρονου πολιτικού σιωνισμού)
*Ηerzliya* (και *Herzliyya*) = Χερτσλίγια, Χερτσελίγια (Πάπυρος, σύμφωνα με την προφορά του Herzl, που όμως τον έχει Χερτσλ), Χερτσλία, Χερτσελία (παραθαλάσσια πόλη του Ισραήλ, με όνομα προς τιμήν του Χερτσλ). Μου αρέσει η τελευταία εκδοχή — μου έρχεται να την κλίνω κιόλας: της Χερτσελίας.


----------



## psifio (Feb 8, 2011)

Δεν αμφέβαλλα ότι τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, απλώς αναρωτήθηκα (ασαφώς και απο μέσα μου είναι η αλήθεια) αν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας στις μεταγραφές ή όχι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

psifio said:


> Δεν αμφέβαλλα ότι τονίζεται στην πρώτη συλλαβή, απλώς αναρωτήθηκα (ασαφώς και απο μέσα μου είναι η αλήθεια) αν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος της τρισυλλαβίας στις μεταγραφές ή όχι. :)



Ο επεκτεταμένος :)

Κέτσ-ουα-γιο

Τρεις πληθωρικές «συλλαβές»...


----------



## psifio (Feb 8, 2011)

Α, οκ! Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2011)

Είναι πάντως τραβηγμένο και «ερμηνεία», κάτι σαν μονολεκτική άουτομπαν.
Αν θέλεις, δοκίμασε και το Κετσουαγιό...


----------



## crystal (Feb 25, 2011)

Καλημέρες,

το Nikolayevsk-on-Amur είναι πόλη της Ρωσίας στον Ειρηνικό. Έχω βάλει προσωρινά "Νικολάγεφσκ ον Αμούρ", να το αφήσω;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2011)

Ταπεινή μου άποψη: Το _on_ το βάζεις π.χ. και στο Frankfurt am Main αντί για το _am_; Επομένως, ή θα γράψεις το Νικολάγιεφσκ στον Αμούρ ή το Νικολάγιεφσκ-να-Αμούρε. Την άποψή μου για την αντιστοίχιση _ρωσ_. е -> _ελλ_. γιε την έχω γράψει στο νήμα για τον Μεντελέγιεφ. :)


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 25, 2011)

Το "on" αγγλικό δεν είναι; Αν το μεταγράψεις, γιατί δεν μεταγράφεις τη ρώσικη ονομασία (na-Amure);


----------



## crystal (Feb 25, 2011)

Γράφω "Φρανκφούρτη, Μάιν", οπότε με την ίδια λογική πρέπει να γράψω "Νικολάγεφσκ, Αμούρ". 
Όσο για το "γε", απλογράφηση και ξερό ψωμί!

Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ!

Πορκ: Γιατί το είδα βιαστικά κι ούτε που αντιλήφθηκα ότι το "on" είναι αγγλικό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2011)

crystal said:


> Όσο για το "γε", απλογράφηση και ξερό ψωμί!


Η ρωσική έχει τα γράμματα γιε, γιο, γιου & για, κι εσύ θα μεταγράφεις τα τρία έτσι (γιο, γιου & για) και το ένα γιουβέτσι (γε). Γιατί; Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι αυτό αποτελεί απλογράφηση, αλλά το βλέπω περισσότερο για έλλειψη εσωτερικής συνέπειας στη μεταγραφή. Ούτε κττμά αρκεί το ότι «εμείς οι Έλληνες το γε το προφέρουμε γιε» διότι έχω ακούσει ξένους να διαβάζουν ελληνικά και να λένε γ-ε (όχι γιε), να με κοιτάνε περίεργα που δεν μπορούσα να πω σ-μ (κι έλεγα ζμ), και ν' αναρωτιούνται πώς προκύπτει το δegzéro. :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 25, 2011)

Φρανκφούρτη επί του Μάιν
Νικολάγιεφσκ επί του Αμούρ


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Μάικλ Κουίνιον βρήκα αυτό στους L A Times:

When it comes to name-calling, Libya's longtime strongman, Moammar Kadafi, is a master. In his speech Tuesday to his troubled countrymen, he referred to anti-government protesters as "greasy rats," "drug-fueled mice" and "gangs of cockroaches."
However, when it comes to Kadafi's own name, well, let the name-calling really begin. In fact, the only groups that may cheer louder than his own people when the dictator falls are the world's journalists -- or, more specifically, copy editors.

Just a quick check of the major newspapers shows you what the sharp-eyed folks with the green eyeshades (OK, the eyeshades are gone, alas) are up against.

At the New York Times, he is Col. Muammar el-Qaddafi. 
At the Wall Street Journal, and the Associated Press news service, he's Moammar Gadhafi. 
Reuters prefers Muammar Gaddafi.
But the L.A. Times goes with Moammar Kadafi. 
And online, Wikipedia uses Muammar al-Gaddafi.
And, of course, you can mix and match first and last names, such as Moammar Gaddafi. Go ahead. But whatever you come up with, be assured that thousands of harried reporters have beaten you to it.

This being the Internet Age, what says our electronic Big Brother, Google?
In order, it's Wikipedia in a landslide!

Muammar al-Gaddafi 1.05 million hits
Moammar Gadhafi 175,000 hits
Muammar el-Qaddafi 57,900 hits
Moammar Kadafi 9,340 hits
So, so long, Col. Muammar Muammar Moammar el-Qaddafi el-Qaddafi al-Gaddafi Gadhafi Kadafi. And good riddance.​
Για τα δικά μας να αναφέρω απλώς:

Καντάφι 570.000 γκουγκλιές
Γκαντάφι 16.000 γκουγκλιές


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 26, 2011)

Και μπόλικες χιλιάδες Κωνσταντίνος Καντάφης, από το γνωστό μαργαριτάρι...


----------



## nikosl (Feb 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τα δικά μας να αναφέρω απλώς:
> 
> Καντάφι 570.000 γκουγκλιές
> Γκαντάφι 16.000 γκουγκλιές



Παρότι υπερδιορθώνω στα γραπτά μου τα αραβικά ονόματα, στην περίπτωση του Καντάφι υποτάχθηκα στο συνηθισμένο και γράφω Καντάφι και όχι Καδάφι που είναι πιο κοντά στην πιο συνηθισμένη προφορά. Εξάλλου έχουμε συνηθίσει και το Αμπού Ντάμπι (και όχι Αμπού Δάμπι).

Το έξτρα πρόβλημα που είδα τις τελευταίες μέρες στις εφημερίδες είναι ότι στο ίδιο άρθρο εμφανίζεται Μουαμάρ Καντάφι, αλλά η ομώνυμη φυλή γράφεται Γκαντάφα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2011)

*Βεγγάζη*

*Benghazi*
The city's present name, *Benghazi*, is derived from that of a pious benefactor of the city named _Ghazi_ or _Sidi Ghazi_, as the locals called him, who died about 1450. _Ghazi_ literally means "veteran" in Arabic. A soldier who survives an important war or clash earns this title.
The city was renamed _Bani Ghazi_ (which literally means "of Ghazi's sons or descendants"). Turkish _Bingazi_ literally means "Thousand veterans", but this must be the assimilation of the name in Turkish by using a homophonous word.​
Η παραδοσιακή μεταγραφή είναι *Βεγγάζη* και έτσι το γράφουν οι περισσότεροι. Ελάχιστοι προτιμούν να γράφουν *_Βεγκάζη_, το οποίο είναι λάθος μόνο επειδή η άλλη γραφή είναι η καθιερωμένη.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2011)

Για τον Καντάφι, πάντως, εάν τελικά επιβεβαιωθεί ότι τελείωσε την Ευελπίδων με την Τάξη τού 1965 (διότι αυτή η ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη άποψη αμφισβητείται) τότε για την "επίσημη" μεταγραφή τού ονόματός του στην ελληνική αρκεί μια αναδίφηση στον «από 21 Ιουλίου 1965 κεκυρωμένον Πίνακα επιτυχόντων Μαθητών IVης Τάξεως Σ.Σ.Ε.».


----------



## ekspeedfreak (Apr 4, 2011)

pause = ποζ
(μεχρι 2-3 μηνες πριν το ήξερα σαν "πάουζ")


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Χαίρομαι που έμαθες το σωστό, μόνο που σ' αυτό το νήμα συλλέγουμε μεταγραφές *κύριων* ονομάτων.
Σε παρακαλώ, αν θέλεις να συζητήσεις το pause, την προφορά του και την ενδεχόμενη μεταγραφή του, ψάξε πρώτα μήπως υπάρχει κατάλληλο νήμα, αλλιώς άνοιξε ένα νέο. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2011)

Μερικές φορές χρειάζεται ντάντεμα. Ο βικτοριανός ζωγράφος (που ο πίνακάς του _Η συνάντηση του Αντώνιου και της Κλεοπάτρας_ (_The Meeting of Antony and Cleopatra_) πουλήθηκε χτες προς 29,2 εκατ. δολάρια) είναι ο σερ *Λόρενς Άλμα-Τάντεμα* (*Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema*).


http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_06/05/2011_389866


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2011)

Stephenie Meyer: Στέφανι ή Στέφενι; Μέιερ, Μέγιερ ή Μέγερ;


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Άκουσέ το από την ίδια και πράξε αναλόγως. Εγώ Στέφ(ε)νι Μάιερ ακούω, αλλά απόψε δεν ακούω και πολύ καλά  (χωρίς πλάκα, Δευτέρα στον ωριλά).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2011)

Το κακό είναι ότι στο Στέφενι Μάγιερ ακόμη και ο γκούγκλης (που δίνει ελάχιστα αποτελέσματα) σε ρωτάει μήπως εννοείς Μέγιερ... Με άλλα λόγια, το θέμα είναι ποιο είναι καθιερωμένο στα ελληνικά... :angry::angry:


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

Τι να σου πω, δόχτορα; Γι' αυτό είπα "πράξε αναλόγως". 
Τώρα, τη σήμερον ημέρα που μπορούμε ανά πάσα στιγμή να ακούσουμε την ίδια να μας λέει το όνομά της, τι (πρέπει να) μετράει περισσότερο, οι 400 πέτσινες γκουγκλιές που βγαίνουν τελικά 83; (από σχετικές πηγές βέβαια, αλλά...) 
Εξάλλου, στις γκουγκλιές και το Στέφενι Μάιερ δεν πάει άσχημα με 54 ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2011)

*Στέφενι Μάιερ*. Αφού τα ευρήματα είναι _Μάιερ_ παρά _Μάγιερ_ (που θα ήταν για μένα η άλλη επιλογή), δεν κοιτάμε καθόλου το _Μέιερ_.


----------



## dharvatis (May 30, 2011)

Θέλω οπωσδηποτε να αναφέρω δύο ονομάτα που με είχαν ενθουσιάσει όταν τα άκουσα (πριν από χρόνια...): 

Βισκαϊκός κόλπος = Bay of Biscay
Βερίγγειος πορθμός = Bering Strait

Επίσης:

Σαχαλίνες νήσοι = Sakhalin islands
Γιουτλάνδη = Jutland
Και θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας: ο Σκαγεράκης ή η Σκαγεράκη; 

Και ένα αστείο: ο ιδρυτής της Leroy-Merlin δεν ήταν Γαλλοκαναδός; Γιατί στις ελληνικές διαφημίσεις τα αποκαλούν "Λήροϋ-Μέρλιν";;;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Για τον τελευταίο έχουμε ολόκληρο νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1233-Πώς-προφέρεται-το-Leroy-Merlin

Για τον Σκαγεράκη, που είναι στενό, βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται στο διαδίκτυο το αρσενικό (ενδιαφέρον, γιατί ο Πάπυρος το θέλει θηλυκό). Για τη Γιουτλάνδη, που είναι χερσόνησος, το θηλυκό ταιριάζει γάντι.

(Ο Βερίγγειος έγινε μεγάλη αγάπη μου όταν έμαθα κι εγώ για τον Bering.)


----------



## dharvatis (May 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τον τελευταίο έχουμε ολόκληρο νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1233-Πώς-προφέρεται-το-Leroy-Merlin



Έπρεπε να το περιμένω!

Ώστε δεν κοιμάσαι ποτέ Nick;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Ώστε δεν κοιμάσαι ποτέ Nick;


Κοιμάμαι, απλώς μάθανε ότι βρικολακιάζω μετά τα μεσάνυχτα και μου έχουν αναθέσει όχι μόνο το γερμανικό νούμερο αλλά και τα γειτονικά του. 

*Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ* = Christine Lagarde

(Άσχετο, για να μη πηγαίνει σε φλυαρία το μήνυμα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Για τον Σκαγεράκη, που είναι στενό, βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται στο διαδίκτυο το αρσενικό (ενδιαφέρον, γιατί ο Πάπυρος το θέλει θηλυκό).


Επειδή ήρθε στα καθ' ημάς ως πoρθμός του Σκαγεράκη, από την ομώνυμη ναυμαχία στους πoρθμούς Σκαγεράκη και Κατεγάτη (και όχι *Κατεγάκη --λάθος ακόμη και στο EurLex, από την έλξη του Σκαγεράκη και του ...Κατεχάκη).


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Μια κι έκανες τον κόπο, αξίζει να δούμε επίσης:







Both names Skagerrak and Kattegat are commonly held to be of Dutch origin. Skagerrak means in Dutch approximately 'Skagen Channel'. The Danish town of Skagen lies at the northern tip of the Danish mainland. Rak means 'straight waterway' (compare the Damrak in Amsterdam); it is cognate to 'reach'. The ultimate source of this syllable is the Proto-Indo-European root *_reg_-, 'straight'. The modern Norwegian word _rak_ means 'straight'.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skagerrak

Και για τον Ηρακλειώτη Μακεδονομάχο Γεώργιο Κατεχάκη, εδώ:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γεώργιος_Κατεχάκης


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και για τον Ηρακλειώτη Μακεδονομάχο Γεώργιο Κατεχάκη, εδώ:
> http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γεώργιος_Κατεχάκης


Η βουλγαρική βίκι λέει (Капитан Рувас на няколко пъти се споменава в романа на Никос Казандзакис „Алексис Зорбас“) ότι ο Καπετάν Ρούβας αναφέρεται αρκετές φορές στο βιβλίο _Αλέξης_ _Ζορμπάς_. Η ελληνική βίκι δεν αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο. Ισχύει;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Έχει μόνο ετούτο:

«Οι Βούλγαροι λοιπόν, που λες, μας είχαν μπλοκάρει. Είχε νυχτώσει. Τους βλέπαμε ολόγυρά μας στις ράχες του βουνού ν' ανάβουν φωτιές και να χτυπούν τουμπελέκια και να ουρλιάζουν σα λύκοι, γα να μας τρομάξουν. Θα 'ταν μια τριακοσαριά· εμείς εικοσιοχτώ, κι ο καπετάν Ρούβας —ο Θεός σχωρέσ' τον, αν πέθανε, καλό παλικάρι!— αρχηγός μας». (σελ. 340)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Κριστίν Λαγκάρντ = Christine Lagarde
Agustín Carstens = Αγουστίν Κάρστενς

Τη μία ή τον άλλο θα έχουμε κεχαγιά πάνω από το κεφάλι μας οσονούπω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2011)

Thelonious Monk = Θελόνιους ή Τελόνιους;


----------



## psifio (Jun 14, 2011)

Θελόνιους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2011)

Λέει εκεί: «For years, his first name was misspelled by omitting the second 'ο'». Πράγματι: http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/people/A0833729.html

_Θελόνιους_ τον λέγαμε στα δικά μου τα χρόνια και δεν ξέρω πώς ξεπήδησαν τόσα τελώνια από το ντουλάπι. _Θελόνιους_ και σε Pronouncing Dictionary που δεν έχει ούτε το Amazon.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Τι τραβάνε τα ιρλανδικά ονόματα...

*Saoirse Ronan* = Σίρσα Ρόναν

Είναι η κοπελίτσα της _Εξιλέωσης_ (_Atonement_), που φέτος εμφανίστηκε στην _Hanna_ (του ίδιου σκηνοθέτη). Η προφορά του βαφτιστικού της είναι περίπου _seer-shə_, αλλά τα πολλά ευρήματα τής έδωσαν ένα τελικό -α (σε λίγο και «της Σίρσας»). Κάποιες άλλες μεταγραφές είναι από τεμπέληδες που δεν ανοίγουν μια Wikipedia, ένα Forvo....


----------



## SBE (Jun 21, 2011)

Μια που το ανέφερες, γνώρισα πρόσφατα έναν Eoin και μία Aoife, που προφέρονται Όουεν και Ίφα (στην αρχή νόμισα ότι την έλεγαν Εύα, μετά το άκουσα καλύτερα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

'Abdu'l-Bahá = Αμπντόλ-Μπαχά


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2011)

Αν δούμε κι αυτό:
*Abdul* (also spelled *Abdal, Abdel, Abdil, Abdol, Abdool*, or *Abdoul*) (Arabic: عبد ال‎, ʿAbd al-) is the primary transliteration of the Arabic compound words: *Abd* (Arabic: عبد: servant) and *al* (Arabic: ال: the). The letter *a* in *al*- is unstressed in its native pronunciation, and can be transliterated by any vowel, most often by u.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdul
καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί άλλοι γράφουν *Αμπντούλ Μπαχά* και ο Πάπυρος *Αμπντ αλ-Μπαχά*.

Εφέντι Αμπντ αλ-Μπαχά, ή αλλιώς Αμπντόλ-Μπαχά (1844-1921) (βλ. Παράρτημα, σελ. 93), που σημαίνει «ο Υπηρέτης του Μπαχά» (δηλαδή της Δόξας)
http://www.google.com/search?num=10...fficial&q="Αμπντ+αλ+Μπαχά"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιούνκερ <> Jean-Claude Juncker*

Ο ένας στους έξι κατεβάζει τον τόνο: *Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιουνκέρ*

Σωστός είναι ο τόνος στην πρώτη συλλαβή: 
http://ibb7.ibb.gov/pronunciations/sounds/4896.mp3


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

*Ρεμπέκα Μπρουκς* = Rebekah Brooks ((πρώην) δεξί χέρι του Ρούπερτ Μέρντοκ)
Στο λήμμα Rebecca η Wikipedia γράφει: «*Rebecca* (also spelt *Rebekah*) [...]» και υπάρχουν αρκετές διάσημες Ρεβέκκες που γράφουν έτσι το όνομά τους (Rebekah).

Στα ελληνικά το βιβλικό το γράφουμε με δύο -_κ_-, _Ρεβέκκα_, και δεν έχει απλοποιηθεί, αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετά (ανορθόγραφα;) _Ρεβέκα_ στο διαδίκτυο. Ή θεωρούμε ότι την ξένη _Rebecca_ εμείς θα την απλοποιήσουμε, π.χ. σε _Ρεβέκα ντε Μορνέ_; Οι πολλοί, βέβαια, μεταγράφουν σε _Ρεμπέκα_ (_Ρεμπέκα ντε Μορνέ_) — και αυτό το _Ρεμπέκα_ είναι συνήθως άκλιτο (ελάχιστα _Ρεμπέκας_).


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Βγήκαν πάλι στη γύρα οι Μήτσοι χωρίς τον κηδεμόνα τους και γέμισαν το διαδίκτυο με ελληνικούρες.

Ο Στέφανος στα αγγλικά είναι *Stephen* και προφέρεται (και τώρα επίσης γράφεται) *Στίβεν*. Όπως ο Στίβεν Κινγκ (Stephen King).
Ο συγγραφέας του _Τζέκιλ και Χάιντ_ είναι ο *Ρόμπερτ Λούις Στίβενσον*, που γράφεται *Robert Louis Stevenson*.
Ο πατέρας των τρένων είναι, είπαμε, ο *Τζορτζ Στίβενσον*, που στα αγγλικά γράφεται *George Stephenson*.
Και ο μέχρι χτες επικεφαλής της Σκότλαντ Γιαρντ ονομάζεται *σερ Πολ Στίβενσον* και γράφεται *Sir Paul Stephenson*. Δεν ακούει όταν τον φωνάζουν *Στέφενσον! (Διπλή αναγούλα όταν διαβάζω «σερ Στέφενσον» — είπαμε, δεν πάει το «σερ» με σκέτο επώνυμο!)

Ξανά καλημέρα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2011)

*Σιμόν Βέιλ* (τώρα και Σιμόνη Βέιλ, θα μπορούσε να είναι και Σιμώνη Βέιλ), η φιλόσοφος (1909-1943) > Simone Weil
*Σιμόν Βέιλ*, η πολιτικός (1927-), πρώτη πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού κοινοβουλίου > Simone Veil

Για το βιβλίο της Σιμόνης Βέιλ _Για την κατάργηση των κομμάτων_ (πήρα μια τρομάρα όταν διάβασα τον ελληνικό τίτλο, αλλά γρήγορα αντιλήφθηκα ότι δεν αφορούσε τα κόμματα της στίξης) > _Note sur la suppression générale des parties politiques_

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showauthor&personsid=59792
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.vivlia&id=7844 (με απόσπασμα σε πολυτονικό :angry:)
http://www.athinorama.gr/daylife/books/default.aspx?i=1811


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2011)

Χόρχε Σεμπρούν = *Jorge Semprún*


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Βγήκαν πάλι στη γύρα οι Μήτσοι χωρίς τον κηδεμόνα τους και γέμισαν το διαδίκτυο με ελληνικούρες.
> 
> Ο Στέφανος στα αγγλικά είναι *Stephen* και προφέρεται (και τώρα επίσης γράφεται) *Στίβεν*. Όπως ο Στίβεν Κινγκ (Stephen King).
> Ο συγγραφέας του _Τζέκιλ και Χάιντ_ είναι ο *Ρόμπερτ Λούις Στίβενσον*, που γράφεται *Robert Louis Stevenson*.
> Ο πατέρας των τρένων είναι, είπαμε, ο *Τζορτζ Στίβενσον*, που στα αγγλικά γράφεται *George Stephenson*.


1. _H διάπλασις των παίδων_ έγραφε Ρ. Λ. Στήβενσων — που προφανώς δίνει και (κοδριγκτώνεια) γενική Στηβενσώνος. 

2. Αναρωτιέμαι: Αφού το _Stephen_ είναι _Στίβεν_, τότε το _στιβάνι_ βγαίνει από το _Stephanie_; :twit:

3. Περί ακηδεμόνευτων Μήτσων: Ε ναι, είπαμε Στέφενσων λένε τα κατώτερα πληρώματα — οι καπεταναίοι προφανώς το ξέρουν σωστά. :cheek:


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

*Φίλιπ Ρέσλερ* = Philipp Rösler

Όταν κάποιος ακούει για πρώτη φορά το όνομα του Γερμανού υπουργού Οικονομίας και αντικαγκελάριου, *Φίλιπ Ρέσλερ*, περιμένει να δει έναν τυπικό Βορειοευρωπαίο. Αντί γι' αυτό, αντικρίζει ένα 38χρονο baby face με ασιατικά χαρακτηριστικά. Αυτό, γιατί ο αντικαγκελάριος κ. Ρέσλερ είναι γνήσιος Ασιάτης και μάλιστα από το Βιετνάμ. Σε ηλικία 9 μηνών, όταν οι Αμερικανοί έφευγαν τρέχοντας από τη χώρα του, οι θετοί Γερμανοί γονείς του τον ανακάλυψαν σε ένα καθολικό ορφανοτροφείο της Σαϊγκόν. Τον πήραν στο Αμβούργο και ο μικρός Βιετναμέζος βαφτίστηκε Φίλιπ Ρέσλερ. Φιλόδοξος από μικρός, γρήγορα έφτασε στο βαθμό αρχιάτρου στο γερμανικό στρατό, ενώ στο Φιλελεύθερο Κόμμα, όπου και εντάχθηκε, κατάφερε σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα να γίνει πρόεδρός του. Ο Ρέσλερ βάζει στόχους, άσχετα αν δεν τους πετυχαίνει πάντοτε. Ως υπουργός Υγείας, το 2009 με 2011, προσπάθησε να επιβάλει ενιαία εισφορά για όλους τους ασφαλισμένους ανεξαρτήτως εισοδήματος. Απέτυχε. Τώρα, ως υπουργός Οικονομίας, έχει ένα άλλο καινούργιο σχέδιο: να φέρει επενδύσεις στην Ελλάδα, να αναζωογονήσει την εικόνα μας και βέβαια τη δημοτικότητα του κόμματός του, που -όπως δείχνουν οι δημοσκοπήσεις- κινδυνεύει στις επόμενες εκλογές να βρεθεί εκτός Κοινοβουλίου.
Ελευθεροτυπία, 30/7/2011

*Philipp Rösler* (born 24 February 1973[fn 1] in Khánh Hưng, South Vietnam, today part of Sóc Trăng) is a German politician, who, since 2011, has been the Federal Minister of Economics and Technology and the Vice Chancellor of Germany. He is the Chairman of the liberal Free Democratic Party (since 2011).
A physician by profession, he served as Minister for Economics and Deputy Prime Minister of the state of Lower Saxony February–October 2009. He was the Federal Minister of Health in the second Merkel Cabinet from 2009 to 2011 and became Federal Minister of Economics and Technology in her cabinet in 2011. He is of Vietnamese origin and was adopted by a German couple when he was still an infant.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philipp_Rösler​


----------



## SBE (Aug 16, 2011)

To baby face είναι έκφραση της ελληνικής καθημερινότητας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> To baby face είναι έκφραση της ελληνικής καθημερινότητας;



Δες και κρίνε:

μπέιμπι φέις


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 17, 2011)

Το άρθρο για τον Ρέσλερ προσφέρει ίσως και μια καλή ευκαιρία για να οριοθετήσουμε τις αρμοδιότητές του ως προς αυτές του Σώυμπλε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Σόιμπλε, και πολύ του είναι... :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σόιμπλε, και πολύ του είναι... :)


«Σόι μπλε» δεν είναι τα στρουμφάκια;


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> To baby face είναι έκφραση της ελληνικής καθημερινότητας;


 
Αμέ. Παίζουν και η μωρόφατσα και η μωρουδόφατσα, αλλά το μπέιμπι φέις είναι πιο διαδεδομένο (και λιγότερο κακόηχο κττμγ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Το άρθρο για τον Ρέσλερ προσφέρει ίσως και μια καλή ευκαιρία για να οριοθετήσουμε τις αρμοδιότητές του ως προς αυτές του Σώυμπλε...



Ο Ρέσλερ, ως αρχηγός του FDP, του ελάσσονος κυβερνητικού εταίρου, είναι αντικαγκελάριος και προΐσταται στο Υπουργείο Οικονομίας και Τεχνολογίας (κάτι σαν πολύ-πολύ παλιό Συντονισμού δικό μας). Οι αναλυτικές αρμοδιότητές του παρουσιάζονται εδώ.

Ο Σόιμπλε είναι υπουργός Οικονομικών. Έχει αρμοδιότητες σε οτιδήποτε σχετικό με φορολογία, προϋπολογισμό, τελωνεία, έσοδα κλπ. Το δικό του υπουργείο παρουσιάζεται εδώ (ανοίξτε το μενού Ministry και διαλέξτε What we do).

Τα γερμανικά υπουργεία είναι όλα κι όλα 14 (μα πώς τα καταφέρνουν; --είναι που δεν έχουν πολλές δουλειές φαίνεται, γι' αυτό δεν χρειάζονται και τόσους υπαλλήλους, άλλωστε...), αλλά υπάρχει και τρίτο υπουργείο με «οικονομικό» στον τίτλο του: Οικονομικής συνεργασίας και ανάπτυξης.

Η κυβέρνηση αποτελείται από την καγκελάριο, τους 14 υπουργούς, και τον υπουργό «Ειδικών αποστολών», επικεφαλής του γραφείου της καγκελαρίας. Το ωραίο είναι ότι μια και πρόκειται για κυβέρνηση συνασπισμού, το CDU της Μέρκελ έχει όλες κι όλες οχτώ από τις 16 θέσεις (την καγκελάριο, έξι υπουργούς και τον υπουργό καγκελαρίας), τρία έχει το αδελφό κόμμα του CDU στη Βαυαρία, το CSU, και πέντε έχει το FDP (του οποίου ο αρχηγός και αντικαγκελάριος Ρέσλερ δεν είναι βουλευτής).


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Οι ελληνικές εκδοχές είναι τέσσερις (τουλάχιστον):
*Ρέιτσελ Βάις*
Ρέιτσελ Βάιζ
Ρέιτσελ Γουάις
Ρέιτσελ Γουάιζ

Η αγγλική γραφή είναι μία: *Rachel Weisz*

Η σωστή προφορά του ονόματος είναι Βάις, όπως και το _vice_. Δεν έχει σημασία τι θα ακούσετε στα Όσκαρ ή στο forvo.com: πρόκειται για το φαινόμενο της προφύλαξης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 18, 2011)

Το -sz- στο τέλος του Weisz είναι η παλιά γραφή του γερμανικού -ß- (εσ-τσετ, δηλαδή s, z) που προφέρεται -σ-. Weiß σημαίνει λευκό και υπάρχει ως επώνυμο σε πέντε τουλάχιστον βασικές παραλλαγές σύμφωνα με τη βίκη: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weiss_(Familienname).

Το σύμπλεγμα -sz- διατηρείται με αυτή τη μορφή στα ουγγαρέζικα, αλλά δεν παύει να διαβάζεται -σ- και κάθε -ζ- που εμφανίζεται εκεί είναι λάθος: Kertész = Κέρτες (πιο σωστό Κέρτις, αλλά πού να τρέχεις τώρα..., Zalaegerszeg = Ζάλαεγκερσεγκ (Μήτσο, τονισμός!). Αντίθετα, το ουγγρικό -zs- είναι σκέτο -ζ- (ʒ): Zsuzsa Polgár (Ζούζα Πόλγκαρ).


----------



## Isiliel (Aug 18, 2011)

Νομίζω πως μπορώ να ρωτήσω εδώ (αν όχι συγχωρέστε με).

*Julian Treasure* is the chair of the Sound Agency, a firm that advises worldwide businesses -- offices, retailers, hotels -- on how to use sound.​
Έχει 3 ομιλίες στο TED. Στη μια το όνομά του έχει παραμείνει αμετάφραστο, πράγμα που είναι λάθος. Στη δεύτερη έχει γίνει _Tζούλιαν Τρέζιουρ_ και την τρίτη την ετοιμάζω τώρα εγώ που σκεπτόμουν να βάλω _Tζούλιαν Τρέζουρ_ όπως είδα να συμβαίνει στο google.

Ποιο είναι το σωστό;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Προσωπικά δεν θα διάλεγα τίποτα σε -ουρ, αφού πια προφέρεται [ˈtrɛʒə], σαν τον Νέζερ, μόνο που το «ζ» είναι παχύ. Θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να τον μεταγράψω σε Τρέζορ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Και εδώ βλέπω ότι ο Γ. Ν. Πολίτης έκανε *Τρέζερ* τον _Treisure_ από το _Loyalties_ του Γκαλσγουέρδι.


----------



## Isiliel (Aug 18, 2011)

Ωχ, κι άλλη επιλογή  ...θέλω να καταλήξω κάπου ώστε να προτείνω μια κοινή μεταγραφή σε όλες του τις ομιλίες.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2011)

Φτιάξε νήμα και βάλ' το σε ψηφοφορία. Άλλως: Create a poll


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Wachovia (Bank) = Τράπεζα Γουακόβια
Wachovia (pronounced /wɑːˈkoʊviə/ wah-KOH-vee-ə) has its origins in the Latin form of the Austrian name Wachau. When Moravian settlers arrived in Bethabara, North Carolina, in 1753, they gave this name to the land they acquired, because it resembled the Wachau valley along the Danube River.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wachovia

Είναι η τράπεζα που ξέπλενε χρήματα του μεξικανικού καρτέλ ναρκωτικών. Δέχτηκε χωρίς τον επιβαλλόμενο έλεγχο ποσά συνολικού ύψους 378,4 δισ. δολαρίων από ανταλλακτήρια του Μεξικού (τον πρώτο σταθμό στο ξέπλυμα). Η ιστορία είχε παρουσιαστεί με γλαφυρές λεπτομέρειες στην Guardian.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Η μάχη του Ανγκιάρι = The Battle of Anghiari 
Είναι ο «χαμένος Λεονάρντο», το ανολοκλήρωτο (;) και χαμένο (;) έργο του Λεονάρντο ντα Βίντσι.

Όχι *_Αντζιάρι_, όπως το έχει και το Βήμα και η Καθημερινή.

Ούτε η «Μάχη των Ανγκιάρι», όπως είναι στο κείμενο του Πάπυρου. Ένα χωριό είναι, στη μέση της Ιταλίας — δεν είναι οι Βοργίες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 9, 2011)

Καναδυό λαθάκια στο άρθρο του Βήματος θα μπορούσε να τα είχε αποφύγει η κα Μαρία Θερμού με ελάχιστες γκουγκλιές.

Ο Βαζάρι ζωγράφισε τους δικούς του πίνακες: την «Μάχη της Τόρ» στο δυτικό τοίχο και την «Μάχη του Μαρτσιάνο» στον ανατολικό τοίχο.​
«Η Μάχη των Πύργων του Σαν Βιντσέντζο» καλύτερα, ή, όπως είναι ο επίσημος τίτλος, «Η ήττα των Πισατών στους Πύργους του Σαν Βιτσέντζο» (La sconfitta dei Pisani alla Torre di San Vincenzo, 1505), βλ. Torre di San Vincenzo

Μαζάκιο;  :wub: Μήπως εννοεί τον Μαζάτσιο;

Και τέλος εκείνη η οικογένεια Μέντιτσι μήπως είναι η οικογένεια των Μεδίκων;


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Οφτόπικ σ' αυτό το νήμα, αλλά με την ευκαιρία: εμένα μου χτύπησε ένα μεταφραστικό καμπανάκι διαβάζοντας στο αποπάνω άρθρο αυτό: 

Κέντρου _Διεπιστημονικών Επιστημών_ για την Τέχνη, Αρχιτεκτονική και Αρχαιολογία

γι' αυτό: Center of Interdisciplinary Science for Art, Architecture and Archeology.

ο αναθεωρητικός αναθεωρητής


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

daeman said:


> Center of Interdisciplinary Science for Art, Architecture and Archeology


Μήπως λοιπόν να το κάνουμε έτσι;
*Κέντρο Διεπιστημονικής Επιστήμης για την Τέχνη, την Αρχιτεκτονική και την Αρχαιολογία*


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

"Γιατί όχι _Διεπιστημονικό Κέντρο για την Τέχνη, την Αρχιτεκτονική και την Αρχαιολογία_, δάσκαλε;" ρώτησε ο μικρός Νικόλας, για να μάθει κάτι παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2011)

Κι εμένα με ενοχλεί η διαδοχική χρήση της επιστήμης για την απόδοση διαφορετικών όρων. Διεπιστημονικής Μελέτης, π.χ. μου φαίνεται καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2011)

Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε τη συζήτηση στη _διακλαδική επιστήμη_ και να επιστρέψουμε εδώ.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1031-Διεπιστημονικότητα-διαθεματικότητα
:)


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

Καλά, ντε, μια απλή ερώτηση κάναμε κι αμέσως μας πετάς στα βαθιά; _Πειθαρχικά_ μέτρα; Εγώ σε τέτοια νερά δεν μπαίνω αυτή την ώρα, πολύ βουρκωμένα τα θωρώ, άσε που μου φαίνεται ότι είδα μια κορφούλα κι αποκάτω έχει παγόβουνο.  
Κι από παγόβουνα, χόρτασα τελευταία. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2011)

Χώρια που το ματαξανασυζητήσαμε:

Η πειθαρχία που υπηρετώ...

Α, ρε γίγαντα Αλτσαποτέτοιε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

*Cem Özdemir* = Τζεμ Εζντεμίρ
Γερμανός πολιτικός, πρόεδρος των Πρασίνων
Cem Özdemir (born 21 December 1965, Bad Urach) is a German politician. He is co-chairman of the German political party Alliance '90/The Greens, together with Claudia Roth.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cem_Özdemir


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2011)

*Marius Petipa* = Μαριούς Πετιπά, Μάριος Πετιπά
(Συγγνώμη, αλλά βρίσκω λίγο αστείο το _Μαριύς_ του Πάπυρου, αν και το απλοποιημένο _Μαριίς_ είναι ακόμα πιο αστείο.)

(Ευτυχώς, στους _Αθλίους_ έγινε _Μάριος_ ο Marius.)

Τι τραβάνε όμως κι αυτοί οι χορευτές: Marius Pepita 6.670 γκουγκλιές!


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι πώς ανακάλυψες την Πεπίτα....


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2011)

SBE said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι πώς ανακάλυψες την Πεπίτα....


Διότι στο αγγλικό κείμενο που μετέφραζα τον είχαν κάνει Πεπίτα... Κατά κανόνα, μας τις σερβίρουν έτοιμες τις πατάτες, αχνιστές. Δεν χρειάζεται να τις φανταστούμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2011)

Επι τη ευκαιρία, να προσθέσουμε τον Charles de Gaulle = Σαρλ ντε Γκωλ στη λίστα, γιαtί τις προάλλες στο Ελ.Βεν. η κυρία που έκανε τις ανακοινώσεις μας είχε φλομώσει στο Σαρλς;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Εκπομπή με τον σεφ Γκόρντον έχει πλέον, μετά τον Σκάι και τον Άλφα, και ο Μακεδονία TV. Όπου η μεταγραφή είναι Ράμζι (το χρησιμοποιεί κι η Γκολεμά), αντί για την κλασική μεταγραφή Ράμσεϊ. Αν θυμάστε, κάποτε είχα αναρωτηθεί και γιατί να γράφουμε Ντίσνεϊ κι όχι Ντίζνι. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Αυτό το παιχνίδι με τα τελικά -_ey_ που προφέρονται άτονα _ και μεταγράφονται τη μια -εϊ και την άλλη -ι, δεν έχει ούτε λύση ούτε τελειωμό.
Αλλά και με το σ ή ζ δεν θα βρούμε άκρη. Πώς προφέρεις τα καλάσνικοφ ή τη Βοσνία; Τι γίνεται με το τελικό αγγλικό [z] στις μεταγραφές Άνταμς, Τζέιμς, Ντίκενς, Τζόουνς και πάει λέγοντας; Μήπως να τα βγάζουμε σε ψηφοφορία;

Κυρίες μου, διαλέξτε:
- Τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ
ή
- Τζορτζ Κλούνι;

(Μια κυρία μού είπε ήδη ότι θα πάρει και τους δύο.)_


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Βγάλτε άκρη:
*Taj Mahal* 
Οι Άγγλοι το προφέρουν Τατζ Μαχάλ ή Ταζ Μαχάλ. Σύμφωνα με το forvo.com και τη Wikipedia, στα χίντι προφέρεται Ταζ Μαχάλ και στα ουρντού Τατζ Μαχάλ.
Οι περισσότεροι στο διαδίκτυο (62.100 προς 9.800) γράφουν *Ταζ Μαχάλ*, αλλά ο Πάπυρος και η Βικιπαίδεια έχουν *Τατζ Μαχάλ*.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Εγώ το ξέρω από παλιά Τατζ Μαχάλ, όπως οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες, αλλά επειδή οι αγγλόφωνοι το προφέρουν Ταζ Μαχάλ (τουλάχιστον όσο έχει πιάσει το αυτί μου το BBC*, και μερικοί προσπαθούν να το πουν και με Ζ παχύ, γαλλιστί Tage, παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει ο ήχος στην αγγλική γλώσσα) κι επειδή σε κάθε ελληνική οικογένεια υπάρχει κι ένας πτυχιούχος του πανεπιστημίου του Άπερσλοπ** έτσι μάλλον εξηγείται η διαδικτυακή διαφορά. 

* Φυσικά και το ΒΒC έχει ψώνια παρουσιαστές, που κάνουν επίδειξη τα γλωσσικά τους
** για όσους δεν κατάλαβαν, Upper Slope, Άνω Ραχούλα


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

Προφανώς η νέα τάση είναι υπέρ του _Ταζ_. Το σχετικό λήμμα λ.χ. στη National Geographic Α-Ω Μεγάλη Μαθητική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια είναι _Ταζ Μαχάλ_.

ΥΓ Όλοι σας το χωρίζετε σε δύο λέξεις; Μόνο εγώ δλδ το προφέρω σαν μία προπαροξύτονη λέξη;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2011)

nickel said:


> Αλλά και με το σ ή ζ δεν θα βρούμε άκρη.


Σαν να σε διάβασε κάποιος· στο αποψινό επεισόδιο είναι _Ράμσι_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Τα Νόμπελ Ειρήνης 2011:

*Ellen Johnson Sirleaf* = Έλεν Τζόνσον Σέρλιφ
*Leymah Gbowee* = Λέιμα Γκμπόουι
Tawakel / Tawakkul / Tawakul Karman = Τάβακουλ / Ταουακούλ Κάρμαν
http://www.tanea.gr/kosmos/article/?aid=4663276

Αυτό που γράφει η είδηση στα Νέα («πρώτη δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη αρχηγό κράτους της Αφρικής») δείχνει την ανάγκη για θηλυκό, _αρχηγίνα_, ή, έστω, «δημοκρατικά εκλεγμένη γυναίκα αρχηγό κράτους της Αφρικής».


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2011)

Στους Αμερικανούς Τόμας Σάρτζεντ και Κρίστοφερ Σιμς δόθηκε το Νόμπελ Οικονομίας για το 2011.
Τόμας Σάρτζεντ = *Thomas J. Sargent*
Κρίστοφερ Σιμς = *Christopher A. Sims*

Σε ανακοίνωση της Σουηδικής Ακαδημίας αναφέρεται ότι το Νόμπελ αφορά στη δουλειά που έκαναν ως προς την ανάπτυξη μοντέλων για τη μέτρηση των επιπτώσεων της οικονομικής πολιτικής σε μεταβλητές όπως το ΑΕΠ, ο πληθωρισμός, η απασχόληση και οι επενδύσεις.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231132458


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

*Τσαρλς Νταλάρα*, διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Διεθνούς Χρηματοπιστωτικού Ινστιτούτου
*Charles Dallara*, Managing Director of the Institute of International Finance
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1231134497

Κάποιες εκφράσεις παίρνουν νέες διαστάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2011)

*Μάριο Ντράγκι*, [νέος] πρόεδρος της Ευρωπαϊκής Κεντρικής Τράπεζας (ΕΚΤ)
*Mario Draghi*, President of the European Central Bank (ECB)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2011)

*Λουκάς Παπαδήμος* = Lucas Papademos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucas_Papademos
http://www.ecb.int/events/conferences/html/colloq_papademos.en.html


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Ο συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης, που στη Γαλλία είναι γνωστός (και επίσημα, δηλ. στο εκεί Ταμείο Σύνταξης κλπ. κλπ.) ως Vassilis ή Basile Alexakis, διαμαρτύρεται στην Ελληνική Υπηρεσία Διαβατηρίων που θέλουν να γράψουν τ' όνομά του Vasileios, γιατί θα του δημιουργήσουν ανυπέρβλητα γραφειοκρατικά προβλήματα. Και φέρνει το παράδειγμα της Εύβοιας, λέγοντας πως σύμφωνα με το νέο σύστημα θα πρέπει να μεταφράφεται Euvoia, αντί για το σωστό Evia. (Protagon)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2011)

Ένα κλασικό παράδειγμα σύγχρονης ελληνικής πραγματικότητας και νοοτροπίας. Πώς από ένα απόλυτα δίκαιο αίτημα φτάνουμε αμέσως σε μια καθολική γενίκευση που, βέβαια, μπορεί να μην καλύπτει άλλες εκατό ή χίλιες μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις (όπως κάνω άλλωστε κι εγώ, τώρα)...


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Η γραφειοκρατία πρέπει να έχει παραθυράκια για να μην πνιγόμαστε στις αναθυμιάσεις της. Αλλά και το επιχείρημά του για την _Εύβοια_, γραφειοκρατικό είναι κι αυτό. Στα ιστορικά βιβλία η Εύβοια είναι _L’Eubée_.
Δεν αντέχω ωστόσο στον πειρασμό να σας δώσω ακόμη ένα παράδειγμα: η Εύβοια, κατά το σύστημα αυτό, ονομάζεται Εϊβουά. Οι ξένοι σέβονται περισσότερο τη γλώσσα: στον Guide Bleu για την Ελλάδα, τη Βίβλο των ταξιδιωτών, η Εύβοια αναφέρεται απλούστατα ως EVIA.​
L’Eubée (en grec ancien Εὔϐοια / Eúboia, en grec moderne Εύβοια / Évvia)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eubée


----------



## Costas (Nov 29, 2011)

Τι τραβάνε κι αυτοί οι ξένοι με τη μεταγραφή των ελληνικών!...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2011)

Costas said:


> Ο συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης [...] διαμαρτύρεται στην Ελληνική Υπηρεσία Διαβατηρίων που θέλουν να γράψουν τ' όνομά του Vasileios κλπ


Απορώ γιατί διαμαρτύρεται: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τισμός-μεταγραφή&p=22245&viewfull=1#post22245.


----------



## nickel (Nov 29, 2011)

Γέλασα με το κείμενο του Κοσμά Βίδου στο ΒΗMagazino. Το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον; Ότι η *Demi Moore* είναι *Ντεμί Μουρ*, όχι Ντέμι (αν και φαντάζομαι ότι εδώ είναι και τα δύο διαδεδομένα). Αλλά στο κείμενο έχουμε το σπάνιο φαινόμενο να έχει κάνει διάνα ο τιτλατζής, ενώ ο Βίδος γράφει συνέχεια _Ντέμι_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2011)

Και κάμποσες χιλιάδες άλλοι τη γράφουν Ντέμι, και η Βικιπαίδεια μαζί (εκεί βέβαια γράφει και «του Νέου Μεξικ*ό* )· υποθέτω ότι φταίει και η Ντέμη (της Δήμητρας).

 Φουλ Μουρ (of himself sometimes, too) πάντως είναι άλλος, o Μάικλ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > Ο συγγραφέας Βασίλης Αλεξάκης [...] διαμαρτύρεται στην Ελληνική Υπηρεσία Διαβατηρίων που θέλουν να γράψουν τ' όνομά του Vasileios κλπ
> ...


Και ολίγη διανημάτωση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8996-Μεταγραμματισμός-EL-EN-κατά-ΕΛΟΤ-743-ISO-843.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Απορώ γιατί διαμαρτύρεται: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2446-transliteration-transcription-μεταγραμματισμός-μεταγραφή&p=22245&viewfull=1#post22245.


Και μένα μού κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί ξέρω από προσωπική εμπειρία ότι με ευκολία δέχονται τη διαφορετική γραφή που τους υποδεικνύεις. Μάλλον έπεσε σε κανέναν στόκο υπάλληλο που δεν ξέρει καν τον νόμο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2011)

*Anne of Cleves, Anna von Kleve = Άννα της Κλέβης*

Στο λήμμα _Κλέβη_ ο Πάπυρος μάς στέλνει στο _Κλέφε_, όπου συνέχεια γράφει για _Κλέβη_ και για _Άννα της Κλέβης_.
Η Βικιπαίδεια μάς τη δίνει _Άννα φον Κλεβ_ και αγνοεί την _Κλέβη_.
Στο forvo η γερμανική προφορά είναι _Κλέβε_, _Άννα φον Κλέβε_.

Μα τι τα θέλετε τα γερμανικά, αφού είναι καθιερωμένη σαν *Άννα της Κλέβης*!


----------



## SBE (Dec 21, 2011)

Το λήμμα της Βίκι ειναι περιβόλι πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2011)

Μεσούτ Γιλμάζ = (Ahmet) Mesut Yılmaz

ΟΧΙ _Γκιλμάζ_ ή _Gilmaz_.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Jeremy Irvine: Πώς προφέρεται αυτό το Irvine;

Απάντηση: Προφέρεται Ερβάιν, όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpntuQBoClM


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Αν ήταν βαφτιστικό, θα έλεγα «μάλλον Έρβιν». Αλλά το επώνυμο μπορεί να είναι «Έρβιν» ή «Έρβαϊν». Βέβαια, εδώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα ταλαιπωρηθεί και το αρχικό «I». Το τηλέφωνό του μπορούμε να το βρούμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2011)

Κοίτα πιο πιάνω την προσθήκη μου. Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο σε γιουτιουμπάκια, τον βρήκα να λέει ο ίδιος το όνομά του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Έρβαϊν, λοιπόν, όπως και η έδρα του TLG.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2012)

*Κίρο Γκλιγκόροφ* (1917-2011) Kiro Gligorov 

Μερικοί είναι μια εποχή πίσω, στον καιρό που τα -_οφ_ τα γράφαμε ακόμα -_ωφ_.

Ο Βοκκάκιος (Δ. Ψυχογιός) σε Βήμα του 1997 είχε γράψει, αστειευόμενος, «ο Κύρος Γκλιγκόροφ», ο Ριζοσπάστης είχε μία φορά γράψει «τον Κύρο Γκλιγκόροφ». Ακόμα πιο αστεία είναι κάποια ελάχιστα «ο Κύρο Γκλιγκόροφ».


Με την ευκαιρία: Ο Boccaccio δεν ήταν ποτέ _Βοκκάκκιος_ στα ελληνικά. Πέρασε πολλά χρόνια σαν _Βοκκάκιος_ και τώρα πολλοί χρησιμοποιούν την απλοποιημένη γραφή _Βοκάκιος_.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2012)

Ρόναλντ Σερλ (1920-2011) Ronald Searle Άγγλος γελοιογράφος

H γελοιογραφία πρέπει να γίνεται με την ακρίβεια ενός χειρουργού και τις προθέσεις ενός... χασάπη» είχε πει κάποτε ο κορυφαίος βρετανός γελοιογράφος Ρόναλντ Σερλ και η γλαφυρότατη αυτή φράση του αποτελεί το μότο του έλληνα συναδέλφου του Βαγγέλη Παυλίδη. (Βήμα)
La caricature doit se pratiquer avec l'adresse du chirurgien et les intentions du boucher. (Caricature must be practiced with the finesse of a surgeon and the purposes of a butcher.) (Link)

ΟΧΙ *Σιρλ


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

*Paul Cartledge* Πολ Κάρτλετζ (Άγγλος ιστορικός, με πλούσιο συγγραφικό έργο για την αρχαία Ελλάδα)


Σε αντίθεση προς όσα έγραφα εδώ, το -_dg_- είναι μια περίπτωση όπου το -_d_- δεν γίνεται -_ντ_-. Το -_dg_- μεταγράφεται σε -_τζ_-, π.χ.

*Cambridge* = Κέμπριτζ
*Samuel Coleridge* = Σάμιουελ Κόλριτζ
*Calvin Coolidge* = Κάλβιν Κούλιτζ
*Hodgkin's lymphoma* = νόσος του Χότζκιν

(Αν μπορεί κάποιος, ας διορθώσει το *_Κάρτλεντζ_ της Βικιπαίδειας.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε αντίθεση προς όσα έγραφα εδώ, το -_dg_- είναι μια περίπτωση όπου το -_d_- δεν γίνεται -_ντ_-. Το -_dg_- μεταγράφεται σε -_τζ_-, π.χ.



Μα πως θα το προφέρεις το dg εκτός από /dʒ/ στα αγγλικά και /dz/ στα ελληνικά που δεν έχουμε /ʒ/; Νττζ??? Ντγκ? Αυτά είναι γλώσσα εξωγήινων.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μα πως θα το προφέρεις το dg εκτός από /dʒ/ στα αγγλικά και /dz/ στα ελληνικά που δεν έχουμε /ʒ/; Νττζ??? Ντγκ? Αυτά είναι γλώσσα εξωγήινων.



Must be Klingon with a moderate, northern Vogonic accent (studied with the great Prostetnic Vogon Jeltz) and a tinge of Tatooine (served there perhaps?), by the sound of it.


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

Μια και έγινε αναφορά στην ουαλική πόλη _*Swansea*_, της οποίας δεν παρακολουθούσα τις μεταγραφές (τις ορθογραφικές στα ελληνικά, όχι τις ποδοσφαιρικές), αξίζει τον κόπο να πούμε τα εξής:

Η πόλη προφέρεται [σουόνζι], πράγμα που νομίζω ότι ξέρουν και οι αθλητικοί ρεπόρτερ, γιατί έτσι έχω ακούσει να την προφέρουν οι περισσότεροι.
Η Βικιπαίδεια μεταγράφει σε *Σουόνσι*, που φαίνεται ότι έχει και τα περισσότερα ευρήματα.

Με -_σ_- είναι και στον παλιό Δρανδράκη, αλλά από ορθογραφία... *Σουώνση*.
Το οποίο ο Πάπυρος, διορθώνοντας και την προφορά, το έχει κάνει *Σουώνζη*.
Δεν θα το έβρισκα ποτέ αν δεν το έψαχνα σε άλλα λήμματα (Ουαλία, Μεγάλη Βρετανία).
:woot:

*Swansea* = Σουόνσι, Σουώνζη


----------



## Philip (Jan 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε αντίθεση προς όσα έγραφα εδώ, το -_dg_- είναι μια περίπτωση όπου το -_d_- δεν γίνεται -_ντ_-. Το -_dg_- μεταγράφεται σε -_τζ_-,



Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα (από το Ελληνικό Wiki)

Η Πενζάνς (κορν. Pensans) είναι κωμόπολη και λιμάνι του Πένγουϊθ στην Κορνουάλη της Αγγλίας, στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Έχει πληθυσμό περίπου 20.000 κατοίκων. Βρίσκεται στον Κόλπο Μάουντ και συνορεύει δυτικά με το Νιούλιν, ψαράδικο λιμάνι, και ανατολικά με το χωριό *Λούντγκβαν*. 

Any guesses for the English spelling and pronunciation?


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2012)

Ludgvan υποθέτω, το οποίο προφέρεται κατά τη Βίκι /ˈlʌdʒən/ Λάτζεν, οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο το dg αλλά πρόκειται για την κατηγορία «πώς προφέρεται αυτό το πράμα».
Penzance δεν θα έπρεπε να λέει στην παρένθεση;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Penzance δεν θα έπρεπε να λέει στην παρένθεση;


Ακριβώς. Δύο είναι τα κύρια προβλήματα του λήμματος, σε πρώτη ματιά. Χαρωπά χαρωπά αντιγράφει από το αγγλικό λήμμα πώς λέγεται η πόλη στα κορνουαλικά, αλλά ξεχνάει να μας πει πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά. Κατά δεύτερο λόγο, θεωρεί ασήμαντη και δεν αντιγράφει από το αγγλικό λήμμα την πολιτιστική πληροφορία για τους _Πειρατές της Πενζάνς_. Μα, αν ξέρουν καποιοι στην Ελλάδα την Πενζάνς, από πού την ξέρουν; Από τα ψάρια της; Ή από το ότι «το 1912 χτίστηκε ο πρώτος κινηματογράφος»;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2012)

Ο τύπος αυτός, πέρα από εμβληματική μορφή στη Χημεία, κατάφερε να γίνει κι ένας μόνιμος πονοκέφαλος για τον ελληνόφωνο που μεταγράφει τ' όνομά του: Friedrich August Kekulé. Πέρα λοιπόν από την αναμενόμενη μάχη μεταξύ Κεκουλέ (μεταγραφή επηρεασμένη από την αξάν στη λήγουσα) και Κέκουλε (η ορθή γερμανική προφορά), ορισμένοι εκγαλλίζουν το επώνυμό του σε Κεκιλέ ή Κεκυλέ. Νομίζω πάντως πως στα σχολικά βιβλία έχει περάσει η οξύτονη εκδοχή, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2012)

Να επισημάνουμε ότι ο Πάπυρος έχει το σωστό *Κέκουλε*.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει αυτή η παράγραφος από τη Wikipedia:
Kekulé never used his first given name; he was known throughout his life as August Kekulé. After he was ennobled by the Kaiser in 1895, he adopted the name August Kekule von Stradonitz, without the French acute accent over the second "e". The French accent had apparently been added to the name by Kekulé's father during the Napoleonic occupation of Hesse by France, in order to ensure that French speakers pronounced the third syllable.

Στο forvo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2012)

Θεόδωρος Χρηστομάνος = Theodor Christomannos






_Το μνημείο για τον Χρηστομάνο στους Δολομίτες_


[...]Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν οι οικογένειες με επιφανή μέλη και στην Ελλάδα και στην Αυστρία. Αναφέρω ενδεικτικά τους Χρηστομάνους. Ο γεννημένος στην αυστριακή πρωτεύουσα Αναστάσιος έγινε καθηγητής της Χημείας και Πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, ο γιος του, Κωνσταντίνος, σπούδασε στη Βιέννη ιστορία, υπήρξε δάσκαλος ελληνικών της αυτοκράτειρας Ελισάβετ (προκαλώντας σκάνδαλο με τα περίφημα _Φύλλα Ημερολογίου_) και έκανε καριέρα στο αθηναϊκό θέατρο, ενώ ο Θεόδωρος Χρηστομάνος, εξάδελφος του Αναστασίου, εγκαταστάθηκε στο Τιρόλο, όπου πρωτοστάτησε ως μέλος της τοπικής βουλής στην τουριστική αξιοποίηση των Δολομιτών.

[...]Στη Βιέννη υπάρχουν αρκετοί “τόποι μνήμης” από τον 19ο αιώνα: το κτίριο της Εταιρείας Φίλων της Μουσικής (Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde in Wien, Wiener Musikverein), της οποίας αντιπρόεδρος διετέλεσε ο Νικόλαος Δούμπας, βρίσκεται στην Dumbastrasse [...] 

Κείμενο της Μαρίας Α. Στασινοπούλου, από την έκδοση *Οι Έλληνες στη διασπορά*, εκδ. της Βουλής των Ελλήνων, 2006​

Ο Θ. Χρηστομάνος ήταν ανιψιός του Ν.Δούμπα, σύμφωνα με μια αυστριακή πηγή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2012)

Να βάλω και μια αναζήτηση σε βιβλία: https://www.google.com/search?q="Theodor+Christomannos"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1

Με την ευκαιρία:

*Tyrol* = Τιρόλο
*Tyrolean, Tyrolese* = Τιρολέζος, Τιρολέζα, τιρολέζικος

Όχι μόνο για λόγους απλοποίησης, αλλά η αρχική ορθογραφία της λέξης είναι *Tirol* (_Teriolis_ στους ρωμαϊκούς χρόνους). Οι Άγγλοι και οι Γάλλοι το γράφουν με -_y_-, αλλά οι Γερμανοί γράφουν _Tirol_ και οι Ιταλοί _Tirolo_. 

Στο διαδίκτυο οι περισσότεροι γράφουν _Τιρόλο_ — μέχρι και η Βικιπαίδεια (που, κατά τ' άλλα, της αρέσουν τα αντιστρέψιμα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2012)

*Donald Tusk* = Ντόναλντ Τουσκ
Ο νυν πρωθυπουργός της Πολωνίας. Το επώνυμό του προφέρεται Τουσκ, όχι Τασκ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

*Bragança* Μπραγκάνσα
Πόλη και περιφέρεια της Πορτογαλίας.
Ούτε *_Μπραγκάνζα_ ούτε *_Μπραγκάντσα_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

Theodore Paraskevakos = Θεόδωρος Παρασκευάκος


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

*Κρίστοφ Βίλιμπαλντ Γκλουκ* = Christoph Willibald Gluck

Αν είναι να το γράψετε ξενικά, γράψτε τον σωστά.
http://www.bookpress.gr/multipress/eikastika-mousiki/klelia


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Γιοάχιμ Γκάουκ = Joachim Gauck
(ο νέος πρόεδρος της Γερμανίας)


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

*Nouriel Roubini* = Νούριελ Ρουμπίνι (ΟΧΙ Ρουμπινί)


----------



## Earion (Feb 23, 2012)

Ένας Εβραίος με ιρανικές ρίζες, που μεγάλωσε και σπούδασε στην Ιταλία, και πήγε στην Αμερική για μεταπτυχιακά, πώς προφέρεται; Κατά την αμερικάνικη, την ιταλική ή την πέρσικη συνήθεια; Εμάς φαίνεται πως μας κόλλησε το περσικό, όχι πως το ψάξαμε δηλαδή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 23, 2012)

Λογικά προφέρεται όπως τον προφέρουν στη χώρα του πρώτου του διαβατηρίου, οπότε στο παράδειγμά σου στη Ιταλία. Αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να προφέρεται όπως στη χώρα της τρέχουσας υπηκοότητάς του.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, εμείς αυτούνον 'δώ: _Gay-Lussac_, τον ελέγαμε _Γκε-Λισάκ_. Από πότε θεωρείται ορθό (κι εγέμισε το ιντερνέτιο) με _Γκέι-Λουσάκ_; Μιλάμε το διάβασα πρωινιάτικα «Γκέι-Λουσάκ» σε βιβλίο, λίσακσα κι είπα να το ψάξω — κι εξεπλάγην χειρότερα. Μπας κι έχω 'γώ λάθος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Βρε παιδιά, εμείς αυτούνον 'δώ: _Gay-Lussac_, τον ελέγαμε _Γκε-Λισάκ_. Από πότε θεωρείται ορθό (κι εγέμισε το ιντερνέτιο) με _Γκέι-Λουσάκ_; Μιλάμε το διάβασα πρωινιάτικα «Γκέι-Λουσάκ» σε βιβλίο, λίσακσα κι είπα να το ψάξω — κι εξεπλάγην χειρότερα. Μπας κι έχω 'γώ λάθος;



Ίσως από τότε που το ανέβασε στη Βικιπαίδεια κάποιος που νομίζει ότι όλα τα ονόματα διαβάζονται αγγλικά. (Παρατηρήστε ότι στο κείμενο το όνομα δεν αναφέρεται καν με ελληνική απόδοση.)


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2012)

Εμάς στο σχολείο μάς τον έλεγαν Γκέι- Λισάκ.

Αλλά πρέπει τέλος πάντων Ζαζ να προσαρμοστείς. Όχι μόνο όλοι μιλάνε αγγλικά στην Ελλάδα αλλά μιλάνε και τις τρίτες γλώσσες σα να είναι φρεσκοαφιχθέντες Αμερικανοί τουρίστες. 

Την περίοδο 1995-2000 ο αριθμός των Ελλήνων φοιτητών στην Αγγλία ήταν στα ύψη. Οι μισοί τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχουν εντυπωσιαστεί από την εκτυφλωτική λάμψη του _ξένου_ πανεπιστημίου; Οι μισοί τουλάχιστον δεν θα ήταν παιδιά που στο σχολείο όλα από το ένα αυτί έβγαιναν κι από το άλλο έμπαιναν, οπότε τον ΓΛ μάλλον τον πρωτοάκουσαν στο πανεπιστήμιο; Ε, συνδύασε λάμψη και ασχετοσύνη και πρώτη εμπειρία, να τι βγαίνει. 

Φαντάζομαι αντίστοιχα είχαν συμβεί με την Ιταλία όταν πήγαιναν ο Έλληνες εκεί για σπουδές. Είχα κάποιο δάσκαλο στην ηλεκτρονική στο πανεπιστήμιο που τα σύμβολα τα πρόφερε σαν γράμματα του ιταλικού αλφαβήτου, άκα, κου, τσι κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2012)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι στους αγγλόφωνους ακαδημαϊκούς και επιστημονικούς κύκλους, τα γαλλικά, ιταλικά, γερμανικά κλπ ονόματα διαβάζονται αγγλοπρεπώς;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εμάς στο σχολείο μάς τον έλεγαν Γκέι- Λισάκ.


Αυτό κι αν είναι ερμαφρόδιτο! Είσαι σίγουρη πως θυμάσαι* σωστά;

*Διότι ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι κατά δήλωσή σου: 


SBE said:


> Ναι, είμαι τόοοοσο παλιά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Ως ακόμα παλιότερος (μα πολύ παλιότερος) θυμάμαι ότι στη δική μου εποχή έγραφαν _*Γκαι-Λυσσάκ*_ και, πριν τη δική μου, *Γκαι-Λουσσάκ*. Ο Πάπυρος το έχει μισοαπλοποιήσει σε *Γκαι-Λυσάκ*. Γκέι δεν τον έχει κάνει κανένας.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Ε κι εγώ «Γκαι» τον είχα προλάβει στη γραφή (πρόσεξε το «τον _ελέγαμε_» στο αρχικό μου σχόλιο), καθότι τον πρωτόμαθα στην προ απλογραφήσεως εποχή.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτό κι αν είναι ερμαφρόδιτο! Είσαι σίγουρη πως θυμάσαι* σωστά;



100%
Και για την απορία του Δόχτορα: το γαλλικό u προφέρεται ου περίπου σα να βογγάς από τους πιο πολλούς, και στο ιντερνέτιο βλέπω: geɪləˈsæk; Fr. geɪlüˈsæk, ενώ εδώ το ακούς κι όλας απο αμερικανό ομιλητή.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

Για το γαλλικό u, πάντως, αυτό που βλέπεις να δίνεται ως γαλλική προφορά (δηλ. το ü) είναι ι/y, όχι ου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2012)

Κοπιπάστωση απο το ονλάιν Ουέμπστερ έκανα. Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιεί το σύμβολο από το διεθνές φωνητικό αλφάβητο, το /y/. Κι έτσι όπως το προφέρει η αμερικανίδα, γκέι λεσάκ, μου μοιάζει σαν εταιρεία που φτιάχνει ανδρικά τσαντάκια.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Ξέρουμε πάντως ότι οι Άγγλοι όλα αυτά τα γαλλικά ανοιχτά [e] τα προφέρουν [ei], π.χ. purée, précis. Έτσι και το "(le) gai Paris" το έκαναν "gay Paree" — και τρέχα γύρευε τι νόημα βγάζει ο καθένας σήμερα...


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2012)

Στην περίπτωση του Γκέι-Λισάκ δεν είχαν καν να σκεφτούν προφορά, το προφέρουν όπως θα το έλεγαν στη γλώσσα τους. 
Ομοίως μερικές φορές έχω ακούσει να προφέρουν το ανδρικό όνομα Guy αγγλιστί όταν αναφέρονται σε Γάλλους. Βεβαίως αυτό μπορεί να είναι ασχετοσύνη ή άποψη γλωσσική (αφού το έχουμε κι εμείς ίδιο το λέμε κατά τα δικά μας).


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2012)

*Juan Gris* (1887-1927) Χουάν Γκρις


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2012)

Πώς πιστεύετε ότι προφέρεται αυτό το όνομα; Εγώ έχω την τάση να το προφέρω Μπαπτί ή έστω Μπάπτι, αφού πρόκειται για Αμερικανό. Έχω δίκιο; Θα το προφέρατε "Μπαπτάι";

*Last name: Baptie*

This surname is usually described as being French, but more accurately should be said to be of Ancient Greek or Roman origins. It derives from the word "baptistes", a derivative of "baptein", a Greek word which translates as - to bathe or dip! The surname can itself be described as being "a play on words", in that it commemorates St John, the Baptist, who baptised people by fully immersing them in water, and thereby purifying their souls. The surname is now recorded in many forms, examples of which include Batisse, Bautiste, Bautista, Baptiste, Battista, Baptista,Titta, Baptist, Batistelli, Bastistini, Di Batista, and many others.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2012)

Αφού είδα γύρω στα τέσσερα γιουτιουμπάκια, βρήκα σε ένα από αυτά την προφορά Μπάπτι.

Άρα Baptie = Μπάπτι


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

_Μπάπτι_ με τάση να γίνει _Μπάτι_. Είναι το _Μπάπτιστ_ με κομμένη την κατάληξη. Αλλά, όπως βλέπουμε κι από τις άλλες γλώσσες και τον Μπατίστα, υπάρχει η τάση το -_πτ_- να γίνει -_τ_-. Στα ελληνικά πάλι θα το είχαμε κάνει _Μπάφτι_.


Χα χα, δεν είχα δει τη δική σου απάντηση...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2012)

Ο Γιάννης Χάρης σχολιάζει στο ιστολόγιό του κάποιες μεταγραφές της άτονης αγγλικής κατάληξης –*ey* των κύριων ονομάτων. Συγκεκριμένα η ενόχλησή του πρέπει να ξεκίνησε με τα «Τζορτζ Κλούνι» του διαδικτύου (4 για κάθε 10 «Τζορτζ Κλούνεϊ») και υπενθυμίζει ότι αυτόν τον ήχο, που είναι κάτι ανάμεσα σε [ι] και [έι], παραδοσιακά τον μεταγράφουμε –*εϊ*. 

Θα συμφωνήσω και θα προσθέσω μερικά ακόμα στοιχεία στην τεκμηρίωσή του. Αν πάτε στο forvo και αναζητήσετε παρόμοια ονόματα (σε άτονο –_ey_), το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τα προφέρουν με έναν ουδέτερο ήχο _ και, αν υπάρχει και φωνητική μεταγραφή, η κατάληξη είναι . 

Η πιο χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση είναι η Shirley, που ξέρουμε ότι προφέρεται [σέρλι] με παχύ «σ», αλλά μεταγράφεται Σίρλεϊ: Σίρλεϊ Μακλέιν και (διπλή δόση) Σίρλεϊ Μπάσεϊ. Ομοίως: Στάνλεϊ Κιούμπρικ, Σίντνεϊ Πουατιέ, Όντρεϊ Χέμπορν, Τζέιμς Κάγκνεϊ, Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ κ.ο.κ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι και ο Ντίσνεϊ προφέρεται [ντίζνι] στα αγγλικά.

Αυτό συμβαίνει και με τα κοινά ουσιαστικά: Βόλι λένε οι ξένοι, βόλεϊ λέμε εμείς. Και χόκεϊ και ζέρσεϊ (το… τζέρζι)._


----------



## bernardina (Apr 30, 2012)

Το θέμα του ασυνίζητου ey με έχει προβληματίσει πολλές φορές και τελικά τείνω να καταλήξω σε μια, τρόπον τινά, σολομώντεια (or the coward's way out  ) λύση. Με άλλα λόγια, επειδή το να ακούω Κλούνε-ι μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λανθασμένο/κακόηχο από το Κλούνι που τόσο ενόχλησε, σε όποια ονόματα έχει καθιερωθεί λόγω της πολύχρονης χρήσης το* εϊ* συνεχίζω να το διατηρώ, ενώ όπου πρωτοσυναντάται ή δεν αφορά κάποιο υπαρκτό πρόσωπο, το μετατρέπω στο ενοχλητικό -ι. Έτσι, θα γράψω _Σίρλεϊ Μακλέιν_, αλλά τη γκαρσόνα στη ντάινα της Αστόριας θα τη γράψω _Σέρλι._ Θα γράψω _Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ_, αλλά τον μαγκάκο από το Μπρονξ θα τον γράψω _Μάρλι_. (Αντίθετα- και ιδού μια εξαίρεση-, θα σχολιάσω το κόκκινο _ζέρσεϊ_ μπλουζάκι του πιτσιρικά από το Νιου _Τζέρσι. _ :inno:


Είπα και ελάλησα και αμαρτίαν ουκ έχω 
http://www.neurolingo.gr/el/technology/application_tools/hyphenator/synizesis.jsp :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2012)

Την περίπτωση της Νέας Υερσέης ήθελα κι εγώ να τη σχολιάσω ως περίπτωση που δείχνει ότι δεν πρέπει να είμαστε φανατικοί για αυτά πράγματα. Η χαλαρή προσέγγισή σου θα βρει αρκετούς φίλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Albert Mehrabian = Άλμπερτ Μεχραμπιάν

(με μια δόση μητσαρμενικά)


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

Μμμ. Το _Μεχραμπιάν_ για τον Γάλλο Ζορζ. Μήπως _Μεχράμπιαν_ για τον Αμερικανό, σαν τον Σαρόγιαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2012)

Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά: 

Από το Βήμα:
 Η λήξη της συνεργασίας με τον Αρμένιο *Ράφικ Μεχραμπιάν* βρήκε την ελληνική ομοσπονδία πυγμαχίας να αναζητεί στη Ρωσία, στην Κούβα [...]

Από την Καθημερινή:
[...]ότι θα διατηρήσει στη θέση του τον υπουργό Βιομηχανίας, *Αλί Ακμπάρ Μεχραμπιάν*, που θεωρείται στενός συνεργάτης του Αχμαντινετζάντ.

και, κυρίως:

Από τη Διαύγεια: ;)
Τροποποίηση της απόφασης έγκρισης των περιβαλλοντικών όρων για την εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία εργαστηρίου, λόγω αλλαγής του αντικειμένου δραστηριότητας από κατασκευή παιχνιδιών, σε κατασκευή διακοσμητικών κουκλών και άλλων παρόμοιων αντικειμένων του κ. _*Άρεν Μεχραμπιάν*_ στη Θαλασσιά, Ξάνθης.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2012)

Όλοι αυτοί είναι ανατολικά των Παρισίων. Αυτός που είναι δυτικά των Παρισίων είναι Μεχράμπιαν (Μερέιμπιαν, για να ακριβολογούμε). Άλλωστε ο Μήτσος και τον Σαρόγιαν τον λέει Σαρογιάν. Οπότε προχώρα μητσικά.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] στη Θαλασσιά, Ξάνθης.


Εκείνο το *Θαλασσιά, Ξάνθης *είναι καταπωσλέν: "Athena, Georgia";
Γιατί εγώ ήξερα τη Θαλασσιά Ξάνθης (και μια ξανθιά από την Ξάνθη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

*Αναπάντεχος Ελληνικός Θρίαμβος!* (της Αγλ. Κρεμέζη, από το Protagon, σήμερα)

Οι οινοπαραγωγοί κατάφεραν να εντυπωσιάσουν την ομάδα δύστροπων ειδικών της New York Times, υπό τον Eric Asimov*, που αφιέρωσε μεγάλο κομμάτι-παρουσίαση στα "Ελληνικά Κόκκινα κρασιά"! [...]

Συνεχίστε εκεί για το οινολογικό μέρος. Εγώ έφερα τον σύνδεσμο εδώ (και όχι π.χ. στα Εφήμερα ή στα *Εσιόδοξα) για το επόμενο απόσπασμα του άρθρου:

[...] Μια σημαντική παρατήρηση του Asimov είναι πως οι Ελληνες παραγωγοί θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν σε μια ομοιόμορφη λατινοποίηση (transliteration) των ελληνικών ποικιλιών. Eίναι xinomavro ή xynomavro, και mandelaria ή mantilaria, αναρωτιέται ο δημοσιογράφος, και παρατηρεί ότι συχνά ακόμα και στην ίδια ετικέτα βρίσκει κανείς την ποικιλία να γράφεται με διαφορετική ορθογραφία... [...]

__________________
* Ανιψιός του Άιζακ...


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2012)

Ναι, θα πρέπει να γράψω κάποιο κειμενάκι που θα αρχίζει «Dear readers of things Greek and Greek transliterations. In case you have ever crossed Piraeus looking for Pireás (or the other way round) or wondered why your friend Yannis has recently been spelling his name Yani, let me try to explain...» Θα τελειώνει με το πώς καταφέρνουμε να γράφουμε Hellas το Greece. 
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2012)

Ναύαρχος William Halsey

Ψηφίστε (επιλογές διαθέσιμες στο νέτι):

Κάλπη 1η:
(α) Γουίλιαμ
(β) Ουίλιαμ
(γ) Μπιλ
(δ) "Μπουλ"

Κάλπη 2η:
(α) Χόλσι
(β) Χάλσι
(γ) Χόλσεϊ
(δ) Χάλσεϊ
(ε) Χάλσεϋ

Κάλπη 3η:
(α) Ναύαρχος
(β) Στόλαρχος Αρχιναύαρχος (ήταν Fleet Admiral, πεντάστερος)

(Εγώ ψήφισα Στόλαρχος Αρχιναύαρχος Γουίλιαμ Χόλσι, αλλά φεύγω πριν εμφανιστούν Ρογήρος και Εαρίον).


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2012)

Η τυποποίηση του ονόματος είναι απαραίτητη για ένα εξαγωγικό προϊόν. Ειδικά όταν περιλαμβάνει δύσκολες λέξεις. 
Όμως, δεν υπάρχει κανένα επιμελητήριο, κανένας σύνδεσμος οινοπαραγωγών, που να ασχολείται με αυτά;

_Και μια που το'φερε η κουβέντα, στη Ν. Αφρική μας είπαν ότι πριν το '94 η χώρα είχε μόνο δέκα οινοποιίες γιατί δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα εξαγωγής για τους γνωστούς πολιτικούς λόγους. Σήμερα έχει περίπου 300 εταιρείες και καλλιεργούνται λίγο περισσότερα στρέμματα από την Ελλάδα (με τη διαφορά ότι εκεί υπάρχει αυξητική τάση, ενώ στην Ελλάδα οι καλλιεργήσιμες εκτάσεις μειώνονται)._


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2012)

Τα δύο λου μου έφαγες δόκτορα!


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ ψήφισα Στόλαρχος Αρχιναύαρχος Γουίλιαμ Χόλσι


Καλά είσαι. Ο Πάπυρος (που θυμίζω ότι κρατά τα μακρά φωνήεντα αλλά όχι τα διπλά σύμφωνα) τον έχει _Γουίλιαμ Χώλσυ_. Βέβαια, η εναλλακτική προφορά _Χόλζι_ πρέπει να είναι αυτή που προτιμούν στην Αμερική αν κρίνω και από τον διευθυντή του φερώνυμου σχολείου. Όχι Μπουλ, όπως δεν θα πούμε επίσημα Τεντ τον Θεόδωρο Ρούζβελτ. 

Ενδιαφέρον έχει που το Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary έβαλε προφορά κυριωνύμων. Εκεί θα δούμε και τον καρδινάλιο Γούλζι (_Γούλσυ_ στον Πάπυρο):
http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/wolsey


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2012)

Ο νέος Γάλλος πρόεδρος, Φρανσουά Ολάντ, διόρισε σήμερα πρωθυπουργό τον επικεφαλής των σοσιαλιστών βουλευτών, *Ζαν Μαρκ Ερό*, 62 ετών...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_15/05/2012_442243

Κανένας δεν βλέπω να τον έχει γράψει ακόμα με κάτι πιο αντιστρέψιμο, δηλαδή _Αιρώ_. Με κανένα από τα δύο δεν φτάνετε γρήγορα στο *Jean-Marc Ayrault*.

Στη Wikipedia βλέπετε και τη φάτσα του μια και η Καθημερινή προτίμησε να δώσει φωτογραφία του γενικού γραμματέα του Μεγάρου των Ηλυσίων, *Πιερ Ρενέ Λεμάς (Pierre-René Lemas)*, καθώς κάνει τη σχετική ανακοίνωση.

Τον Ολάντ τον έχουμε;
*Φρανσουά Ολάντ * François Hollande


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2012)

Το Αιρώ δύσκολα θα το δούμε, λόγω του ότι μοιάζει με το αναιρώ, με το αίρω κλπ. Βεβαίως θα αίρει τας αμαρτίας του Ολάντ ο Αιρώ, αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε κι όλας.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα γνωρίζετε ότι το επώνυμο τού *Edgar Allan Poe* προφέρεται *Πόου*, αλλά έχει καθιερωθεί να το μεταγράφουμε *Πόε*. Έριξα μια ματιά στα βιβλία της Biblionet και ελάχιστοι έχουν προτιμήσει το _Πόου_. Ακόμα και ο Πάπυρος έχει λήμμα στο *Πόε* και μάλιστα δεν αναφέρει, όπως το συνηθίζει σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ποια είναι η σωστή προφορά.

Τώρα πληροφορήθηκα από γνωστό συναθροιστήρι ότι ο *Daniel Defoe*, δημιουργός του (τέλεια εξελληνισμένου) Ροβινσώνα Κρούσου, έχει λήμμα στη Βικιπαίδεια με τίτλο «Ντάνιελ Νταφόε»!

Η πρώτη συλλαβή του επωνύμου του Άγγλου συγγραφέα είναι σαν το _de_- του _delivery_: [dɪ'fəʊ].

Στα δικά μου τα χρόνια θυμάμαι ότι τον μεταγράφανε *Ντεφόε*, σαν τον Πόε. Αν πας τώρα στον Πάπυρο, στο _Ντεφόε_ σε στέλνει σε λήμμα *Ντηφόου*, με ένα –η– λες και είναι μακρό το [ɪ]! 

Στη biblionet επικρατεί χαλαρότητα:
*Ντεφόε, Ντιφόου, Ντε Φόε* (Το τρίτο, καλύτερα να το ξεχάσουμε.)
Κανένας ωστόσο δεν έγραψε Νταφόε (ή Ντηφόου). Να δείτε που τον μπέρδεψαν με τον ηθοποιό, τον *Willem Dafoe*.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2012)

Θυμάμαι κάτι παλιά βιβλία, Δανιήλ Δεφόε. 

ΥΓ ε, μα πια! Απλοποίηση στην ορθογραφία ο ένας, εκσυγχρονισμός ο άλλος, το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μπερδευόμαστε χειρότερα.


Προσθήκη Νίκελ:
http://www1.rizospastis.gr/page.do?publDate=2/4/2006&id=6582&pageNo=3&direction=1
Δανιήλ Δεφόε. Και με εικόνα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Earion said:


> του είδους του *Μπίοβουλφ*


Πριν από χρόνια είχα αναρωτηθεί:Η εφημερίδα _metro _αναφέρεται στο _Beowulf _και το αποδίδει ως "*Μπέογουλφ*". Παλιά σ' έναν Πάπυρο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, νομίζω το είχα δει "Μπήογουλφ". Αλλά η απλογράφηση στη δεύτερη περίπτωση θα απαιτούσε "*Μπίογουλφ*". Ιδέες για την προτιμώμενη μεταγραφή;​.
Μου είχε απαντήσει τότε ο Νίκελ:Πρώτα απ' όλα, ποια είναι η αγγλική προφορά; Η επικρατούσα, σύμφωνα με τρία λεξικά προφοράς, είναι [μπέιογουλφ]. Κάπου εκεί παίζει και η Wikipedia (πάντως όχι στο [μπίο], που δέχεται σαν δεύτερη προφορά το Cambridge English Pronouncing Dictionary). Ο Πάπυρος το κάνει *Μπήβουλφ *(ο Πάπυρος διακρίνει τα μακρά φωνήεντα και καταργεί τα διπλά σύμφωνα) και ο Δρανδάκης *Μπέοβουλφ*. Το «Μπήο» είναι απαράδεκτο σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες απλοποίησης (δεν ξέρω άλλωστε ελληνική λέξη με «ήο»), αλλά και το *Μπήβουλφ *(με δύο λάθη προφοράς). Το ακριβές *Μπέιογουλφ *δεν το λέει κανένας (και δεν υπάρχει λόγος). Εγώ (μαζί με πάρα πολλούς άλλους) θα προτιμούσα το *Μπέογουλφ*.​.
Οπότε με αφορμή το σημερινό σχόλιο του Εάριον που τσιτάρισα πιο πάνω, ας το λήξουμε κι αυτό το θέμα. Γνώμες! :)


----------



## Earion (Jun 26, 2012)

Λοιπόν, Ζαζ, δεν έχω επί του θέματος καμιά σχηματισμένη γνώμη. Όταν πήγα να γράψω το όνομα, το μόνο που ήθελα ήταν να μη το γράψω με λατινικά. Σκέφτηκα γρήγορα όχι πώς το προφέρουν σήμερα (που δεν το γνωρίζω), αλλά πώς θα προφερόταν στα αγγλοσαξονικά...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 26, 2012)

Μπέογουλφ το είχα γράψει σε ένα βιβλίο που μετέφραζα, έτσι το άφησαν επιμελητής και διορθωτής, οπότε θα το κρατήσω. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 26, 2012)

Κι εγώ ψηφίζω τη λύση Μπέογουλφ που και συνηθισμένη μεταγραφή είναι και τη συναίνεση του Μήτσου θα έχει.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

Με πρόλαβε ο Εάριον αλλά θα έλεγα κι εγώ, πώς το προφέρανε την εποχή του;
Αλλά όπως φαίνεται από τις απαγγελίες, είναι όπως και σήμερα (με λιγότερες αμερικανιές, να κάνουμε όλα τα e ι κλπ), όπως θα δείτε στο γιουτουμπάκι, Μπέογουλφ


----------



## Earion (Jun 27, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το ακριβές *Μπέιογουλφ *δεν το λέει κανένας (και δεν υπάρχει λόγος).



Ε, όχι και *Μπέιογουλφ*! Θα το παρακούσει κανένας και θα πει Μπέηογλου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Πρέπει να είναι πολύ βικιόζος ο συντάκτης του άρθρου της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας για τον Gaston Jean Baptiste de France, duc d'Orléans, parfois nommé Gaston d'Orléans (στα αγγλικά: Gaston, Duke of Orléans). Στη Βικιπαίδεια είναι γραμμένος «Γκαστών της Ορλεάνης».

Η γαλλική _Gascogne_ (στα αγγλικά _Gascony_) έγινε _Γασκωνία_ στο εξελληνισμό της για να κάνει παρέα στη Λακωνία, και έτσι και ο ντ' Αρτανιάν ήταν Γασκώνος με -ω-. Αλλά κανένας *Γκαστόν* δεν έγινε ποτέ Γαστώνος ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, Γκαστώνος, και ελπίζω το _Γκαστών_ να μην είναι η αρχή καμιάς μόδας για να έχει παρέα ο... Ξενοφών.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Εντάξει, μόνο στον τίτλο έχει επελάσει ο Ξενοφών, στην πρώτη γραμμή του κειμένου επιστρέφει το όμικρον. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2012)

Τουλάχιστον έμεινε ανεπηρέαστος ο Γκαστόνε: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gladstone_Gander#Gladstone_Gander


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Εντάξει, μόνο στον τίτλο έχει επελάσει ο Ξενοφών, στην πρώτη γραμμή του κειμένου επιστρέφει το όμικρον. :)



Για να μαθαίνεις τα κόλπα: Κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος, ίσως επειδή μας διαβάζει, έκανε την αλλαγή:
http://el.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Γκαστών_της_Ορλεάνης&diff=3430501&oldid=3202252


(Δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τον τίτλο γιατί θέλει γραφειοκρατία...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Και πριν από 5 λεπτά ο Mimis Amimitos έκανε ανακατεύθυνση και τώρα πηγαίνουμε στον *Γκαστόν της Ορλεάνης*.

:clap:


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2012)

Ηρεμήστε, άλλαξε και ο τίτλος. :inno:
Ας μην το είχε η Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια με όμικρον... 

Διαβάζω ότι το όνομα πιθανόν να έχει δώσει το τοπωνύμιο *Γαστούνη*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...]Διαβάζω ότι το όνομα πιθανόν να έχει δώσει το τοπωνύμιο *Γαστούνη*.



Τι Λωζάννη, τι Κοζάνη, τι Γαστούνη, τι Ορλεάνη, έλα μωρέ, το ίδιο κάνει.


----------



## psifio (Jul 20, 2012)

Γεια σας!
Να το βάλω εδώ, να το κάνω ξεχωριστό νήμα; Τέλος πάντων, το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής: ο Matthaeus Vindocinensis, ή Matthew of Vendôme αγγλιστί, Γάλλος ποιητής του δωδεκάτου αιώνα, έχει μεταγραφεί κάπως στην Ελληνική;
Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2012)

Δεν τον βλέπω στα κιτάπια μου ούτε την πόλη εξελληνισμένη από το λατινικό Vindocinum, οπότε το ασφαλέστερο: *Ματθαίος της Βαντόμ*. «Της Βαντόμ» καλύτερο από το «του Βαντόμ» (παρότι το δεύτερο έχει πολύ περισσότερες γκουγκλιές). Και «Βαντόμ» αντί για «Βαντώμ», λόγω απλοποίησης.


----------



## psifio (Jul 20, 2012)

Μερσί μποκού!


----------



## psifio (Jul 21, 2012)

Καλημέρα, ξανά.
Ζητώ τα φώτα σας, για να μην καταλήξουν οι έρμοι στη στρατιά των ανυπάρκτων:

Hermanus Allemanus ή αγγλιστί Herman the German, μεταφραστής του 13ου αιώνα. Τον βρίσκω στον τύπο ως Χέρμαν Γερμανό, αλλά μάλλον θα υπάρχει και εξελληνισμένο το όνομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2012)

Χέρμαν = Αρμίνιος = Γερμανός, φυσικά :) (όπως στο Παλαιών Πατρών Γερμανός). Αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι κατοχυρωμένο, θα προτείνω επιλογή μεταξύ των Χερμάνους Αλεμάνους και Χέρμαν *ο* Γερμανός. Αν ισχύει όμως αυτό που γράφει η γουίκη:



wikipedia said:


> *Hermannus Alemannus (Herman the German)* translated Arabic philosophical works into Latin. He worked at the Toledo School of Translators around the middle of the thirteenth century (from approximately 1240 to 1256) and is almost certainly to be identified with the Hermannus who was bishop of Astorga in León from 1266 until his death in 1272.



ίσως βρούμε πώς μεταφέρθηκε αυτό το ισπανικό όνομα επισκόπων στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2012)

Το λατινικό πάντως μεταφέρεται σαν *Ερμάνος* (με δασεία, τότε). Νιώθω περισσότερη ασφάλεια με το *Ερμάνος ο Γερμανός*.


----------



## psifio (Jul 21, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο. :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

sarant said:


> Νέο θύμα της σιλικόνης, και όχι από τα αμελητέα, ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στη σημερινή Καθημερινή.
> 
> ως διοικητής της στρατιωτικής ακαδημίας του Γουέστ Πόιντ το 1855 απέβαλε διά παντός από τη σχολή έναν μπουμπούνα ονόματι Τζέιμς Μακνίλ Χουίστλερ, επειδή σε διαγώνισμα στη Χημεία έγραψε ο αθεόφοβος ότι η σιλικόνη είναι αέριο, και έτσι, χωρίς να το ξέρει, ο Λι άνοιξε τον δρόμο για να αποκτήσουν οι Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες τον πρώτο σημαντικό ζωγράφο τους
> 
> ...



Με την ευκαιρία: Το επώνυμο του James Abbott McNeill Whistler προφέρεται όπως θα προφερόταν ο... σφυριχτής, Γουίσλερ [ˈwɪslə]. Ο Πάπυρος και το gnosinet.gr τον έχουν Χουίσλερ. Το Γκουγκλ μού δίνει καμιά 200αριά Γουίσλερ και κάπου 500 Γουίστλερ. Πριν πω τίποτα για τη μάνα του, εσείς ποια μεταγραφή προτιμάτε; (Για να ξέρουν και στη Βικιπαίδεια, όταν θα αποφασίσουν να γράψουν γι' αυτόν.)

Α, ναι: Γουίσλερ σε Καθημερινή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2012)

Γουίσλερ


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2012)

Γουίσλερ.
Και τι να πεις για την καημένη τη μανούλα του έτσι που την κατάντησε αυτός...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 22, 2012)

Κι άλλος σφυριχτής


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2012)

Πολλοί ξεφεύγουν με το _Ουίσλερ_. Άλλωστε και τον Walt Whitman, που προφέρεται Γουίτμαν, πολλοί τον γράφουν _Ουίτμαν_ (και σε βιβλία) αλλά ο Πάπυρος τον έχει _Χουίτμαν_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2012)

Ε, στον Πάπυρο πίνουν Χουάιτ Χορς φαίνεται... (Οι υπόλοιποι το προτιμούν Ουάιτ.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πολλοί ξεφεύγουν με το _Ουίσλερ_. Άλλωστε και τον Walt Whitman, που προφέρεται Γουίτμαν, πολλοί τον γράφουν _Ουίτμαν_ (και σε βιβλία) αλλά ο Πάπυρος τον έχει _Χουίτμαν_.


Do you like Walt Whitman? 
Yes, I like Walt Whitman very much... Importante, una finestra in prigione, no? 




bernardina said:


> Κι άλλος σφυριχτής


Ω τονε, χαρώ τονε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2012)

*Eric Idle* = Έρικ Άιντλ
http://www.forvo.com/word/eric_idle/#en
Άγγλος κωμικός, μέλος των Μόντι Πάιθον (ΟΧΙ Πάιθονς)

(Το είπαν λάθος στην τελετή λήξης των Oλυμπιακών, το έγραψαν λάθος στο in.gr, αλλά όταν είδα *Ιντλ και από τη Βένα, είπα να το προσθέσω εδώ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

*Jim Sturgess* = Τζιμ Στέρτζες

Άγγλος ηθοποιός, προφορά του ονόματός του εδώ: http://el.forvo.com/word/jim_sturgess/#en

Όχι Τζιμ Στάργκες, που είδα στο πρόγραμμα ενός (συνδρομητικού, κιόλας) καναλιού...


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

John Sturges = Τζον Στέρτζες

Υπάρχει και ο σκηνοθέτης, με ένα τελικό s.

John Eliot Sturges (January 3, 1910 – August 18, 1992) was an American film director. His movies include_ Bad Day at Black Rock_ (1955), _Gunfight at the O.K. Corral_ (1957), _The Magnificent Seven_ (1960), _The Great Escape_ (1963) and _Ice Station Zebra_ (1968).


----------



## Earion (Sep 17, 2012)

*Christopher Montague Woodhouse* = Κρίστοφερ Μόνταγκιου Γουντχάους (1917-2001)

ή Ευάγγελος Χρήστου ή συνταγματάρχης Κρις. Για τους φίλους, "Monty" (Μόντυ). Υπαρχηγός και στη συνέχεια αρχηγός της Βρετανικής Στρατιωτικής Αποστολής στα βουνά της κατεχόμενης Ελλάδας (1942-1944), πρωταγωνιστής της σύγχρονης ελληνικής ιστορίας σε μια από τις πιο κρίσιμες καμπές της, και αφηγητής, πολλαπλώς, της ιστορίας.

Όχι Γουντχάουζ, ούτε Γούντχαουζ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Τον είχα γνωρίσει τον Κρις σε κάποια συγκέντρωση για την Αντίσταση. Στα αγγλικά βέβαια ο τόνος είναι στην πρώτη συλλαβή και θα το προτιμούσα *Γούντχαους*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
*Aconcagua* = Ακονκάγκουα

Η προφορά του, όπως φαίνεται στη Wikipedia (Aconcagua, Spanish pronunciation: [akoŋˈkaɣwa]) και ακούγεται στο forvo, αποδίδεται Ακονκά(γ)ουα, αλλά μάλλον επικρατεί το ολίγον μητσικό _Ακονκάγκουα_ (που έχει 433 ατόφιες γκουγκλιές έναντι 38 του _Ακονκάγουα_ και 4 του _Ακονκάουα_).

Αφορμή από εκεί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως το λέω _Ακονγκάουα _— και βλέπω πως τελικά είμαι με τη δεύτερη σε δημοφιλία προφορά. :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Σ' αυτή τη γραφή καθόλου δεν πήγε ο νους μου, Ζαζ. Ναι, δεύτερη, αλλά με 40 διακριτά ευρήματα, προηγείται μόλις με διαφορά στήθους (2 ευρήματα) από την τρίτη που έχει 38. Ποσοτικά όλα αυτά βέβαια, αφού για την ποιοτική διάσταση δεν έχω τώρα τον χρόνο να το ξετινάξω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2012)

*Eric Hobsbawm* Προφέρεται ['hɒbz.bɔːm, χόμπσμπομ] (Forvo) (και δεν μπορεί να προφέρεται διαφορετικά). Ωστόσο, εδώ έχει επικρατήσει το μητσικό *Έρικ Χομπσμπάουμ*.

Από σημείωμα του Ν. Σαραντάκου:

Καημένε Χόμπσμπομ (ή Χομπσμπάουμ), τι σού ’μελλε να πάθεις

Το αν ο διάσημος βρετανός ιστορικός Eric Hobsbawm πρέπει να μεταγραφεί στα ελληνικά ‘Χόμπσμπομ’ ή ‘Χόμπσμπαουμ’ ή ‘Χομπσμπάουμ’, είναι ένα ζήτημα που σηκώνει κάμποση συζήτηση. Το ‘Χόμπσμπομ’ αποδίδει πιστότερα την πραγματική προφορά του ονόματος στα αγγλικά αλλά το ‘Χόμπσμπαουμ’ ή το ‘Χομπσμπάουμ’ χρησιμοποιούνται συχνότερα στην πράξη· επιπλέον, ο πατέρας του ιστορικού λεγόταν Hobsbaum και το όνομα πήρε τη σημερινή του μορφή από λάθος του κλητήρα του βρετανικού προξενείου της Αλεξάνδρειας, οπότε η απόδοση ‘Χόμπσμπαουμ’ διασώζει κάτι από την αρχική μορφή του ονόματος (αν και οι γερμανομαθείς θα αναγνωρίσουν ότι η πραγματικά αρχική μορφή πρέπει να ήταν Obstbaum, δηλαδή φρουτόδεντρος). Στα περισσότερα βιβλία του Χ., μεταξύ των οποίων και στην αυτοβιογραφία του, χρησιμοποιείται ο τύπος Χόμπσμπαουμ ή Χομπσμπάουμ, αν και κάποια άλλα, όπως αυτό που θα δούμε εδώ, «λύνουν» το γρίφο πετώντας τον στη μούρη του αναγνώστη, δηλαδή γράφουν λατινικά το όνομα, Hobsbawm, κι ας κόψει το λαιμό του ο αναγνώστης να βρει πώς προφέρεται ο ευλογημένος. Και βέβαια, στο εξώφυλλο όλα (μάλλον) τα βιβλία γράφουν το όνομα του συγγραφέα στα αγγλικά, θεωρώντας προφανώς πως αυτοί που το φορούν, ξέρουν και να το προφέρουν, όπως έλεγε μια παλιά διαφήμιση για ένα δυσκολοπρόφερτο και απίστευτα ακριβό ελβετικό ρολόι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 1, 2012)

Benjamin Netanyahu Μπενιαμίν Νετανιάχου κουχί Μπέντζαμιν που τον λέει ο δημοσιογράφος του Μέγκα


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο πώς τα γράφουμε αλλά και πώς τα προφέρουμε. Μου φαινόταν αστείο που άκουγα σήμερα στο δελτίο του Mega να λένε για τη «λίστα Λανγκάρντ» (για τη Lagarde, που γράφεται Λαγκάρντ). Αλλά δεν ξεχνάω ότι κάποτε το πινγκ πονγκ το γράφαμε _πιγκ πογκ_. Και πόσοι αλήθεια προφέρουν [Πανγκανίνι] τον Παγκανίνι;


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 4, 2012)

Κι ο Μπενίνι είναι Μπενίνjι (σαν το πρώτο νι στην Μανιάνι).


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2012)

JimAdams said:


> Κι ο Μπενίνι είναι Μπενίνjι (σαν το πρώτο νι στην Μανιάνι).


Α, όχι, ο αθηναϊκός λόγος δεν κάνει τέτοιες διαφοροποιήσεις. Εδώ δεν έχω μιλήσει ποτέ σε παρέα για τον Montaigne  (μόνο για τον Ρακίνα τούς μιλάω  ) για να μη χρειαστεί να τον πω Montaigne στη μέση των ελληνικών μου (και πώς να τον πεις Μοντένι; ). Στο σπίτι μας, τις 999 στις χίλιες φορές που μιλάμε ελληνικά, τον Shakespeare τον προφέρουμε Σέξπιρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2012)

Στο σπίτι μου, πάλι, τον Αϊνστάιν τον λέμε Άινσταϊν. :twit:


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2012)

Ακόμα και σε αγγλικό κείμενο να το βρείτε, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι η μεταγραφή του ονόματος κάποιου μεγάλου, αλλά ας πούμε ενός αεροδρομίου που έχει πάρει το όνομά του, δεν δικαιολογείστε να τα μεταγράφετε όλα λες και είναι αγγλικά. Σκεφτείτε, ψάξτε να βρείτε, πώς τα λένε συνήθως οι άλλοι:

*Charles de Gaulle* = Σαρλ ντε Γκολ (ή Κάρολος, ή ντε Γκωλ)
(Paris-)Charles de Gaulle Airport = Αεροδρόμιο Σαρλ ντε Γκολ

(Όχι, αεροδρόμιο *Τσαρλς ντε Γκολ!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Εδώ δεν ξέρω πώς χώθηκε ο Μήτσος. Τι εννοώ; Εννοώ ότι βρίσκω στον Πάπυρο το όνομα της ολλανδικής λίμνης *IJsselmeer* στο λήμμα _*Άισελμεερ*_. Δίπλα στο _Άισελμεερ_ γράφει «ορθή προφορά _Έισελμεερ_». Και γιατί δεν το βάζετε κατευθείαν στο _Έισελμεερ_; Είναι καμιά πασίγνωστη λίμνη να μη θέλουμε να μπερδέψουμε τον κόσμο;

Τι γυρεύω με την ολλανδική λίμνη; Είναι η πρώτη λέξη που βρίσκω που πρέπει να γράφουμε, λέει, με κεφαλαίο τα πρώτα _δύο_ γράμματα.

The internal capitalization in the spelling is because IJ is a digraph in Dutch, possibly a ligature, and sometimes considered a single letter.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IJsselmeer

Μα και στα αγγλικά πρέπει να το γράφουμε έτσι; Στα ελληνικά δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Είπαμε: ή Άι~ ή Έι~.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

Μέρι/Μαίρη Σαράτ = Mary Surratt


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2012)

Με χαρά μου διαπιστώνω ότι η Βικιπαίδεια δεν έχει πάγια πολιτική αντιστρέψιμης μεταγραφής των ονομάτων. Βλέπω ότι ο Ροντέν, τον οποίο τιμά σήμερα το Google (ο Ροντέν γεννήθηκε στις 12/11/1840), είναι *Ογκίστ Ροντέν* στη Βικιπαίδεια. (Στο Google η σχέση των _Ωγκύστ_ προς τα _Ογκίστ_ είναι 1:3.)


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Ανακάλυψα από συναθροιστήρι ότι στη Βικιπαίδεια η διάσημη Αμερικανίδα ζωγράφος αναφέρεται ως Τζώρτζια Ο'Κήφι και δυστυχώς συμφωνούν διάφοροι συντάκτες ότι έτσι προφέρεται το όνομα. Φαντασιοπληξίες!

Σύμφωνα με το forvo, διάφορα βίντεο, λεξικά προφοράς, το OALD ή τον Πάπυρο, η προφορά είναι /əʊˈkiːf/.

Διαλέξτε μεταγραφή:

*Georgia O'Keeffe* Τζόρτζια Ο'Κιφ, Τζώρτζια Ο'Κηφ


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

*Reuters (news agency)* = το Ρόιτερ, το (ειδησεογραφικό) πρακτορείο Ρόιτερ

Με αφορμή μια συζήτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου:
Το πρακτορείο Ρόιτερ είναι δημιούργημα του Γερμανού επιχειρηματία Πάουλ Ρόιτερ, που ίδρυσε το πρακτορείο στο Λονδίνο ως πρακτορείο οικονομικών ειδήσεων αρχικά (το 1851) ενώ ο ίδιος έγινε Βρετανός υπήκοος το 1857. Παρότι το πρακτορείο στις διάφορες εταιρικές επωνυμίες του κουβαλούσε την απόστροφο για πολλά χρόνια, όπως φαίνεται σε παλιά έντυπα, π.χ. Reuter’s Telegram Company, Reuter’s Ltd, έχασε κάποια στιγμή την απόστροφο (τη δεκαετία του 1960, αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και σήμερα, στις ιστοσελίδες της νέας μητρικής εταιρείας (της Thomson Reuters), ακόμα και οι παλιότερες επωνυμίες της εταιρείας αναγράφονται χωρίς απόστροφο!

Στην Ελλάδα παλιότερα γράφαμε *Ρώυτερ*, σήμερα κάποιοι διατηρούν το «υ» και γράφουν *Ρόυτερ* (έτσι και στον Πάπυρο) ενώ ο απλοποιημένος τύπος είναι *Ρόιτερ*. Δεν μπορούμε ωστόσο να θεωρήσουμε λάθος το να πει κανείς σήμερα «πρακτορείο Ρόιτερς». 

Με την ευκαιρία: Στις σελίδες του πρακτορείου θα βρούμε γλωσσικό οδηγό για δημοσιογράφους. Το λήμμα για την _apostrophe_ γράφει (του διόρθωσα 10 λάθη!):

*apostrophes:* Use the apostrophe according to the following rules, unless to do so would lead to a word that looked or sounded very strange.
Singular words and plural words not ending in s form the possessive by adding ’s, e.g. Boeing’s new airliner, the children’s books. Plural words already ending in s form the possessive by adding the apostrophe alone, e.g. the soldiers’ weapons. There is usually no problem about using the apostrophe with words ending in s. Τhe class’s performance, the princesses’ return, Shultz’s car are all acceptable because they can be pronounced easily. Some words would look or sound so odd, e.g. Paris’s reputation, Tunis’s main prison or Woolworths’s results, that it is best to write your way out of trouble. Recast such phrases, e.g. the son of the Dukasises, the reputation of Paris, the main prison in Tunis and results from Woolworths. Companies which end in s like Qantas or Optus might also appear ugly with the ’s possessive. The best option is to avoid it if possible. Reuters does not take an apostrophe, the only exception being in connection with the founder’s name, e.g. Reuter’s birthplace in Kassel. Note that it’s is a contraction of it is. The possessive form of it is its. Do not use an apostrophe in for example the 1990s or abbreviations such as NCOs. Joint possession: use the possessive form only after the last word if ownership is joint, e.g. Fred and Sylvia’s apartment, but the possessive of both words if the objects are individually owned, e.g. Fred’s and Sylvia’s books.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2012)

Ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο που, κάποια στιγμή, ήταν γνωστό παρ' ημίν ως *Ρέουτερ*. :)


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2012)

Ερώτηση: όταν μεταγράφουμε στα ελληνικά επωνυμίες επιχειρήσεων που περιέχουν απόστροφο: Lloyd's, Christie's, Sotheby's (δηλαδή όχι όπως με το Reuters, όπου η απόστροφος έχει απαλειφθεί) διατηρούμε την απόστροφο;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Δες και τη συζήτηση στους Lloyd's και ας κάνουμε ένα καλό νηματάκι, για το οποίο θα προσθέσουμε σύνδεσμο εδώ και εκεί και εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2012)

*Λίμνη Ίρι* (αντιστρέψιμο: *Λίμνη Ήρι*, λανθασμένο: *Λίμνη Έρι*): *Lake Erie*

Ίρι: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Νέα_Υόρκη_(πολιτεία)
Ήρι: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Λίμνη_Ήρι


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2013)

*John Buchan* = *Τζον* (ή Τζων) *Μπάκαν*

Σαφής η προφορά του ονόματος εδώ και εδώ, κι όχι *Μπιούκαν, όπως επιμένουν εδώ και στη Biblionet και στις εκδόσεις του (μοναδικού --μάλλον-- γνωστού στην Ελλάδα) βιβλίου του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Ήταν ατυχέστατο το _Φάλερ_ που είδα στο όνομα του *Ρίτσαρτ Μπάκμινστερ Φούλερ* (Richard Buckminster Fuller).

Με την ευκαιρία: Προφέρουμε
full, bull, pull, με «ου».
cull, dull, gull, hull, lull, mull, null, με «α».


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Earion said:


> *John Buchan* = *Τζον* (ή Τζων) *Μπάκαν*



Για το Μπιούκαν φταίει η παρεμφερής οικογένεια Buchanan, που προφέρεται Μπιουκάναν ή Μπάκαναν, ανάλογα αν είναι Άγγλος, Αμερικανός ή Σκωτσέζος ο ομιλητής (κι όχι απ'όλους τους Σκωτσέζους).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 21, 2013)

*Jeroen Dijsselbloem* = Γερούν Νταϊσελμπλούμ (εκεί το τονίζει ο ίδιος...)

Ακριβής ολλανδική προφορά στο φόρβο.

Jeroen (Γερούν) είναι η ολλανδική μορφή του ονόματος Ιερώνυμος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

...
_βλ._ και Jeroen Dejonckheere.


----------



## lil (Feb 17, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι στο σωστό thread ή αν η απορία που θα θέσω έχει απαντηθεί σε άλλο σημείο, πάντως νομίζω ότι επανέρχομαι με ένα γνωστό πρόβλημα: μετάφραση "Δημήτριος" => Demetrios, Demitrios ή Dimitris; Eleni ή Helen; Τι γίνεται με το Δαυίδ; Θα γίνει David;


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2013)

Άμα είναι Δημήτριος, θα γίνει Demetrios στα επίσημα έγγραφα. 
Άμα πρόκειται για το βαφτιστήρι μου το Δημητράκη, που μεγαλώνει σε αγγλόφωνο περιβάλλον, οι αγγλόφωνοι από τη λογοτεχνία και το σινεμά ξέρουν τους Ρώσους Δημήτρηδες, οπότε, άμα δεν τους το επιβάλεις το άλλο με το ζόρι, θα τους έρθει πιο φυσιολογικό το Dimitri. 
Ο Δαβίδ, η Μαρία κλπ δεν βλέπω γιατί να προβληματίζουν. 
Η Ελένη, εξαρτάται τι μεταφράζεις: λογοτεχνία ή επίσημα έγγραφα;


----------



## lil (Feb 17, 2013)

Επίσημο έγγραφο. Έχω συναντήσει και το Dimitris σε επίσημο έγγραφο, αναφερόμενο σε έναν δικηγόρο, γι αυτό ρωτάω. Η απορία μου για Δαβιδ παραμένει: θα γίνει David, όταν προκειται για κύριο όνομα κάποιου; Και το Ελένη επίσης αναφέρεται σε όνομα σε επίσημο έγγραφο


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πιο χρήσιμο είναι το νήμα για τον μεταγραμματισμό κατά ΕΛΟΤ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8996-Μεταγραμματισμός-EL-EN-κατά-ΕΛΟΤ-743-ISO-843

Εκεί θα δεις ότι το ΕΛΕΝΗ γίνεται ELENI και το Δαβίδ / Δαυίδ γίνεται DAVID, όπως κι αν είναι γραμμένο στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2013)

*Mauritius* = *Μαυρίκιος* (Όχι «Άγιος Μαυρίκιος». Το νησιωτικό κράτος του Ινδικού Ωκεανού πήρε αυτό το όνομα προς τιμήν του πρίγκιπα Μαυρίκιου του Νασάου.)

*Mauritia* = *Μαυρικία* (Μικροήπειρος του προκαμβρίου και αστεροειδής. Όχι «*Μαυριτία» και όχι «*Μαυρίτιος»!)

Οι τύποι του ονόματος και οι μεταγραφές του:

*Μαυρίκιος*, λατινικό *Mauritius* (υποκοριστικό τού Maurus, «Μαύρος, Μαυρούσιος, Μαυριτανός»)
Γαλλικός: *Maurice* (μεταγραφή: Μορίς, Μωρίς) 
Γερμανικός: *Moritz* (Μόριτς. St. Moritz = Σεντ Μόριτς ή Σεν Μόριτς)
Ιταλικό: *Maurizio* (Μαουρίτσιο)
Αγγλική παραλλαγή του είναι το *Morris*.


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μαυρίκιος_(κράτος)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritius_(given_name)
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/745_Μαυριτία (Θέλει διορθώσεις)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mauritia_(disambiguation)


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Γερμανικός: *Moritz* (Μόριτς. St. Moritz = Σεντ Μόριτς ή Σεν Μόριτς)



Τι στοίχημα βάζεις ότι το θέρετρο είναι Σεν Μορίτς στα γερμανικά της περιοχής του (Ελβετίας) ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2013)

*Σεντ Μόριτς *είναι στα αγγλικά του διεθνούς τζετ σετ. *Σεν Μορίτς* είναι στα γαλλικά. *Ζανκτ Μόριτς* στα γερμανικά. Αλλά τα γερμανικά της περιοχής δεν τα ξέρω, οπότε θα μείνουμε στις τρεις παραλλαγές.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2013)

ΟΚ, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε ότι στα γερμανικά ο άγιος είναι sankt ζανκτ (και στα ελβετικά ζανχτ) και συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να είναι υβρίδιο το όνομα της πόλης, με αλλοδαπούς αγίους. Για τον τονισμό της πόλης, το Duden λέει αμφότερα, εδώ, κάνε κλικ να ακούσεις την κυρία να λέει ζανκτμορίτς, όπως ακριβώς το έλεγε η Ελβετίδα γειτόνισσά μου. 

Στα αγγλικά του διεθνούς τζετ σετ, που πήγαινε εκεί για σκι όταν εμείς ήμασταν ακόμα στα δέντρα, το Λόνγκμαν λέει ότι η επικρατούσα προφορά είναι Σεν Μορίτς, sæn mə'rɪts, όπου το ο είναι το ə και φυσικά δεν μπορεί να τονίζεται, και μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις και στο forvo κι αλλού. Δευτερεύουσα προφορά, του αγγλόφωνου Μήτσου, Σεντ Μόριτς, και αυτή χρησιμοποιούν και οι Ελβετοί στα διαφημιστικά τους, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχουν πείσει όλους τους αμερικανούς που βρίσκω στο γιουτιούμπ να μιλάνε για τις διακοπές τους.

Και έχουμε και την νεαρή αμερικανίδα ηθοποιό Χλόη Μορέτς, που λέει κι η ίδια ότι το οικογενειακό επίθετο ήταν Μoritz και το απλοποίησαν (προφανώς στα αυτιά των αγγλόφωνων ακουγόταν ετς το itz). Χάθηκε να γεννηθεί 80 χρόνια νωρίτερα, να της το έκανε το Χόλιγουντ Μόρις, να μην μπερδεύει κανέναν;


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2013)

Δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που κάνουν το λάθος, την πάτησε κι ο φίλτατος Πάσχος χτες. Ο φιλόσοφος και ειρηνιστής Ράσελ δεν είναι _Μπέρναρντ_ (Βερνάρδος), αλλά *Μπέρτραντ*. Γερμανικό όνομα — σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, «from _berht_ ("bright") and _hramn_ ("raven") or _rand_ ("shield")». Σπάνιο όνομα: ο άλλος γνωστός που το έχει είναι ο Γάλλος σκηνοθέτης *Μπερτράν Ταβερνιέ* (*Bertrand Tavernier*).

*Bertrand Russell* = Μπέρτραντ Ράσελ


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όλα τα γερμανικά *sch* προφέρονται με παχύ «σ» και μεταγράφονται σε ελληνικό -σ- (και τα -tsch- σε -τσ-).
Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια εξαίρεση. (Και, ναι, είναι άλλο πράγμα τα ελληνικά sch, όπως Aeschylus, που προφέρεται [ίσκιλος].)

Παραδείγματα προφορών (δεν έχουν το Deutschland):
http://www.pauljoycegerman.co.uk/pronounce/consonsch.html

Παραδείγματα μεταγραφών:
Schell = Σελ 
Schopenhauer = Σοπενχάουερ 
Schiele = Σίλε 
Schumann = Σούμαν 
Schubert = Σούμπερτ 

Schweitzer = Σβάιτσερ 
Schliemann = Σλίμαν 

Auschwitz = Άουσβιτς
Kokoschka = Κοκόσκα
Lubitsch = Λούμπιτς
Nietzsche = Νίτσε


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Και, ναι, είναι άλλο πράγμα τα ελληνικά sch, όπως Aeschylus, που προφέρεται [ίσκιλος].)



Στα γερμανικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, όλα τα γερμανικά *sch* προφέρονται με παχύ «σ» και μεταγράφονται σε ελληνικό -σ- (και τα -tsch- σε -τσ-).
> Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποια εξαίρεση.


Δεν κάνεις λάθος και δεν ξέρω καμία εξαίρεση. (Παχύ «σ» είναι, συνήθως, και το s στα sp-, st-.)



nickel said:


> (Και, ναι, είναι άλλο πράγμα τα ελληνικά sch, όπως Aeschylus, που προφέρεται [ίσκιλος].)


Από ποιον προφέρεται έτσι; (Άλλο δύσκολο για Γερμανό: το Moschato.)


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2013)

Τα γερμανικά sch / tsch / tzsch προφέρονται με παχύ «σ» και από τους αγγλόφωνους, οι οποίοι ταυτόχρονα πρέπει να προσέχουν τα -sch- που δεν είναι γερμανικής προέλευσης. Αυτούς είχα στον νου. Αλλά μου γεννήσατε την απορία: οι Γερμανοί πώς λένε και πώς προφέρουν τον Αισχύλο; Τη μισοέλυσα εδώ:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aischylos


----------



## SBE (Mar 6, 2013)

Η μονολεκτική απάντηση είναι: ερασμιακά. 
Και το επιβεβαιώνει και το φωνητικό δίπλα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

πάπας Φραγκίσκος
pope Francis 
pape François
papa Francesco
papa Francisco
Papst Franziskus

Ο _Φραγκίσκος_ είναι από τα ονόματα που με γοητεύουν στις διαφορετικές γλωσσικές παραλλαγές τους.

*Francesco* was the name given to Saint Francis of Assisi (baptized Giovanni) by his francophile father, celebrating his trade with French merchants, though possibly in memory of the boy's mother, a Frenchwoman, who died when the boy was still in his early years. It means 'Frenchman'. The name of France itself comes from the Germanic people known as the Franks; the origin of their name is unclear but is thought to mean "free". The characteristic national weapon of the Franks was the _francisca_, a throwing axe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_(given_name)#Derivation


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2013)

Τώρα που ξαναείδα την ανακοίνωση, μου άρεσε ο Georgius Marius Bergolius που είπε ο καρδινάλιος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον που όλοι γράφουν *Χόμερ Σίμπσον* (και *Μπαρτ Σίμπσον* κ.ο.κ.) για τα μέλη της οικογένειας Simpson —παρότι έτσι μπερδεύεται με όλους τους τύπους με όνομα που περιέχει -_bs_- (Webster, Hobbes), με ήχο [bs] ή [bz]— παρότι υπάρχει ο _Σαμψών_ και θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε τους _Σίμψον_; Τι λες, Εαρίωνα;


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

...
Θα είχε μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον, αν _όλοι_ έγραφαν Σίμπσον.

Γκουγκλιές:
"Σίμσονς": 804 (στη Λεξιλογία: 6 Σίμσον, 2 Σίμσονς)
"Σίμπσονς": 626 (στη Λεξιλογία: 4 Σίμπσον, για άλλους όμως, 0 Σίμπσονς)
"Χόμερ Σίμσον": 189
"Χόμερ Σίμπσον": 517
"Όμηρος Σίμσον": 70
"Όμηρος Σίμπσον": 262
"Μπαρτ Σίμσον": 157
"Μπαρτ Σίμπσον": 269
"Σίμψονς": 8 (οι εξής 4, κοπιπαστωμένοι)

Τα Σίμπσον όμως έχουν επιπλέον νόθες γκουγκλιές λόγω των ευρημάτων που παράγουν τα αυτόματα μεταγραφτήρια. Και πολλές φορές οι ίδιες πηγές (εφημερίδες, ειδησεογραφικοί ιστότοποι κλπ.) έχουν και τους δύο τύπους, με και χωρίς το «π».

Βικιπαίδεια: Οι Σίμσονς. The Simpsons. 

Forvo. OALD.


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2013)

Εμένα, κάθε φορά που ακούω το όνομα Σίμψον, ο νους μου πάει στον άνθρωπο που αντάλλαξε ένα θρόνο με την καρδιά μιας γυναίκας.

Αλλά, για να είμαστε ακριβείς, το όνομα δεν έχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια με τον Σαμψών. Απ' ό,τι βλέπω εδώ, είναι Sim + son, με ανάπτυξη ενός παρένθετου p. Όπου Sim, με παλαιότερη μορφή Simme, πρέπει να βγαίνει από το Simon, ή, κατ' άλλη εκδοχή, από το Sigmund.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2013)

Πόθεν το Σίμψον; Σίμσον όλοι


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Στον Πάπυρο υπάρχουν 8 λήμματα για Simpson και μάλιστα κανένα απ' αυτά δεν αφορά τους Simpsons ή την Αμερικάνα του Εδουάρδου. Και τους γράφει όλους *Σίμ(π)σον*! Ναι, μα την αγία Σουλπικία! Όχι «*Σίμπσον* ή *Σίμσον*», αλλά σαν υπόδειξη να γράφουμε κι εμείς *Σίμ(π)σον*, μη και αφήσουμε κανέναν δυσαρεστημένο. Δεν αγνοείτε ωστόσο ότι ο Μήτσος εξακολουθεί να γράφει _Γκράχαμ_ και _Λέοναρντ_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2013)

Ο Γκράχαμ κι ο Λεοναρντ δεν έχουν μπσ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2013)

Albert the Bear = Αλβέρτος ο Άρκτος (DE: Albrecht I. του Βρανδεμβούργου, ονομαζόμενος επίσης Albrecht der Bär και Albrecht του Ballenstedt/Μπάλενστετ). Ιδρυτής της μαρκιωνίας του Βρανδεμβούργου (1157), στο κέντρο του οποίου βρίσκεται το Βερολίνο. Κατά μία εκδοχή, η αρκούδα, το έμβλημα του Βερολίνου (βλ. και Χρυσή Άρκτος) ανάγεται σε αυτόν. Από την άλλη, η ίδια η λέξη Berlin είναι υποκοριστικό της αρκούδας...


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

Επιτρέπανε παλιά να λέμε «Αλβέρτος ο Γαλή»; Ή έπρεπε να βάλουμε ανάμεσα κάτι σαν «Αλβέρτος ο επικαλούμενος Γαλή», «Αλβέρτος ο επονομαζόμενος Αρκούδα»; Επειδή η _άρκτος_, παρά το -_ος_, ήταν μόνο θηλυκή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2013)

Τι να σου πω; Το βιβλίο που τον βρήκα, του 1866 είναι... 

Εδώ που τα λέμε, ναι μεν η άρκτος, αλλά πώς λεγόταν ο αρκούδος στην καθαρεύουσα ή τα αρχαία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2013)

Ο Κριαράς το δίνει αρσενικό (!):

[Λεξικό Κριαρά]
άρκτος ο.
Αρκούδα:
(Kορων., Mπούας 135).
[αρχ. ουσ. άρκτος η με αλλαγή γένους]


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

_*τον άρκτον*_

Όπως φαίνεται, είχε πέσει ένα μπέρδεμα τον μεσαίωνα. Λίγο ακόμα και θα έλεγαν «τον άρκτον ημών τον επιούσιον».


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Λίγο ακόμα και θα έλεγαν «τον άρκτον ημών τον επιούσιον».



... έδωκας ημίν σήμερον, πολλαπλώς. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

Της αρκούδας έχει γίνει σήμερα στο φόρουμ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2013)

Ανεξάρτητα από το αν η λέξη _άρκτος _είναι θηλυκή ή αρσενική (που είναι, όπως ανακαλύπτει ο Δόκτορας, και τα δύο), ο Νίκελ έχει δίκιο: αρσενικός ο Αλβέρτος αλλά θηλυκή η επωνυμία του. Μου θυμίζει έναν πατριάρχη Κωνταντινουπόλεως αμέσως πριν από την άλωση, που λεγόταν *Γρηγόριος η Μαμμή* (με δύο μ, σήμερα η λέξη γράφεται με ένα). Αν τον αναζητήσετε έτσι είναι λίγο δύσκολο να τον βρείτε, γιατί το Μαμμή, ως σκωπτικό, το έκαναν Μαμμής ή Μάμμας, κι έτσι τον βρίσκετε στη Βικιπαίδεια. Στη Δύση όμως κρατήθηκε το Mamme. Για την άλλη ερώτηση του Νίκελ, περί γαλής, ναι, όντως υπήρξε πατριάρχης Αλεξανδρείας Τιμόθεος ο Αίλουρος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

*Joseph Pulitzer, Pulitzer Prize* ο (Τζόζεφ) Πούλιτζερ και το βραβείο Πούλιτζερ — άλλη μια μικρή μάχη που έχει κερδίσει ο Μήτσος.

Οι Αμερικανοί τον προφέρουν Πούλιτσερ, αλλά είναι καθιερωμένη η μεταγραφή *Πούλιτζερ* στα ελληνικά (ο Πάπυρος δεν κάνει καν τον κόπο να προσθέσει εκείνο το «ορθή προφορά»). Οπότε είναι μάλλον υπερβολικές οι ελπίδες όσων προτιμούν να γράφουν _Πούλιτσερ_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/edward-r-murrow
H αμερικάνικη προφορά δικαιολογεί να τον μεταγράψω _Μέροου _αντί για _Μάροου_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2013)

Ίσως βοήθησε η ταινία, αλλά είναι καθιερωμένο το *Έντουαρτ Μάροου*.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

Χμμφφμχχμμφφμμ, θα το αλλάξω σε _Μάροου _τότε.


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2013)

Το επώνυμο του μνηστήρα της Τζένιφερ Άνιστον, Justin Theroux, προφέρεται με τον γαλλικό τρόπο όσον αφορά την κατάληξη, δηλαδή Θερού, και όχι... Θίροξ, όπως άκουσα μόλις από τις ειδήσεις του Αντένα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο δύσκολο είναι για τους δημοσιογράφους να ψάξουν πώς προφέρεται ένα ξένο όνομα πριν εφεύρουν κάτι δικό τους.

Justin Theroux = Τζάστιν Θερού.

Είναι συγγενής με πολλούς άλλους επώνυμους Θερού, όπως οι συγγραφείς Πολ Θερού και Μαρσέλ Θερού, και ο ηθοποιός, συγγραφέας και δημοσιογράφος του BBC Λουί Θερού.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2013)

Μερικές φορές τα μικρά εγκλήματα αρχίζουν από βιβλία:

http://www.biblionet.gr/book/97344/Theroux,_Paul/Το_μεγάλο_σιδηροδρομικό_παζάρι


----------



## SBE (May 3, 2013)

Διακρίνω σε αυτο που λινκάρεις Νίκελ κι ένα Όριεντ Εξπρές.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

*Jan Lisiecki* = Γιαν Λισιέτσκι, Γιαν Λισέτσκι

Η προφορά είναι με παχύ «σ», το οποίο στις κυπριακές μεταγραφές γίνεται «σι». Άρα, μια και βοηθά στην αντιστρεψιμότητα, η πρώτη μεταγραφή, που δίνει και περισσότερα ευρήματα, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί καλύτερη. Προσωπικά προτιμώ τη δεύτερη.

forvo


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2013)

*Saoirse Ronan* = Σίρσα Ρόναν

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saoirse_Ronan
http://www.forvo.com/word/saoirse_ronan/#en

Η μια από τις δύο πρωταγωνίστριες της _Εξιλέωσης_ (_Atonement_).
Προσέξτε ποικιλία μεταγραφών του βαφτιστικού:
Σαουάρς, Σάουαρζ, Σαόρσι, Σέρσα, Σάοϊρς κ.ά.


----------



## Earion (May 30, 2013)

Πώς μεταγράφετε την *Jen (Jennifer) Psaki*, εκπρόσωπο τύπου του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Όπως τον H. H. Munro (Saki). Τζένιφερ Σάκι.


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2013)

...
*Τζεν Σάκι* προφέρεται.

Για μεταγραφή ώστε να γκουγκλοβρίσκεται, θα πρότεινα στα ελληνικά: Τζεν Ψάκι (όχι ψακή, αυτή είναι φαρμάκι). 
Επειδή στα ελληνικά το *πσ* και το *ps* γίνονται αυτομάτως *ψ*· και αντίστροφα, όταν βλέπουμε ψ και θέλουμε να το μεταγράψουμε με λατινική γραφή ο νους μας πάει στο ps. Φραγκοχιώτικα: Πσάκι. Πσευτομεταγραφή. Άβυσσος η psyche τ' ανθρώπου.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2013)

Όπως βλέπεις, εγώ πήγα με τη Ζίροξ, όχι με τον Μήτσο...


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2013)

...
Ουπς... Ε, ναι, ο Μήτσος γίνεται καμιά φορά σάικα ζερόλας. Όσο πατεί ο κάτης.


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2013)

Jacob Burkhardt, Ελβετός (γερμανόφωνος) ιστορικός, μεγάλη μορφή της παλιάς γενιάς των ιστορικών του 19ου αιώνα, από τους πρωτοπόρους της ιστορίας του πολιτισμού. Τα δύο πιο πολύκροτα έργα του, _Ο πολιτισμός της Αναγέννησης στην Ιταλία_ (Die Kultur der Renaissance in Italien) και _Ιστορία του πολιτισμού της αρχαίας Ελλάδας_ (Griechische Kulturgeschichte). Μεταγραφή: *Γιάκομπ Μπούρκχαρντ* και όχι *Τζέικομπ Μπούρκχαρντ, ή *Μπάρκχαρντ, όπως στη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

Για την ακουστική ακρίβεια, Μπούρκχαρτ. :)
Και το Γιάκομπ, πιο πολύ Γιάκοπ ακούγεται, αλλά κι εγώ, Γιάκομπ το γράφω, Γιάκο(μ)π φωνάζω και το βαφτιστήρι μου. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

Eduard Mörike 1804-1875, ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους ποιητές της Γερμανίας αναγνωρισμένος ακόμα και όσο ζούσε. Σπούδασε θεολογία στο Τύμπιγκεν  Τίμπιγκεν ;)  Τίμπινγκεν  και έγινε ιερωμένος, ενώ δίδαξε γερμανική λογοτεχνία. Αγαπούσε τη μουσική και πολλά από τα ποιήματά του έγιναν τραγούδια.
Έντουαρντ Μέρικε.
Μεταφράσεις έργων του στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

Τίμπινγκεν, πια (ή Τυβίγγη, αν προτιμάς, Μπέρνι :)).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2013)

Τίμπινγκεν, σωστά.;)

Ο τελευταίος που είπε Τυβίγγη θαρρώ πως ήταν ο Μαρτίνος Κρούσιος.:twit:


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το Γιάκομπ, πιο πολύ Γιάκοπ ακούγεται, αλλά κι εγώ, Γιάκομπ το γράφω, Γιάκο(μ)π φωνάζω και το βαφτιστήρι μου. ;)


Για να ξέρετε τι παίζει στο μεταγραφικό πεδίο:
Ο Πάπυρος τον Μπούρκχαρτ, τον έναν από τους δύο Γκριμ, τον Φέλιξ Μέντελσον και άλλους Γερμανούς Ιάκωβους, τους θέλει *Γιάκοπ*.
Το Μείζον τούς κάνει *Γιάκομπ*. Το βιβλίο των εκδόσεων Νεφέλη έχει στο εξώφυλλο «Γιάκομπ Μπούρκχαρτ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για να ξέρετε τι παίζει στο μεταγραφικό πεδίο:


Κι ενθουσιάστηκα, ξαφνικά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2013)

*Anton von Padua Alfred Emil Hubert Georg Graf von Arco auf Valley* (5 February 1897 – 29 June 1945), commonly known as *Anton Arco-Valley*, German political activist, is best remembered as the assassin of Kurt Eisner, the first republican premier of Bavaria, in February 1919. (wikipedia)

*Άντον Άρκο-Φάλαϊ* (ακούστε το εδώ στο 0:57 περίπου), όχι Άρκο-Βάλεϊ που δίνει ο Πάπυρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2013)

Gisela Kalow = Γκίζελα Κάλο[SUP]ου[/SUP] και όχι (ακριβώς)Γκιζέλα Κάλοου

Στα γερμανικά, εκτός απροόπτου, είτε Γκίζελες θα βρούμε, είτε Ζιζέλ. Φυσικά, δεν αποκλείω και τις Γκιζέλες (όλο και κάποια ισπανογερμανίδα θα το προφέρει έτσι...)

Το -w του επωνύμου είναι γνωστή και παλιά και θλιμμένη ιστορία. Ουσιαστικά, είναι ένα -ου- που δεν ακούγεται και σίγουρα δεν είναι σλαβικό -β- ή -φ-. Σίγουρα... μέχρι τον Β'ΠΠ, αλλά τώρα θα υπάρχουν και Γερμανοί Antonow και Iwanow...

Α, για την Γκίζελα Κάλο[SUP]ου[/SUP], ακούστε την προφορά του ονόματός της στην αρχή του επόμενου γιουτουμπακίου (στο 0:06 περίπου) που παρουσιάζει μια από τις παιδικές της ιστορίες:


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2013)

*Jack Lew* = Τζακ Λου (υπουργός Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ, US Secretary of the Treasury)

Λου, όπως μπλου (blue, blew), κλου (clue), φλου (flew). Όχι «Λιου»!


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

Η ... ελληνοποίηση του Τζεφ Μπέζος (και όχι «του Μπέζου»):

«Ναι,» είπε η κ. Σπυράκη (στις ειδήσεις του Mega), «πέρασε στον κ. Μπέζο», αναφερόμενη στην πώληση της Washington Post στον ιδρυτή της Amazon, Jeff Bezos.

Δεν είναι η μόνη που τον κλίνει:
"τον Τζεφ Μπέζο"
"του Τζεφ Μπέζου" (δύο ευρήματα)

Κάποιες σελίδες πιστεύουν ότι είναι συγγενής του Γιάννη Μπέζου:
...η οποία ιδρύθηκε το 1995 στο Σιάτλ από έναν Ελληνοαμερικανό, τον Τζεφ Μπέζο...

Εκτός από την προέλευση του ονόματος, ενδιαφέρον έχει και η σωστή προφορά του: Μπέιζος. Αλλά, πολλά ζητάω.

Jeffrey Preston "Jeff" Bezos (/ˈbeɪzəs/; born January 12, 1964) is an American internet entrepreneur and investor. He is a technology entrepreneur who has played a key role in the growth of e-commerce as the founder and CEO of Amazon.com, Inc., an online merchant of books and later of a wide variety of products. Under his guidance, Amazon.com became the largest retailer on the World Wide Web and a top model for Internet sales.
*
Bezos was born Jeffrey Preston Jorgensen* in Albuquerque, New Mexico, to Jacklyn Gise Jorgensen and Ted Jorgensen. His maternal ancestors were settlers who lived in Texas, and over the generations acquired a 25,000 acre (101 km2 or 39 miles2) ranch near Cotulla. Bezos' maternal grandfather was a regional director of the U.S. Atomic Energy Commission in Albuquerque. He retired early to the ranch, where Bezos spent many summers as a youth, working with him. At an early age, Bezos displayed a striking mechanical aptitude – as a toddler, he tried dismantling his crib.

Bezos' mother was a teenager at the time. Her marriage to his father lasted a little more than a year. *When Jeff was four, she remarried, to Miguel Bezos*. Miguel was born in Cuba, migrated to the United States alone when he was fifteen years old, worked his way through the University of Albuquerque, married, and legally adopted Jeff. After the marriage, the family moved to Houston, Texas, and Miguel became an engineer for Exxon. The young Bezos attended River Oaks Elementary School in Houston from fourth to sixth grade. As a child, he spent summers at his grandfather's ranch in southern Texas, "laying pipe, vaccinating cattle and fixing windmills."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Bezos


----------



## SBE (Aug 7, 2013)

Ο Μπέζος απ'την Κοτούλα, λοιπόν. 
Άντε τώρα να μας πείσεις, Νίκελ, ότι δεν πρόκειται για συνωμοσία λατινοαμερικανών που θέλουν να μας εκδικηθούν γιατί τους αποικήσαμε χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν τον Κολόμβο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από την προέλευση του ονόματος, ενδιαφέρον έχει και η σωστή προφορά του: Μπέιζος. Αλλά, πολλά ζητάω.


Μπα, δεν είναι Μπέιζας; :twit:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2013)

Justin Haythe. Πώς προφέρεται αυτός εδώ ο κύριος; Τι ακούτε; Χέιτε ή Χέιδε;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2013)

Τζάστιν Χέιθ. Το «ε» είναι από το «a co-writer» που ακολουθεί.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Emily Ratajkowski το μεταγράφουν στα ελληνικά Έμιλι Ρατακόβσκι (καθώς και Ρατακόφσκι — ακόμη και Ραταϊκόβσκι & Ραταϊκόφκσι), και όχι Ραταζκόφσκι (ελάχιστα ευρήματα) ή Ραταζκόβσκι; Επισημαίνω πως, παρότι το j στο επώνυμό της προέρχεται απ' τα πολωνικά δεν έχει διατηρήσει τη φωνητική αξία που έχει στην πολωνική γλώσσα (δηλ. γιοτ), αλλά προφέρεται με βάση την αγγλική προφορά τού ίδιου γράμματος. Η ίδια η Έμιλι φαίνεται ότι δεν προφέρει το k, αυτοαποκαλούμενη «Ραταζόβσκι / Ραταζόφσκι»: http://coed.com/2013/07/22/5-things-we-learned-about-emily-ratajkowski-with-axe-at-comic-con-2013/.


----------



## SBE (Aug 11, 2013)

Μήπως γιατί στα ελληνικά το ζκ δεν λέγεται εύκολα;
Σύμφωνα με το λινκ που στέλνεις η ίδια αυτοαποκαλείται Ρατατζάουσκι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2013)

Από πού προκύπτει το «-τζάουσκι»; Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε και τον Τσαϊκόφσκι θα 'πρεπε οι Αμερικανοί να τον λένε Τσαϊκάουσκι. Εδώ πάντως η γυναικεία φωνή το διαβάζει Ραταζόφσκι και η αντρική με τον πολωνικό τρόπο (δηλ. Ραταϊκόφσκι, πρβλ. την ίδια κατάληξη και στη πολων. γραφή Czajkowski για τον Τσαϊκόφσκι):


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 11, 2013)

Αντί άλλου σχολίου, θυμήθηκα αυτόν τον παλιόφιλο των μπασκετικών. Δεν μπαίνω στον κόπο να μεταγράψω πολωνική προφορά, στάνταρ προφορά αμερικανικού κοινού και προφορά του ιδίου, γιατί θα μπλέξουμε. ;) Στην Ελλάδα οι αθλητικογράφοι τον μετέγραφαν Σιζέφσκι. Η απλή λύση (ίσχυε και στο Αμέρικα) ήταν να τον πεις "κόουτς Κ".


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2013)

Για μια στιγμή, Ζαζ. Στο κλιπάκι που παραθετεις η ανδρική φωνή λεέι Ρεϊτουακάουσκι και το λέει εκατό φορές.
Το άρθρο που μας έστειλες πιο πάνω λέει: προφέρεται Ra-taj-ow-ski. 
Φυσικά αυτά δεν είναι ΙΡΟ, οπότε υπέθεσα διαβάζοντάς τα όπως θα τα διάβαζε ο αμερικανός αναγνώστης:
Ra- Ρα
taj- τατζ
ow- αου
-ski σκι
Τελικά έκανα λάθος και ήταν...
Ra- Ρέι
taj- τ(ου)ακ
ow- αου
-ski σκι
Που σημαίνει ότι ίσως έκανε λάθος το άρθρο κι έπρεπε να λεέι tac όχι taj. 
Όσο για το που βασίζονται όλα αυτά, βασίζονται στην προφορά του ονόματος της Μπερναντέτ Ραουστενκάουσκι. 
Τον Τσαικόφσκι τον γράφουν Tchaikovsky. Δεν υπάρχει κανέναν w πουθενά να κάνει τη ζημιά. Και είναι και Ρώσσος και είναι και γνωστός παλαιόθεν. 

Kαι μια που ήμαστε στο θέμα ο Zack Galifianakis γιατί λέει το επίθετό του Γκαλιφανάκις; Γιατί τρώει το ι;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2013)

Στο άρθρο την προφορά τη δίνει η ίδια η Έμιλι, και η γυναικεία φωνή στο βιντεάκι το λέει όπως θα διάβαζε κι ο Μήτσος αυτό που αναφέρει η Έμιλι στο άρθρο για την προφορά του επωνύμου της — γι' αυτό κι εγώ έμεινα εκεί. Η αντρική φωνή μου μοιάζει μάλλον για ανάγνωση από μηχανή.

Για τον Γαλιφιανάκη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο· παρότι το έχει κρατήσει το επώνυμό του, η προφορά είναι διαφορετική απ' τη γραφή — τρώει το /j/, όπως κι η Έμιλι (λέει ότι) τρώει το /k/.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Αντιλήφθηκα ότι ο κόσμος τη λέει Έμιλι, για να μην πει λάθος το επώνυμό της (προφανώς ο Μήτσος λέει _Ρατακόφσκι_). Το σημαντικότερο τώρα είναι να μη δούμε νέα αβατάρα του Ζάζουλα βασισμένη πάνω σ' αυτό:
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5180/kjv.gif


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Το σημαντικότερο τώρα είναι να μη δούμε νέα αβατάρα του Ζάζουλα βασισμένη πάνω σ' αυτό:
> http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5180/kjv.gif


Γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Και ενώ ο «πρωτοσέλιδος» τίτλος λέει:
Απεβίωσε η συνιδρύτρια της Ζara και πιο πλούσια γυναίκα της Ισπανίας, 
νά που μέσα στο κείμενο με περίμενε η επίδειξη της σωστής ισπανικής προφοράς:
Αφού άνοιξε την πρώτη μπουτίκ με προϊόντα ένδυσης Θάρα, το 1975, στη Λα Κορούνια,...
http://portal.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathfiles_1_16/08/2013_514268

Το σοκ μου ήταν ίδιο με το σοκ που ένιωσα όταν μου είπαν ότι η Πενέλοπε είναι Κρουθ.

Αυτά για τους Ισπανούς. Για τους Αγγλοσάξονες, τους Γάλλους, τους Έλληνες: *Ζάρα*.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erincar...ra-worlds-richest-self-made-woman-dies-at-69/


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2013)

Άμα τους απασχολούσε πως τους προφέρουνε σε άλλες χώρες θα είχαν διαλέξει άλλο όνομα. 

Επειδή η Ιντιτέξ έγινε μέρος της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας όταν εγώ είχα ήδη αποδημήσει από τα πάτρια, πολύ πριν ανοίξει η εταιρία το πρώτο της μαγαζί στην Αγγλία, εμένα το όνομα μου θυμίζει πάντα, στάνταρ και αποκλειστικά την πιτσερία/ καφετέρια Ζάρας στην Ξάνθη (τώρα νομίζω ανήκει σε αλυσίδα και έχει άλλο όνομα). Σε εξαιρετικά βολική τοποθεσία, δίπλα στη σχολή και ανοιχτά μέχρι τις τρεις το πρωί. Μεγάλες μερίδες και καλές τιμές. Μέλος της διεθνούς ομοσπονδίας πανεπιστημιακής διατροφής :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και ενώ ο «πρωτοσέλιδος» τίτλος λέει:
> Απεβίωσε η συνιδρύτρια της Ζara και πιο πλούσια γυναίκα της Ισπανίας,
> νά που μέσα στο κείμενο με περίμενε η επίδειξη της σωστής ισπανικής προφοράς:
> Αφού άνοιξε την πρώτη μπουτίκ με προϊόντα ένδυσης Θάρα, το 1975, στη Λα Κορούνια,...
> ...


Από τους υπόλοιπους αναγνώστες της Λεξιλογίας, πάντως, ουδείς σοκαρίστηκε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1233-%CE%A0%CF%8E%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%81%CE%BF%CF%86%CE%AD%CF%81%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CF%84%CE%BF-Leroy-Merlin&p=15331&viewfull=1#post15331.


----------



## Earion (Aug 20, 2013)

Zara. Εμένα μου θυμίζει την πόλη στις δαλματικές ακτές που σήμερα λέγεται Zadar. Από την πολιορκία της Ζάρας και μετά τοποθετούν οι ιστορικοί το παραστράτημα της Τέταρτης Σταυροφορίας, που τελείωσε με την Άλωση της Κωνσταντινούπολης το 1204.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά...

The roots of Inditex go back to 1963, when Ortega, the son of a railway worker, started a business making housecoats and robes in La Coruña. In 1975, he opened his own store in town. He called it Zorba, after the 1964 film “Zorba the Greek.”

“I don’t think they were thinking of making history, just that it was a nice name,” Echevarría said. “But apparently there was a bar that was called the same, Zorba, like two blocks away, and the owner of the bar came and said, ‘This is going to confuse things to have two Zorbas.’ They had already made the molds for the letters in the sign, so they just rearranged them to see what they could find. They found Zara.” The holding company Inditex was created in 1985. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/11/m...ine&adxnnlx=1352725405-jSS0/SqaGslCt/4JfgJjeg

Τι στο καλό, Θόρμπα θα το λέγανε; :blink: Και πού βρήκαν το δεύτερο Α;


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2013)

_... with a pinch of salt. _
Σιγά μην μπέρδευε κανένας το καφενείο και τα έτοιμα ενδύματα. 

Επειδή πριν μερικά χρόνια βρέθηκα σε εκείνα τα μέρη, η περιοχή δεν έχει μόνο την Ιντιτέξ αλλά και καμιά δεκαριά ακόμα εταιρίες παρόμοιες με την Ιντιτέξ και θα έλεγα και καλύτερες από ποιότητα. Γενικά είναι ο παράδεισος του καταναλωτή. Όλες οι εταιρίες έχουν μαγαζιά με εκπτωτικό στοκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Πώς προτείνετε να μεταγραφεί το γυναικείο όνομα M'Lynn;

Είναι το όνομα της Sally Field στην ταινία Steel Magnolias. Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι αν ακούγεται καθόλου το όνομα στην ταινία και πώς το προφέρουν. Δοκίμασα να το ψάξω σ' έναν ερασιτεχνικό υπότιτλο που κυκλοφορεί, αλλά είναι του είδους που μεταφράζουν το "Honey" ως "Γλυκέ" (σκέτο, χωρίς μου).


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2013)

Όπως προφέρεται, Μελίν. 
Είναι σύντμηση κάποιου ονόματος όπως Μέι Λιν ή Μεριλίν, αλλά το γράφουν έτσι επειδή προφέρεται με άτονη και ουδέτερη την πρώτη συλλαβή. 

Ακούμε τη Δουκάκη να το προφέρει εδώ, κάπου στο πρώτο λεπτό.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Πώς προτείνετε να μεταγραφεί το γυναικείο όνομα M'Lynn;



Μαλίν. Εδώ στο 1:30


----------



## bernardina (Aug 25, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

...
Κι αν θέλεις την καινούργια, στο τηλεοπτικό ριμέικ του 2012 με την Κουίν Λατίφα M'Lynn, εδώ στο 0:45 Μ(α)λίν ακούω:


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και απαξάπαντες :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2013)

Walter Bagehot /ˈbædʒət/ = Γουόλτερ Μπάτζετ, (1826-1877) Βρετανός συγγραφέας, δημοσιογράφος. 
Aλλά η ελληνική Βίκι μας λεέι ότι ο αστεροειδής που ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του λέγεται Μπατζέτ. :s


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2013)

Amerigo Vespucci = Αμέριγκο Βεσπούτσι

Παρά τη Μόνικα (Μπελούτσι) και τα παπούτσια Γκούτσι, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που ενοχλούνται από τη σωστή προφορά που ακολουθεί το Βεσ- και έχουν κάνει το επώνυμο *_Βεσπούκι_, ακόμα και στη Βικιπαίδεια.

Χρειάζονται τον Μίμη Αμίμητο να τους τα διορθώσει, όπως διόρθωσε το *_Μπατζέτ_.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Εγώ τον ήξερα Αμέρικο κι όχι Αμέριγκο. Πειράζει;
Επίσης, ένα βιβλίο που είχα παλιά, πολύ παλιά, τον έλεγε Αμέρικο Βεσπούκη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ τον ήξερα Αμέρικο κι όχι Αμέριγκο. Πειράζει;
> Επίσης, ένα βιβλίο που είχα παλιά, πολύ παλιά, τον έλεγε Αμέρικο Βεσπούκη.


Στην αιτιατική υποθέτω. Στην ονομαστική: ο Αμέρικος Βεσπούκης, έτσι;
Το ιταλικό του όνομα ήταν πάντα Amerigo. Το εκλατινισμένο ωστόσο, που χρησιμοποιήθηκε και στα βαφτίσια της ηπείρου, ήταν Americus Vespucius. Οπότε και στα ελληνικά θα έπρεπε να είναι Αμέρικος Βεσπούκιος. Σαν τον Δήμο Βερύκιο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Σαν τον Δήμο Βερύκιο.


Υπάρχει ακόμη αυτός ο Δήμος, δεν συνενώθηκε με κάναν άλλο λόγω Καλλικράτη; :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εγώ τον ήξερα Αμέρικο κι όχι Αμέριγκο. Πειράζει;


Δεν νομίζω να τον έχω πει ή δει ή ακούσει ποτέ _Αμέριγκο_· μόνον _Αμέρικο_. Το #549 με το «γκ» το ένιωσα σαν μνημείο pedantry...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Το #549 με το «γκ» το ένιωσα σαν μνημείο pedantry...


Μνημείο σχολαστικισμού θα ήταν το σωστό *Αμερίγκο* (έτσι στον Πάπυρο). :)

Πάντως, ο Δρανδάκης έχει *Βεσπούκης ή Βεσπούτσι*, *Αμέρικος*. (SBE, εσύ από τον καιρό του Δρανδάκη το θυμάσαι; :scared: )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2013)

*Αμέρικος Βεσπούκκιος* (Amerigo Vespucci), με δύο κάππα, στο λεξικό του Πολίτη, 1896. Αμέρικος Βεσπούκιος, με ένα κάππα στο Λεξικό Εγκυκλοπαιδείας, Σμύρνη 1861.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> (SBE, εσύ από τον καιρό του Δρανδάκη το θυμάσαι; :scared: )



Είχα γνωρίσει προσωπικά τον Αμέρικο. :inno:


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

Προσπαθώντας να μάθω περισσότερα πράγματα για το Έμπολι, κυρίως το λόγο που «σταμάτησε εκεί ο Χριστός» σύμφωνα με τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του Κάρλο Λέβι _Ο Χριστός σταμάτησε στο Έμπολι_, ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχει ένα *Έμπολι* στην Καμπανία, που γράφεται *Eboli*, και ένα άλλο *Έμπολι* στην Τοσκάνη, που γράφεται *Empoli*. Εκεί δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τα διακρίνουν.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 21, 2013)

Τι προτείνετε για τη μεταγραφή του Lawrence Alma-Tadema;

Άλμα-Ταντέμα;

Άλμα-Ταντίμα;


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2013)

Loukia said:


> Τι προτείνετε για τη μεταγραφή του Lawrence Alma-Tadema;
> 
> Άλμα-Ταντέμα;
> 
> Άλμα-Ταντίμα;



Καλώς μας βρήκες, Loukia. :)

Η Βικιπαίδεια τον γράφει Λώρενς Άλμα - Ταντέμα, αλλά στο forvo ακούγεται καθαρά από Λονδρέζα «Τάντεμα», ενώ στο Πρίνστον γράφουν:

*Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema* (pronounced /ˈælmə ˈtædɪmə/), OM, RA (8 January 1836 – 25 June 1912) was one of the most renowned painters of late nineteenth-century Britain.

όπως και στη Wikipedia:

*Sir Lawrence Alma-Tadema*, OM, RA (/ˈælmə ˈtædɪmə/;[SUP][1][/SUP] 8 January 1836 – 25 June 1912) was a Dutch-born, British painter.

1. G.M. Miller, _BBC Pronouncing Dictionary of British Names _(Oxford UP, 1971), p. 4.

Άρα *Λόρενς Άλμα-Τάντεμα**.


* Ναι μεν /ɪ/ = short 'i' in bid, kit, lid, fill, bin, αλλά σ' εμάς delivery = ντελίβερι.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2013)

Να προσθέσω ότι ο Πάπυρος συμφωνεί με τη λογική που ανέπτυξε ο παραπάνω κύριος και έχει κι αυτός *Άλμα-Τάντεμα*.

Το λήμμα της ελληνικής Βικιπαίδειας έχει (προς το παρόν) κι άλλο ένα διαδεδομένο λάθος: βάζει διαστήματα από τη μια και την άλλη πλευρά του ενωτικού, το κάνει χωριστικό . Ενίοτε, από απλό ενωτικό (χωριστικό) γίνεται παύλα (150άρα). Όχι, στα ονόματα βάζουμε απλό ενωτικό χωρίς διαστήματα, όπως στην αγγλική Wikipedia.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 22, 2013)

Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν!
Κι ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2013)

Για επιβεβαιώστε, παρακαλώ: Teairra Marí = Τίιρα Μαρί; Εγώ πάντως έτσι το ακούω, με δύο διακριτά /ι/. Ή μήπως είναι _Τίαϊρα_; Κάποιοι το λένε _Τέιρα_, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως είναι καθαρό /ε/.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Τιέρα. Όπως στο Τιέρα ντελ Φουέγκο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2013)

Τιέρα; Δεν προφέρεται όμως έτσι αφού!


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2013)

Στα φρεσκοκαθαρισμένα μου αφτιά έτσι ακούστηκε.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2013)

...
*Τιέρα*. Από την ίδια, στο 0:12:






κι εκεί ή εκεί από άλλη.

«Ντελ φουέγκο» στο παραπάνω βιντεάκι και αλλού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

Επειδή βλέπω πολλά «Ανγκέλου» που φρονώ πως δεν έχουν βάση, ας πω ότι *Maya Angelou* =* Μάγια Αγγέλου* (αυτό χρησιμοποιεί κι ο Πατάκης στο βιβλίο της ήδη απ' το 1995).


----------



## bernardina (Oct 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή βλέπω πολλά «Ανγκέλου» που φρονώ πως δεν έχουν βάση, ας πω ότι *Maya Angelou* =* Μάγια Αγγέλου* (αυτό χρησιμοποιεί κι ο Πατάκης στο βιβλίο της ήδη απ' το 1995).



Στο συγκεκριμένο επίθετο προβληματίζομαι. Είναι σωστό να το προφέρουμε Αγγέλου, επειδή έτσι λεγόταν ο ελληνικής καταγωγής σύζυγός της, (ο οποίος, για την ακρίβεια, ονομαζόταν *Αναστάσιος Αγγελόπουλος*) ή Άντζελου, όπως έχω ακούσει πολλούς Αμερικανούς να το προφέρουν; (Μάλιστα, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου, κάποτε άκουσα την Όπρα να το προφέρει περίπου _Αντζελού_).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

Αν θες να το μεταγράψεις «Άντζελου», αυτό είναι επιλογή, δεν είναι λάθος.
Αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να το κρατήσει κατά το ελληνικό κι εντούτοις το γράφει «Ανγκέλου», προσωπικά θεωρώ πως είναι λάθος.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 13, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν θες να το μεταγράψεις «Άντζελου», αυτό είναι επιλογή, δεν είναι λάθος.
> Αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει να το κρατήσει κατά το ελληνικό κι εντούτοις το γράφει «Ανγκέλου», προσωπικά θεωρώ πως είναι λάθος.



Α, οκέι. Σ' αυτό συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2013)

Μια και ανοίξατε τον συγκεκριμένο ασκό, ας είναι σαφές ότι είναι ίσως πολύ αργά για να το διορθώσουμε σε «Μάγια Άντζελου». Είναι καθιερωμένο το εξελληνισμένο *Μάγια Αγγέλου*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εδώ το καλύτερο μέρος για τον τίτλο εφημερίδας. Θα δούμε.

Από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:



> παραξενεύτηκα από τη μεταγραφή “Ζου ντόιτσε Τσάιτουνγκ”, που είδα τις προάλλες σε ένα άρθρο στο Βήμα. Όχι ότι είναι εύκολη η μεταγραφή. Η εφημερίδα λέγεται Süddeutsche Zeitung, “νοτιογερμανική εφημερίδα”, και βέβαια αν το μεταγράψουμε το όνομά της στα ελληνικά δεν βολεύει ούτε το ü, που, όπως και το γαλλικό u, βρίσκεται ανάμεσα στο ι και στο ου, ούτε μπορούμε να γράψουμε το διπλό ντ. Αν γίνει δεκτή η αρχή ότι το ελληνικό υ αποδίδει το u/ü και μόνο αυτό (όχι δηλαδή το y), τότε θα γράφαμε Ζυντόιτσε, αλλιώς Ζουντόιτσε -όχι όμως δυο λέξεις, κι όχι σκέτο Ζου.



*Süddeutsche Zeitung* = Ζιντόιτσε Τσάιτουνγκ

Διαδεδομένη είναι η μεταγραφή με το -ι- της απλοποίησης.


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2013)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η ελληνική υπηρεσία του μπιμπισί έλεγε Σουντόιτσε Τσάιτουνγκ, γιατί έτσι έχει καθιερωθεί στα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι το μπιμπισικό, αλλά καθιερωμένο στο διαδίκτυο δεν είναι ούτε το _Σουντόιτσε_ ούτε το _Ζουντόιτσε_. Στατιστικά για τα έντυπα που δεν υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο ή άλλων εποχών αδυνατώ να δώσω, φυσικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2013)

+1 Ζιντόιτσε


----------



## Earion (Dec 21, 2013)

Ο John Hirst, ιστορικός από την Αυστραλία, έχει γράψει μια Σύντομη ιστορία της Ευρώπης, που κυκλοφόρησε πέρυσι και αρχίζω τώρα να τη διαβάζω. Πρώτη απορία: γιατί τον είπαν Τζον Χιρστ; Εγώ θα τον μετέγραφα Χερστ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2013)

Καλές κριτικές και ενδιαφέρουσα τιμή για το Kindle.

Κατά τ' άλλα, όλοι οι Χερστ έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί κατά καιρούς στα ελληνικά. Δες τον Hearst.


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2013)

Ο Hearst του παραδείγματός σου μάλλον μπερδεύει το ελληνικό αφτί, γι' αυτό και μπορώ να το καταλάβω ότι η απόδοσή του παραλλάζει. Ο Hirst όμως ο δικός μου περίμενα να ακούγεται καθαρά ως Χερστ, όπως το first ακούγεται στα ελληνικά αφτιά *φερστ* και το thirsty *θέρστι*.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

Όλα αυτά πάντως —Hirst, Hearst, first, thirst— περιέχουν τον ίδιο ακριβώς ήχο /ɜː/.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2013)

McMurdo Dry Valleys = Ξηρές κοιλάδες Μακμέρντο

The McMurdo Dry Valleys are a row of snow-free valleys in Antarctica located within Victoria Land west of McMurdo Sound. The region is one of the world's most extreme deserts, and includes many interesting features including Lake Vida and the Onyx River, Antarctica's longest river. [...] The Dry Valleys are so named because of their extremely low humidity and their lack of snow or ice cover. [WP]

(εκτός αν διαφωνεί κανείς, να το συζητήσουμε). *Όχι* Μακ*Μ*έρντο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2013)

Η πρακτική στον Πάπυρο (που δεν επιδιώκει αντιστρεψιμότητα σ' αυτό το σημείο) είναι «Μακ με ένα κ πριν από πεζό γράμμα». Δηλαδή, δεν έχει σημασία αν έχουμε Mc ή Mac στα αγγλικά και αν ακολουθεί όνομα με κεφαλαίο ή πεζό, ή αν υπάρχει δεύτερο κ. Π.χ.

McLaren > Μακλάρεν
McCartney > Μακάρτνεϊ (βλέπουμε ωστόσο ότι η Βικιπαίδεια πιστεύει σε άλλο Θεό)
MacDonald, Macdonald, McDonald > Μακντόναλντ
MacMillan, Macmillan, McMillan > Μακμίλαν

Και Arthur Heygate Mackmurdo > Μακμέρντο

Με λίγα λόγια, αυτοί μπορεί να θέλουν να πονοκεφαλιάζουν με όλες αυτές τις παραλλαγές, εμείς μπορούμε να το δούμε με περισσότερη λογική.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (να το συζητήσουμε)


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3599-Mac-Cormick-MacCormick-McCormick


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Philip Roth = Φίλιπ Ροθ (Αμερικανός συγγραφέας)
Joseph Roth = Γιόζεφ Ροτ (Αυστριακός συγγραφέας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2014)

Rachel Carson = Ρέιτσελ Κάρσον, όχι Ράκελ Κ.!

(Άλλο όνομα η Ράκελ Γουέλτς/Raquel Welch!)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

Dorothy Tutin = ;

Μας βρίσκεται καμιά προφορά γι' αυτή την Αγγλίδα ηθοποιό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2014)

Ντόροθι Τιούτιν

[video]http://www.britishpathe.com/video/showbiz-names-the-best/query/actresses[/video]


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, Doc!


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2014)

*Saul Zaentz* (/ˈzænts/; February 28, 1921 – January 3, 2014) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saul_Zaentz
*Σολ Ζεντς* (1921-2013) Αμερικανός παραγωγός ταινιών, βραβευμένος με Όσκαρ Καλύτερης Ταινίας για τις ταινίες _Φωλιά του Κούκου_ (1976), _Αμαντέους_ (1985) και _Άγγλος Ασθενής_ (1997). 

Η μεταγραφή του -ae- είναι πάντα δύσκολη. Εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις που είναι το κλασικό «αι» (Caesar, Καίσαρ) ή το δισύλλαβο «αε» (Baez, Μπάιεζ στα αγγλικά, Μπαέζ στην ελληνική μεταγραφή), όταν προφέρεται /æ/, ανάμεσα σε [α] και [ε], δεν ξέρεις αν πρέπει να το μεταγράψεις σε -α- ή σε -ε-.

Στο in.gr (και αλλού) προτιμούν το «Σαούλ Ζάεντς»:
http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231284875

Ας σημειωθεί ότι το «Σαούλ» είναι μετάφραση και όχι μεταγραφή. Η προφορά στα αγγλικά είναι [σολ]. Το «Σαούλ» είναι σαν να μεταγράφεις τη Rachel σε Ραχήλ και τον Jean σε Ιωάννη — ανήκουν σε άλλη εποχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2014)

Dry Tortugas

Νησάκια έξω από τη Φλόριντα

Νήσοι Ντράι Τορτούγ(κ)ας ;
Νήσοι Άνυδρες Τορτούγ(κ)ας
Νήσοι των Άνυδρων Χελώνων;
Άλλες εμπνεύσεις (αν δεν γνωρίζουμε με βεβαιότητα);


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 6, 2014)

Το πρώτο θα έλεγα: Ντράι Τορτούγκας.


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2014)

*Samuel Baud-Bovy = Σαμουέλ Μπω-Μποβύ (Μπο-Μποβί)*

Αυτό πια!  Δεν γνώριζαν τον *Σαμουέλ Μπω-Μποβύ*, τον ακούραστο Ελβετό μελετητή της δημοτικής μας μουσικής, στην _Καθημερινή_. Αδύνατον λοιπόν να αναγνωρίσουν και τον παππού του, τον Ντανιέλ Μπω-Μποβύ. Μαντάρα τα κάνανε (Γιώτα Μυρτσιώτη, «*Μικρή Οδύσσεια στην Ελλάδα του 1913*»): Ντανιέλ (σε ένα σημείο τον κάνουν και Ντέιβιντ) και Σαμουέλ* Μποντ *(!)-Μποβί. 

Όχι, παιδιά: *Samuel Baud-Bovy* = *Σαμουέλ Μπω-Μποβύ* (ή *Μπο-Μποβί*)

Λέτε να βρέθηκε κανένας πρώιμος Μποντ στην Κόνιτσα του 1913; 

Αλλά τι να τους πεις, που υπάρχει και στο Διαδίκτυο ο *Μπωντ-Μπωβύ , και μάλιστα σε πτυχιακή εργασία ! :scared:


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ο Ντανιέλ έχει και μια δεύτερη ταλαιπωρία στο κείμενο: γίνεται _Ντέιβιντ_. (Ούτε καν _Τζέιμς_.  )


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2014)

*Shia LaBeouf* = Σάια Λαμπάφ 
Έτσι προφέρεται το όνομα του νεαρού ηθοποιού. Έτσι το λέει η Wikipedia /ˈʃaɪ.ə ləˈbʌf/ και έτσι τον φωνάζουν όσοι του παίρνουν συνέντευξη. Αναπόφευκτες είναι οι εκδοχές Σία και Λεμπέφ. 

Δύο απορίες:
1. Σας ενοχλεί ή δεν σας ενοχλεί το ΛαΜπάφ / ΛαΜπέφ (δηλαδή, το κεφαλαίο στη μέση της λέξης); Ιδιαίτερα χωρίς τόνο όπως εδώ.
2. Μα γιατί στη Βικιπαίδεια δεν ρίχουν μια ματιά στις προφορές της Wikipedia; Το «Σία ΛαΜπέουφ» είναι ένα μικρό ρεκόρ παραμόρφωσης.


----------



## SBE (Jan 11, 2014)

O ίδιος ο ηθοποιός- που είναι απόγονος γαλλόφωνων της Λουιζιάνας- είχε πει ότι το οικογενειακό επίθετο ήταν LeBœuf, αλλά στο δρόμο άλλαξε.


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 11, 2014)

Δεν μπορώ να αποφασίσω αν με ενοχλεί, πάντως πιο ομαλό (οπτικά έστω) δεν θα ήταν να ακολουθούσαμε το μοτίβο των ΜακTάδε ;; Δηλαδή, όπως λέμε Μακάλιστερ, να λέμε και Λαμπάφ. Επίσης θυμήθηκα τον παλιό ποδοσφαιριστή, Frank Leboeuf, που όμως σωστά τον έγραφαν και τον έλεγαν Λεμπέφ (βέβαια εκείνος είχε ήδη το επώνυμό του ενωμένο).


----------



## pidyo (Jan 11, 2014)

JimAdams said:


> Μακάλιστερ


Είδα το Μακάλιστερ και θυμήθηκα την άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας, που δεν ήξερα πού να τη βάλω. Το Alasdair, χαρακτηριστικό σκωτσέζικο όνομα και πηγή του (δημοφιλούς σε όλη τη Μεγάλη Βρετανία) Alistair, είναι η απλοποιημένη γαελική μορφή του αρχικού γαελικού Alaxandair, που σημαίνει αυτό που καταλάβατε. Ο Αλέξανδρος ο Α΄ (Alasdair mac Mhaol Chaluim), βασιλιάς των Σκώτων, κόβει νομίσματα ως Alexander.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

Παλιά το είχαμε εξελληνίσει σε *Μάκβεθ*, αλλά αργότερα γυρίσαμε στο αγγλικό «μπ». Ας συμφωνήσουμε ωστόσο για τον τόνο. Το αγγλικό/σκοτσέζικο είναι *Μακμπέθ* (έτσι και στη Βικιπαίδεια), οπότε το *Μάκμπεθ* της διαφήμισης με ξένισε λιγάκι (συνήθως κατεβάζουμε τον τόνο των αγγλικών λέξεων, σ' αυτήν βρήκαμε να τον ανεβάσουμε;). Όλα αυτά τα σκοτσέζικα τονίζονται μετά το _Μακ_: Μακντάφ (Μακντόφ συχνά σε εμάς), Μακφί, Μακλάουντ ο MacLeod κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2014)

Μήπως, λέω μήπως, ο μεταφραστής θέλησε να διατηρήσει την ιταλική προφορά με το σκεπτικό ότι ο Βέρντι Ιταλός ήταν, η όπερα στα Ιταλικά είναι;

YΓ Βέβαια τότε θα έλεγε Μάκμπετ


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2014)

SBE said:


> YΓ Βέβαια τότε θα έλεγε Μάκμπετ


Ετοιμαζόμουν να σου πω ότι θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε μέχρι τον Οτέλο για να δούμε, αλλά η δική σου λύση είναι πιο άμεση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2014)

*Bertolt Brecht* Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ 

Όχι *Μπέρτολντ.

Brecht was christened Eugen Berthold Friedrich Brecht and was called Eugen until 1916, from which point he insisted on being called Bert and, from 1922, Bertolt.
_Bertolt Brecht: A Literary Life_ By Stephen Parker
http://books.google.gr/books?id=mmdVAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA5


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Για την πόλη της Συρίας:

*Aleppo* = Χαλέπι

Aleppo is the common modern-day English name for the city. It was known in antiquity as Khalpe, Khalibon, and to the Greeks and Romans as Beroea (Βέροια). During the Crusades, and again during the French Mandate for Syria and the Lebanon, the name Alep was used: "Aleppo" is an Italianised version of this. The ancient name of the city, Halab, is also its Arabic name in the modern day. It is of obscure origin. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleppo#Etymology

Να μας λείπει το *_Αλέπι_!


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2014)

Μια και ήδη πήρε τη Χρυσή Σφαίρα β΄ανδρικού ρόλου (και είναι υποψήφιος και για Όσκαρ), είναι καιρός να μάθουν η Βικιπαίδεια και οι κριτικοί του κινηματογράφου ότι το επώνυμό του δεν προφέρεται Λίτο:

Jared Leto = Τζάρεντ Λέτο

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τζάρεντ_Λίτο Θέλει διόρθωση!
http://www.forvo.com/word/jared_leto/#en
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRXBzu1qo5I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCi075_FKlk


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2014)

Ο Κριζέφσκι, ο Σεσέφσκι κι ο Ζεζέβσκι (ή μήπως είναι Ζοζέβσκι; Ή Ζαζέβσκι; )

Αυτό το ψάρεψα στη Βίκι, στο λήμμα Mike Krzyzewski, και ναι μεν ο κύριος αυτός δεν είναι σταρ στην Ελλάδα, όπως είναι στις ΗΠΑ, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον η πολυμορφία του ονόματός του:
The family name was originally Krzyżewski (IPA: [kʂɨˈʐɛfskʲi]), and while the general public pronounces it /ʃəˈʃɛfski/ shə-shef-ski, his own pronunciation is /ʒəˈʒɛvski/ zhə-zhev-ski.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Αλέν Ρενέ, Αλαίν Ρεναί < Alain Resnais (1922-2014)

Με τη Βικιπαίδεια σε σπάνια διάθεση απλοποίησης:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αλέν_Ρενέ


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Ουιγούροι, ουιγουρική γλώσσα = Uyghur people (Uyghurs), Uyghur (language)


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

*Malacca* = η Μαλάκα (της Μαλάκας) [κρατίδιο της Μαλαισίας]
*the Strait of Malacca* = ο Πορθμός της Μαλάκας, το Στενό της Μαλάκας, τα Στενά της Μαλάκας


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

Σήμερα αναφέρθηκε ως «Στενά της Μαλακκά», προφανώς (;) για να μην προκαλέσει γέλια σε ένα τραγικό θέμα. Λέω εγώ τώρα.

edit: και ως Πορθμός της Μάλακα. Ο,τιδήποτε προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί ο μαλάκας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Το πιο γνωστό είναι το άκλιτο με τον τονισμό στην προπαραλήγουσα (από τον παροξυσμό στον προπαροξυτονισμό): τα στενά της Μάλακα.

Edit: Ακριβώς!


----------



## Marinos (Mar 11, 2014)

(Έχει κι άλλα, οπότε μπορεί να είναι πολλαπλά χρήσιμο κανάλι)


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2014)

Ίσως χρειαστεί να υιοθετήσουμε την μαλαισιανή γραφή και προφορά Μελάκα (Μelaka)


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Malacca* = η Μαλάκα (της Μαλάκας) [κρατίδιο της Μαλαισίας]
> *the Strait of Malacca* = ο Πορθμός της Μαλάκας, το Στενό της Μαλάκας, τα Στενά της Μαλάκας



Η σαραντάκεια ματιά:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/13/simalakas-2/

και η τροπική καταιγίδα:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7085-Tropical-storm-Malakas


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία της συζήτησης του όρου _cosmic inflation_:

*Alan Guth = Άλαν Γκουθ* (και όχι Γκαθ)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Guth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQUqRJJ24GQ&list=PL5FEAA98B11FB4779&index=1
http://www.forvo.com/word/alan_guth/#en


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2014)

Manuel Valls = Μανουέλ Βαλς (βικιπαιδικά: Βαλλς)

Γάλλος πολιτικός καταλανικής καταγωγής
(Όχι «Βαλ» όπως στο κείμενο εδώ.)


Περισσότερο Βαλς εδώ: http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/04/02/valls/


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2014)

Στην επικαιρότητα των ημερών ήταν και η οδός Ροβέρτου Γκάλι (εκεί βρίσκεται το εστιατόριο όπου έφαγαν ο πρωθυπουργός με την καγκελάριο). «Ήταν τίποτα του μπασκετμπολίστα αυτός ο Γκάλης;» με ρώτησε κάποιος. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί που γράφουν «οδός Ροβέρτου Γκάλη», αλλά δεν θα βρείτε ούτε μια ιστοσελίδα με το εξελληνισμένο επώνυμο στην ονομαστική. Ο Roberto Galli ήταν Ιταλός φιλέλληνας, δημοσιογράφος και βουλευτής που εκλεγόταν στη Βενετία από το 1886 ως το 1912. Λεπτομέρειες στο λήμμα του Δρανδάκη. Είχαμε εξελληνίσει το βαφτιστικό του, αλλά όχι το επώνυμο. Έτσι θα δείτε το όνομά του και στις πινακίδες: 
ΟΔΟΣ
ΡΟΒΕΡΤΟΥ ΓΚΑΛΛΙ
ROVERTOU GALLI​
Ο Πάπυρος τον αναφέρει σήμερα με την απλοποιημένη γραφή: Ροβέρτος Γκάλι, ίσως κάποιοι θα τον έκαναν Ρομπέρτο Γκάλι. Άλλωστε, και ο Ρενάτος Καρτέσιος (από το λατινικό Renatus Cartesius) έχει γίνει Ρενέ Ντεκάρτ.

Όσο για τον Νίκο Γκάλη, αυτός ήταν Γεωργαλής.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πώς θα ήταν μια Ελλάδα χωρίς Γκάλη, χωρίς Κορομηλά;

Χωρίς *Ροβέρτο *Γκάλλι, χωρίς *Μαριάννα *Κορομηλά.

Ευφυολόγημα του Γιάννη Ευσταθιάδη από τη δεκαετία του ’90.


----------



## Earion (Apr 13, 2014)

Τραγικό συμβάν στην οικογένεια του Μπομπ Γκέλντοφ. Την περασμένη Δευτέρα (7 Απριλίου) βρέθηκε νεκρή στο σπίτι της στο Κεντ η εικοσιπεντάχρονη κόρη του από άγνωστη μέχρι στιγμής αιτία. Το όνομά της ήταν *Peaches Geldof*. Η μεταφορά του στα ελληνικά; Πίτσες Γκέλντοφ.

Πίτσες; :huh: Για λόγους προφύλαξης δεν θα έπρεπε να το αλλάξουμε κάπως; Με την ίδια λογική που αφαιρέθηκε το Χ από τον Έρμαν Έσσε και τον Τσάρλτον Ήστον;


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2014)

Ναι, πολλοί έγραψαν «Πίτσις» και ελάχιστοι «Πίτσιζ».


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2014)

...
"Πίτσες Γκέλντοφ": 25

"Πίτσεζ Γκέλντοφ": 16

"Πίτσιζ Γκέλντοφ": 28

"Πίτσις Γκέλντοφ": 97


Peaches - Stranglers


----------



## Earion (Apr 16, 2014)

*Orlando Figes = Ορλάντο Φάιτζες*

Να πιάσουμε τώρα άλλον: τον πολύ ταλαντούχο και πολύ προβεβλημένο ιστορικό *Orlando Figes*, που γράφει για την ιστορία και τον πολιτισμό της Ρωσίας.

Η αγγλική Βικιπαίδεια έχει ξεκάθαρη άποψη: *Orlando Figes* /ˈfaɪdʒiːz/

Στο Forvo τα πράγματα είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα, γιατί ένας εδώ, άντρας από την Αγγλία τον λέει Φίγκες, όμως σε άλλο αρχείο κάποιος άλλος από την Αμερική προφέρει το γυναικείο όνομα Eva Figes ως Ίβα Φάιτζις (εδώ).

Στο Γιουτιούμπ τον αποκαλούν παρουσία του Φάιτζις (εδώ και εδώ) , αλλά και Φίτζις (εδώ).

Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, όταν δεν τον αφήνουμε λατινογραμμένο, τον λέμε Φάιτζις είτε Φάιτζες, και καμιά φορά Φίτζες .

Αλλά οπωσδήποτε όχι Ορλάντο Φιτζέζ όπως τον μεταποιεί και τον μεταστοιχειώνει πάνω από μία φορά ο Αναστάσης Βιστωνίτης στο _Βήμα της Κυριακής_ όπου παρουσιάζει το νέο του βιβλίο για τον Κριμαϊκό Πόλεμο (13 Απριλίου 2014, Βιβλία, σ. 1-2).


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία για την προφορά, μόνο κάποιο δισταγμό για τη μεταγραφή της κατάληξης. Μου τον έλυσαν οι εκδόσεις Ψυχογιός. Στα δύο βιβλία της Kate Figes που έχουν εκδώσει φιγουράρει το όνομα της συγγραφέως στα ελληνικά: ΚΕΪΤ ΦΑΪΤΖΕΣ. Κακή συνήθεια τα κεφαλαία στα ξένα, τα ξενικά και τα παράξενα: δίνεις την ευκαιρία στον άλλο να βάλει αυτός τον τόνο. Αλλά έκλεισε:

*Figes = Φάιτζες*

Μέχρι κι ο Μήτσος θα συμφωνήσει.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

*Dorothy Hodgkin* = *Ντόροθι Χότζκιν *(50+ γκουγκλίσματα)

Στο forvo.com από Βρετανό, στο oxforddictionaries η βρετανική και η αμερικανική προφορά, και εδώ:







Τώρα αισθανόμαστε κι εμείς τυχεροί, όχι αποπαίδια. Since you power the search engine, use it.


----------



## Alexandra (May 22, 2014)

Nigel Farage = Νάιτζελ *Φάραζ *(ή το διαδεδομένο *Φάρατζ*)

Στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο χιλιάδες «Φάρατζ» και «Φάραντζ». Πολύ λιγότερα «Φάραζ». Στο BBC τον προφέρουν *Φάραζ,* με γαλλικό παχύ «ζ». Υποθέτω ότι ο ίδιος το προφέρει έτσι, λόγω της γαλλικής καταγωγής του ονόματος; (Αν και θα έπρεπε να το λένε «Φαράζ».)

Farage was born on 3 April 1964 in Downe, near Sevenoaks in Kent, to Guy Justus Oscar Farage and Barbara Stevens. The Farage name comes from a distant *Huguenot *ancestor.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Εγώ τον γράφω *Φάρατζ* επειδή έχει επικρατήσει. Οπωσδήποτε χωρίς -ν- για να βοηθάμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα .

Ο αγγλόφωνος που θα δει το όνομα θα το προφέρει ανάλογα με το πώς προφέρει το garage: παροξύτονο και με ζ ή τζ στο τέλος.
Γκάρααζ ή γκάρατζ, Φάρααζ ή Φάρατζ.

http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/garage_1

Επίτρεψέ μου λοιπόν, μια και έχει τεράστια διάδοση το Φάρατζ, να το προσθέσω δίπλα στο Φάραζ, έστω κι αν ο ίδιος θέλει να θυμίζει τους Ουγενότους προγόνους του.


----------



## SBE (May 24, 2014)

Τις προάλλες στο μπιμπισί σε πολιτική συζήτηση κάποιος σχολιαστής αντίθετου πολιτικού χώρου δήλωσε ότι αρνείται να το προφέρει Φαράζ και λοιπά μανταμσουσουδίστικα, και θα το λέει Φάρατζ, όπως όλος ο κόσμος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Φίλιππος ή Φελίπε; Πώς θα αποκαλούμε τον μελλοντικό βασιλιά της Ισπανίας; Επειδή αυτό το σημερινό *Φελίπε Στ' της Καθημερινής*, με τον συνδυασμό σύγχρονου τρόπου απόδοσης ονομάτων και παραδοσιακού τρόπου αρίθμησης, εμένα τουλάχιστον μού βγάζει γέλιο.

Γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο προηγούμενος συνονόματός του, ο *Φίλιππος* Ε' δεν ήταν κάποιος τυχαίος στην ιστορία: πέρα από πολλά άλλα, ήταν και ο πρώτος Βουρβώνος βασιλιάς της Ισπανίας.

Σε επόμενη συζήτηση, πού και πώς έχασε ο Φίλιππος το ένα πι του.



http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14954-Φίλιππος-ή-Φελίπε
Θα βρείτε εκεί αντίγραφο για συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2014)

*Abel Korzeniowski* = Άμπελ Κορζενιόφσκι (Πολωνός συνθέτης μουσικής για τον κινηματογράφο και το θέατρο)

Πιο γνωστοί Κορζενιόφσκι είναι οι αθλητές: ο κολυμβητής και ο χρυσός ολυμπιονίκης του βάδην. Ακόμα πιο γνωστός (αλλά όχι με αυτό το όνομα) είναι ο συγγραφέας Τζόζεφ Κόνραντ, ο Πολωνός που έγραψε στα αγγλικά. Το επώνυμό του ήταν Κορζενιόφσκι και τα Τζόζεφ και Κόνραντ ήταν βαφτιστικά (Κόνραντ τον φώναζαν οι δικοί του). Η προφορά του ονόματος στα πολωνικά είναι Κοζενιόφσκι, αλλά η μητσική μεταγραφή είναι αυτή που επικράτησε.

Και λίγη ωραία μουσική από το _A Single Man_ (μουσική για την οποία ο Άμπελ είχε προταθεί για Χρυσή Σφαίρα).


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2014)

Αν δεν γίνει συνήθεια η απλοποίηση σε συνδυασμό με συμπαράθεση του λατινόγραπτου, θα μυρίζουμε συνεχώς τα δάχτυλά μας. Για να καταλάβω πώς γράφεται αυτός ο Φλόριαν Σούι, χρειάστηκε να ζητήσω από το Γκουγκλ Florian+austerity (από τον τίτλο του βιβλίου του, για τη λιτότητα).

Φλόριαν Σούι > Florian Schui

http://www.amazon.com/Austerity-Great-Failure-Florian-Schui/dp/0300203934



(Το περί απλοποίησης σχολιάζεται εδώ.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιούνκερ <> Jean-Claude Juncker*
> 
> Ο ένας στους έξι κατεβάζει τον τόνο: *Ζαν-Κλοντ Γιουνκέρ*
> 
> ...




Η Βικιπαίδεια τον τονίζει στη λήγουσα: *Γιουνκέρ*, αλλά ας θυμηθούμε ότι στα λουξεμβουργιανά είναι *Γιούνκερ*.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Claude_Juncker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Claude_Juncker
http://www.forvo.com/word/jean-claude_juncker/#lb

Επίσης, κάποιοι εμπνέονται από τον Καραγάτση και γράφουν _Γιούγκερ_. Μόνο που έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλοί πια προφέρουν διαφορετικά τα -νκ- από τα -γκ- στις ξένες λέξεις και τα ονόματα που μεταγράφουμε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2014)

...
*Charlie Haden* = *Τσάρλι Χέιντεν*

Prick up your ears to his sweet tunes.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2014)

*Πανεπιστήμιο Τζονς Χόπκινς* < Johns Hopkins University 

Λιγότερο γνωστά είναι και τα άλλα ιδρύματα που φέρουν το όνομα του Αμερικανού ευεργέτη Τζονς Χόπκινς, π.χ. το Johns Hopkins Hospital.

Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο το λάθος της μεταγραφής σε «Τζον Χόπκινς».

Για τον περίεργο πληθυντικό στο βαφτιστικό του η Wikipedia γράφει:

His first name was inherited from his grandfather Johns Hopkins, who received his first name when his mother Margaret Johns married Gerard Hopkins. [5]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johns_Hopkins#Early_life


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2014)

Μου έλυσες την απορία. Νόμιζα ότι ο κύριος Τζονς κι ο κύριος Χόπκινς είχαν και βαφτιστικά που για συντομία παραλείπονταν. Τελικά είναι ένας, και πρόκειται για την αμερικάνικη ονοματοθετική παράδοση να δίνεται σαν βαφτιστικό όνομα το επίθετο της οικογένειας της μητέρας. 

Δεδομένου ότι το δεύτερο πρόσωπο ενικού και πληθυντικού είναι ίδιο στην αγγλική, φαντάζομαι μπέρδεμα με κανέναν περαστικό που άκουγε π.χ. τη μητέρα να φωνάζει "Γιάννηδες! Θα σας τσακίσω άμα σας βρω! Παλιόπαιδο!".


----------



## 666 (Aug 25, 2014)

Μιας και λέτε για μεταγραφές, να πάρω καμιά άποψη;

Πώς θα γράφατε το όνομα Vogel στα ελληνικά, προερχόμενο όμως από αγγλικό πρωτότυπο; (Που αναφέρεται όντως σε Γερμανό.)
Βόγκελ ή Φόγκελ;


----------



## Themis (Aug 26, 2014)

666 said:


> Πώς θα γράφατε το όνομα Vogel στα ελληνικά, προερχόμενο όμως από αγγλικό πρωτότυπο; (Που αναφέρεται όντως σε γερμανό.)
> Βόγκελ ή Φόγκελ;


Αφού πρόκειται όντως για Γερμανό, όπως προφέρεται στη Γερμανία. Φαντάσου τις προεκτάσεις αν αλλάζαμε τη μεταγραφή των κύριων ονομάτων ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε πρωτότυπο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2014)

Themis said:


> Αφού πρόκειται όντως για Γερμανό, όπως προφέρεται στη Γερμανία. Φαντάσου τις προεκτάσεις αν αλλάζαμε τη μεταγραφή των κύριων ονομάτων ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε πρωτότυπο.


 Έτσι. Π.χ. ο Γιόχαν: Φόγκελ στην Ελβετία, Βόγκελ τον έλεγαν στην Αγγλία, πάντα Φόγκελ όμως στην Ελλάδα.






Ενώ ο Μπομπ είναι παντού Βόγκελ. Κι εμείς Βόγκον, σπανίως όμως.


----------



## 666 (Aug 26, 2014)

Themis said:


> Αφού πρόκειται όντως για Γερμανό, όπως προφέρεται στη Γερμανία. Φαντάσου τις προεκτάσεις αν αλλάζαμε τη μεταγραφή των κύριων ονομάτων ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε πρωτότυπο.



Ναι πράγματι, αυτή είναι η σωστή και αυτονόητη λογική. Όπως εδώ πέρα το argument λέει ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο θεωρούμε αυτονόητο οτι ο αναγνώστης γνωρίζει γερμανικά. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν θα έπρεπε ο (αγγλόφωνος) συγγραφέας να γράψει Fogel; Επίσης, ο άγγλος αναγνώστης (που θεωρούμε ότι δεν γνωρίζει φυσικά γερμανικά), θα διαβάσει Βόγκελ.


----------



## Irini (Aug 26, 2014)

Εδώ παίζει ρόλο το αλφάβητο. Διότι και καθότι το γερμανικό αλφάβητο είναι σχεδόν ίδιο με το αγγλικό. Άρα η φωνητική μεταγραφή μπαίνει περισσότερο στην άκρη. Εξ ου και σε πολλά κείμενα, τουλάχιστον τα πιο ασυνήθιστα "σημαδάκια", δεν χρησιμοποιούνται στα αγγλικά (π.χ. τα σημαδάκια, όπως και να τα λένε, που χρησιμοποιεί το τούρκικο αλφάβητο.) Εφόσον εμείς το μεταγράφουμε τελείως ε, η φωνητική μεταγραφή αποκτά άλλη βαρύτητα. Αλλιώς καταλήγουμε σε Βετχόβεν αλά Ελευθερουδάκη.


----------



## 666 (Aug 26, 2014)

Διχάζομαι...
Δε μου κάθεται καλά η ιδέα του άγγλου να το διαβάζει Βο και του έλληνα να το διαβάζει Φο.


----------



## Themis (Aug 26, 2014)

Όταν μεταφράζεις, φτιάχνεις ελληνικό κείμενο, όχι αγγλοελληνικό.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2014)

666 said:


> Διχάζομαι...
> Δε μου κάθεται καλά η ιδέα του άγγλου να το διαβάζει Βο και του έλληνα να το διαβάζει Φο.



E τότε, να γράφουμε «Ποσειδών» άμα δεν είναι μεταφρασμένο το κείμενο, ενώ «Ποσάιντον» όταν είναι αγγλομετάφρασμα.
Ή «Πειραιεύς» και «Παϊρέους» αντίστοιχα, ή «Οδυσσεύς» και «Γιουλίσιζ» (η μία λύσις, ή «Οουντίσεουζ» αν επέλεξαν την άλλη λύση), ή «Ζευς» και «Ζους». Ή «Λούθηρος» και «Λούτερ» για γερμανομετάφρασμα, και πάει λέγοντας (πολλά, αλλά βαριέμαι τώρα).

Καταλαβαίνεις πού πάει έτσι το πράγμα, έτσι;  Κατευθείαν στην παράνοια.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2014)

*Ντόναλντ* (ή Ντόναλτ) (Φράντσισεκ) *Τουσκ* - *Donald* (Franciszek) *Tusk*, νυν πρωθυπουργός της Πολωνίας, θα είναι Πρόεδρος του Ευρωπαϊκού Συμβουλίου από την 1η Δεκεμβρίου 2014.

*Φεντερίκα Μογκερίνι* - *Federica Mogherini*, νυν ΥπΕξ της Ιταλίας, θα είναι ΥπΕξ της ΕΕ από 1η Νοε. 2014


----------



## nikosl (Sep 7, 2014)

Με αφορμή τη σημερινή συνέντευξη στην Καθημερινή, όπου αναφέρεται ως *Μιρσχάιμερ και στη λεζάντα *Μπιρσχάιμερ:

*John Mearsheimer* ((/ˈmɜrʃhaɪmər/): *Τζον Μερσχάιμερ*. Το γιουτιουμπάκι-παραπομπή της wikipedia είναι χρήσιμο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

...
*Xibalba* = *Σιμπάλμπα *(π.χ. εκεί)

(Mayan pronunciation: [/ʃiɓälˈɓä/])

Για να μην μπερδευτεί κανείς από τους Αμερικάνους και τον πει ή τον γράψει "*Ζιμπάλμπα", τον κάτω κόσμο των Μάγια.

Γιατί αυτοί λένε και τον δικό μας "Χέιντιζ".


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

*Nobel*

168 *Νόμπελ* στη Λεξιλογία προς 19 *Νομπέλ*.

Το βραβείο γράφεται και με πεζό αρχικό (*νόμπελ*), αν και δεν το έχουμε συνηθίσει (ούτε τα _όσκαρ_ — και πώς να γράψεις ότι ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης έχει ένα λένιν και έναν ιπεκτσί).

Ο τονισμός του επωνύμου του Άλφρεντ και του επώνυμου βραβείου ήταν πάντα πρόβλημα. Στον Δρανδάκη είναι _Νόμπελ_ αλλά στον Πάπυρο _Νομπέλ_. Στο ΛΚΝ είναι _νόμπελ_, αλλά στο ΛΝΕΓ και _νόμπελ_ και _νομπέλ_. Στη Βικιπαίδεια ο Άλφρεντ είναι Νομπέλ και τα βραβεία Νόμπελ. 

Στη Σουηδία το τονίζουν στη λήγουσα, Νομπέλ. Και στην Αγγλία το ίδιο, Νομπέλ. Αλλά ακούστε πώς προφέρεται το Nobel Prize λόγω του πρώτου μακρού «νόου», ακόμα κι αν καταγράφεται σαν «νομπέλ πράιζ» η προφορά.
http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/nobel-prize
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/Nobel-Prize
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/Nobel-Prize?q=nobel+prize

Στο λεξικό του Κέμπριτζ έβαλαν και τον τόνο εκεί που έπρεπε:
http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/nobel-prize

Σχετική κουβέντα και στου Σαραντάκου:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/10/08/hippocamp/


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2014)

Προσωπικά βρήκα πολύ (sic) απόλυτη την τοποθέτηση του Σαραντάκου, ότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι μόνο παροξύτονο· διότι ούτε είναι μονοκρατορία το παροξύτονο, ούτε είναι γαλλική επιρροή το οξύτονο (όπως γράφτηκε αρχικά), ούτε κττμά είναι λάθος το οξύτονο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2014)

Εγώ το λέω Νόμπελ όταν μιλάω ελληνικά και Νομπέλ όταν μιλάω γερμανικά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2014)

Cadmian said:


> [...] Εμένα πιο πολύ με προβληματίζει το Κίργκεγκωρ/ Κίργκεγκορ. Εγώ *Κίρκεγκορ* τον ήξερα, Κίρκεγκορ τον έλεγε και ένας Δανός φίλος μου (καθ' όλα αρμόδιος όντας συμπατριώτης του φιλοσόφου).
> 
> Ενδεικτικά, Κίργκεγκωρ τον έχει το Παπυράκι, Κίρκεγκορ η Δομή.



Και *Ζαίρεν Κίρκεγκωρ* ο Πάπυρος.

Με την ευκαιρία που είδα ένα *_Κίργκεγκωρ_ σε κείμενο του Στ. Κασιμάτη.

Οι Δανοί προφέρουν Κίρκεγκορ, οι Άγγλοι Κίρκεγκααρντ (ό,τι βλέπουν, δηλαδή). 

Στην Ελλάδα έχει καθιερωθεί η δανέζικη προφορά και παλιότερα γράφαμε «ω» για να φανεί ότι το «ο» είναι μακρό (βεβαίως, στα ελληνικά δεν προφέρουμε μακρό «ο» και στα δανέζικα υπάρχουν δύο a που τώρα σε κοινές λέξεις έχουν γίνει å).

Kierkegaard, σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, σημαίνει churchyard, νεκροταφείο εκκλησίας. Και, αν θυμόμαστε ότι αυτό το kierke (και το church) είναι το ελληνικό _κυριακόν (δώμα)_, θα μας έρχεται πιο εύκολο να θυμηθούμε να λέμε Κίρκεγκορ.

Με λίγα λόγια:

*Søren Kierkegaard* = Σέρεν Κίρκεγκορ


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

Ενδεικτικά απ' τα πολλά επεισόδια του νικελοζαζουλικού πολέμου για το «άι»...


nickel said:


> Θα προτιμήσω την απόδοση του Πάπυρου (_Επαρχίες *Μάριταϊμ*_), θα του κατεβάσω (κι εγώ) τον τόνο και θα προσθέσω ένα άρθρο: _Νοηματική γλώσσα των επαρχιών _*Μαριτάιμ*.





Zazula said:


> Για το ότι αρνείσαι να δεχτείς την ύπαρξη του διφθόγγου *άι *έχουμε διασταυρώσει τα ξίφη μας και στο Άινταχο. Υποθέτω δεν λες ποτέ «χάιδεψαν τον γάιδαρο» — ή τα θεωρείς αυτά προ-προπαροξύτονα... και τετρασύλλαβα.





drsiebenmal said:


> Πώς συλλαβίζεις το Αϊνστάιν; Α-ι-νστά-ιν; Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ... Κάτσε να έρθει ο Ζάζουλας να σου τα πει καλύτερα. :) Α, ναι, τα έχετε ξαναπεί. Και τα Αϊντάχο και όλα. ΟΚ.





nickel said:


> Και το γάιδαρο κ.λπ. Το κυριότερο επιχείρημά μου; Το ότι έξω προφέρεται σαν τετρασύλλαβη.


...στον οποίον κατεβάζω έναν ακόμη στρατηγό μου που αδυνατίζει περαιτέρω τις νικέλειες θέσεις:
*Ντάισελμπλουμ, Ντάισελμπλουμ, Ντάισελμπλουμ!*​
ΥΓ Όταν το λες δυνατά τρεις φορές και κάνεις τρεις αυτοπεριστροφές, εμφανίζεται ένας γάιδαρος στη μέση μιας άουτομπαν κι ανεβαίνει δέκα Φάρεναϊτ η θερμοκρασία σε Άιοβα-Άινταχο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2014)

Δεν μπορεί, κάπου θα έχω πει ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τον _γάιδαρο_, καταλαβαίνω ότι το τονιζόμενο _άι_ του _γάιδαρου_ και του _Ντάισελμπλουμ_ δεν μας αναγκάζουν να κατεβάσουμε τον τόνο. Και ότι αυτά δεν επηρεάζουν τη λογική επιθυμία και τάση (που δεν είναι δική μου επιθυμία και τάση) να λέμε _Μαριτάιμ_ και _Αϊνστάιν_. Δεν είναι ρυθμιστική η στάση μου· τάσεις καταγράφω.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

Τότε γιατί αντιδράς στο Άινταχο; :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τότε γιατί αντιδράς στο Άινταχο; :)



Δεν θυμάμαι. Δεν αποκλείεται να ήθελα κι εγώ το δικό μου Αϊντάχο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι. Δεν αποκλείεται να ήθελα κι εγώ το δικό μου Αϊντάχο.



Yours to own, over there.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 11, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> *Xibalba* = *Σιμπάλμπα *(π.χ. εκεί)(Mayan pronunciation: [/ʃiɓälˈɓä/])
> Για να μην μπερδευτεί κανείς από τους Αμερικάνους και τον πει ή τον γράψει "*Ζιμπάλμπα", τον κάτω κόσμο των Μάγια.



Don't know which Americans you're referring to, Daeman.
Here's what imbd  says:
Xibalba (pronounced "shibalba") according to a Mayan myth is the place where the heavens and the earth were born.

There is however a kids' video game called Zibalba --no relation to Maya mythology.



daeman said:


> ...Γιατί αυτοί λένε και τον δικό μας "Χέιντιζ".



Which «αυτοί» are you referring to?
According to your link, all English speakers pronounce it this way, including you:
Hades (/ˈheɪdiːz/; from Ancient Greek Ἅιδης/ᾍδης)

Which, btw, sounds closer to the Greek, regardless of spelling, i.e., 1 diphthong+1 vowel=3 vowels total, or 1 vowel+iota subscript+1 vowel=3 vowels total.

Keep it up, Daeman! Can't wait to see your next number


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Don't know which Americans you're referring to, Daeman.
> Here's what imbd  says:
> Xibalba (pronounced "shibalba") according to a Mayan myth is the place where the heavens and the earth were born.
> ...


Namely, Christina Applegate as Mary Beth whom I've heard with my own ears pronounce it "Zeebalba" a couple of times in that film (the subtitling of which I was proofreading at the time, and trying to caution colleagues about her false pronunciation), and they haven't failed me yet. The ears.



Spoiler











As for Hades, English speakers do pronounce it that way, but it's Άδης in Greek now. I don't know exactly when it stopped being pronounced "Άιδης" but I'm almost certain it was a long, long time ago. Might even belong to another thread.

My next number will be 365, by King Sunny Ade :-D:



Spoiler


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 12, 2014)

Good one, dude! 
So it's Zeebalba as in Zeerox copy, right? Wow, that's even better! Copy that :woot:


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

*Pict(s)* *Πίκτος, Πίκτου, Πίκτο / Πίκτοι, Πίκτων, Πίκτους*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2014)

*Bodo Ramelow* = *Μπόντο Ράμελο* ΟΧΙ Ράμελοβ ούτε Ράμελοφ. Το τελικό -w στα βορειογερμανικά ονόματα δεν είναι σλαβικής προέλευσης και δεν ακούγεται καν. (Το πολύ πολύ να ακούγεται, σαν μικρή αδιόρατη ουρίτσα ένα κάτι σαν -ου στο τέλος).

Ο νέος πρωθυπουργός του ομόσπονδου γερμανικού κράτους της Θουριγγίας είναι ο πρώτος που προέρχεται από το κόμμα της αριστεράς Die Linke και εκλέχτηκε ως επικεφαλής τρικομματικού συνασπισμού με τους σοσιαλδημοκράτες και τους πράσινους, που συγκεντρώνουν πλειοψηφία μίας έδρας στο τοπικό κοινοβούλιο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2014)

*Basel* /ˈbaːzl/ = Βασιλεία

Αναρωτιόταν χτες στα Νέα ο Γιώργος Παπαχρήστος:

Πολλά σχεδίαζα να πω και για τα όσα περίεργα έως διφορούμενα είπε στη Βασιλεία (Basel τη λένε την πόλη, εμείς τώρα γιατί την ονομάζουμε Βασιλεία δεν το έχω καταλάβει, αλλά τέλος πάντων) ο πρόεδρος Βαγγέλης.

Η απάντηση απέχει όσο μια επίσκεψη στη Wikipedia:
The town of Basel was called *Basilea* or *Basilia* in Latin (from Ancient Greek *Basileia*, *Βασιλεία* meaning kingship) and this name is documented from 374 AD.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basel#Early_history


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2014)

Basilea ακόμη και σήμερα στα ιταλικά (μία από τις επίσημες γλώσσες της Ελβετίας, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε). Bâle (/bɑ:l/) στα γαλλικά.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 6, 2014)

Και πού να βάλεις το μέσο γαλλομαθή να μεταφράσει κάποιον _Bâlois_.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2014)

Μα τώρα, στα σοβαρά, όλοι αυτοί που κατά καιρούς γράφουν τέτοια τί έχουν πάθει και δεν ντρέπονται να δείχνουν την αμορφωσιά τους έτσι; Γιατί νομίζουν ότι λένε εξυπνάδα; Του πληρώνουνε με τη λέξη και πρέπει να πούνε κάτι για να γίνουν οι λέξεις πολλές;

Δε λέω ότι πρέπει να ξέρει ο καθένας για το λατινικό όνομα της πόλης, αλλά να αντιλαμβάνεται ότι για πολλές πόλεις της Ευρώπης (κι αλλού, αλλά ας πιάσουμε την Ευρώπη), έχουμε τα δικά μας ονόματα που δεν είναι ξεκάρφωτα. Και δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι ευρωπαίοι που το κάνουμε αυτό. 

ΥΓ Και μια που το συζήταγα κατά σύμπτωση αυτές τις μέρες. Πριν μερικά χρόνια πάω στο ταχυδρομείο εδώ στο Λονδίνο, κάπου στη Μπέικερ Στριτ, δηλαδή κέντρο, γραφεία κλπ. Κι ήταν μπροστά μου στην ουρά μια χαζοχαρούμενη από ένα γραφείο με έναν φάκελο μεγάλο και βλέπω διεύθυνση οδός τάδε, ΤΚ τάδε, Βασιλεία (Μπάζελ, που θα έλεγε ο πιο πάνω), αλλά χωρίς χώρα. Πάει στο γκισέ, τη ρωτάει ο υπάλληλος σε ποιά χώρα πηγαίνει το γράμμα, του απαντάει στη Βασιλεία. Της λέει (αφού συμβουλεύτηκε τον κατάλογο) δεν υπάρχει τέτοια χώρα, να δω το φάκελο. Τον κοιτάζει το φάκελο, αποφασίζει ότι αυτή η Βασιλεία είναι πόλη κι όχι χώρα κι ότι δεν είναι πόλη του ΗΒ, άρα πρέπει να βρουν τη χώρα. Κι αρχίζει ένας σουρεαλιστικός διάλογος μεταξύ υπαλλήλου του ταχυδρομείου και πελάτισσας σχετικά με το σε ποιά χώρα είναι η Βασιλεία. Δεν τον θυμάμαι ολόκληρο, αλλά σε κάποια φάση έχοντας χάσει την υπομονή μου γιατί αργούσε η σειρά μου, τους το είπα. Και τους διαβεβαίωσα ότι ναι, είναι όντως Ελβετία. Ίδρωσε κανενός τ'αυτί; Ντράπηκε κανένας που δεν ήξερε που πάει το γράμμα; Αν δε. Με ευχαρίστησαν με ελαφρά αδιαφορία, σα να τους ενόχλησα που τους διέκοψα τον διάλογο. Κλπ κλπ κλπ. Να τί συμβαίνει όταν αγεωγράφητος με αγεωγράφητο σμίγουν. Μα και υπάλληλος ταχυδρομείου! Κεντρικό υποκατάστημα!


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

*Thomas Piketty* = Τομά Πικετί (Γάλλος οικονομολόγος)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Piketty
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τομά_Πικετί

Βγήκε το βιβλίο του _Το Κεφάλαιο τον 21ο αιώνα_, με το όνομα του συγγραφέα τεράστιο, γραμμένο στα ξένα. 
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/198084/

Μα δεν είναι φανερό ότι το όνομα προκαλεί να το προφέρει κάποιος λάθος; Ορίστε περσινός Δελαστίκ:

Παγκόσμια αίσθηση προκάλεσαν το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο δύο σχετικές εκθέσεις – μία της ελβετικής τράπεζας UBS και μία των Αμερικανών οικονομολόγων Τόμας Πίκετι και Ιμάνιουελ Σάιζ.
http://www.iskra.gr/index.php?optio...14:delastik-dis&catid=37:di-evropi&Itemid=172

(Και ο δεύτερος, ο Emmanuel Saez, Εμανουέλ Σαέζ προφέρεται. Γάλλος με αμερικανική υπηκοότητα είναι.)

(Για τους αντιστρεψιστές που γράφουν _Πικετύ_ δεν έχω σχόλιο. Ας τα βρουν με τους αντιστρεψιστές που γράφουν _Πικεττύ_.)


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2014)

Daily Intelligencer, April 21, 2014
*
How Do You Pronounce Economist Thomas Piketty’s Name, Anyway?*

by Kevin Roose

French economist Thomas Piketty's new book, _Capital in the Twenty-First Century_, has made Piketty a hero among lefty intellectuals, and his U.S. book tour ... has turned him into a bona fide media celebrity.
But there’s a problem for anyone hoping to engage in cocktail-party chatter about Piketty’s latest work or interview him on the air: Namely, his name is kind of tough for Americans to pronounce. Here’s a hint: It’s not pronounced *“THOM-as PICK-et-ee,”* as the Huffington Post's Ryan Grim said in a recent interview with the man. (*Update*: Grim writes in to say that he asked Piketty which pronunciation he preferred before their interview, and Piketty, ever polite, opted for the Americanized version). It’s also not *“THOM-as Pick-ET-ee,”* as MSNBC's Krystal Ball erroneously said. The correct (and far more pretentious) way to pronounce Thomas Piketty’s name, as confirmed by both the New York _Times_ and our in-office French speakers, is as follows:
*
“Tome-AH PEEK-et-ee” 

*http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/04/how-do-you-pronounce-thomas-pikettys-name.htm *:woot: *


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

Είναι λογικό για τους Αγγλοσάξονες, που προφέρουν «πρέισι» το précis και «φιόνσει» τον fiancé, να ανεβάζουν τον τόνο στην προπαραλήγουσα και να αφήνουν έτσι περιθώριο για δευτερεύοντα τόνο στη λήγουσα: πίκετί, σαν να λέμε «στο πι και φι».

Νομίζω θα δω ολόκληρη τη συνέντευξη και μετά θα εξασκήσω τα γαλλικά μου με μια στα γαλλικά (όπου βέβαια τον λένε Πικετί).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9uq9LtQn1U


----------



## Zazula (Dec 30, 2014)

Επειδή λόγω των πρόσφατων γεγονότων τον ακούω πολύ, ίσως και περισσότερο απ' τον προφανή τύπο Μπρίντιζι, αναρωτιέμαι αν ο τύπος Πρίντεζι θεωρείται δόκιμος κι εξίσου ορθός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2014)

Μεγάλη ιστορία, αλλά οι αρχαιοελληνικοί τύποι είναι *Βρεντέσιον* και *Βρεντήσιον*, οπότε το *Πρίντεζι* είναι μια συνηθισμένη παραφθορά.


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

Στην Πάτρα μια ζωή Πρίντεζι το άκουγα. Τα άλλα τα είδα μετά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2014)

Το λιμάνι Βαλόνα (Valona) της Αλβανίας (που μόλις ακούσαμε στο Μέγκα) είναι, βέβαια, η ιταλική ονομασία του Αυλώνα. Όσο για τη νησίδα Σάσωνα στην έξοδό του, είναι νομίζω το μοναδικό νησί που έχει επιδικαστεί κάποια στιγμή στη σύγχρονη Ελλάδα (μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα Ιόνια), αλλά δεν κάναμε ιδιαίτερο κόπο να το κρατήσουμε (ή κάπως έτσι, τέλος πάντων).


----------



## SBE (Dec 30, 2014)

Ουψ! συμπέσαμε.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=234106&viewfull=1#post234106


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

*Funchal* = *Φουνσάλ* (πόλη της Πορτογαλίας, πρωτεύουσα της Μαδέρας) 

Πηγές:
Πάπυρος, Δρανδάκης
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funchal
http://www.forvo.com/word/funchal/#pt

Ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα διορθώσει τις εγγραφές στη Βικιπαίδεια;

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φουντσάλ
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μαδέρα


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

*Rechelle *(Hawkes): πώς να της μεταγράψουμε το μικρό της όνομα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

*Ρίκελ* (ή *Ρικέλ*;) λέει εδώ ότι προφέρεται.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 27, 2015)

Ναι, το είδα, αλλά είδα και βιντεάκια που με μπέρδεψαν. Ουσιαστικά περιμένω τα μέλη μας απ' την Αυστραλία να μου πουν το 100% σίγουρο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2015)

Το αγαπημένο μου ηφαίστειο από τα μαθητικά μου χρόνια, ίσως επειδή ποτέ δεν κατάφερα να το πω σωστά με την πρώτη φορά. Και τώρα μαθαίνω ότι το τονίζουμε λάθος. (Στη Βικιπαίδεια, το _γράφει_ και λάθος τώρα: _Ποποκατεπέλτ_. Ε, ναι, ο καταπέλτης της Πόπης, αυτή ήταν η μνημονική φράση.) Λοιπόν, με τη σωστή προφορά:

*Popocatépetl = Ποποκατέπετλ*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/14/Popocatepetl1.ogg


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

O Valdis Dombrovskis δεν θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είναι τέλειος για προσαρμογή σε κατάληξη _-ης_ και ομαλή ένταξη στο αντίστοιχο κλιτικό πρότυπο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2015)

...
Αφού δεν εξελληνίσαμε τον Μαρτσουλιόνις, τον Σαμπόνις, τον Κουρτινάιτις, τον Ευνίκη τον Εϊνίκις, τον Βισόκας, τον Ζαβάκας, τον Καρνισόβας, τον Καβαλιάουκας, τον Στομπέργκας, τους Ζουκάουσκας και πολλούς άλλους από τότε που τους είχαμε στα χέρια μας (και στα καλάθια μας), μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω, Ζαζ.

Παρότι οι Λιθουανοί γείτονες των Λετονών τα εκλιθουανίζουν όλα.


Αν και θυμάμαι τουλάχιστον τους Μαρτσουλιόνηδες και τους Σαμπόνηδες να κυκλοφορούν αρκετά, όταν ήταν στις μεγάλες τους δόξες.


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2015)

Ν’ αγιάσει το στόμα σου, Ζάζουλα. :upz: Βεβαίως και θα ’πρεπε να προσαρμόζονται στο ελληνικό κλιτικό σύστημα οι Λιθουανοί με την τόσο αρχαϊκή ινδοευρωπαϊκή τους γλώσσα. Μια χαρά προσφέρονται τα ονόματά τους.

Κι όχι μόνο αυτοί. Είναι και οι Αλβανοί, που είναι πιο κοντά μας (Τι κοντά μας; Ανάμεσά μας). Γιατί τους ξεχνάμε αυτούς, που μάλιστα παλιότερα (μέχρι και προπολεμικά) τους προσαρμόζαμε στα ελληνικά (π.χ. Μάλιος Μέτσιος, Ομέρ Βρυώνης); Και να φανταστείς ότι δεν χρειάζεται τίποτ’ άλλο παρά ένα καταληκτικό σίγμα στα ονόματά τους. Έχεις σκεφτεί ποτέ πόσα αλβανικά επώνυμα θα μετατρέπονταν στη στιγμή σε ελληνικά με ένα απλό σίγμα;

Κάνουμε ένα πείραμα;
Πιάνω, έτσι πρόχειρα, το σημερινό υπουργικό συμβούλιο της Αλβανίας, κολλάω στα επώνυμά τους ένα σίγμα, και παρακολουθώ τ’ αποτελέσματα :

Νίκος Πελέσης (αντιπρόεδρος, πιθανόν μειονοτικός)
Δημήτρης Μπουσάτης (υπουργός εξωτερικών)
Μιμή Κοδέλη (υπουργός άμυνας)
Εδμόνδος Χατζηνάστος (υπουργός υποδομών)
Εδμόνδος Παναρίτης [σου θυμίζει κάτι;] (υπουργός γεωργίας) 
Εγκλαντίνα Γερμενή [σου θυμίζει κάτι;] (υπουργός αστικής ανάπλασης)
Μιρέλα Κουμπάρου-Φουρτζή (υπουργός πολιτισμού)
Λευτέρης Κόκας (υπουργός περιβάλλοντος)
Μιλένα Χαρίτου (υπουργός δημόσιας διοίκησης)
Μπ. Τσούτσης (υπουργός τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2015)

Earion said:


> Γιατί τους ξεχνάμε αυτούς, που μάλιστα παλιότερα (μέχρι και προπολεμικά) τους προσαρμόζαμε στα ελληνικά (π.χ. Μάλιος Μέτσιος, Ομέρ Βρυώνης);


Νόμιζα θ' ανέφερες εδώ το όνομα Γεώργιος Καστριώτης Σκενδέρμπεης/Σκεντέρμπεης (Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu).

Αλλά, ναι· είναι όντως πανεύκολο:
Xhani = Τζάνης
Xhaferi = Τζαφέρης
Prifti (=ιερέας) = Πρίφτης
Loshi = Λιόσης (απ' όπου και τα Λιόσια)
Leka = Λέκ(κ)ας
Kotta = Κώττας
Koçi = Κώτσης
Haxhi = Χατζής
Frashëri = Φράσερης
Duka = Δούκας
Dervishi = Δερβίσης
Bogdani = Μπογδάνης
Bardha, Bardhi = Βάρδας, Βαρδής
Bajrami = Μπαϊράμης
Bajraktari = Μπαϊρακτάρης
Asllani = Ασλάνης
κ.ο.κ., κ.ο.κ...


----------



## SBE (Jun 4, 2015)

To άκουσα στην τηλεόραση, με αφορμή διαφήμιση για τις συλλεκτικές συσκευασίες καφέ Douwe Egberts σε σχέδια της γραφίστριας- σχεδιάστριας και κατάλαβα ότι τοσα χρόνια λάθος το διάβαζα το όνομά της: 
Orla *Kiely* = Όρλα *Κάιλι*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2015)

Και για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν ολλανδικά:

*Douwe Egberts* = Ντάου Έγκμπερτς
(Οι Ολλανδοί λένε Έχμπερτς.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

Γράφει ο Στέφανος Κασιμάτης στη χτεσινή Καθημερινή:

Παραδόξως, ενώ με βάση τους φωνητικούς κανόνες και την πρακτική, το όνομα του εθνικιστή Farage θα έπρεπε να προφέρεται «Φάρατζ», ο ίδιος προτιμά τη γαλλοπρεπή εκδοχή «Φαράζ» και, πράγματι, έτσι τον αποκαλούν όλοι στη Βρετανία...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/822873/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/h-farsa-ypoxwrei-to-sxedio-provallei




nickel said:


> Εγώ τον γράφω *Φάρατζ* επειδή έχει επικρατήσει. Οπωσδήποτε χωρίς -ν- για να βοηθάμε την αντιστρεψιμότητα .
> 
> Ο αγγλόφωνος που θα δει το όνομα θα το προφέρει ανάλογα με το πώς προφέρει το garage: παροξύτονο και με ζ ή τζ στο τέλος.
> Γκάρααζ ή γκάρατζ, Φάρααζ ή Φάρατζ.
> ...



Προσθέτω και το σχετικό βιντεάκι. Το αγγλικό _γκάραζ_ (που προτιμά ο Φάρατζ σαν αντίστοιχο) δεν είναι ίδιο με το οξύτονο γαλλικό _γκαράζ_.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2015)

Τελικά είναι καθιερωμένο στα ελληνικά να λέγεται έτσι ο Bagehot/ Μπάτζετ;

Ο κανόνας του Μπάγκεχοτ και η ΕΚΤ


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2015)

Επισήμως, *Μπάτζοτ*. Π.χ. στον Πάπυρο ή εδώ:
http://www.greekencyclopedia.com/mpatzot-bagehot-oywlter-1826-1877-p18113.html

Αλλά και *Μπάτζετ*:
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/2901_Μπάτζετ


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2015)

*Cecil > Σέσιλ*

Με αυτή την ιστορία του λιονταριού (εδώ στην efsyn) βγήκε στην επιφάνεια ένα παλιό λάθος. Το λιοντάρι στο πάρκο της Ζιμπάμπουε το λέγανε Σέσιλ (Cecil) και είχε πάρει το όνομά του προς τιμήν του Σέσιλ Ρόουντς (Cecil Rhodes), του Βρετανού επιχειρηματία, πολιτικού και αποικιοκράτη που ίδρυσε τη Ροδεσία (Rhodesia), όπως λεγόταν μέχρι το 1980 η Ζιμπάμπουε. Το Σέσιλ είναι παλιό αγγλικό όνομα, οικογενειακό όνομα αρχικά, και δεν έχει σχέση με την αγία Καικιλία. Προφέρεται μόνο Σέσιλ και ποτέ γαλλικά με τον τόνο στη λήγουσα.

Να όμως που στην efsyn, το avaaz και αλλού, το όνομα γίνεται Σεσίλ. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το κατέβασμα του τόνου έγινε τον καιρό του μεγάλου παραγωγού Σέσιλ Ντε Μιλ, τον οποίο πολλοί τόνιζαν Σεσίλ Ντεμίλ, ίσως για να κάνουν μια ταιριαστή ρίμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 1, 2015)

Malcolm = θα το μεταγράφατε Μάλκολμ (όπως συνηθίζεται) ή Μάλκομ (όπως ακούγεται); Το Γκουγκλ ρωτάει "Μήπως εννοείτε Μάλκολμ;" Αλλά και το Μάλκομ έχει αρκετές χιλιάδες ευρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2015)

Με εξέπληξαν τα πάνω από 300 ευρήματα με _Μάλκομ_. Νόμιζα ότι είχαμε συμφωνήσει να τον γράφουμε λάθος, ιδίως τον Μάλκολμ Χ και τον Μάλκολμ Μπράντμπερι. Δες biblionet:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="Μάλ...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=DH28VZPXKMe7UaztncgL


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2015)

Όταν θα αλλάξουμε τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς θα αλλάξουμε και τον Μάλκολμ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όταν θα αλλάξουμε τον Σέρλοκ Χολμς θα αλλάξουμε και τον Μάλκολμ.


+1.



nickel said:


> ...
> Στην περίπτωση αγγλικών ονομάτων που τα μεταγράφουμε σε Λέοναρντ ή Μάλκολμ, μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε μεταγραμματισμό, αφού η φωνητική μεταγραφή θα ήταν Λέναρντ και Μάλκομ. ...






nickel said:


> ... Νόμιζα ότι είχαμε συμφωνήσει να τον γράφουμε λάθος, ιδίως τον Μάλκολμ Χ και τον Μάλκολμ Μπράντμπερι. ...


*
+ Malcolm X

*


nickel said:


> Όλοι οι Malcolm που θυμάμαι (μέσα και ο πρίγκιπας στον _Μακμπέθ_) έχουν γίνει _*Μάλκολμ*_. Το περίεργο είναι που δεν είδα στον Πάπυρο να έχει σε παρένθεση ότι η προφορά είναι «Μάλκομ Εξ». Μόνο έτσι αξίζει να το δώσεις: σαν πληροφορία για όσους είναι να πουν το όνομα σε αγγλικά συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## Earion (Aug 2, 2015)

Τέλεια! Να προστεθούν οι περιπτώσεις δίπλα στον *Αλεγκζάντερ*.

Και δίπλα σε όλα τα ξένα ονόματα με διπλούς και τριπλούς τόνους, που στα ελληνικά, λόγω του κανόνα της τρισυλλαβίας, τα αποδίδουμε με ένα μόνο τόνο (π.χ. Άινστάιν > Αϊνστάιν, Φέγκελάιν > Φεγκελάιν).
(Για να μη θυμηθώ τα γιαπωνέζικα, που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται καν την έννοια του τόνου όπως εμείς. Βλ. εδώ stress).


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2015)

...
*Malala Yusafzai* = *Μαλάλα Γιουσαφζάι*, από το στόμα της ίδιας (και του πατέρα και των αδελφών της) και διά χειρός πολλών (255 περίπου, σήμερα).

Malālah Yūsafzay, Pashto: ملاله یوسفزۍ‎ [məˈlaːlə jusəf ˈzəj]






Επειδή διαπιστώνω ότι κυκλοφορούν και 74 «Γιουσαφσάι» και μερικά «Γιουσουφσάι» (κι ένα «Γιουσουφζάι» εδώ), ενώ το «*Γιουσουφτσάι» που βρήκα στην Καθημερινή (και σε άλλες 8 ιστοσελίδες), μόνο σαν φροϋδικό ολίσθημα το αιτιολογώ (Γιουσούφ, τσάι!).

Στο ντοκιμαντέρ εμφανίζονται και πολλοί *Khan* —συγγενείς, φίλοι αλλά και άλλοι— που όλοι ακούγονται καθαρά *Χαν *κι έτσι μεταγράφονται, παλαιόθεν, μαζί με τον αδερφό της τον *Khushal Khan *= *Χουσάλ Χαν*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία που το είδα στα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου...

Το όνομα *Hilary* ή *Hillary* (*Χίλαρι*) είναι όνομα και ανδρών. Προέρχεται από το δικό μας _ιλαρός_ «εύθυμος» (διατηρώντας και τη δασεία του). 

Στο eortologio.gr μαθαίνουμε ότι οι Ιλαρίωνες (Ιλαρίων, Ιλαρίωνας, Ιλαρία, Ιλαριάδα, Λαριάδα) γιορτάζουν στις 6 Ιουνίου, αλλά στον Πάπυρο βρίσκω αρκετούς με το όνομα _Ιλάριος_ και _Ιλαρίων_ με γιορτές σε διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες. Είναι από τα ονόματα που συμφέρουν αν θέλετε να γιορτάζετε σχεδόν κάθε μήνα — εκτός αν βγάζετε την ιλαρά με τις γιορτές.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hilary_(name)


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Είναι από τα ονόματα που συμφέρουν αν θέλετε να γιορτάζετε σχεδόν κάθε μήνα — εκτός αν βγάζετε την ιλαρά με τις γιορτές.


Δεύτε λάβετε νήμα ιλαρόν: *τα ιλαρά*.



drsiebenmal said:


> _Ιλαρά Κλιντώνος, Γραμμάτισσα του Κράτους σταις ΗΠΑ_





daeman said:


> Ιλαρά τής Κλιντώνος η κλίνη αμόλυντος, άνδρα δε αυτής εξ απίστης γραμματέως πεπλανημένον περισώζουσα, εν αξιώματι γραμματέως μεγίστης ανήλθεν.
> 
> Ἀπολυτίκιον Ιλαράς της εν Νέω Κόσμω οσίας (Ἦχος _πλάγιος_ α’.)
> Ἰλαρότητι τρόπων καλλωπιζομένη, ὡς καθαρώτατον σκεῦος τῆς ἐπιπνοίας Μπαράκ, τῆς ἐνθέου βιοτῆς παριστάνουσα ἔσοπτρον ὅθεν ἀστράπτεις τεχνητῶς, ἀρετῶν μαρμαρυγᾶς, Μήτηρ αυτῶν Ἰλαρά, πρὸς ἀπλανῆ ὁδηγίαν, καὶ σωτηρίαν τῶν ψήφων αυτῶν.





pidyo said:


> Ἱλαρὸς τῶν Ὀρέων, ὁ τοὺς πόλους πατήσας καὶ τῶν Ἱμαλαΐων μέγας πορθητής.





daeman said:


> Μετά Τενζινγκίου Νοργαΐου του _Σέρποντος _του εκ Νεπαλίας ορμωμένου και υπ' αυτού διασωθείς, το όρος το μέγα κατακτήσας και τιμών αυτόν φωτογραφήσας: ...


 Τας θύρας εν ιλαρότητι πρόcχωμεν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Μάρτιν Φέρβεϊ > Μάαρτεν Φέρβεϊ > *Maarten Verwey*

Αυξημένες θα είναι οι αρμοδιότητες της νέας Ομάδας Δράσης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για την Ελλάδα, επικεφαλής της οποίας τίθεται ο Ολλανδός κ. Μάρτιν Φέρβεϊ ως διάδοχος του Γερμανού Χορστ Ράιχενμπαχ.
http://news.in.gr/economy/article/?aid=1500023493
http://ec.europa.eu/economy_finance/bef2013/speakers/verwey_maarten/index_en.htm


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Μάρτιν Φέρβεϊ > Μάαρτεν Φέρβεϊ > *Maarten Verwey*





nickel said:


> http://ec.europa.eu/economy_finance/bef2013/speakers/verwey_maarten/index_en.htm



Δεν θα έπρεπε οι αγκύλες να έχουν αντίθετη φορά;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Themis said:


> Δεν θα έπρεπε οι αγκύλες να έχουν αντίθετη φορά;



 Δηλώνουν ότι η απορία ξεκίνησε από την ανάγνωση του ονόματος σε ελληνική ιστοσελίδα και αποκεί ξεκίνησε η αναζήτηση για το πώς να είναι άραγε το όνομα στα ολλανδικά. Δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο εξαιτίας του «Μάρτιν».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2015)

Roger Ekirch > Ρότζερ Ίκερτς (*εδώ*, από τον ίδιο, στο πρώτο και στο τρίτο λεπτό).


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2016)

*Anchorage <> Άνκορατζ*

Είδα στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια τη μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Αλάσκας, το Anchorage, να μεταγράφεται *Ανκορέιτζ*, με την προσθήκη «η οποία γράφεται στα ελληνικά και Άνκορατζ». Δεν ξέρω γιατί προτίμησαν τη ζαβή εκδοχή για τον τίτλο τη στιγμή που το *Άνκορατζ* υπάρχει σε βιβλία και εγκυκλοπαίδειες (Άνκοριτζ στον Πάπυρο). Στις λέξεις που λήγουν σε *-age* είναι ελάχιστες οι λέξεις που τονίζονται στο *-a-*. 

Σε κατάσταση που πήρα με την παρακάτω αναζήτηση:

http://www.onelook.com/?w=*age&loc=scworef&scwo=1&sswo=1&ls=a

προφορά σε *–έιτζ* επειδή τονίζεται η λήγουσα έχουμε μόνο στις λέξεις:
age (teenage, underage), assuage, cage, engage, page, rage (enrage, outrage), rampage, sage, stage (backstage, offstage).

Ακόμα και κάποιες γνωστές μας λέξεις που ήρθαν από τα γαλλικά προφέρονται αγγλικά: advantage αντβάντιτζ, arbitrage άρμπιτριτζ, assemblage ασέμπλιτζ, carnage κάρνιτζ, courage κάριτζ, hermitage χέρμιτιτζ, homage χόμιτζ, image ίμιτζ, language λάνγκουιτζ, message μέσιτζ, suffrage σάφριτζ, tonnage τάνιτζ, usage γιούσιτζ, village βίλιτζ.

Υπολείμματα γαλλικής προφοράς (δηλαδή τραβηγμένο α επειδή τονίζεται ή σαν να τονίζεται, και g που προφέρεται γαλλικά, σαν παχύ ζ) θα βρούμε στο barrage (μπάρααζ), camouflage (κάμουφλααζ), collage (κολάαζ), corsage (κορσάαζ), decoupage (ντεϊκουπάαζ), entourage (αντουράαζ), espionage (έσπιονααζ), mirage (μιρααζ), montage (μοντάαζ), sabotage (σάμποτααζ), triage (τρίααζ). 

Η πιο βασανισμένη απ’ όλες τις γαλλικές λέξεις είναι το garage, που θα το ακούσετε να προφέρεται γκάραατζ, γκαράαζ και γκάριτζ. Περιττό να πω ότι όλα αυτά τα ζ και τζ είναι με παχύ ζ /ʒ/.

Για τις προφορές μπορεί, όποιος έχει απορίες, να ελέγξει, ας πούμε, το λεξικό της Οξφόρδης ή το forvo. Εκεί βλέπουμε ότι το Anchorage, είτε είναι αγκυροβόλι είτε πόλη της Αλάσκας, προφέρεται άνκοριτζ και καλό είναι να μεταγράφεται Άνκορατζ.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/anchorage
http://forvo.com/word/anchorage/#en
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/82571/Du_Fresne,_Jim/Άνκορατζ_(Αλάσκα)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2016)

*Ντέλια Βελκουλέσκου = Delia Velculescu*

Δύο εγγραφές έχει η Ρουμάνα οικονομολόγος του ΔΝΤ στη Wikipedia: μία στα αγγλικά και μία στα ελληνικά. Εύκολα περνάς από τη μία στην άλλη.

Το γεγονός ότι το όνομά της είναι μεταγραμμένο DELIA VELKOULESKOU στο έγγραφο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Wikileaks δείχνει ελληνικότατο δάχτυλο: πολλά Κ, πολλά OU και πολλή προχειρότητα...


----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2016)

nickel said:


> Το γεγονός ότι το όνομά της είναι μεταγραμμένο DELIA VELKOULESKOU στο έγγραφο που δημοσιεύτηκε στο Wikileaks δείχνει ελληνικότατο δάχτυλο: πολλά Κ, πολλά OU και πολλή προχειρότητα...



Η βόμβα των Wilkileaks, αλλά και ο τρόπος που γράφτηκε το όνομα της Βελκουλέσκου, δημιούργησαν υποψίες σε δημοσιογράφο της Wall Street Journal ότι υπήρξε και ελληνικός δάκτυλος. [...] Ωστόσο, τα ίδια τα Wikileaks τον διέψευσαν. Δείτε τα tweets.
(τα αποσιωπητικά για να βγάλει λίγο νόημα η είδηση, όπως τη δημοσίευσε το in.gr...)


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2016)

Δεν έχει έλληνες στο προσωπικό της η Wikileaks, δηλαδή;


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2016)

Οι Wikileaks λένε: «[...] Το κείμενο και η ορθογραφία του ονόματος (από τον ελληνικό Τύπο) είναι δικά μας».

Οπότε ο δάκτυλος στη μεταγραφή (που είναι αυτό που ενδιαφέρει ένα γλωσσικό νήμα) είναι σίγουρα ελληνικός. 

Για την υποκλοπή δεν μπορώ (και δεν θέλω) να έχω άποψη.


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2016)

*Alfred Thayer Mahan* : Άλφρεντ Θέγιερ Μαχάν


https://youtu.be/pMWOx2ZB3qU?t=85
https://youtu.be/GbsFfEuyUNs?t=39
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm3V5O346x0


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Alfred Thayer Mahan* : Άλφρεντ Θέγιερ Μαχάν



Member of the Philolexian Society (διαβάστε το βικιάρθρο, έστω διαγώνια)...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2016)

Philolexian is one of many literary societies that flourished at the nation's early colonial colleges. Before fraternities, publications, and other extracurriculars became common, these groups—which generally bore Greek or Latin names—were the sole source of undergraduate social life. Indeed, it was not unusual for two or more groups to coexist at one institution, often in competition. Surviving examples include the Philodemic Society of Georgetown University, the Union-Philanthropic Society of Hampden-Sydney College, the Philomathean Society of the University of Pennsylvania, the Dialectic and Philanthropic Societies of the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, the Demosthenian Literary Society and Phi Kappa Literary Society at the University of Georgia, the Jefferson Literary and Debating Society at the University of Virginia and the Whig–Cliosophic Society at Princeton University. Yale University also has a number of student literary and political societies with similar purposes (though without the Greek names), the most notable of which being the Elizabethan Club and the Yale Political Union.

Άντε μετά να τη βγάλεις με μια λιτή και σκέτη Ημέρα Ελληνοφωνίας...


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 6, 2016)

Μια και μας εγκατέλειψε σήμερα, πλήρης ημερών...

Peter Shaffer = Πήτερ Σέιφφερ Σάφφερ (ή Πίτερ Σέιφερ Σάφερ, για τους οπαδούς της απλογράφησης)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2016)

Γιατί «Σέιφερ»; «Σάφερ» τον ξέρω, και είναι πιο λογικό, με δύο f μετά το φωνήεν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Γιατί «Σέιφερ»; «Σάφερ» τον ξέρω, και είναι πιο λογικό, με δύο f μετά το φωνήεν.



Kirk Douglas and Burt Lancaster concur (5:32 & 6:15)


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2016)

Θα πρέπει να ακούσω τον ίδιο να προφέρει με «έι» το όνομά του για να το πιστέψω, γιατί ο αγγλόφωνος θα το προφέρει αυτόματα «Σάφερ», άρα δεν μου λέει τίποτα και το πώς διάβασαν το όνομά του οι Αμερικανοί. Βέβαια, δεν τους διόρθωσε ο ίδιος.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 6, 2016)

Αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι αμερικανικής προέλευσης.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2016)

Το βλέπω, δεν πείθομαι, και βάζω με τη σειρά μου αυτό (που είναι αγαπημένη εκπομπή και θα την ακούσω ολόκληρη).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p009mwtg


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Θα πρέπει να ακούσω τον ίδιο να προφέρει με «έι» το όνομά του για να το πιστέψω, γιατί ο αγγλόφωνος θα το προφέρει αυτόματα «Σάφερ», άρα δεν μου λέει τίποτα και το πώς διάβασαν το όνομά του οι Αμερικανοί. Βέβαια, δεν τους διόρθωσε ο ίδιος.



Would two Brits —as British as can be— do, then? 

Namely —big names, actually— the late, great Richard Griffiths (of the Royal Shakespeare Company, at 12:37) and Daniel Radcliffe (at 15:50 and 16:00) who knew him personally, after starring in the Broadway revival of _Equus_ in 2007-2009:


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Στο Collins έχουμε Σάφερ /ˈʃæfə/. 
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/shaffer

Το ίδιο και στο Longman Pronunciation Dictionary.

Ενδιαφέρον έχει ωστόσο το Cambridge English Pronouncing Dictionary, που δίνει και αμερικάνικο Σέιφερ!
https://books.google.gr/books?id=jGSXwqTCwpkC&lpg=PA456&pg=PA456#v=snippet&q=Shaffer&f=false

Πάντως, για να το κλείσουμε, αν ήταν εξαίρεση του κανόνα, η Wikipedia θα έδινε την κατ' εξαίρεση προφορά. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Στο Collins έχουμε Σάφερ /ˈʃæfə/.
> http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/shaffer
> 
> Το ίδιο και στο Longman Pronunciation Dictionary.
> ...



Να το κλείσουμε, δεδομένου ότι τα ευρήματά σου υπερτερούν ποσοτικά και, κυρίως, ποιοτικά. Οπότε, πράττεις τα δέοντα. Η "διορθώνεις" το σχόλιό μου (διαγραφή της εσφαλμένης πρότασης, προσθήκη σχολίου του διαχειριστή) ή αυτονομείς, ενδεχομένως, τη συζήτηση σε νέο νήμα με τίτλο την ορθή βρετανική προφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Έκανα τη διόρθωση που κάνω και στις περιπτώσεις που διορθώνω δικά μου γραπτά, για να μην τρελαίνονται οι περαστικοί.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 7, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Έκανα τη διόρθωση που κάνω και στις περιπτώσεις που διορθώνω δικά μου γραπτά, για να μην τρελαίνονται οι περαστικοί.



Fair enough. Καλημέρα!


----------



## Philip (Jun 7, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως Σεήφερ τον ήξερα. Just sayin'.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi, Philip!

Ξέρεις όμως άλλο τονιζόμενο aff της αγγλικής που να είναι μακρό, έι; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να χωνέψω ούτε εκείνο που γράφει το Cambridge English Pronouncing Dictionary, για αμερικάνικο Σέιφερ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Paul Shaffer > Πολ Σέιφερ

Ο μουσικός του Λέτερμαν από το 1982 ως το 2015. Στη Wikipedia δίνει την προφορά του ονόματός του.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Shaffer


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2016)

Το ακούμε στην τηλεόραση, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βλέπουμε και γραμμένο: *Τερίζα Μέι*. Ε, όχι! Εγώ το λέω σουσουδισμό.

Άσε που θα 'χουμε υλικό για τις άκλιτες γενικές της *Τερίζα!


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2016)

Αυτό Εάριε πέστο σε αυτούς που θέλουν να λένε τον Αντρέα Άντρου (μερικές σελίδες πιο πάνω) και άλλα πολλά τέτοια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2016)

Earion said:


> Το ακούμε στην τηλεόραση, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη να το βλέπουμε και γραμμένο: *Τερίζα Μέι*. Ε, όχι! Εγώ το λέω σουσουδισμό.


Και πώς να τη λέμε; Θηρεσία Ίσως; :inno:


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2016)

To γκουγκλ με διαφωτίσε ότι η Theresa προφέρεται Τ-ρίσα (παύση στην παύλα) και η Teresa προφέρεται Τερέσα (εγώ δεν είχα προσέξει καν τη διαφορά).


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2016)

Την Τερέζα Ράσελ δεν τόλμησε κανένας να την κάνει Τερίζα...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresa_Russell


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2016)

Άλλες εποχές, άλλα ήθη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 16, 2016)

Μα λες και δεν το ξέρουμε το όνομα στην Ελλάδα και πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε... Ολόκληρη γενιά μεγάλωσε με τη μικρή Τερέζα!


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά αυτή ήταν Ελληνίδα, όπως κι η Τερέζα Βάρμα-Δακόστα. Πώς θα δείξουμε ότι η Μέι είναι αλλοδαπή;


----------



## Earion (Aug 19, 2016)

*Ljubljana* (πρώην *Λάιμπαχ*) = *Λιουμπλιάνα* ή *Λουμπλιάνα*;


Λάιμπαχ, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 19, 2016)

Φυσικά και Λάιμπαχ! Τι νόμιζες;


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Ljubljana* (πρώην *Λάιμπαχ*) = *Λιουμπλιάνα* ή *Λουμπλιάνα*;
> 
> Λάιμπαχ, Δαεμάνε!



Λιουμπλιάνα, λιούμπαβ*. Ή Λουμπλιάνα. Διότι εάν Λάιμπαχ, τότε πάμε στη Λαϋβάχη, άχι βάχι:



Earion said:


> ...
> Επίσης, δεν παραγνωρίζω ότι πολλοί όροι αλλάζουν σκόπιμα και συστηματικά, για πολιτικούς και κοινωνικούς λόγους: έτσι το 1919 τα Άγκραμ / Άγρανον, *Λάιμπαχ*/ *Λαϋβάχη *και Πρεσβούργο άλλαξαν σε _Ζάγκρεμπ, *Λουμπλιάνα* _και _Μπρατισλάβα, _η Περσία έγινε _Ιράν το _1930, και ούτω καθεξής. ...



Οι Σλοβένοι έχουν μια πόλη, πόλη αρχαία και τρανή
Ιουλία την Αιμόνα χτίσαν οι Ρωμαίοι εκεί
Έχει και υπογραφή σε ταμπέλα πλαστική:

Λιουμπλιάνα, Λουμπλιάνα, λέν' την πόλη τώρα αυτοί
Λουμπλιάνα, Λιουμπλιάνα, Λάιμπαχ λέγαν Αυστριακοί


* The origin from the Slavic _*ljub-* *lyoob* "_to love, like" was in 2007 supported as the most probable by the linguist Tijmen Pronk, a specialist in comparative Indo-European linguistics and Slovene dialectology, from the University of Leiden.[SUP][10][/SUP]He supported the thesis that the name of the river derived from the name of the settlement.[SUP][11] [/SUP]The linguist Silvo Torkar, who specializes in Slovene personal and place names,[SUP][12][/SUP] argued at the same place for the thesis that the name Ljubljana derives from Ljubija, the original name of the Ljubljanica River flowing through it, itself derived from the Old Slavic male name Ljubovid, "the one of a lovely appearance". The name Laibach, he claimed, was actually a hybrid of German and Slovene and derived from the same personal name.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ljubljana#Name_and_symbol


Ljubav - Ekatarina Velika


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2017)

Όταν λέω Λάιμπαχ, Δαεμάνε, εννοώ Laibach. Επιτέλους ! ...


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2017)

Τα ισλανδικά μου έχουν σκουριάσει τόσα χρόνια που τα έχω εγκαταλείψει, :cheek: αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός της χώρας λέγεται _Μπτζάρνι Μπενεντίκτσον_. Μάλλον *Μπγιάρνι* θα είναι το σωστό (όπως Μπγιορν, στα σουηδικά). Επίσης μια κυρία οικονομολόγος με το όνομα _Άσντις Κριστζαντότιρ_, μάλλον *Κριστγιάνσντοτιρ* θα πρέπει να είναι. Κάτι τους διέφυγε εκεί στην Καθημερινή (25.4.2017, «Ισλανδία: Τριγμοί μετά την άρση των capital controls»).

*Bjarni Benediktsson *=* Μπγιάρνι Μπενεντίκτσον*
*Ásdís Kristjánsdóttir *=* Όσντις Κριστγιάνσντοτιρ*


----------



## SBE (May 1, 2017)

Και εντάξει, ο Μπιάρνι δεν είναι και τόσο σαν τα δικά μας, αυτό το Κριστιανσντότιρ δεν τους θύμησε τίποτα;
(παρεμπιπτοντως, το Asdis με τόνο στο Α, λέει το ιντερνέτιο προφέρεται Άουσντις στα Ισλανδικά και Οσντις στα Νορβηγικά)


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2017)

SBE said:


> ... το Asdis με τόνο στο Α, λέει το ιντερνέτιο, προφέρεται Άουσντις στα Ισλανδικά και Όσντις στα Νορβηγικά



Έχεις δίκιο, SBE.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2017)

*Édouard Philippe* > *Εντουάρ Φιλίπ*

*Εντουάρ* και όχι *Εντουάρντ* είναι ο νέος πρωθυπουργός της Γαλλίας.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2017)

Φωνή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω. Η έλξη του Έντουαρντ είναι μεγάλη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2017)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να ξεφουσκώσει το σουφλέ, να γρομπιάσει η μπεσαμέλ, να κιτρινίσουν οι μες και να χαλάσει η περμανάντ όλων όσων γράφουν "Αμαλία Χερνάντεζ" αντί για "Αμάλια Ερνάντες".



*Amalia Hernández > Αμάλια Ερνάντες*


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 19, 2017)

Earion said:


> Τα ισλανδικά μου έχουν σκουριάσει τόσα χρόνια που τα έχω εγκαταλείψει, :cheek: αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι ο σημερινός πρωθυπουργός της χώρας λέγεται _Μπτζάρνι Μπενεντίκτσον_. Μάλλον *Μπγιάρνι* θα είναι το σωστό (όπως Μπγιορν, στα σουηδικά). Επίσης μια κυρία οικονομολόγος με το όνομα _Άσντις Κριστζαντότιρ_, μάλλον *Κριστγιάνσντοτιρ* θα πρέπει να είναι. Κάτι τους διέφυγε εκεί στην Καθημερινή (25.4.2017, «Ισλανδία: Τριγμοί μετά την άρση των capital controls»).
> 
> *Bjarni Benediktsson *=* Μπγιάρνι Μπενεντίκτσον*
> *Ásdís Kristjánsdóttir *=* Όσντις Κριστγιάνσντοτιρ*



["Τώρα το θυμήθηκες, φίλε;", θα μου πείτε και θα έχετε όλο το δίκιο με το μέρος σας, πλην όμως,] παρακολουθώντας το σχετικό βιντεάκι, καθίσταται σαφές ότι το όνομα της κυρίας προφέρεται *Άου*σντις (όπως ορθότατα είχε επισημάνει η SBE) Κρ*ί*στ(γ)ιανσντ*ό*ττιρ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2017)

Carles Puigdemont > Κάρλες Πουτζδεμόν

Όπως τον έχει η Βικιπαίδεια.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 11, 2017)

nickel said:


> Carles Puigdemont > Κάρλες Πουτζδεμόν
> 
> Όπως τον έχει η Βικιπαίδεια.



Φυσικά, μόλις ακούσει κάποιος την ηχητική παραπομπή της αγγλόφωνης (τουλάχιστον) Βίκης, αντιλαμβάνεται ότι αυτή η μεταγραφή αποτελεί ευπρεπισμό. Διότι το "τζ" ακούγεται σαφέστατα ως "τς"... Αφού όμως έχουμε Μπότζαρη και Τζιμισκή, γιατί όχι; :)


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2017)

O efprepizmos egine sto rho. Sosta?


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2017)

Μη σπεύσετε πάντως να κατηγορήσετε εμένα για ευπρεπισμό — με το άχτι που τον έχω, Πουτσοδέμονα τον έχω εξελληνίσει στις ιδιωτικές μου συζητήσεις. Τη σημείωση εδώ την έβαλα επειδή εκνευρίστηκα με κάποια Πουιγκντεμόντ που είδα το πρωί. Υπάρχουν αρκετές δυσκολίες στη μεταγραφή: ο τόνος, το -ui-, το -g-, το -d- (λίαν διαδεδομένο το Πουτζντεμόν) και το τελικό -nt, που άμα γίνει -ντ στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρεις αν πρέπει να το προφέρεις -nt- ή -nd- (ή ακόμα και -d-). Το -τζ- δεν είναι από ευθυγράμμιση με κάποιον ευπρεπισμό της Βικιπαίδειας — ούτε άλλωστε νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για ευπρεπισμό από μέρος τους. Απλώς είδαν στην αγγλική σελίδα την προφορά [ˈkarɫəs pudʒðəˈmon]. Εγώ άκουσα και τους τέσσερις Καταλανούς στο forvo και ένα -τζ- το έπιανα πού και πού. Τέλος, είναι πολύ πιο φυσιολογικό το -g- να το κάνουμε -γκ- παρά -κ- (βλέπω «τζόκινγκ» και χαλιέμαι) ή -τζ- παρά -τσ-. Επομένως, το -τσ- στο επίσης διαδεδομένο (αλλά όχι υπερισχύον) Πουτσδεμόν δεν αποκλείεται να το βάζουν όσοι έχουν κι άλλα πράγματα στο νου τους.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2017)

...
Carles puts them on. Τι, δεν πήγε εκεί ο νους σας;


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2017)

Eγώ ΤΖ ακούω στο forvo και το μπιμπισί τόσες μέρες Πουτζεμόν τον λέει (σιγά μην καθίσουν να πουν το τζ-δ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2017)

SBE said:


> Eγώ ΤΖ ακούω στο forvo και το μπιμπισί τόσες μέρες Πουτζεμόν τον λέει (σιγά μην καθίσουν να πουν το τζ-δ).



Τι, δεν μπήκαν καν στον πειρασμό να συνδυάσουν το όνομά του με το putsch;


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2018)

*Hans Vijlbrief *- Χανς Φάιλμπριφ 

Ο κύριος με αυτό το πολύ... γραφειοκρατικό όνομα είναι ο νέος επικεφαλής του Euroworking Group μετά την αποχώρηση του Τόμας Βίζερ (Wieser). Νομίζω ότι το όνομά του προφέρεται «φέιλμπριφ», αλλά καλύτερα «φάιλ» παρά «φέιλ»...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2018)

Πιο πολύ σαν φέελ ακούγεται: vijl


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IJ_(digraph)


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2018)

Άρα, αφού η Βίκη λέει An ij in written Dutch usually represents the diphthong [ɛi], Φέιλμπριφ είναι ο κύριος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2018)

SBE said:


> Άρα, αφού η Βίκη λέει An ij in written Dutch usually represents the diphthong [ɛi], Φέιλμπριφ είναι ο κύριος.



Το ξέρω, αλλά με φάγανε οι μισές κουβέντες. Όλοι εδώ τον γράφουν *Φάιλμπριφ*. Και είναι πολύ αργά να το διορθώσουμε. Καλύτερα πάντως αυτό παρά το *Βίλμπριφ που έγραψαν κάποιοι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Feb 22, 2019)

Σύμφωνα με τη Γκουγκλ και το σκιτσάκι της, σήμερα είναι η «57η επέτειος από τη γέννηση του Στιβ Άιρβιν», του κροκοδειλάκια.

Steve Irwin = Στιβ Έργουιν


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2019)

*Donizetti* > Ντονιτζέτι ή Ντονιτσέτι;

Μερικές δεκαετίες λάτρης της μουσικής του και χρειάστηκε να διαβάσω το προχτεσινό του Σαραντάκου για τη Λουτσία ντι Λαμερμούρ για να αντιληφθώ ότι η ιταλική προφορά του ονόματος του συνθέτη δεν είναι *Ντονιτσέτι* αλλά *Ντονιτζέτι*. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πίστεψα πως κάνει λάθος ο Σαραντάκος. Έψαξα και είδα ότι ο Πάπυρος και η Βικιπαίδεια λημματογραφούν «Ντονιτσέτι». Αλλά η αγγλική Wikipedia δίνει προφορά Ντονιτζέτι. Άκουσα και δυο-τρεις Ιταλούς μουσικολόγους στο YouTube, είδα και το Forvo... όλα «τζ». Πείστηκα. (Έχουμε ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με το ιταλικό z, πότε είναι τσ και πότε τζ, όχι;)

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι: Εσείς τι θα γράφατε; Το διαδεδομένο Ντονιτσέτι ή το αναθεωρημένο Ντονιτζέτι; (Με τον Ρέιγκαν δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, αλλά την Πενέλοπε δεν πρόκειται να την πω Κρουθ!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2019)

Εγώ Ντονιτζέτι τον έλεγα πάντως... Πάντα. Και ντρεπόμουν όταν οι άλλοι τον έλεγαν με το «σωστό» με τσ. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2019)

...
Από μια αναζήτηση στα γρήγορα, φαίνεται πως το διορθωμένο τζ αρχίζει να κερδίζει έδαφος έναντι του καθιερωμένου τσ στη μεταγραφή.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 14, 2019)

Εγώ μπορεί να το λέω ακόμα "Ντονιτσέτι", είναι συνήθεια από πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Όχι βέβαια ότι προκύπτει και πολύ συχνά.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2019)

Τον Ντονιζέτι, Νίκελ, είναι το πώς το λένε στην αγγλική γλώσσα, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί μπορεί να έχει ενδιαφέρον για τον Έλληνα που αναζητεί την Ιταλική προφορά. 

Εγώ από την άλλη κάθε φορά που το ακούω το όνομα θυμάμαι μια παλιά διαφήμιση αγγλική (της ΒΤ), στη οποία κάποιος διακόπτει την πρόβα μιας χορωδίας κι η διευθύντρια της χορωδίας του λέει:
Τραγουδάμε Ντόνι Ζέτι (ναι, έτσι το λέει, ακούγεται σαν δύο λέξεις)
Κι εκείνος της απαντάει:
Δεν πα να τραγουδάτε και Ντόνυ Όσμοντ; 
Οπότε δυστυχώς ο Ντονι*έτι έχει συνδεθεί στο μυαλό μου με τον Ντόνυ Όσμοντ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2019)

Κι ένα που είναι χαμένο από χέρι, αλλά τον συγγραφέα μόνο γραπτά τον είχα δει και δεν είχα ακούσει ποτέ κανέναν να λέει το όνομά του, μέχρι σήμερα που έτυχε να είναι καλεσμένος σε εκπομπή του μπιμπισί και μου πήρε λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω ποιός ήταν αυτός μέχρι που αναφέρθηκαν στο έργο του:

*Colm Tóibín* Κόλουμ Τομπίν.


----------



## sarant (Mar 15, 2019)

Οι παλαιοί τον Ντονιτζέτι τον εξελλήνιζαν Δονιζέττη, αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι. Ομολογώ πάντως ότι δεν είχα αντιληφθεί να είναι καθιερωμένο το "τσ".


----------



## Earion (Mar 15, 2019)

Εγώ μόνο Ντονιτσέττι ξέρω, και έτσι τον ακούω όλη τη ζωή μου. Πρώτη φορά ακούω τη σωστή προφορά και προτίθεμαι να την ξεχάσω. Με την ίδια λογική, της αγάπης για το καθιερωμένο, έχω αφήσει στη λήθη τη διορθωμένη προφορά του *Σίμωνος Μπολιβάρ*, γιατί έτσι τον έμαθα, όπως τον έμαθαν όλοι οι Έλληνες από το επικό ποίημα. (Εκτός του ότι είναι και ωραίος σαν Έλληνας).


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2019)

sarant said:


> Οι παλαιοί τον Ντονιτζέτι τον εξελλήνιζαν Δονιζέττη, αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι.



Οι πολύ παλιοί. Στον Δρανδάκη τον έχει *Ντονιζέττι*.
Έκπληξη ήταν η λανθασμένη προφορά του Πάπυρου. Όταν λημματογραφεί με καθιερωμένες προφορές, παραθέτει και τη σωστή αποδίπλα, π.χ. _*Βίλα* (ορθή προφ. Βίγια), Πάντσο_. 

(Τον _Μπολιβάρ_ τον έχει μόνο *Μπολίβαρ*...)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2019)

Ο *Μαργαρίτης Σχοινάς* (και όχι *Σχινάς*), που λένε ότι θα είναι ο νέος Έλληνας επίτροπος στην Κομισιόν, έχει προκαλέσει πολλούς ορθογραφικούς πονοκεφάλους με την απλοποίηση του ονόματός του στα αγγλικά: *Margaritis Schinas*. 

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μαργαρίτης_Σχοινάς
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaritis_Schinas


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2019)

nickel said:


> Ο *Μαργαρίτης Σχοινάς* (και όχι *Σχινάς*), που λένε ότι θα είναι ο νέος Έλληνας επίτροπος στην Κομισιόν, έχει προκαλέσει πολλούς ορθογραφικούς πονοκεφάλους με την απλοποίηση του ονόματός του στα αγγλικά: *Margaritis Schinas*.


Είμαστε απόλυτα σίγουροι ότι Μαργαρίτης-Σχοινάς είναι _ΕΝΑ _άτομο — κι όχι πιχί μαρκίζα σε νυχτερινό κέντρο διασκέδασης;


----------



## Earion (Jul 21, 2019)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2020)

*Leo Szilard* (και με τόνους Leó Szilárd) : *Λίο Σιλάρντ*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmGVnFGVu50
Ο Έντουαρντ Τέλλερ (με βαριά ουγγρική προφορά) για τον Λίο Σιλάρντ, *εδώ*.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... ελπίζω να διορθωθούν πιο εύκολα και τα λάθη από όποιες παγίδες έχω πέσει μέσα στον επόμενο πίνακα.
> 
> Βραβεία Νόμπελ Φυσικής 1901-2009
> 
> 1963 Eugene Paul *Wigner* > Γιουτζίν Πολ *Γουάιγκνερ*



*Eugene Wigner* : *Γιουτζίν Γουίγκνερ*

https://forvo.com/word/eugene_wigner/
https://www.howtopronounce.com/eugene-wigner
https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/physics/1963/wigner/prize-presentation/


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2020)

*Kamala Harris* > *Κάμαλα Χάρις* (ή *Χάρρις*, ανάλογα με τους κανόνες μεταγραφής που τηρεί ο συντάκτης)

Υποψήφια για την αντιπροεδρία των ΗΠΑ

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamala_Harris

"My name is pronounced "comma-la", like the punctuation mark," Kamala Harris writes in her 2018 autobiography, The Truths We Hold.
https://www.bbc.com/news/election-us-2020-53745141


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2020)

*Louise Glück > Λουίζ Γκλουκ*

Παρατηρείται η γνωστή αμηχανία που βλέπουμε στην περίπτωση κάθε γαλλικού ή γερμανικού u. Διάφορες πηγές δίνουν την προφορά του ονόματός της ως /ɡlɪk/, το οποίο δικαιώνει όσους μεταγράφουν το όνομα ως Γκλικ ή Γκλυκ. Πολλοί που άκουσα προφέρουν το όνομα με κάτι ανάμεσα σε γερμανικό ü (ή γαλλικό u) και ελαφρότατο «ου».

Στα ελληνικά έχουμε ήδη την περίπτωση του μουσικοσυνθέτη, που όμως είναι Gluck. Μπορεί λοιπόν να επηρέασε το ότι, από παλιά, η επικρατέστερη μεταγραφή του επωνύμου της ποιήτριας είναι Γκλουκ.

(Γεγονός παραμένει ότι, αν θέλετε να βρείτε όλες τις αναφορές στην ποιήτρια, πρέπει να ψάξετε για Γκλουκ, Γκλικ, Γκλυκ, Glück και Gluck...)


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2020)

*Olivier Roy > Ολιβιέ Ρουά*
Επειδή τον βλέπω να γίνεται Ρόι ή το Ολιβιέ να γίνεται επώνυμο...








Olivier Roy (political scientist) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





και, με την ευκαιρία:
*Laurence Olivier > Λόρενς Ολίβιε*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 4, 2020)

*Sankt Pölten* > *Σανκτ Πόλτεν* (ή, πιο κοντά στην προφορά αλλά με πολύ λιγότερα ευρήματα, _Σανκτ/Ζανκτ Πέλτεν_)

Γράφεται συντομευμένα και ως *St. Pölten*, δίνοντας λαβή σε δικούς μας δημοσιογράφους να το διαβάσουν στα αγγλικά:

Δύο άτομα συνελήφθησαν στην πόλη του Σέιντ Πόλτεν καθώς φέρονται να συνδέονται με τις αιματηρές επιθέσεις στο κέντρο της Βιέννης, σύμφωνα με το πρακτορείο APA.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2020)

To σκωτσέζικο όνομα Menzies που προφέρεται Μίνγκις το έχουμε αναφέρει; 
Αν και μάλλον είναι χαμένος κόπος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 4, 2020)

Χμμμ... Και ο Σκωτσέζος Andrew Carnegie πρόφερε το όνομά του με τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα, «Καρνέγκι», αλλά στην Αμερική μεταλλάχθηκε σε «Κάρνεγκι», όπως στο γνωστό Carnegie Hall.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2020)

Η μεταφορά του τόνου δεν είναι και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Σε πολλές λέξεις οι Αμερικανοί κι οι Άγγλοι έχουν διαφορές στον τόνο, κι οι Έλληνες διαφορές και με τους δυο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι οι λέξεις που η γραφή τους δεν δίνει πολλά στοιχεία για την προφορά. Εκτός από τον Μίνγκις, π.χ έχουμε και τον Ντι(γ)έλ (Dalziel). 
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το Ζ είναι το γράμμα Ʒ που προφέρεται όπως το Γ, που το'φαγε η συγχρονη τυπογραφία (και πιθανό να το φάει κι η Λεξιλογία, εγώ παντως το βλέπω πιο πάνω).


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2020)

SBE said:


> To σκωτσέζικο όνομα Menzies που προφέρεται Μίνγκις το έχουμε αναφέρει;
> Αν και μάλλον είναι χαμένος κόπος.


Δεν θα το φάει η Λεξιλογία. Να και στο αγγλικό της WIkipedia:

The name is traditionally pronounced — and still is in Scotland — /ˈmɪŋɪs/ (

listen) _MING-iss_, since the English letter ⟨z⟩ was used as a substitute for the now obsolete English letter ⟨_ȝ_⟩ (yogh) in the Scots language (_Menȝies_). However, many now do not know this, and today it is often pronounced as if it were an English word, resulting in the mispronunciation /ˈmɛnziːz/ _MEN-zeez_. 





Menzies - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Η μεταγραφή «Μίνγκις» θα αντιστοιχούσε σε φωνητική /ˈmɪŋgɪs/ και όχι /ˈmɪŋɪs/, που μια χαρά θα γινόταν Μίνις. Αλλά ναι, Μένζις περιμένω κι εγώ ότι θα δω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2020)

Είχαμε και αρχηγό κόμματος με αυτό το όνομα (Μινγκ Κάμπελ των Φιλελεύθερων), οπότε ακουγόταν μια εποχή.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2020)

SBE said:


> Είχαμε και αρχηγό κόμματος με αυτό το όνομα (Μινγκ Κάμπελ των Φιλελεύθερων), οπότε ακουγόταν μια εποχή.


*Walter Menzies Campbell*, Baron Campbell of Pittenweem, CH, CBE, PC, QC, Kt (/ˈmɪŋɪs/; born 22 May 1941),[1] often known as *Ming Campbell*,

Καλημέρα. Εντάξει, το Ming το λέγαμε Μινγκ, αλλά το Menzies Μένζις και όχι Μίνις ή Μίνγκις. Πόσες απαιτήσεις να έχουμε πια;


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2020)

Ναι, αλλά έτσι δεν φαίνεται από πού βγαίνει το Μινγκ κι ο άλλος σκέφτεται ότι μπορεί ξέρω γω να είναι παρατσούκλι που του το κόλλησαν στο σχολείο γιατί του άρεσε η Κίνα π.χ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2020)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά έτσι δεν φαίνεται από πού βγαίνει το Μινγκ κι ο άλλος σκέφτεται ότι μπορεί ξέρω γω να είναι παρατσούκλι που του το κόλλησαν στο σχολείο γιατί του άρεσε η Κίνα π.χ.


Θα επαναλάβω εκείνο που είπα πριν: «Πόσες απαιτήσεις να έχουμε πια;» Ρώτα, γραπτά, όχι προφορικά, τον μέσο Αμερικανό, π.χ. «Από πού πήρε το παρατσούκλι Ming (Ming Campbell) ο πολιτικός Walter Menzies Campbell;», να δούμε πόσοι το ξέρουν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2020)

Συνήθως δεν μεταγράφουμε τις επωνυμίες (εκτός, π.χ., αν έχουν μπει στην καθημερινότητά μας ή μεταγράφονται στο κείμενο ελληνικής σύμβασης), αλλά καλό είναι πάντα να ξέρουμε τη σωστή προφορά της λέξης που βλέπουμε με λατινικά στοιχεία. Γι' αυτό:

*Pfizer* = /φάιζερ/
*BioNTech* = /μπάιον-τεκ/ (Έτσι τουλάχιστον το προτιμούν οι ίδιοι σύμφωνα με τα διαφημιστικά τους και τη Wikipedia)


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2020)

Πώς τη λένε δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα τη Φάιζερ; Δεν τη λένε σαν τη Μισέλ Φάιφερ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2020)

SBE said:


> Πώς τη λένε δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα τη Φάιζερ; Δεν τη λένε σαν τη Μισέλ Φάιφερ;


«Φάιζερ» τη λένε. Ευτυχώς. Αλλά τώρα με έκανες να ανησυχήσω για τη Μισέλ...


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2020)

Θυμάμαι μια διαφήμιση της δεκαετίας του '70 του σαπουνιού Λουξ, όπου η Μισέλ Φάιφερ, παντελώς άγνωστη τότε, να τρέχει με πατίνια ενώ η φωνή του... (μάλλον του Φέρτη, αυτός έκανε όλες τις διαφημίσεις τότε) έλεγε "Η Μισέλ *Φ*άιφερ..." (χρησιμοποιεί Λουξ, γιατί της αξίζει ή ξέρω γω τί). Μετά τη βλέπουμε μέσα σε ένα βουνό σαπουνάδες κλπ κλπ αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2020)

Το όνομα του πατέρα της Jen Psaki είναι Δημήτρης Ψάκης, από τη Μεσσηνία. Το Psaki προφέρεται /σάκι, sɑːkiː/, όπως το psychology /σαϊκόλοτζι/ και το psyche /σάικι/. Και τώρα πώς θα γράφουμε εμείς το όνομα της υπεύθυνης τύπου του αυριανού προέδρου Μπάιντεν; Ψάκη, Ψάκι, Σάκι;









Jen Psaki - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












JENNIFER PSAKI - The Greek associate of Barack Obama


Jennifer Psaki on February 19, 2015 was chosen by the President of the USA, Barack Obama as his new Communications Director. She was the spokesperson for the United States Department..



www.ellines.com


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 2, 2020)

Νόμιζα ότι στ' αγγλικά είθισται να χρησιμοποιούμε το επώνυμο άκλιτο, στο αρσενικό δηλαδή (στην οποία περίπτωση θα είχαμε να επιλέξουμε μεταξύ «Ψάκη», «Ψάκις» και «Σάκις»)... Αλλά προφανώς δεν είναι καθολική αυτή η πρακτική.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2020)

Κι ο πατέρας της είναι Jim Psaki. Εξαρτάται από το πώς προσάρμοσε το επώνυμό του ο πρώτος της οικογένειας. 
Όσο για τη μεταγραφή/μεταγραμματισμό των επωνύμων των Ελληνίδων, μεγάλη κουβέντα. Δεν την έχουμε κάνει κάπου;


----------



## SBE (Dec 3, 2020)

Προφανώς, όπως πολλοί Έλληνες, μεταγράφουν το όνομά τους στην κλητική γιατί μάλλον δεν τους αρέσει να τους φωνάζουν Γκιάνης, Γκιόργκος κλπ, έτσι κι ο πρόγονός της που άλλαξε το όνομά του το έκανε Ψάκι.

Αλλά αφού ήδη από το 2015 την γράφουν Ψάκη τα ελληνικά έντυπα, τί συζητάμε τώρα;
Όσο για την ελληνική καταγωγή, αφού είναι κατά 1/8 ελληνικής καταγωγής και κατά 7/8 ιρλανδικής και ιρλανδοαμερικανικής, δεν ξέρω γιατί συγκινούνται τόσο πολύ τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.
(το επίθετο μόνο του δεν λέει τίποτα)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2020)

SBE said:


> Όσο για την ελληνική καταγωγή, αφού είναι κατά 1/8 ελληνικής καταγωγής και κατά 7/8 ιρλανδικής και ιρλανδοαμερικανικής, δεν ξέρω γιατί συγκινούνται τόσο πολύ τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ.


Αν ο πατέρας της είναι Έλληνας, πώς γίνεται αυτή να είναι Ελληνίδα μόνο κατά το 1/8;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2020)

dharvatis said:


> Αν ο πατέρας της είναι Έλληνας


Νομίζω ότι ο πατέρας της είναι Ελληνοαμερικανός και ο παππούς της είναι από τη Μεσσηνία.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 3, 2020)

Και πάλι, 1/4. Πάντως αν τον λένε Δημήτρη και το άλλαξε αργότερα σε James, εμένα μου κάνει για μετανάστης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2020)

Αν ο παππούς της παντρεύτηκε Ιρλανδέζα; 
Ο πατέρας της νομίζω δεν μιλάει καν ελληνικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 4, 2020)

Ε, ναι: 1/4 Ελληνίδα, 1/4 Ιρλανδέζα και 2/4 Αμερικανή. Για να είναι Ελληνίδα κατά το 1/8, θα πρέπει να έχει μόνο έναν προπάππου / μία προγιαγιά από την Ελλάδα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2020)

Τα έχετε μπερδέψει. Ο προπάππος της που ηταν Έλληνας πηγε στις ΗΠΑ, παντρεύτηκε Ιρλανδέζα. Ένας από τους γιους του (1/2 Ελληνας) παντρεύτηκε κι αυτός Ιρλανδέζα κι έκανε έναν γιό, τον πατέρα της, (1/4 Έλληνας) ο οποιος παντρεύτηκε Αμερικανίδα (νομίζω Ιρλανδικής καταγωγής κι αυτός) κι η κόρη του είναι 1/8 Ελληνίδα και 7/8 ιρλανδέζα.
Το μόνο ελληνικό που έχουν ειναι το επίθετό τους. Ο πατέρας της είχε δώσει συνέντευξη σε ελληνοαμερικανικό ΜΜΕ το 2016 που τα λέει όλα αυτά και παράλληλα δηλώνει ότι αισθάνεται Έλληνας (εμ τί θα έλεγε στους Ελληνες; Οτι αισθάνεται Ιρλανδός; Αυτά τα λέει στους Ιρλανδούς ). Η συνέντευξη υπάρχει ονλάιν, αλλα βαριέμαι να την ψάξω πάλι, δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί παντως


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2020)

dharvatis, τώρα πρόσεξα ότι σε κάθε σου μήνυμα μειώνεται κατά το ήμισι η ελληνική καταγωγή της.


----------



## SBE (Dec 10, 2020)

Ορίστε το βρήκα. Ο πατέρας της λέει:
_Ο παππούς μου πήγε στην ιατρική σχολή του Τζορτζτάουν και την τελείωσε το 1913. Παντρεύτηκε μία νοσοκόμα ιρλανδικής προέλευσης και έκανε έξι παιδιά. Δύο αγόρια και τέσσερα κορίτσια. Ο πατέρας μου είναι μεγαλύτερος από αυτά και ήταν επίσης γιατρός και τελείωσε κι αυτός την ιατρική σχολή Τζορτζτάουν._

Και δε νομίζω ότι έχω δει πουθενά να λέει ότι τον λένε Δημήτρη, οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι το λένε θεωρώντας οτι Τζέημς = Δημήτρης. To όνομά του είναι _James_ R. _Psaki _
Το τελικό Σ το έφαγε κάποιος πρόγονος.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 10, 2020)

SBE said:


> dharvatis, τώρα πρόσεξα ότι σε κάθε σου μήνυμα μειώνεται κατά το ήμισι η ελληνική καταγωγή της.


Με βάση τα στοιχεία που είχα: πρώτα έγραψε ο nickel ότι ο πατέρας της είναι από τη Μεσσηνία, άρα 1/2. Μετά σκεφτήκαμε ότι ίσως είναι ο παππούς της από τη Μεσσηνία, άρα 1/4. Τώρα που μάθαμε ότι είναι ο προπάππος της, βγαίνει σωστό το 1/8


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2021)

*Stephen Sondheim* > *Στίβεν Σόντχαϊμ*

Δεν πίστευα ότι θα χρειαζόταν να κάνω τέτοια εγγραφή εν έτει 2021, αλλά στο σαββατιάτικο άρθρο του ο Πρετεντέρης αποφάσισε να εκγερμανίσει το όνομα του καλλιτέχνη σε *Στέφεν *Ζόντχαϊμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2022)

*Walter Mischel** > Γουόλτερ Μισέλ*

Είναι ο διάσημος ψυχολόγος που έγινε γνωστός για το πείραμα με τα γλυκίσματα στα τετράχρονα παιδιά (ένα τώρα ή δυο σε 15 λεπτά). Ως αυστριακής καταγωγής, το όνομά του διαβασμένο κατά τον γερμανικό τρόπο θα έπρεπε να ακούγεται Μίσελ [ˈmɪʃəl], όμως, όπως θα ακούσετε με τα αφτιά σας, ο ίδιος το προφέρει Μισέλ (και Γουόλτερ, βέβαια, όχι Βάλτερ). Η μοναδική εξήγηση που σκέφτομαι είναι ότι ήταν η οικογενειακή τους παράδοση, ως εβραϊκής καταγωγής.

Πάντως δεν προφέρεται Μίτσελ, όπως βλέπουμε στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2022)

*Bucha *(στα ουκρανικά, Буча) = η Μπούτσα (γεν. της Μπούτσας). Όχι Μπούκα ή Μπούχα. Μη μας πιάνει η σεμνοτυφία στη μέση της κτηνωδίας.









Bucha, Kyiv Oblast - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Μετά την άρνηση του Ολοκαυτώματος και την άρνηση του Κατίν, έχουμε τώρα και την άρνηση της Μπούτσας.


----------

